# May Babies! Need a WTT buddy for May 2012!



## jbell157

Who needs a WTT buddy for May 2012? I'm so excited to start TTC in May and just want to chat with some buddies about what they are doing to get ready, venting, and overall advice. Anyone who is starting later than that is more than welcome to join as well! :flower:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hey there! I'm starting April/May (after a trip to Europe in mid-April...or maybe during, depending on ovulation!) You're already off bc? How are you preventing pregnancy in the meantime?

I'm 28, btw, DH is 29 - we were married just after you, I think -- July 10, 2010!


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> Hey there! I'm starting April/May (after a trip to Europe in mid-April...or maybe during, depending on ovulation!) You're already off bc? How are you preventing pregnancy in the meantime?
> 
> I'm 28, btw, DH is 29 - we were married just after you, I think -- July 10, 2010!

Hey Gen, you did get married right after us. :winkwink:

We use the pull out method. I know its not much of a method but an accident wouldn't be a huge deal and my husband is very good at it, so I'm not too worried. 

I came off BC early because I didn't have any idea what my cycles were like as I have been on it for years! I knew I needed to get them figured out before ttc so it wouldn't take as long. 

I've been off since mid-August and they are still a little wacky so I'm glad I did it. And by coming off so soon it will give me 5 more tries to get it together.

Oh and I'm 25 and DH is 31. We'll be 26 and 32 by the time we start TTC.


----------



## wwchix

We will be TCC from our wedding at the start of June. I'd like a buddy :)


----------



## NurseSooz

We'll be trying for a sprog in May! Seems like aaaages away!! So exciting though! I'm Sooz from Edinburgh so hello fellow May sproggers!


----------



## jbell157

Welcome chix and sooz! 

Sometimes it does feel like forever away. Especially today, since I had a dream about being pg. 

So I feel like if we are all going to have to wait 4-5+ months we need a cool name for our group. Does anyone have one?


----------



## berticles21

Hello I'm Jo and we're waiting till May:thumbup:
We're getting married on the 11th in Cuba so we're hoping for a nice holiday suprise when we get back:happydance: I'm 28 and OH is 30:haha:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

:yellow:Ooooh, a cool name for the group eh? April showers bring May bfps?!?! LOL!

Terrible humor I know. :haha:

Your experience with your bc makes me wonder if I shouldn't try and get off mine a little earlier than I was planning...how long had you been on BC (and what type) before stopping??

Any hopes for a boy/girl? We are going for a surprise -- team yellow!!!


----------



## NurseSooz

Baby MAYkers? Lol


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> :yellow:Ooooh, a cool name for the group eh? April showers bring May bfps?!?! LOL!
> 
> Terrible humor I know. :haha:
> 
> Your experience with your bc makes me wonder if I shouldn't try and get off mine a little earlier than I was planning...how long had you been on BC (and what type) before stopping??
> 
> Any hopes for a boy/girl? We are going for a surprise -- team yellow!!!

Actually its cute your name is cute.

I was on Ocella and was on it for about 3 years with no break, but I have been off and on birth control since I was 18. So it may definitely be something you want to think about.

As for a boy or girl, I sort of want a boy first, but either one is fine. But I don't like surprises so I'm definitely finding out either way!



berticles21 said:


> Hello I'm Jo and we're waiting till May:thumbup:
> We're getting married on the 11th in Cuba so we're hoping for a nice holiday suprise when we get back:happydance: I'm 28 and OH is 30:haha:

Welcome Jo and congrats on the wedding.



NurseSooz said:


> Baby MAYkers? Lol

Haha that's funny!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

So why are you all wtt and what makes April and may good times for you?
I've been waiting for hubby to get his business up and running and then I started a very busy new job in sept. April will be 7 months at my job, and we are taking a trip that month to Ireland (family reunion for me) and then Italy. I want to drink the wine!!! DH would be happy waiting another year but I think I'll go batty. We have great careers, a house, good finances and lots of love to give --- its time!!!!


----------



## jbell157

We are waiting until May because I want to line up the due date with my school schedule. I'm a teacher and if I time it right I can go out for maternity leave in February and be out until school starts back which would give me 5 months at home with the baby. I just think that it would be so awesome to have 5 months out with my baby before going back to work. 

Also, we are finishing up the remodeling on our house and definitely want that done before we have a LO.


----------



## NurseSooz

May works well for us as my sis in law is due her baby in May. We also have a few wee weekend breaks with hot tubs up until may!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

How are you girls keeping yourself busy for the next 4-5 months? I would imagine a home remodel helps!!
Hubby and I got season passes to go snowboarding, and I work 50+ hours a week do that helps too. Hopefully once LO is here I can work 4 days or at least one half day per week.

What do you teach? 5 months off sounds glorious!


----------



## wwchix

well xmas is in 3 weeks time, then 3 months time and its my 21st birthday, then 3 months later its my wedding and TTC time :)

And until then i have my weekly weigh in that i look forward to as i am on weight watchers :)


----------



## NurseSooz

We're also going snowboarding and have wee weekends away planned to help us look forward to things. Also clearIng out the future nursery and selling stuff!


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> How are you girls keeping yourself busy for the next 4-5 months? I would imagine a home remodel helps!!
> Hubby and I got season passes to go snowboarding, and I work 50+ hours a week do that helps too. Hopefully once LO is here I can work 4 days or at least one half day per week.
> 
> What do you teach? 5 months off sounds glorious!

I teach 7th grade math. Yes the remodel helps and having little vacations helps too. I have never been snowboarding, I would like to try it. I may have a four day weekend in February and may try to go then.


----------



## GalvanBaby

jbell157 said:


> We are waiting until May because I want to line up the due date with my school schedule. I'm a teacher and if I time it right I can go out for maternity leave in February and be out until school starts back which would give me 5 months at home with the baby. I just think that it would be so awesome to have 5 months out with my baby before going back to work.
> 
> Also, we are finishing up the remodeling on our house and definitely want that done before we have a LO.

End of April for us, more or less
We also, want to be in our house and finished before we TTC, that and I need a tubal reversal.
I see your from Georgia, is that Georgia USA? I am from GA, that is why I ask!


----------



## philly1982

Really, really, really want to wait till May to ttc. It will be the best time for us as our little boy will be just that bit older. Can't help but do the 'what if' though and it's driving me nuts! What if i don't get pg straight away or what if there is problems. Then i think well should i try right now?!?! 

I'm gona stay strong and just keep focusing on my little one.


----------



## jbell157

GalvanBaby said:


> jbell157 said:
> 
> 
> We are waiting until May because I want to line up the due date with my school schedule. I'm a teacher and if I time it right I can go out for maternity leave in February and be out until school starts back which would give me 5 months at home with the baby. I just think that it would be so awesome to have 5 months out with my baby before going back to work.
> 
> Also, we are finishing up the remodeling on our house and definitely want that done before we have a LO.
> 
> End of April for us, more or less
> We also, want to be in our house and finished before we TTC, that and I need a tubal reversal.
> I see your from Georgia, is that Georgia USA? I am from GA, that is why I ask!Click to expand...

Yes. I am from Georgia USA. Welcome to the May Babies thread Galvanbaby and philly1982. We are trying to come up with a clever name for the thread let me know if you can think of one.


----------



## puppymom

Hello all! I'm sure I've joined another thread, sometime around June, maybe?! We're going to try sometime around May/June - possibly earlier, but I don't think so. I just came off BCP, and am glad I did early, as this has been a longer cycle. I'll try and come up with a better idea of an actual TTC date once my cycles regulate.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Ah I've been going back and forth about coming off BCP early. It would really be best to wait until May to ttc....so I don't necessarily want an "accidental" early pregnancy. That being said, if it takes me 3 months to get my periods back or I don't ovulate the first few months I'll go batty!!!!!


----------



## NurseSooz

Any of you May girls been driven mad by your contacts on Facebook announcing pregnancies? I think I'm going tO crack up!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

It's not even pregnancy announcements anymore -- it seems there is a birth announcement every other day!


----------



## Seb8

Il be busy getting excited for my wedding in Vegas end of april then ttc time. Cant wait. Hope it flys by.


----------



## puppymom

Me too, and then I finally took the plunge. I was due for an annual check-up and haven't made it yet, so instead, just let my pills run out. I also don't necessarily want an earlier pregnancy, however if it happened, we'd be overjoyed as well.


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> Ah I've been going back and forth about coming off BCP early. It would really be best to wait until May to ttc....so I don't necessarily want an "accidental" early pregnancy. That being said, if it takes me 3 months to get my periods back or I don't ovulate the first few months I'll go batty!!!!!

Yeah, my husband decided to not go along with our "pull out method" the other night and I'm glad this cycle has been weird or else I would be worrying that I was pregnant. It wouldn't be a big deal if I was but I really want those 5 months off! 

On the other hand, I'm glad I did go off because my cycles have been crazy!:wacko:

Just weigh the options and do what you feel is best.


----------



## NurseSooz

Just realised my pill runs out in March....oh the temptation not to go back for more!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

My last ring (nuva ring) is next month's...which would mean going off bc right after the new year...and 3-4 months off pull out/rhythm. I'm pretty sure I could convince DH to go along with it if I promised alternate sexual favors!!!


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> My last ring (nuva ring) is next month's...which would mean going off bc right after the new year...and 3-4 months off pull out/rhythm. I'm pretty sure I could convince DH to go along with it if I promised alternate sexual favors!!!

Go for it! It sounds like perfect timing to go off your bc!

I migrated over to some other forums and wow they are way different/crazy than this one. I don't know where I'll go when I start TTC. Have you guys looked at any of the other threads?


----------



## puppymom

Yes, I browse every once in a while to see what I'll be getting into! Maybe if we all stick together when we get there, it'll all be good?!

GenYsuperlady I think the new year is a great time to be off BC!


----------



## jbell157

puppymom said:


> Yes, I browse every once in a while to see what I'll be getting into! Maybe if we all stick together when we get there, it'll all be good?!
> 
> GenYsuperlady I think the new year is a great time to be off BC!

That sounds like a really good plan. 

Are you guys going to specifically TTC, with charting, primrose oil,vitamins and all the other stuff, or are you just going to go for it the old fashioned way?


----------



## puppymom

I already take prenatal vitamins, instead of regular ones, so will continue with those. But as for all the other stuff, that will be a last resource. I don't want to add anything extra to my body if I don't have to. I will likely continue charting just for my temps and to keep track of my cycle, but not necessarily to plan BD around ovulation. I don't want to stress and obsess about it when the time comes, I just want to enjoy it! What about yourself?


----------



## jbell157

puppymom said:


> I already take prenatal vitamins, instead of regular ones, so will continue with those. But as for all the other stuff, that will be a last resource. I don't want to add anything extra to my body if I don't have to. I will likely continue charting just for my temps and to keep track of my cycle, but not necessarily to plan BD around ovulation. I don't want to stress and obsess about it when the time comes, I just want to enjoy it! What about yourself?

I'm with you. I just want to enjoy it. It's supposed to be fun, right? :winkwink:

I'm on prenatal vitamins as well, and want to start temping whenever my period gets back to normal after coming off this bc, and that's simply because I know nothing about my cycle as I've been on bc for years. 

But as for all the other stuff, I'll definitley hold off unless I need some extra help.


----------



## greats

Hi ladies! I'm going to join. :thumbup: Fiance & I will start to try again (We've had 2 miscarriages this year) around May. We're getting married June 3rd so I'd like to fit into my wedding gown :haha:


----------



## jbell157

greats said:


> Hi ladies! I'm going to join. :thumbup: Fiance & I will start to try again (We've had 2 miscarriages this year) around May. We're getting married June 3rd so I'd like to fit into my wedding gown :haha:

So Sorry about your losses. 

Congratulations on your up coming wedding! You'll be getting married two days before my two year wedding anniversary!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hey girlies!!
I think I've definitely (can you think definitely?) decided to be done with bc in jan to discover what my cycles might look like -- it's been a long time since I've had a natural period!!! 
I will start charting and temping at that time, purely because I'm so curious and scientifically interested, and will pick up some prenatals at that time as well.

I don't plan on taking any other supplements or using preseed. Mind you of I go six months of ttc without luck, all bets are off!!!!

Welcome greats!! I'm sorry for your losses and hope to make some sticky babies along with you next spring!!

Ps - scored last minute tix to a Death Cab For Cutie show tonight... Super excited, and thinking about how come jan/feb 2013 a spontaneous concert won't be possible...trying to take advantage while I can ;)


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> Hey girlies!!
> I think I've definitely (can you think definitely?) decided to be done with bc in jan to discover what my cycles might look like -- it's been a long time since I've had a natural period!!!
> I will start charting and temping at that time, purely because I'm so curious and scientifically interested, and will pick up some prenatals at that time as well.
> 
> I don't plan on taking any other supplements or using preseed. Mind you of I go six months of ttc without luck, all bets are off!!!!
> 
> Welcome greats!! I'm sorry for your losses and hope to make some sticky babies along with you next spring!!
> 
> Ps - scored last minute tix to a Death Cab For Cutie show tonight... Super excited, and thinking about how come jan/feb 2013 a spontaneous concert won't be possible...trying to take advantage while I can ;)

I love Deathcab for Cutie! And yeah, I know what you mean about spontaneity, we take frequent last minute trips to Atlanta and Athens for football and baseball games and we love to go camping in the Blue Ridge Mountains. Can't do that in 2013!


----------



## puppymom

I'm so glad we have a group of ladies here who are all on the same page! 

Gen, that's the same reason I'm charting right now - curiousity! That, and I'm hoping by doing so I can be prepared for the day AF comes each cycle, instead of just showing up out of the blue!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Well, the Death Cab for Cutie concert was awesome!! I tried my best to be extra young and hip, so that I could "get it all out."

Unfortunately, AF is here and I was having terrible cramps!! As soon as we got home I crawled into bed with my heating pad and dreamed about 9 whole months of no period!!! (I'm such an old lady!)

DH really enjoyed himself, especially because they played "our" song ("I will follow you into the dark.") We felt very romantic and close :cloud9:

I slyly brought up the idea of going off BC earlier than TTC and DH of course says, "what's the race?" :dohh: Boys just don't get it. He really thinks we'll get pregnant the first cycle, has no doubt!!!

The good news is, he really seems to be getting more comfortable with the idea of truly TTC in April/May. He's always been resistant to "setting a date," and has pushed back at my suggestions quite a bit in the past (he really wants kids, he just hates the idea of a forced time line, and probably would have preferred to wait until early 2013 to ttc). He was talking about wanting to lose weight and using our trip to Ireland/Italy in April as a goal -- I of course agreed, and said that for me it would be losing weight before trying to get pregnant.

He sort of stumbled a bit and said "what?..is that when....well, psssh...I'm not losing weight for THAT!"

I know it's super dumb....but that was my communication-deficient husband's way of agreeing, "yes, we are ttc after our Ireland/Italy trip."

WOOT! :happydance: He's been SOOO difficult these last couple of years and now he finally seems comfortable with me actually naming a date instead of pushing back. Now I just need to keep my mouth shut and count my lucky stars!!!

Babies in 2013!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

GenYsuperlady said:


> Well, the Death Cab for Cutie concert was awesome!! I tried my best to be extra young and hip, so that I could "get it all out."
> 
> Unfortunately, AF is here and I was having terrible cramps!! As soon as we got home I crawled into bed with my heating pad and dreamed about 9 whole months of no period!!! (I'm such an old lady!)
> 
> DH really enjoyed himself, especially because they played "our" song ("I will follow you into the dark.") We felt very romantic and close :cloud9:
> 
> I slyly brought up the idea of going off BC earlier than TTC and DH of course says, "what's the race?" :dohh: Boys just don't get it. He really thinks we'll get pregnant the first cycle, has no doubt!!!
> 
> The good news is, he really seems to be getting more comfortable with the idea of truly TTC in April/May. He's always been resistant to "setting a date," and has pushed back at my suggestions quite a bit in the past (he really wants kids, he just hates the idea of a forced time line, and probably would have preferred to wait until early 2013 to ttc). He was talking about wanting to lose weight and using our trip to Ireland/Italy in April as a goal -- I of course agreed, and said that for me it would be losing weight before trying to get pregnant.
> 
> He sort of stumbled a bit and said "what?..is that when....well, psssh...I'm not losing weight for THAT!"
> 
> I know it's super dumb....but that was my communication-deficient husband's way of agreeing, "yes, we are ttc after our Ireland/Italy trip."
> 
> WOOT! :happydance: He's been SOOO difficult these last couple of years and now he finally seems comfortable with me actually naming a date instead of pushing back. Now I just need to keep my mouth shut and count my lucky stars!!!
> 
> Babies in 2013!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I feel lame but, who is Death Cab for Cutie?
We can't wait for official TTC in April but, right now, we are praying for a miracle :baby: before then, that way, we can save the money, we will be spending on my tubal reversal and use it on baby stuff :happydance:. I have started charting, honey & cinnamon, prenatal vitamins, and folic acid. I can't seem to get used to temping though. I will get up in the morning and go downstairs and then remember, :dohh: Oh yeah, I was supposed to take my temp! So, I think I will rely mainly on CM and CP. We will full blown start TTC in April, our goal is a :baby: by early 2013.


----------



## jbell157

Gen that is so awesome that your husband is finally getting used to the idea. Believe me, my DH used to be the _same_ way! He would always say we were to young, we weren't ready because we had to much we wanted to do, blah blah.

This summer I made a plan that worked for me and I explained why I wanted to do it that way and he agreed, reluctantly. He was still pushy as far as, why do we have to talk about it, its so far away. But now that it is coming closer he will talk about it willingly, we already have names picked out and when we had a scare last month he was more excited/interested than I thought was normal for him.

He still does not want me bombarding him with baby talk every day, but that's why I'm so glad I found this forum and have people to talk to that are in the same situation as me.

I'm glad Deathcab was good and that is my very favorite song by them! And I know exactly what you mean about feeling like an old lady. I definitely can't party like I used to. When I was 20-22 I would stay up until 6:30 am on the weekend, every weekend. Now I'm like wow it's 1am, I need to go to bed, its so late! But hey now you get to go through the joys of coming off bc! I hope its a better experience then what I had. Worse cramps and the irregular periods that can come with coming off in the first 3 months.


----------



## jbell157

They are a super great band that never made it completely mainstream. They do have some hit songs like "Soul Meets Body". 

I hope you get your miracle! I'm starting to get in the habit of taking prenatal vitamins now because I'm horrible at remembering them, and I don't want to forget when I'm pregnant and not get the baby what they need. I'm sure I'll have a hard time remembering to temp too because when I wake up in the morning I'm so out of it!

I can't wait to start trying! We watched Bones on DVR and two of the main characters have a baby together and the baby was in the show a lot tonight and he is so cute!

Babies in 2013! FX!


----------



## GalvanBaby

jbell157 said:


> They are a super great band that never made it completely mainstream. They do have some hit songs like "Soul Meets Body".
> 
> I hope you get your miracle! I'm starting to get in the habit of taking prenatal vitamins now because I'm horrible at remembering them, and I don't want to forget when I'm pregnant and not get the baby what they need. I'm sure I'll have a hard time remembering to temp too because when I wake up in the morning I'm so out of it!
> 
> I can't wait to start trying! We watched Bones on DVR and two of the main characters have a baby together and the baby was in the show a lot tonight and he is so cute!
> 
> Babies in 2013! FX!

I love Bones but, since being in Mexico, I haven't seen any new shows. Thye only show the old ones, like way before they got married! Oh well, when I go to Georgia next year, I will have a week to catch up!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

So nice to know someone else has on OH like that!! Mine was convinced he has to travel the world and try everything before babies. At some point though, the list has to end!! Good news (kinda) when I mentioned going off bc early, DH said, "well not before April?". 1) he just verbalized the April thing - I finally feel out ttc date is official!
2) yes he's fighting going off bc early but I got in his head a little by pointing out we've never had an accidental pregnancy. Mean tactic maybe...but true. 

Death cab was amazing- look up " I will follow you into the dark" on YouTube - it was my wedding first dance song!

Jbell -- can I ask the names??? 

Valentines babies 2013 fx!


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> So nice to know someone else has on OH like that!! Mine was convinced he has to travel the world and try everything before babies. At some point though, the list has to end!! Good news (kinda) when I mentioned going off bc early, DH said, "well not before April?". 1) he just verbalized the April thing - I finally feel out ttc date is official!
> 2) yes he's fighting going off bc early but I got in his head a little by pointing out we've never had an accidental pregnancy. Mean tactic maybe...but true.
> 
> Death cab was amazing- look up " I will follow you into the dark" on YouTube - it was my wedding first dance song!
> 
> Jbell -- can I ask the names???
> 
> Valentines babies 2013 fx!

Samuel Kash if it's a boy. Samuel is the patriarch of my husband's family and Kash was my great grandpa's name. He and my dad were really close.

Annabeth Rose if it's a girl. Ann for my husband's great grandmother, grandmother and mother. Beth for his aunt and other grandmother. Rose for my mother and my grandmother.


----------



## baby D

Hey ladies can I join you? Not certain it will be May for us as still waiting for OH to give the nod but we have discussed it and in theroy May would be good for us --- we have lots of xmas plans that will involve a tipple or two so don't want to risk falling then and after the new year we are hoping to be house buying so figure May time would allow that to happen and give us time to settle before TTC

So excited!

How is everybody?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Bahahahahaha! This AM I remarked on how cute a baby was in a birth announcement in our newspaper and DH started to agree, but then backtracked and told me he thinks all babies look the same and they're not that cute...and that puppies are way cuter...

I've obviously been talking too much baby recently! Lol

Jess - those names are so meaningful! Very cool.

BabyD - welcome and good luck with the OH


----------



## baby D

here's hoping May comes super quick for us ALL X


----------



## greats

agreed! I'm just happy I have all this wedding planning to think about & before I know it it'll be May, already! Sooo excited! My fiance & I have been nonstop talking about starting a family for the last year; I'm pretty sure he's more excited than I am (which I thought was impossible LOL!!!)


----------



## baby D

greats said:


> agreed! I'm just happy I have all this wedding planning to think about & before I know it it'll be May, already! Sooo excited! My fiance & I have been nonstop talking about starting a family for the last year; I'm pretty sure he's more excited than I am (which I thought was impossible LOL!!!)

Awww maybe our OHs should meet and maybe just maybe some of your OHs excitement might rub off lol

Still he is hmming when I mention bing pregnant again and all so that's a step up from 'no - i'm done!' :thumbup:


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> So nice to know someone else has on OH like that!! Mine was convinced he has to travel the world and try everything before babies. At some point though, the list has to end!! Good news (kinda) when I mentioned going off bc early, DH said, "well not before April?". 1) he just verbalized the April thing - I finally feel out ttc date is official!
> 2) yes he's fighting going off bc early but I got in his head a little by pointing out we've never had an accidental pregnancy. Mean tactic maybe...but true.
> 
> Death cab was amazing- look up " I will follow you into the dark" on YouTube - it was my wedding first dance song!
> 
> Jbell -- can I ask the names???
> 
> Valentines babies 2013 fx!


Thanks. That was the only way my DH would agree to any name at all...if it meant something to us. It took us FOREVER to come up with the names, and being a teacher I needed names ASAP so I could know that I liked the name before this little "angel" of a kid came and messed it up for me lol. :winkwink:

I'm definitely excited for May, but I'm also trying to enjoy as many lazy, all day movie marathon weekends as possible before a baby comes along. I'm also trying to plan one or two more beach trips before the end of next summer. My DH and I grew up on the beach and we have to go at least twice a year now that we live in Atlanta, just to feel sane!


----------



## puppymom

DH won't agree on any names until the time comes! But, I have started a list of names that we both think are okay. He usually disagrees on all of mine, lol.


----------



## jbell157

puppymom said:


> DH won't agree on any names until the time comes! But, I have started a list of names that we both think are okay. He usually disagrees on all of mine, lol.

LOL I know exactly how you feel! My DH wouldn't even talk about names until I got my teaching job and told him if we didn't come up with names that we knew we liked now I would never be able to agree on a name because I would always associate them with a past student.

How do all of you feel your family is going to act when you have kids? My husband has spoken to his mother twice in the past 13 years and both times we have seen her she has talked about how she raised her boys and how and what we need to do...uhh..

Then my grandmother is the most bored person on the planet. My cousin has a son and she called her 7 times in one day to ask her the same question about him! :wacko:

I know my family will be ok. They have their own lives but can't wait to have a little grand baby or niece/nephew. And my husband's dad isn't great with kids so he'll keep a non-overbearing closeness as well.

Any particular family members your going to have to keep a watch out for?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

jbell157 said:


> puppymom said:
> 
> 
> DH won't agree on any names until the time comes! But, I have started a list of names that we both think are okay. He usually disagrees on all of mine, lol.
> 
> LOL I know exactly how you feel! My DH wouldn't even talk about names until I got my teaching job and told him if we didn't come up with names that we knew we liked now I would never be able to agree on a name because I would always associate them with a past student.
> 
> How do all of you feel your family is going to act when you have kids? My husband has spoken to his mother twice in the past 13 years and both times we have seen her she has talked about how she raised her boys and how and what we need to do...uhh..
> 
> Then my grandmother is the most bored person on the planet. My cousin has a son and she called her 7 times in one day to ask her the same question about him! :wacko:
> 
> I know my family will be ok. They have their own lives but can't wait to have a little grand baby or niece/nephew. And my husband's dad isn't great with kids so he'll keep a non-overbearing closeness as well.
> 
> Any particular family members your going to have to keep a watch out for?Click to expand...

Uh...DH's mom sounds like a real winner!!! :wacko:

My MIL is insane. She's like Raymond's mom on Everybody Loves Raymond. Way too in our business, gossipy, etc. She has hounded us at every opportunity for the last 3 years about "when are you going to give me more grandchildren?" She has two daughters much older than my DH so their kids are all teens now, and she constantly reminds us how she is going to be SOOO old when we finally have a baby that she won't be able to do all the things she wants with our kids and will probably die soon (she's 63)....:shrug: I wish I could say I was kidding, but I'm not exaggerating in the slightest.

I finally cracked last summer and told her it was totally my DH's fault about us not having kids and that i was totally on board -- I thought that would get her to leave me alone about it, but no.

So they all came out for Thanksgiving and again, ALL weekend, I was reminded not to wait too long because I'm not young anymore, and won't it be nice next Christmas when I have a big belly (we haven't given her ANY indication that I would be preggo by next xmas), etc...blah blah blah. Even my sister in laws told her to stop pressuring us...and THEY super want little nieces and nephews!

I can only imagine she will want to move in with us for a few weeks after the baby is born -- which is ridiculous, if anyone does that it will be MY mom. Ugh.

The rest of my family will be great. My DH's dad will just spoil the kid, my dad and stepmom will be amazing and loving, and I think my mom will greatly benefit from a LO aronud (she never quite got over empty nest syndrome).

On a completely separate note, this morning I was standing in the mirror after a shower and DH came up and was doing his usual "I see boobies, must grope" man thing..and he actually said, "you're going to look so beautiful when you're pregnant." I asked him, "so are you starting to get excited now?" And he started walking downstairs but threw a "yeeeah" over his shoulder.

WHOOP! :happydance:

This weekend we relaxed Friday night, partied last night with some friends (ugly sweater party) and just basically recovered today. I have gotten up from a nap though and did some time on the exercise bike as well as some abs....I should probably throw some kegals in there too!!! :haha:

How were your weekends?


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> Uh...DH's mom sounds like a real winner!!! :wacko:
> 
> My MIL is insane. She's like Raymond's mom on Everybody Loves Raymond. Way too in our business, gossipy, etc. She has hounded us at every opportunity for the last 3 years about "when are you going to give me more grandchildren?" She has two daughters much older than my DH so their kids are all teens now, and she constantly reminds us how she is going to be SOOO old when we finally have a baby that she won't be able to do all the things she wants with our kids and will probably die soon (she's 63)....:shrug: I wish I could say I was kidding, but I'm not exaggerating in the slightest.
> 
> I finally cracked last summer and told her it was totally my DH's fault about us not having kids and that i was totally on board -- I thought that would get her to leave me alone about it, but no.
> 
> So they all came out for Thanksgiving and again, ALL weekend, I was reminded not to wait too long because I'm not young anymore, and won't it be nice next Christmas when I have a big belly (we haven't given her ANY indication that I would be preggo by next xmas), etc...blah blah blah. Even my sister in laws told her to stop pressuring us...and THEY super want little nieces and nephews!
> 
> I can only imagine she will want to move in with us for a few weeks after the baby is born -- which is ridiculous, if anyone does that it will be MY mom. Ugh.
> 
> The rest of my family will be great. My DH's dad will just spoil the kid, my dad and stepmom will be amazing and loving, and I think my mom will greatly benefit from a LO aronud (she never quite got over empty nest syndrome).
> 
> On a completely separate note, this morning I was standing in the mirror after a shower and DH came up and was doing his usual "I see boobies, must grope" man thing..and he actually said, "you're going to look so beautiful when you're pregnant." I asked him, "so are you starting to get excited now?" And he started walking downstairs but threw a "yeeeah" over his shoulder.
> 
> WHOOP! :happydance:
> 
> This weekend we relaxed Friday night, partied last night with some friends (ugly sweater party) and just basically recovered today. I have gotten up from a nap though and did some time on the exercise bike as well as some abs....I should probably throw some kegals in there too!!! :haha:
> 
> How were your weekends?

Hence why we haven't spoken to DH's mother but twice in the past 5 years...and she wonders why!:wacko:

I'm so glad your DH is coming around, and it really seems that he is! On the flip side your MIL sounds fantastic! Makes me grateful for mine:winkwink: No wonder your husband feels so pressured and thank god super sisters came to the rescue!

It's cold here, we live in GA so anything below 50 feels arctic! So we have been having an all day, sweatpants wearing, junk food eating, movie watching fest! I love these weekends. I just have 1 more week before I'm out for Christmas break so I'm DVRing all the Christmas movies I want to watch while DH is at work. I'm just missing two that I can't seem to find on any channels.

My team is doing an ugly Christmas sweater day at work on Friday. I need to hit a thrift store to find one!

I also started my own WTT journal too as I seem to be really getting broody lately. I wasn't to bad until this weekend. It just sort of hit me.


----------



## LMKBaby

Hey, count me in too!!

I'm so glad to have found a group of gals like this. DH and I are waiting until May to TTC. After a visit w/ my gynie she prescribed some great prenatals for me and told me to increase my calcium intake...I'm not a milk person at all. My concern was getting on the right prenatals, eating healthier and keeping myself stress free as possible. So I went to the nearest grocery store and bought lots of milk lol and increased my yogurt intake. 

Too keep busy, we are getting ready to sell our current home and working like crazy. I've even started reading more than I normally do. 

May just seems forever away but I know as soon as January swings around we better have things together. 

Are any of you planning to use "preseed"? I heard wonders about this product. I almost want to order it early lol but I don't know if it would be expired by May. 

Happy WTT to everyone!!!!


----------



## NurseSooz

Yeah I'd like to know more about pre-seed...we'll all be stocking up!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I believe that preseed is a brand name of lube that is supposed to help facilitate travel of the sperm up to where they need to go. A lot of ladies here seem to have had success with it. :thumbup:

Jess, I'll be going on to read your journal right after this! Time to update mine too...

Those type of lazy weekends are my absolute faves. Friday night DH and I ordered in pizza and watched all our DVRd shows from the week, then yesterday again we stayed in and watched Harry Potter! I am trying to lose 7lbs or so, so for dinner I made baked chicken, brown rice and salad.......and then of course DH decides he'd like to make homemade PB cookies. The man is awful!!!

I really am so glad he's coming around though -- just knowing where we were just 4 months ago when we'd talk about TTC versus now, it's a Christmas miracle! :xmas6:

Who else has had their pre-conception appt? I'm thinking of settng mine for the end of December, but it actually seems so soon!

xoxoxox


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> I believe that preseed is a brand name of lube that is supposed to help facilitate travel of the sperm up to where they need to go. A lot of ladies here seem to have had success with it. :thumbup:
> 
> Jess, I'll be going on to read your journal right after this! Time to update mine too...
> 
> Those type of lazy weekends are my absolute faves. Friday night DH and I ordered in pizza and watched all our DVRd shows from the week, then yesterday again we stayed in and watched Harry Potter! I am trying to lose 7lbs or so, so for dinner I made baked chicken, brown rice and salad.......and then of course DH decides he'd like to make homemade PB cookies. The man is awful!!!
> 
> I really am so glad he's coming around though -- just knowing where we were just 4 months ago when we'd talk about TTC versus now, it's a Christmas miracle! :xmas6:
> 
> Who else has had their pre-conception appt? I'm thinking of settng mine for the end of December, but it actually seems so soon!
> 
> xoxoxox

That's great that you guys have progressed so far, and very quickly it would seem. Some husbands want to wait a year or years before they feel ready! I would go crazy!

I had a yearly pap two weeks ago and told my gyno we were planning on TTC in May. He said ok, just take pre-natal vitamins and if I need anything call. That was it! So is there supposed to be a pre-conception appointment that I _need_ to go to? If there is I will schedule it, but if not then I don't wanna!!! :winkwink: I hate being in the doctors office for 3 hours!

And welcome LMK!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Jess,
Preconception appt is just pap, std testing and I think testing for rubella immunity?


----------



## baby D

Oooh this is all exciting! My OH is really coming round! He has agreed to TTC easter ish time! Just hoping he doesn't change his mind on me! How is everyone?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hi Lady's!! This is the husband speaking.... Gen decided to leave her computer up and look what I found!!! This is like finding a diary or something. A small piece inside feels bad for reading this but the rest says "great read". I haven't read this fast in years, seriously. I just wanted to say that I am glad Gen has someone to reach out to and talk through this stuff. I think you are all awesome and good luck along your journey!... I can't wait until Gen finds this......

Later,
Cj


----------



## NurseSooz

Awesome! :lol: she'll be dead proud of you!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Or pissed!!!!!!!! *mortified!*


----------



## baby D

GenYsuperlady said:


> Or pissed!!!!!!!! *mortified!*

Hehe --- rather funny though, huh :flower:


----------



## puppymom

ahah, I don't think my DH would want to read this if he found it! lol

On the preconception note - you can get a family planning appointment at the doctor's, however I think that just entails discussion of medical history, what is required, etc. So far, I have already began taking a prenatal, and have received my rubella vaccination. I do have to go in for my yearly pap soon though, so will discuss it more with my dr. then.


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> Or pissed!!!!!!!! *mortified!*

LOL. At least he was happy your on here instead of freaking out!:winkwink:

My DH knows I'm on here but I guarantee he has no desire to read this...let alone how to work a forum! :haha:


----------



## NurseSooz

I think my OH is glad I have somewhere to rant and some support. You're all fab :hugs:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

DH never knew I was on here, until today I guess. I didn't tell him because I thought he would make fun of me. It sounds like he is glad I have somebody to talk to you, which is nice. Mind you, I'm not too keen on the way he announced himself! I had it out with him today, and he had it out with me back over some things I had written in my journal about him, when I was frustrated about a messy kitchen. A very precarious situation, indeed.
I consider deleting my account and journal out of of embarrassment, but now that he knows I'm on here, might as well stay. I am going to try and edit myself as little as possible, because if he really wants to read this journal, he's probably going to get more than his fair share of talk about creamy cervical mucus and eventually give up.
Love you girls!


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> DH never knew I was on here, until today I guess. I didn't tell him because I thought he would make fun of me. It sounds like he is glad I have somebody to talk to you, which is nice. Mind you, I'm not too keen on the way he announced himself! I had it out with him today, and he had it out with me back over some things I had written in my journal about him, when I was frustrated about a messy kitchen. A very precarious situation, indeed.
> I consider deleting my account and journal out of of embarrassment, but now that he knows I'm on here, might as well stay. I am going to try and edit myself as little as possible, because if he really wants to read this journal, he's probably going to get more than his fair share of talk about creamy cervical mucus and eventually give up.
> Love you girls!

Keyword being journal! Your journal by the way! But, guys are nosy, what can you do!:headspin: And I'm sure if he continues to read your posts he'll get grossed out eventually lol. If I even _said_ the word cervical mucus my husband would freak out! :haha:


----------



## baby D

Yeah men get a bit freaked by the details haha!
Glad your not deleting though, Gen x


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hi lovelies!
DH reassured me he wouldn't read anymore, mostly bc he doesn't care and there were too many acronyms for him! He thought DH stood for DickHead! Bahahahaha!!!! His eyes glazed over when I started to explain ttc vs wtt etc. too funny.
I am kind of glad he saw it all though, as he said it showed him how committed I am :)
I proved the commitment to myself by doing 15 sweaty minutes on the stationary bike this morning. I'm down about 3-4 pounds and keeping it off which is fantastic. Goal is to lose about 5 more and tone uP the abs pre-pregnancy!!!
Any others with similar goals?


----------



## baby D

GenYsuperlady said:


> Hi lovelies!
> DH reassured me he wouldn't read anymore, mostly bc he doesn't care and there were too many acronyms for him! He thought DH stood for DickHead! Bahahahaha!!!! His eyes glazed over when I started to explain ttc vs wtt etc. too funny.
> I am kind of glad he saw it all though, as he said it showed him how committed I am :)
> I proved the commitment to myself by doing 15 sweaty minutes on the stationary bike this morning. I'm down about 3-4 pounds and keeping it off which is fantastic. Goal is to lose about 5 more and tone uP the abs pre-pregnancy!!!
> Any others with similar goals?

YES ME! Am fairly healthy and slim but my tummy muscles are not what they should be ---- i'd like to say its left over from my daughter but truth is it isnt. I like the wrong foods! So yeah, I wanna sort my diet out before TCC and tone up the stomach a bit xx

3 - 4 1bs is a fab start ---- I just need to find the will power ---- now where did I leave it :dohh:


----------



## NurseSooz

I got 10 personal training sessions from a groupon type website and I'm going to do one session a week before May. I'm not overweight but I really need to tone up and get into shape. We need to be healthy mummies to be!


----------



## baby D

NurseSooz said:


> I got 10 personal training sessions from a groupon type website and I'm going to do one session a week before May. I'm not overweight but I really need to tone up and get into shape. We need to be healthy mummies to be!

indeedy we do x


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Yes!

I'm not overweight either (just wearing a little extra winter insulation!) -- but I want to be at my ideal weight before I start packing on those 25lbs. And the abs thing is huge to avoid any hernias and recover the tummy post-delivery. :coolio:

The 15 minutes on the bike wasn't the big achievement....GETTING on the bike in the morning was! I hate getting up early to exercise, but the sweat felt good and has kept me eating more healthy today. :thumbup:

What do you all plan to do for daycare for LO once s/he comes? I've always envisioned using a small facility...a nanny would be cool, but pricey, and I'd feel a bit weird about someone in our home all the time...

That being said, how do you trust ANYONE with that little precious package?


----------



## baby D

GenYsuperlady said:



> Yes!
> 
> I'm not overweight either (just wearing a little extra winter insulation!) -- but I want to be at my ideal weight before I start packing on those 25lbs. And the abs thing is huge to avoid any hernias and recover the tummy post-delivery. :coolio:
> 
> The 15 minutes on the bike wasn't the big achievement....GETTING on the bike in the morning was! I hate getting up early to exercise, but the sweat felt good and has kept me eating more healthy today. :thumbup:
> 
> What do you all plan to do for daycare for LO once s/he comes? I've always envisioned using a small facility...a nanny would be cool, but pricey, and I'd feel a bit weird about someone in our home all the time...
> 
> That being said, how do you trust ANYONE with that little precious package?

Well I have experience of this and it truely is hard. My baby girl does two sessions a week at a local nursery and is with a chilldminder on the other days ---- she adores her tho as I made sure she spent plenty of time with her childminder AND me together before I returned to work. It is a tough motion tho --- trusting someone else with your life. Literally!


----------



## jbell157

I'm not over weight, but I would like to get back in shape cardiovascularly (spelling?). I used to run 1-3 miles 5 days a week! I would run just to de-stress and I loved it. Then in June I got bronchitis. Seriously, what is that about? But anyway I was really sick and got out of the habit. Now, 6 months later I have run about 4-5 times hahaha! So I'd like to get back running soon. Hopefully this Christmas break I can really hit the elliptical or run outside if its not to chilly!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Good morning ladies!! One day closer!
I'm starting to dread the upcoming weekend- we are going to the in-laws for pre-Christmas (real Xmas with my fam this year).
My MIL will undoubtedly bring up baby stuff...last year she gave us a baby Oregon Ducks sweatshirt and said she'd had it for a while, but thought she should finally give it to us bc she might be dead by the time we have a baby. I swear. She said this in front of his entire family. So awkward.
I am do glad we've already agreed not to tell our parents that we will be ttc, I can't imagine the harassment I'd get!!!
So instead I'm going to drink a ton in front of her, and I swear I'm thisclose to straight up snapping at her if she says ANYTHING.

So...what is everyone else doing for Xmas? :)


----------



## baby D

We are having my family over for dinner - mum, brother, sister, bro in law, niece and nephew along side me OH and son and daughter! Busy busy! Also popping to OH parents for an hour in the morning! Love christmas!


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> Good morning ladies!! One day closer!
> I'm starting to dread the upcoming weekend- we are going to the in-laws for pre-Christmas (real Xmas with my fam this year).
> My MIL will undoubtedly bring up baby stuff...last year she gave us a baby Oregon Ducks sweatshirt and said she'd had it for a while, but thought she should finally give it to us bc she might be dead by the time we have a baby. I swear. She said this in front of his entire family. So awkward.
> I am do glad we've already agreed not to tell our parents that we will be ttc, I can't imagine the harassment I'd get!!!
> So instead I'm going to drink a ton in front of her, and I swear I'm thisclose to straight up snapping at her if she says ANYTHING.
> 
> So...what is everyone else doing for Xmas? :)

That is HI-LARIOUS! She will be dead before you guys have a baby...lol What a loon! I'm so glad I don't have to deal with my MIL. She and your MIL could totally ride the crazy train together!

I have one more day (it's a teacher work day so NO kids :happydance:) and I AM FREE! For two weeks and 1 day! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm super excited for my first Christmas break as a teacher! My kids gave me lots of hugs and presents today. They are so sweet. I will miss some of them over the break! I hope they all have great Christmases! 

So, what's up with you guys?


----------



## baby D

jbell157 said:


> GenYsuperlady said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!! One day closer!
> I'm starting to dread the upcoming weekend- we are going to the in-laws for pre-Christmas (real Xmas with my fam this year).
> My MIL will undoubtedly bring up baby stuff...last year she gave us a baby Oregon Ducks sweatshirt and said she'd had it for a while, but thought she should finally give it to us bc she might be dead by the time we have a baby. I swear. She said this in front of his entire family. So awkward.
> I am do glad we've already agreed not to tell our parents that we will be ttc, I can't imagine the harassment I'd get!!!
> So instead I'm going to drink a ton in front of her, and I swear I'm thisclose to straight up snapping at her if she says ANYTHING.
> 
> So...what is everyone else doing for Xmas? :)
> 
> That is HI-LARIOUS! She will be dead before you guys have a baby...lol What a loon! I'm so glad I don't have to deal with my MIL. She and your MIL could totally ride the crazy train together!
> 
> I have one more day (it's a teacher work day so NO kids :happydance:) and I AM FREE! For two weeks and 1 day! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm super excited for my first Christmas break as a teacher! My kids gave me lots of hugs and presents today. They are so sweet. I will miss some of them over the break! I hope they all have great Christmases!
> 
> So, what's up with you guys?Click to expand...

jbell, you teach? Me too! And, like you, am soo looking forward to the christmas break! Lucky you having no kiddies in tomorrow --- ours are in! I have a little pile of pressies building under the tree in my classroom -- bless them. Have got them each a little pressie too. Am looking forward to a very festive day tomorrow! 

So what gifts did you get?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Darn you ladies and your awesome teaching schedules! :brat:

Working in medicine means I work almost all holidays. Thankfully I'm now in more of a specialty office setting so for the first time I'm getting Thanksgiving, Christmas AND New Years off!!! :happydance:

What grades do you ladies teach? I remember getting the teacher xmas pressies -- so cute and fun! I hope some are homemade, those are the best :cloud9:

I work in pediatric cardiology, so I get to see awesome kiddos all day long! The little 7 year old girl we just saw STOLE my heart! :lolly:

She was so super confident, and sweet, and chatty, and INTELLIGENT! She was the best ANTI-birth control EVER!!! :baby:

Funny that we all work in occupations with kids!! :hugs:

What are you all getting DH/OH for xmas? Mine wants a Nook tablet...spoiled brat, he is! I wanted a snowboarding helmet with speakers in the ears but DH figured out how to rig that on my current helmet on his own, so I didn't have anymore ideas. Instead he apparently just went around shopping yesterday and picked out a bunch of things he thought I'd like, and there are more coming in the mail. I seriously already have about 7 packages under the tree! I'm positive most are just gloves and books etc, but I love those little, thoughtful "I thought you'd like this" kind of gifts.

If he was REALLY smart he'd put a onesie under the tree.... :loopy:


----------



## jbell157

I teach 7th grade math and I love it. The kids are so funny!
I got hot chocolate mix, a Hershey candy bar, a coffee/drink cup, home-made peppermint bark (that's my favorite, it is delicious!) and a Christmas card. A lot of my kids are low-income so just their hugs and Merry Christmases mean so much.

My DH likes to buy whatever he wants, whenever he wants, so its difficult to buy for him. I won't start Christmas shopping until next week.

Gen, that's so great you get all the holidays off this season! I couldn't imagine working on Christmas.

I feel very accomplished today. I went and got Christmas cards and addressed all of them!:happydance:
I made brownies for my teacher friends tomorrow for our teacher work day meetings, I got all of my grades and finals in as well as recorded (which is huge), and I really don't have too much to do during our workday except our training and meetings. I feel like I did a lot today! Now if I can just get my butt on the elliptical!

Well, off to bed, tty ladies tomorrow!


----------



## baby D

I teach Year 3 (7yrs) in a junior school and love them to bits --- they 
truly spoilt me today! Chocs, biscuits, coffee mug, body butter and shower gell, address book/diary
and 3 bottles of wine ----- good job am not already pregnant :haha:

Now to enjoy a festive couple of weeks and a well deserve rest!

So how is everyone today? I held and fed a 7 day old baby boy today :cloud9:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

JBell - your productivity is amazing! I'm awful for Xmas cards this year, hopefully will do this weekend. Still need to get a pressie for my mom, dad and sis, and definately don't have any cookies in the oven!!! Turns out my husband is a way better house wife than I am - he has been so good this week making dinners and keeping the house clean and festive: I've been a bump on a log after work!! I blame it on the cold I'm fighting but I know a lot of it is just laziness :(

I've been thinking more about maternity leave - as teachers do you guys get paid? I don't think I get disability at my job (a bit weird but it's a small practice...) so I'm looking into getting a short term disability policy now to help pay the bills. Something tells me this LO will be pricey!!

How many kids do you all think you want to have? I want 2, maaaybe 3, preferably close in age but we will see how hectic it is!!!


----------



## baby D

Hiya. I get around 6 weeks on full pay. Then a while on 90%. Then it drops to 50 % plus SMP droping to just SMT pay for the last weeks --- something alpong thos lines anyway!

Gn, I know what you mean about suprstar OHs. Arriveed hom from work today and h has blitzed the house! It's so cleean and TIDY lol. As for kids. I have two so when we have another that'll be it for us - so 3! Though I said the same after number 2 ........


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I'm not sure about my mat leave, and don't want to ask as is small company and only here 3 mos. will save as though not getting anything and if I do get some pay it will just be icing


----------



## jbell157

I get 6 weeks paid for sure but I know I'm allowed to be out up to 12. Just not sure if the other 6 are paid. And then I will get paid over the summer when my maternity leave runs out. 

I'm like you Gen. Definitely two, just not sure about 3. And I want them at least two years apart but no more than three years. Haha that's a lot of specifications. We'll see how that goes!


----------



## baby D

Morning lovely ladies ---- I say morning, it feels like it should by lunch timy by now! My DD decided morning was 5.30 am. Yawn! Lovely --- let's hope this isn't the start of my christmas hols wake up time. I mean, that's an hour earlier then I get up for work. Of course now my angel is a grumpy little lady as she was up too early! Hello nasty headache!

How's everyone else today?


----------



## waiting_game

I dont know if you guys are still allowing people in here for the WTT for May 2012? I've kinda been an outsider of these forums and what not and feeling rather lonely with this wait.


----------



## baby D

Hey waiting _ game, come on in! So why you waiting TTC? Housing is our big wait reason!


----------



## waiting_game

Well, husband just deployed for his second time and I have a feeling I will have my second deployment will be coming up fairly soon after his! But, I am having my FX that it isnt for a while after he returns. :) Otherwise, I'll be WTT for 14 months instead of 7, lol.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hey ladies :flower:

I'm feeling a bit worse for the wear today as we had a holiday work party last night , and though I only had 3 vodka tonics, I hadn't eaten enough so it hit me hard!!! I'll excuse on account of my "crib list."

At the in-laws for early Christmas, as usual I'm a bit overwhelmed. We got a 30 minute "tour" of the new deck they're having built....which is like a $60,000 deck. of course we were told the cost of everything ("the patio furniture will be nice, $1000 a chair!")

Vomit.

Anyway,it's all good fodder for stories and conversation. Weve only been here 3 hours and I'm on my second drink... Pregnancy sobriety will be hard next year!

Was curious how you all will tell DH your pregnant...have him there for test or surprise him? I want to surprise mine!!!!!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Waiting -- hello!!!! When will you knOw your ttc plans?
FX'd for you!!!


----------



## puppymom

I think when we both know we're TTC, I'd have a hard time keeping it from him that I'm ready to test. He'll be curious as we come to the end of each month, so I'm thinking perhaps giving him the heads up and then showing it to him if it's positive. Nothing too exciting here! lol


----------



## waiting_game

Hi ! :) 


Well, husband has already says, as soon as he gets back, whether I deploy or not he is going to "make me very pregnant", so it will be around May sometime. But we are wanting to start right away! I think that this time apart is good though, we needed to really rebuild ourselves as a couple before a child comes into the picture. It would be no good for a baby to have to listen to the parents fighting all the time. :)


----------



## baby D

hmmmm good question. He was with my when we tested for DD --- hmm any good surprise ideas? 

Off topic I know but my DD has had me awake all night (or so it feels) she is full of a cold and so so miserable. Bless her! Hate it when they are ill!


----------



## jbell157

I'm with puppy. I'm sure DH will be curious to know when I'll be testing, but if I could keep it from him it would be neat to surprise him. 

Any ideas on how to let him know he's going to be a dad?

Also, welcome waiting!


----------



## kayyheyy

May feels like forever away haha But I know it'll go by before we know it


----------



## GenYsuperlady

my DH will wonder if I'm testing soon, but probably won't really know exactly how long before I can test! The more I think of it he might really like to be there when I test, but I love doing surprises and want to video tape his reaction!!
Maybe a fortune cookie? Or buying him an early fathers day present!


----------



## baby D

GenYsuperlady said:


> my DH will wonder if I'm testing soon, but probably won't really know exactly how long before I can test! The more I think of it he might really like to be there when I test, but I love doing surprises and want to video tape his reaction!!
> Maybe a fortune cookie? Or buying him an early fathers day present!

Both great ideas! All so exciting!


----------



## kayyheyy

I want to TTC in April/May and am currently on the nuvaring.. when should I stop using it to regulate my cycle so I can test for ovulation?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Kay- I'm in the exact same spot, been on nuva ring for 8+ years.

Would an "early surprise" be okay?


----------



## jbell157

kayyheyy said:


> I want to TTC in April/May and am currently on the nuvaring.. when should I stop using it to regulate my cycle so I can test for ovulation?

Your answer to Gen's question would surmise it all. You see, I went off bc in mid-August and I'm glad because my cycle seemed to be normal the first two months then went haywire the third. I got it jump started with some progesterone and am now on my fourth month. I think this will be a normal cycle but I'm not sure.

I wanted to go off early for a few reasons. One was because I wanted to start charting to get a feel for my cycle. Another was because my friend went off when she started TTC and it took her three months to get back to normal and get pg. I have heard that it takes approximately 3 months to get ovulating correctly again, and I have used her as supporting evidence to this fact in combination with what happened to me. 

However, my husband and I would be ok with a "surprise." It wouldn't be a huge deal...and thank goodness...because I think he doesn't know the difference in WTT and NTNP! It would be convenient for us to conceive in May but not neccessary. 

So, if you are ok with a surprise then I think going off bc would be no big deal; however, if it will be an inconvenience for you to get pg before April then I would suggest no or wait until January or February. Ultimately its up to you.

Hope that helps!


----------



## kayyheyy

your response was a ton of help thanks! It's definitely a lot to think about and plan for but I probably should stop In Jan to let the cycle get situated and just use condoms or something until we are ready to see what happens


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hey ladies!
Had a dream last night that I had twin girls!!! I was so in love and was trying to be such a good mom, remembering to burp the kids and always had a spit up rag handy!

It was loooove!


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> Hey ladies!
> Had a dream last night that I had twin girls!!! I was so in love and was trying to be such a good mom, remembering to burp the kids and always had a spit up rag handy!
> 
> It was loooove!

If I had a dream that I had twin girls I would wake up bald from pulling my hair out from anxiety!:haha:

Also, don't tell your husband that dream or he might change his mind about TTC! LOL

But now I bet your baby fever is even worse! :winkwink:


----------



## baby D

Twins ..... in thought that sounds wonderful but i'd be so panicked! 
What a lovely dream, though! Maybe it'll come true ---- they say dreams mean things!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I actually told the hubby about the dream while he was still sleepy.
He didn't too bothered as he immediately tried to get me to have a quickie before work.


----------



## waiting_game

^^^
LMFAO. 

hahaha, mine used to be the same. its like ignore whatever was said and get to the good stuff.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Good morning ladies!
I am so impossibly broody this morning, thinking of reasons why should wait and coming up with a bunch that are convincing, but still not feeling convinced!
At this point I may have to make day by day goals to get through.
Like today, I want to research the science behind baby fever. I also want to impress the hell out of my boss today. And I have got to get all of my presents to the post office!
Tomorrow&#8230; Eat sushi?


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> Good morning ladies!
> I am so impossibly broody this morning, thinking of reasons why should wait and coming up with a bunch that are convincing, but still not feeling convinced!
> At this point I may have to make day by day goals to get through.
> Like today, I want to research the science behind baby fever. I also want to impress the hell out of my boss today. And I have got to get all of my presents to the post office!
> Tomorrow Eat sushi?

Sounds like its getting rough! I bet it was the dream!

I too am trying to talk myself out of trying in January. ahh! I love october and wouldn't mind an October baby. So I've come up with a plan. 

My mom and sister have a kitten and I'm trying to talk my husband into letting me have her. My Charlie cat went missing about 6 months ago and I finally feel like I'm open to giving another little cat a home. Now it's just convincing my husband.


----------



## baby D

I tried to 'convince' OH that starting now wasn't all THAT different to starting in MAY.......he wasn't convinced.....oh Ek. It'll come round soon enough!


----------



## Buzz1

We are WTT till may too, yesterday i had a miscarriage followed by ectopic (2 little ones) and ive had the injection so now have to wait 3-6months to concieve again. 
Feeling low now, but when we start trying again hopefully things wil seem a little better

we can be all buddies together xx


----------



## baby D

Buzz1 said:


> We are WTT till may too, yesterday i had a miscarriage followed by ectopic (2 little ones) and ive had the injection so now have to wait 3-6months to concieve again.
> Feeling low now, but when we start trying again hopefully things wil seem a little better
> 
> we can be all buddies together xx

Oh gosh, Buzzi :nope: I am so sorry to hear your news. You are welcome to join us in our wait :hugs: I hope you and OH are ok :cry:


----------



## kirkie11

Hi everyone! I'm new on here, joined just now!! This is my first post! I need an outlet for my baby thoughts!!

I got married in May this year and I am now incredibly broody!!! We both want to start a family although I feel that biological clock ticking away more than my DH, probably as he doesn't have that programmed in the same us ladies do!!

We are putting our flat on the market in Jan (2012) to move into a house with a real garden! Not just a communal piece of grass that constitues a 'park' we borrow off the council when we fancy some 'outdoor time'! So we are planning to wait until we've moved before we TTC which hopefully will be around April/May time all being well.

I am soooo exited and apprehensive at the same time. I think about whether I'll fall pregnant, how long it will take and will the pregnancy go okl etc..... I find it frustrating to think we are so close yet so far. I'm not currently on any bc so I'm just going to get a little more healthy in the new year in preparation!

Reading through everyones' posts it has motivated me to stay positive and our time will come!!!


----------



## jbell157

Welcome Buzz and Kirkie!

Buzz, sorry to hear about your little angels! 

I'm sure you guys will find the support and the buddies you need on here!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Buzz, that's really, really rough. Do make sure you take the time to properly grieve ... that is quite the loss. ((hugs)) :cry:

JBell -- I'm sorry to hear about your missing kitty! I can't imagine how difficult it was not knowing where he was! What kind of kitty is the new one? We have a dog who is our substitute child. She is a 6-7 year old staffordshire terrier who comes everywhere with us, sleeps in between us at night and steals all of our love and kisses. The poor thing will feel so deprived when LO comes! I'm pretty sure she'd just eat the cat if we brought one home....:devil:

So today's goals are partially accomplished: 1) Impressed hell out of boss! WAHOO! Was allowed to perform an entire case today and he acted as MY assistant. :yipee::dance::wohoo: Total adrenaline rush...he even gave me an awkward side hug afterward, which is great, because he is such a caring mentor (not in a creepy way). After work, DH has informed me that he is going out to smoke cigars and drink scotch with a buddy (LMAO -- what an old man) so that should give me plenty of time to finish up all of my Christmas shopping and run to the post-office. 

Will keep you all updated on the science of baby fever as soon as I get a minute to myself that I'm not spending on here :blush:

BACK TO WORK!!!


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> Buzz, that's really, really rough. Do make sure you take the time to properly grieve ... that is quite the loss. ((hugs)) :cry:
> 
> JBell -- I'm sorry to hear about your missing kitty! I can't imagine how difficult it was not knowing where he was! What kind of kitty is the new one? We have a dog who is our substitute child. She is a 6-7 year old staffordshire terrier who comes everywhere with us, sleeps in between us at night and steals all of our love and kisses. The poor thing will feel so deprived when LO comes! I'm pretty sure she'd just eat the cat if we brought one home....:devil:
> 
> So today's goals are partially accomplished: 1) Impressed hell out of boss! WAHOO! Was allowed to perform an entire case today and he acted as MY assistant. :yipee::dance::wohoo: Total adrenaline rush...he even gave me an awkward side hug afterward, which is great, because he is such a caring mentor (not in a creepy way). After work, DH has informed me that he is going out to smoke cigars and drink scotch with a buddy (LMAO -- what an old man) so that should give me plenty of time to finish up all of my Christmas shopping and run to the post-office.
> 
> Will keep you all updated on the science of baby fever as soon as I get a minute to myself that I'm not spending on here :blush:
> 
> BACK TO WORK!!!

Congrats on impressing the boss! Kudos to you!

The new kitty is the teeniest, tiniest little thing I've ever seen. It came from the pound, so it's just a little pound kitty. But its super cute! Still trying to talk DH into letting me have it.


----------



## baby D

Jbell, how's the kitty mission coming on??? Love kittens --- too cute!
So frustrated! We are meant to be house hunting in new year but something always comes along to put a hault on our plans (in this case a house sale -- hoping a quick set back) ----- and OH won't TTC till we move! Grrrrrr!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Oh thank goodness I have a half day today!! I've already worked 32 hours this week and in the evenings I've been battling the Christmas shopping crowds!! 
I have wonderful things planned: more Christmas shopping (NOT awesome but I should get done today), a therapy appointment (I have depression/anxiety...well-controlled but always good to check in before going home to spend holidays with my family), cleaning the house and working out.

Actually now that I write it out none of that sounds fun...

I'll have to work in that.


----------



## jbell157

Gen you have rubbed off on me! Last night I had a dream I had a little girl. She was 4 or 5 and she had long blonde hair and her daddy's big green eyes. She was so pretty. It was strange. 

Anyways it sounds like you have a lot to do! Good luck getting it done!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Baby fever and baby dreams everywhere!!!!
Btw, how do you think your kiddos will look?
DH has medium toned skin (white), hazel eyes and dark/dirty blonde hair. He is 6'2, stocky (ex-hockey player) and has big facial features (nose & ears :)
I'm quite pale (full Irish), dark blue-green eyes, 5'5", athletic build, dark brown hair and small features!

I always imagine us having a tall, athletic/stocky girl and a petite pale, dark haired boy. Poor things!


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:
 

> Baby fever and baby dreams everywhere!!!!
> Btw, how do you think your kiddos will look?
> DH has medium toned skin (white), hazel eyes and dark/dirty blonde hair. He is 6'2, stocky (ex-hockey player) and has big facial features (nose & ears :)
> I'm quite pale (full Irish), dark blue-green eyes, 5'5", athletic build, dark brown hair and small features!
> 
> I always imagine us having a tall, athletic/stocky girl and a petite pale, dark haired boy. Poor things!

Hahahaha! I'm 5'6'' and skinny with blue eyes and brown hair (however, it was very blonde when I was young, up until I was about 20) and my husband is 6'4'' and he has brown hair and green eyes. Blue eyes are extremely dominant in my family so I always imagined they would be dark headed and have bright blue eyes. Also, every male in my family is 6'2''+ and on my husband's side every male is 6'3'' all the way to 6'8'' and even the women are over 6'1'', so whichever sex they are they will be extremely tall. As far as skin tone I guess medium? My family is prone to more medium skin tone just because we grew up on the beach so we tan extremely easily. My husband is sort of the same way but not quite (he gets jealous of my super bronze tan even when I wear SPF 30! lol) 

Off topic, once I came back from the beach and I was darker then my black friend Crystal! :haha: It's crazy. Our friends always tell my sister and I that they are going to call immigration on us because we must have just jumped the fence and swam the river to get here.

As far as features, I have small ears and a little nose and my husband has a larger nose and bigger ears. I would prefer them to get mine but they would be ok if they got his. For goodness sakes he is gorgeous or I wouldn't have married him :winkwink:


----------



## baby D

well both my OH and I are tall ans slom with dark hair and dark yes. Our daughters eyes are sooo big and dark -- simply beautiful. I have a slight kink in my hair which she seems to have too! OH has Indian blood in his family (nan half indian) and millie has a gorgeous skin tone. OH was also blond tgill about 4 yrs old and I imagine, if we have a boy, he'll have big dark eyes and blond whispy hair!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

JBell -- I cannot dream of what it is like to have your skin tone. I wear 30 spf in my daily moisturizer, then if I am going in the sun, I wear 30 all over, 50+ on my face, chest and shoulders. :cloud9: <--that's me, sunburnt.
And...I will wear a hat AND sunglasses.:coolio:
Actually, now that I type it out...it is much worse than I thought. Also, I'm trying not to get wrinkles :haha:

Your kids both sound like they will be little blondies! My DH was white blond until he was like 6 or something...I was dark haired from the get-go.

Glad to hear you've got a hottie hubby! Mine is perfect for my tastes: big, athletic and strong!!! :thumbup: Go us!

Today at work we had a long break between cases and I was talking to one of the techs who has an 8 month old baby. He just gushed uncontrollably about how much he loved his daughter how happy he and his wife were. It was awesome to see him literally glow! :flower: 

It made me excited, and thankfully, not super sad or broody. I was just thinking, "I know I'm going to feel like that and so is DH." Of course he asked if I was going to have kids and I've been asked that by a LOT of people at work (I'm sure you guys can relate, as soon as you're married, the baby-question starts). Anyway, I said definately, but obviously want to be at the job longer, (and honestly, I feel like I owe my job more time, too).

The fun thing is, in the meantime, I was texting with hubby and we were planning a super spontaneous, last minute trip to the Rose Bowl (our Oregon Ducks are playing the Wisconsin Beavers!) It's going to cost us way too much between the tickets and the flights, but we are staying with his cousin who is also going to the game...and his place right on the beach in Santa Monica. It felt good to be spontanous and do something "crib list"-y! I'll be KNACKERERD the next day at work, though! :coffee:

YAY for distractions :happydance:


----------



## jbell157

I totally agree with the hat and sun glasses. I have to have both at the beach or I can not survive! Those, some spray on SPF 30, SPF Chapstick, and margaritas in a bottle and I'm set!

Wow, your spontaneous trip sounds like so much fun! I'm a huge Ohio state fan and almost went to the gator bowl. We are playing against Florida, but decided against it and chose to put the money towards a home game next year at the shoe! I'm very excited. I will, hopefully, be expecting then but not to far along to not enjoy the game. 

Tonight hubby and I stayed in and just played cards all night. No TV or anything on. It's nice to know that we don't need all the distractions like tv and stuff to enjoy each others company. It was really fun. It did get a tad intense as we are both very, very competitive.

It is officially Christmas Eve on the East coast! One more day!


----------



## baby D

no hat and glasses for me.....bit of cream on the shoulders and i'm good!
So are we all ready for Santa's visit tonight??

Merry Christmas all x


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Merry Christmas eve!!!
I've had a lovely day! After too much pizza and chocolates last night :blush:, we got up this morning and hit the gym for a great cardio session! Then came home, tossed the rest of the candies, packed up and drove to Seattle! First up was birthday dinner with my mom, then tomorrow is Christmas morning with dad and dinner again with mom!

Last year my mom was not doing so well (mental health stuff) and this year I am just so thankful that she is in a good place. That is enough of a Christmas present for me!

This is my 7th Christmas with DH :flower: I can't wait to grow our little family so we can share our happy home!

Wishing you all a healthy, happy holiday filled with loved ones and great memories.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Wow I was a little happy on champagne when posting last night. Lots of !!!!!'s


----------



## baby D

Merry Christmas my lovely ladies. Have had a lovely day -- been spoilt by my OH. Have 
a fab new laptop. Lucky me! Such a family day. Spent time with heavily pregnant sister inlaw and now feel broodier then ever. Need it to be me soooo bad.

So what did Santa leave for you guys?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I got lots of lovely little pressies from DH, all very thoughtful!! Some great ones from family too (Coach clutch from my sis!!)

This morning before everyone was up, DH and I did the deed, and of course he asks, "you want to have a baby? I want to have a baby with you!". I thought he meant right then!! I asked "when?" and he says "in May.". Brat.

Very broody today! DH got a gift from my dad that was large and a funny shape...my sis guessed it was a carseat!! Nope...a golf clubs push cart!

My poor sis will be devastated when we announce - she's 32 and single. She's a gorgeous successful woman, just awful luck with men (and too picky).

Hoping to have a big belly next year!!!


----------



## jbell157

Merry Christmas everyone! Had a good day too. Woke up at MIL's house, drove home and went to my family's. Got lots of great presents from them and OH. No kitten for Christmas though, but still working on it. It is starting to make me mad that DH thinks he can say, no I don't really want a cat and that's that, like I have no say...hmm, kinda irritating.

At lunch yesterday my husband's step-brother's new wife is 7 months pregnant and due in March! I was just thinking in my head, hey this will be me next year. Then I got BOMBARDED with are you pregnant, no? then when? I swear I got asked that 10 times then they started asking it as a joke to give me a hard time. Yuck, it was not fun. So I drank a lot of wine to prove otherwise.

Well anyways, Merry Christmas everyone and I hope you had a happy and safe holiday!:xmas2:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hmmm...your kitty situation is the same as our former baby situation! Stop asking, start negotiating!!!!

I had ANOTHER baby dream last night (seriously, brain?). This time it was not our baby, but we had to take in someone else's 8 month old!!! The mom was having alcohol issues and we were the only other people who had the means to home the baby. So I had to rush out and buy formula and a blanket and sippy cups (never too early to practice!)

I felt awful about the situation but the maternal instincts kicked in like crazy!

Sooooooo ready.


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

Merry Belated Christmas....

My name is Gabi and I am 19...I will be 20 in February.
My fiance is 18 and waiting to ship out for the military....
We will be getting married May 19th 2012 and we plan on getting me pregnant in May, so that the baby can be born in February and my DH(which he will be by then) will be home from basic and tech school
We have carefully planned this out and we are very excited and impatient to start...

The only thing that sucks is that I will be fertile the second week of May and we are getting married 2 weeks later...I was hoping that I would be fertile around the time of our wedding night and so forth but its okay....

I'm very excited and glad to be waiting with all of you!​


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hey we are trying for #2 in April/May can I join you? xx


----------



## jbell157

Welcome baby and sailor! Welcome to our pg madness countdown!


----------



## baby D

Welcome ladies x You'll find all the girls on here super friendly and it's a great way to pass the time whilst TTC xx


----------



## Magellan

Hi ladies!

I want to join the bandwagon! My DH and I want to start TTC in May (well, its technically the last few days in may). I can hardly wait! Im anxious, and excited. 
Ive already repainted the spare bedroom to a more gender neutral color and put up a few decorations (not really baby stuff)- but more quasi child like. Sounds silly but Im anxious as ever right now! 

The only reason we are waiting is so we have a child in the Spring. Does anyone else do things like this too? Figure out the due date and wait to skip the holidays? Am I too OCD with this theory? 

We have decided to wait because I have a potential job offer in January and depending on the result of that- Id want to wait to start so I can give my job plenty of time and energy (also insurance & leave purposes). If I dont get it, we might start in Feb. If we dont get a BFP in Feb- well wait it out till May. (Again, am I too OCD here?). 

Great to see so many other like minded people thinking what Im thinking!! Now I can complain to all of you and not bombard and overwhelm my husband!! Horrrray!!

And Congrats and best wishes to all of you that are going to start trying!!


----------



## baby D

Magellan said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I want to join the bandwagon! My DH and I want to start TTC in May (well, its technically the last few days in may). I can hardly wait! Im anxious, and excited.
> Ive already repainted the spare bedroom to a more gender neutral color and put up a few decorations (not really baby stuff)- but more quasi child like. Sounds silly but Im anxious as ever right now!
> 
> The only reason we are waiting is so we have a child in the Spring. Does anyone else do things like this too? Figure out the due date and wait to skip the holidays? Am I too OCD with this theory?
> 
> We have decided to wait because I have a potential job offer in January and depending on the result of that- Id want to wait to start so I can give my job plenty of time and energy (also insurance & leave purposes). If I dont get it, we might start in Feb. If we dont get a BFP in Feb- well wait it out till May. (Again, am I too OCD here?).
> 
> Great to see so many other like minded people thinking what Im thinking!! Now I can complain to all of you and not bombard and overwhelm my husband!! Horrrray!!
> 
> And Congrats and best wishes to all of you that are going to start trying!!

Not OCD atall x We are waiting as we want to buy a bigger house and althought technically it wouldn't matter really as we'd have 9 months to complete move, it would worry me incase things fell through and we were stuck in this housae with another baby --- so i'd rather be moved/settled BEFORE we TTC to take that anxirty away. You know? 

Congratulations on WTT tho -- all very exciting --- though actually I am also worried about it all too. As in, am I really ready for another buba? Am I sure this is what I want (even though I know it is) Will we cope financially? And the list goes on......anyone else share these concerns?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hello ladies, and welcome to those of you who are new!!
I actually don't think you can technically be WTT without being OCD!! It's part of the process!
We are waiting until May because I just started my dream job in September, and want to have as much time as possible to prove myself before getting preggo. We also have a big vacation coming up in mid April, and selfishly, I would like to be able to drink!!!
I have actually made it two or three nights now without having a baby dream, that soooo helps to ease the broodyness! Plus, I had a really hectic day at work yesterday which reminded me why I want to be more settled into my job. 
WTT is such a roller coaster!
I am having a hard time getting motivated to work out lately, which sucks because I want to be in tip top shape for TTC! Luckily I've been doing better with my diet, and it is helping that my husband is getting really into it as well. He has gotten really excited about the Paleo diet, so we are avoiding carbs and eating lots and lots of produce!! Has anyone else followed this plan?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Whoops, I should've said avoiding grains, not carbs. I would literally die on a carb free diet!


----------



## baby D

I haven't heard of it but a work friend lost 3 stone over a course of a year or so following that plan! Glad the baby dreams are not haunting you at the moment! I feel so tired today ---- after the hubble bubble of Christams. Am just taking a quick break from the deep clean!

How is everyone else today?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I am having a bit of an off day. I think it is the gloomy weather.
It must be about time for me to sit in front of my false sunlight lamp.
I am back to feeling quite broody today. It makes me feel so confused! I have always known I wanted babies, but all of a sudden just waiting for more months seems absolutely impossible.
I know I tend to get the winter blues, so That doesn't help with thinking logically!!!!
A few days ago I was feeling really, really broody... husband and I had a talk and he actually conceded that technically we could start trying right now, it just was not ideal. We want to wait until after our vacation in April, and having even more time at my job is only for the better.
Initially, I totally agreed with him. Logically, it makes all the sense in the world to wait. I just wish I knew what was behind this crazy comment internal drive to TTC. If I could explain it by hormones or moon cycles or something, it would be so much easier to ignore!


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> I am having a bit of an off day. I think it is the gloomy weather.
> It must be about time for me to sit in front of my false sunlight lamp.
> I am back to feeling quite broody today. It makes me feel so confused! I have always known I wanted babies, but all of a sudden just waiting for more months seems absolutely impossible.
> I know I tend to get the winter blues, so That doesn't help with thinking logically!!!!
> A few days ago I was feeling really, really broody... husband and I had a talk and he actually conceded that technically we could start trying right now, it just was not ideal. We want to wait until after our vacation in April, and having even more time at my job is only for the better.
> Initially, I totally agreed with him. Logically, it makes all the sense in the world to wait. I just wish I knew what was behind this crazy comment internal drive to TTC. If I could explain it by hormones or moon cycles or something, it would be so much easier to ignore!

Sounds like its getting really tough! I bet it's just your hormones :winkwink:
Just say, this to shall pass, and keep remembering that it's only 4 months away! Its not to bad. 

Me on the other hand, I'm having reverse baby fever! I'm actually starting to wonder if I want to start in 4 months or if I want to wait longer. I don't know what's going on in my head right now. :(


----------



## fairyhut

Hi ladies.

Thought I'd jump on this thread. Hubby and I are starting to try from March 2012. Fingers crossed that it happens within 3 months, if not we will have to wait a year. We own a bar in Cyprus, so the work is very seasonal, plus summers are TOO hot. So fingers crossed Hubby has magical sperm for them 3 months...........starting his and hers pregnacare when we return from our holiday 2 week of January xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby D

Awww Jen - hugs to you! I have days like this. It is just a womenly drive that we have little control over. Your time willou want, then maybe just go for it? If you feel that TTC now is what you really want then would being pregnant in April - during vacation - such a bad thing? I know you won't be able to drink but you will be so over the moon anyway I don't think you will mind. And you get to be the centre of everyones attention - everyone loves a pregnant lady! And with you job, will 4 months make a HUGE difference?

Jbell, I have days like this too --- I feel that it is just as the time of TTC is getting nearer so we start to question our decisions - it is a huge step to take so only natural/responsible that we would question our choices xx

Fairyhut, welcome! Nice to 'meet' you x March --- that is so soon!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Aw you girls are so sweet to tolerate my whining!!
I wouldn't care so much about bein preggo on vacation, but feel awkward about getting knocked up before my 6 month mark at the new gig (March).
I really do just think it is the Winter blues acting up...Perhaps our quick trip to California this weekend will help!


----------



## baby D

Gen, I think your trip will be just what you need! 

My OH is in the dog house today --- he went out saying he wouldn't be long and came back HOURS later! Turns out he popped to his parents and ended up staying for lunch. Now I don't mind this (obviously) but really? A quick call/text to let me know where he is? Too much to expect? MEN! He just doesn't seem to have the same level of consideration as I do! Sorry I am whinging, I know, but sometimes! Grrrrr!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Gooooood morning!
It's bright and early here and DH and I are up and ready to go snowboarding! There was finally some good snow this week so it should be powdery (so nice for my many falls!)
Only one more day until 2012!! Our year ladies! This time next year we'll have our giant bumps :)
DH and leave bright and early tomorrow for Cali and I'm dying to soak up the sunshine. I've officially recOgnized my seasonal depression setting in and I'm determined to overcome. This may mean tanning beds occasionally (the horror for my skin!!) but I'm okay with that...anything to keep me a bit sane.
Have also realized the extra broodyness is a result of feeling down and I'm determined not to make any rash decisions while not in a proper mental state. I still have 5lbs to lose, want to make it to my 6 month review at work, and need better overall fitness.
Fx'd I can keep the sanity!
JBell - how is the anti-fever going? Perhaps you need to figure out your "crib list!". You'll be a fabulous mom...let's just make sure we have a ton of fun this winter!!
Baby - When DH does crap like that I get sooo irritated! Is he still in the doghouse?
Anyway, I'm off to try and :sex: with the hubby...I've been too tired the last few days and now I'm fiending! :blush:
Xoxo


----------



## baby D

Ha! Hope you and DH had lots of fun --- on the snow and erm off... :haha:

Yes OH is out of the dog house. Just! He has been all fabulous again today -- he normally is but sometimes he'll do something just sooo frustrating :shrug:

Just had my hair done for New Years ans i feel my fringe looks kinda wonky although OH says it looks no different anyway then before I went in -- erm thanks!


----------



## jbell157

Hey guys! Let the count down to the new year begin! We have big plans for tonight and after partying hard all week and then again tonight I think my anti-baby fever might just be dissipating. I do need to get a crib-list going though so I have no excuses. And what you guys were saying is right, it's such a huge life-changing decision that it wouldn't be normal not to question it. Thanks for the words of wisdom. Much needed!

I'm so excited for your Cali trip Gen. Your going to have so much fun!

D, I'm glad your husband has regressed to his usual wonderful self. And I bet your haircut looks great. Sometimes I jus have to wash my hair and re-style it myself to get a good feel for it.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hahahaha! My husband can only tell if I cut my hair if it's a massive change, and he refuses to give any opinion ever! He just says it always looks beautiful! Such a charmer.
:sex: was great btw!


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

Got my plan for the new year all set..

1. Taking prenatal vitamins every other day
2. Cutting out soda
3. Exercising everyday
4. Cutting out fast food

And that's about it...So excited...So energized...So ready...

What are you guys doing to prepare?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

LOL - reason #32459 I'm ready for kids...got down to Cali, met up with dh's cousin to get drinks, had 3 vodka sodas and one beer, and when we went back home to get ready for dinner I PASSED OUT!!!!! It was 6pm!!!! Lol! Now it's 1am and I'm wide awake...I cannot party anymore. Such a silly girl, I am.
Tomorrow is the big game! Then crazy flight home and work bright and early Tuesday...I'm def too old for this ;) but yay for another crib list check-off. Plus I had some AMAZING salmon sashimi yesterday!!!!
How are you ladies?


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> LOL - reason #32459 I'm ready for kids...got down to Cali, met up with dh's cousin to get drinks, had 3 vodka sodas and one beer, and when we went back home to get ready for dinner I PASSED OUT!!!!! It was 6pm!!!! Lol! Now it's 1am and I'm wide awake...I cannot party anymore. Such a silly girl, I am.
> Tomorrow is the big game! Then crazy flight home and work bright and early Tuesday...I'm def too old for this ;) but yay for another crib list check-off. Plus I had some AMAZING salmon sashimi yesterday!!!!
> How are you ladies?

Hehehe! That's so funny. At 25 I can still party it has just gotten old. On New Years I had shots, 3 appletinis, 3 touch my peaches martinis and champagne and I was good until the bars shut down. Then I even had the concious of mind to drink water on the walk back to the hotel! When I woke up I wasn't that hung over either! Yay! We had a lot of fun but I'm not ready to do that again for awhile. 

Well we are about to start watching some football! Have a ton of fun at the Rose Bowl! What a great experience!


----------



## jbell157

BabyMaybePlz said:


> Got my plan for the new year all set..
> 
> 1. Taking prenatal vitamins every other day
> 2. Cutting out soda
> 3. Exercising everyday
> 4. Cutting out fast food
> 
> And that's about it...So excited...So energized...So ready...
> 
> What are you guys doing to prepare?

Sounds like a good plan. We are finishing remodeling our house, I'm trying to get back running every day, and we are trying to get a few more vacations out of the way. 

Things I've started doing is taking prenatals, stopped BC, and I'm charting. Charting is really cool and I like it because I'm learning a lot but it's not over the top crazy TTC stuff. I already don't eat fast food or drink soda so that's a check!

Literally, we have four months until May! It's going to be here so soon!


----------



## baby D

Glad you girls had a fab new year. We had a pretty quirt one -- few drinks with the family then on for a chinese feast ---- I was designated driver! Getting into practise for next year :haha: So no hang over for me --- just a grouchy OH who really struggled with the noise the kids made the ne:haha:xt day :haha: Serves him right!


----------



## mrspeanut

Hi Ladies :hi:

Can I join your thread please?! I know you have been posting a while but I have just signed back up to BNB tonight and you all sound lovely and in the same boat as me!

I got married last year. I am 30 and OH is 32. We have a 1 yr old baby boy. I looked at BNB every night of my pregnancy with him but I was a bit shy on the forums, I think because I felt I'd left it to late to start posting.

My son is the spitting image of my husband and they adore each other. My tummy is wobbly and full of faded stretch marks! I had an emergency c-section last time after trying for a home water birth. I would love to have a VBAC this time as I nearly made it. 

I haven't started any prenatal vitamins or even come off BC yet. Although OH has said I should have the coil taken out asap (it seems to have lowered my sex drive which is his major concern!!)

I am a teacher of 10-11 yr olds. TTC from May would fit in perfectly with our term dates so I could have the best maternity leave. 

I am SO impatient though...!!! Lol. 

Emma x


----------



## baby D

Hey mrspeanut! I am a teacher too! I teach Year 3 at the mo so 8 and 8 year olds! Not impressed that the xmas hols are over! Be like we have not had a break at all by the end of tomorrow! Good job I love my job!


----------



## curlylocks

Hi,
Can I also join your thread please?
I haven't posted on here for a while :blush: since I was pregnant with my DS (who was born in June 2009!)
We have a holiday booked in May and have decided to try from then on. 
We are so excited, I had to come one here again as it was such a great comfort to be on here when pregnant!!
Look forward to speaking with you all!
:happydance:


----------



## mrspeanut

baby D said:


> Hey mrspeanut! I am a teacher too! I teach Year 3 at the mo so 8 and 8 year olds! Not impressed that the xmas hols are over! Be like we have not had a break at all by the end of tomorrow! Good job I love my job!

I know what you mean, by first break the holiday always seem a distant memory! I'm really lucky that my school doesn't go back until next week but the down side is that my family and friends go back to work tomorrow so I won't have anyone to play out with!

Nice to hear a teacher say they love their job :thumbup: I do too. Good luck for your first day back.

Emma x


----------



## mrspeanut

curlylocks said:


> Hi,
> Can I also join your thread please?
> I haven't posted on here for a while :blush: since I was pregnant with my DS (who was born in June 2009!)
> We have a holiday booked in May and have decided to try from then on.
> We are so excited, I had to come one here again as it was such a great comfort to be on here when pregnant!!
> Look forward to speaking with you all!
> :happydance:

Hi curlylocks

It sounds like we have some things in common! What are you going to do to fill the time between now and May?

Emma x


----------



## baby D

mrspeanut said:


> baby D said:
> 
> 
> Hey mrspeanut! I am a teacher too! I teach Year 3 at the mo so 8 and 8 year olds! Not impressed that the xmas hols are over! Be like we have not had a break at all by the end of tomorrow! Good job I love my job!
> 
> I know what you mean, by first break the holiday always seem a distant memory! I'm really lucky that my school doesn't go back until next week but the down side is that my family and friends go back to work tomorrow so I won't have anyone to play out with!
> 
> Nice to hear a teacher say they love their job :thumbup: I do too. Good luck for your first day back.
> 
> Emma x[/QU
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> Have a nice easy day planned to break back in gently :haha: Lots of christmas talk to start as with my class, teaching will go nowhere until they have been given time to get that excitement out! They are lovely -- lively but lovely!
> 
> It's funny -- May seems so far away and yet so close at the same time :shrug: Just praying we have moved into a new home by then as this is the reason we are WTT rather then trying now!
> 
> Curlylocks :thumbup:
> Where are you off to on holiday? Am very envious! Not had a holiday in such a long time! :nope:Click to expand...


----------



## curlylocks

Hi Mrs Peanut,
I'll be losing the weight that all of the mince pies has piled on over the last few weeks!!
How about you?
X


----------



## mrspeanut

curlylocks said:


> Hi Mrs Peanut,
> I'll be losing the weight that all of the mince pies has piled on over the last few weeks!!
> How about you?
> X

Losing a bit of weight too and quitting smoking properly :blush:

I didn't touch a cig the whole time I was pregnant or breast feeding, but I gave in after that. Stupid, I know. I only had one a night after LO went to bed but I made it NY resolution not to do it again and so far so good. I would like to tell you in a month I still haven't touched them, so that's my first goal. 

I have some big things coming up at work-it's threshold year so I need to do my portfolio this term.

I want to get our house up to scratch decorating wise. Maybe even get OH to consider letting our little boy move into the bigger spare room...!

Basically being a prepared as I can be for TTC but trying to stay sane about it too!

Emma x


----------



## jbell157

Welcome peanut and curly! It will be nice to have some new people as some of our original ladies have disappeared! I think it would be so cool if we could all transition over to TTC together! It would be great if we had each other all the way through this journey!

I'm a teacher as well and start back tomorrow! Not too psyched as I will sorely miss being lazy, but I'm sure I'll be glad to be back in my teaching groove soon. Plus I miss my kiddos! I teach 7th grade math (12-13 years). They are great and I really enjoy them. 

We are waiting until May for the same reason as you Peanut, to coincide with the summer break. I would really love a 5 month maternity leave with my LO. We are trying to finish remodeling our house and plan a few more vacations and then we will be ready to go!

Let the count down to spring break begin! Once that gets here there will only be 1 1/2 months until schools out and we start TTC!

P.S. your son is so adorable Mrspeanut!


----------



## jbell157

So I've been looking at OPK's because I'm bored and broody and the decent brands are quite expensive, $30 for 20 tests on amazon. I've been charting but I really would like to do everything possible to increase my chances of getting pregnant on our first try. Has anyone else considered using them, or for ladies who have had baby #1+, did you try them, and if so, did you think they were effective?


----------



## mrspeanut

Hi Jess

I may be biased but I do think my boy is a little cutie too! :) Thanks x

It would be great to be able to move over to TTC together, even better to go on from there. Fingers crossed.

When do you have your summer break? We have 9 weeks from July to September. If we could get pregnant at the ideal time I would have February until September which would be amazing. Although I would probably do what I did last time and go back to work before the end of term to make sure I got full pay over the summer holidays. 

I used OPK's with my first, but didn't use them right! I used a supermarket brand in a box of 5. I think I used them too early in the month then ran out before getting a positive so didn't know when I was ovulating. A couple of weeks later I bought some more in preparation for the next month to do it properly but when AF didn't arrive I used one and got a positive reading so rushed out to buy a proper pregnancy test (they can show pregnancy apparently). I would like to give charting a go and perhaps will use the OPKs again, like you I want to do as much as I can to get pregnant asap after starting to try. How do you do charting?

Emma x


----------



## baby D

mrspeanut -- I think the big charters thread details how to chart in detail! I will be charting next cycle and booking an appointment with GP to have a general health check and get some folic acid/prenatal vitamins!


----------



## mrspeanut

Had a quick look at the thread Baby D and now confused as to whether to do it - I think my husband will see it as putting pressure on him already, and it doesn't seem right to hide that I'm charting. I remember now that he got upset last time when he felt by using OPKs I was engineering things and not just letting nature take its course-lets just say it affected his enthusiasm about the whole thing! 

I think I will mull it over for a while...

Anyones OH/DH had any opinions on it? Have you told them?

Emma x


----------



## jbell157

mrspeanut said:


> Had a quick look at the thread Baby D and now confused as to whether to do it - I think my husband will see it as putting pressure on him already, and it doesn't seem right to hide that I'm charting. I remember now that he got upset last time when he felt by using OPKs I was engineering things and not just letting nature take its course-lets just say it affected his enthusiasm about the whole thing!
> 
> I think I will mull it over for a while...
> 
> Anyones OH/DH had any opinions on it? Have you told them?
> 
> Emma x

I told my DH about it because he was wondering what a thermometer was doing on the bedside table. I told him that because it had been 7 years since I'd been off BC that I had no idea what my cycles were like and that I wanted to know stuff like when my af might come and to make sure my body was acting ok. Which, by the way, is true!

He seems fine with it. I also told him that when we decide to try it will help us be more effective. But I didn't say it was so I could get pg easily, as that may not be the case. However, every man is different so yours may take it a lot differently than mine.

As for summer break, mine starts in the middle of May and runs all the way up until the first week of August. The last week of July is pre-planning. I didn't know you won't get full pay if you don't finish out the year. Hmm, that's interesting and I'll definitely have to look more into it.

As for opk's I would like to not have to use them, but I'm anxious to get underway.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Welcome all and hello!!
I bough a bunch of cheap opks last fall when feeling super broody (and a bit too hopeful!). I got them off a website called early-pregnancy-tests.com. Obv haven't used them yet but thinking I'm going to start charting this month as I just took out my last Nuva Ring!!! DH is aware I don't have any more...but hasn't fully verbalized that he is ok with it...he has 5 days to decide!!!!! I'd be using them to chart and naturally prevent....so exciting!!!

I'm back at work after our "crib list" Rose Bowl trip...it was amazing! Sunshine, great seats and feeling "youthful"...until I got up for work this morning at 545 when we didn't get home until 315am!!!!!!

Really need to kick my workouts in gear...I dream of post-preggo abs!! Also this trip included my final social ciggie...hoping DH will feel the peer pressure and quit by Feb(he knows he has to quit prior to ttc, but he will have a harder time).

Tonight my goal is to clean the house, eat healthy and be in bed by 9!!

JBell- is the anti baby fever easing up?

So nice to have our group to journey with together!!!

Xoxo


----------



## cls78

I didn't see this thread! Here is a copy of the new thread I started! 

I am 32 and hubby is 35. We have been married 13 years and have just started the baby talk this past summer. Hubby has been seeming more ready then me and I finally gave him the go ahead on New Years Eve to try between May-August. (not really wanting to be big prego during the summer lol). Any advice for a couple who has no idea about ttc? I am starting to track my periods that are regular and plan on making a trip to the gyn before doing anything. We previously have always been that couple that was unsure if we wanted a baby! Scared and excited all at the same time.


----------



## mrspeanut

cls78 said:


> I didn't see this thread! Here is a copy of the new thread I started!
> 
> I am 32 and hubby is 35. We have been married 13 years and have just started the baby talk this past summer. Hubby has been seeming more ready then me and I finally gave him the go ahead on New Years Eve to try between May-August. (not really wanting to be big prego during the summer lol). Any advice for a couple who has no idea about ttc? I am starting to track my periods that are regular and plan on making a trip to the gyn before doing anything. We previously have always been that couple that was unsure if we wanted a baby! Scared and excited all at the same time.

Hi  nice to meet you. Only advice I have is try to enjoy and remember the journey. I plan on enjoying my next pregnancy (fingers crossed) more than the first where I was constantly worried. I also want to keep a few more momentos like photographs to remember the stages. It is a beautiful thing.

Thank you for the welcome GenYsuperlady. Good luck on quitting smoking too. DH and I are on day 4 of giving up and it's been ok. I guess the real test will be when we have mates round but we are more determined to pack it in for good now. 

Jbell157, as I was so new to my job when I took mat leave I was on only statutory maternity pay. By going back to work before the hols my pay went back to full time wage. If I hadn't gone back the summer holidays would have possibly been classed as maternity leave and I didn't want any chance of that happening! It worked out great in the end. 

Hope everyone has had a good day,
Emma x


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> Really need to kick my workouts in gear...I dream of post-preggo abs!! Also this trip included my final social ciggie...hoping DH will feel the peer pressure and quit by Feb(he knows he has to quit prior to ttc, but he will have a harder time).
> 
> Tonight my goal is to clean the house, eat healthy and be in bed by 9!!
> 
> JBell- is the anti baby fever easing up?
> 
> So nice to have our group to journey with together!!!
> 
> Xoxo

Glad you had so much fun. It was a very good game. 

I definitely need to start working out. I'm so lazy. There I admitted it. :haha:
The anti-baby fever is gone. I'm so excited, just kind of worried about how I'm going to handle my masters and if I'm going to be able to cram in another St. John's vacation in before I get pg. I LOVE to snorkel and apparently that's a huge no-no when pregnant so I need to get down there before the end of May...Oh my!

Hope everyone had a great day. Going to bed, early meeting in the AM. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I can't imagine not being able to snorkel while pg...I would think scuba is off limits, but snorkel seems so safe as long as you stay at the surface? Or is it an infection risk from the ocean water and fish poop? Hmmm...

I'd like to schedule a trip for DH and I for Feb or March -- nothing big, but definately somewhere warm!!! Trouble is, that isn't faring well for us saving money! Now that I know we are TTC soon its like I want to spend ALL the money we can on ourselves LMAO! :shrug: Usually I'm quite conservative with money so it's very strange!

I spoke with DH briefly on the way home from work today and brought up, AGAIN, to be CRYSTAL CLEAR, that I did not have any more Nuva Ring and wasn't going to be getting anymore (unless he seriously objected, of course, but I didn't bring that up). Anyway, he just said "fine, I guess I can't have sex with you." (Sarcasm, obviously...the guy is hooked on :sex: like heroin).

He didn't really want to talk about it though and kind of got off the phone quickly at that point -- he probably feels as though he didn't have a say in this decision, which isn't the way I want him to feel at all. That being said, I'm definately not trying to trick him into NTNP, I'll be carefully charting and monitoring to make sure we "pull and pray" or avoid :sex: when fertile. I've waited this long to make sure he is 100% on board...I'm not going to try and get sneaky now!

This is sooooo weird---I haven't been off birth control for even a SINGLE month in, I don't know, 10 years? I remember my periods being a bit heavy and kind of a drag (5-6 days) back in high school, but also quite regular. We'll see how this little experiment goes! Time to find that thermometer I ordered AGES ago! :haha: :witch: is due Thursday or so!


----------



## puppymom

GenYsuperlady said:


> I can't imagine not being able to snorkel while pg...I would think scuba is off limits, but snorkel seems so safe as long as you stay at the surface? Or is it an infection risk from the ocean water and fish poop? Hmmm...
> 
> I'd like to schedule a trip for DH and I for Feb or March -- nothing big, but definately somewhere warm!!! Trouble is, that isn't faring well for us saving money! Now that I know we are TTC soon its like I want to spend ALL the money we can on ourselves LMAO! :shrug: Usually I'm quite conservative with money so it's very strange!
> 
> I spoke with DH briefly on the way home from work today and brought up, AGAIN, to be CRYSTAL CLEAR, that I did not have any more Nuva Ring and wasn't going to be getting anymore (unless he seriously objected, of course, but I didn't bring that up). Anyway, he just said "fine, I guess I can't have sex with you." (Sarcasm, obviously...the guy is hooked on :sex: like heroin).
> 
> He didn't really want to talk about it though and kind of got off the phone quickly at that point -- he probably feels as though he didn't have a say in this decision, which isn't the way I want him to feel at all. That being said, I'm definately not trying to trick him into NTNP, I'll be carefully charting and monitoring to make sure we "pull and pray" or avoid :sex: when fertile. I've waited this long to make sure he is 100% on board...I'm not going to try and get sneaky now!
> 
> This is sooooo weird---I haven't been off birth control for even a SINGLE month in, I don't know, 10 years? I remember my periods being a bit heavy and kind of a drag (5-6 days) back in high school, but also quite regular. We'll see how this little experiment goes! Time to find that thermometer I ordered AGES ago! :haha: :witch: is due Thursday or so!

Yay for being off BC! I am in my second cycle off, and although my first cycle was fairly long, AF was much lighter than expected. Fingers crossed it stays that way! It truly is a great feeling - but now I just want to TTC!


----------



## mrspeanut

Good evening ladies. Had a busy day today getting DS's hair cut and cooking freezer food (I like to have some stuff in stock for during term time when we get home late). I also had my IUD removed and have started taking folic acid. It seems a bit more real now that we are actually going to try soon!

Hadn't really thought about taking a holiday before starting TTC but reading your posts has inspired me. We have some time off together at half term in February so think I will look for a cheap deal somewhere...maybe even without DS for a couple of days.......

*off to surf the net for holidays!*


----------



## baby D

Wow! Am so so tired! Two full days at work and I am shattered! My class was so excitable too --- yawn!

When was the Christmas break.......?

On the pluss side, one born every minuite is on tonight and I LOVE that show!


----------



## Magellan

Hey Gen I think we're like twins or something--- We're planning a trip in April as well, and I've thought of the same things (drinking as well as scuba diving)- both i'd love to do if i'm not preggo! Also, Getting a potential job later this month- So, in order to have the proper time there and be able to maxamize maternity leave (and not loose my job), I want to wait for that as well. 

How exciting!!!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Magellan-
Welcome to the thread!! What new job are you looking to get? Where will your trip be to?

Now that the group is growing I thought it would be cute to each list 3 interesting, non-baby facts about ourselves so we can know each other better!
Here's mine:
1) I looove to garden! We built five raised beds last year and I so enjoyed growing our own organic veggies and berries! Delish to eat a meal made with your own tomatoes and cilantro!
2) I was born in Ireland, but moved to Canada and then the States when pretty young. I'm very "Americanized" but my accent comes back when we go back to visit family.
3) My DH and I met at a party when we were 22, and fell in love at first sight. We actually discussed getting married that night (drunk as skunks, but still)!


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> Magellan-
> Welcome to the thread!! What new job are you looking to get? Where will your trip be to?
> 
> Now that the group is growing I thought it would be cute to each list 3 interesting, non-baby facts about ourselves so we can know each other better!
> Here's mine:
> 1) I looove to garden! We built five raised beds last year and I so enjoyed growing our own organic veggies and berries! Delish to eat a meal made with your own tomatoes and cilantro!
> 2) I was born in Ireland, but moved to Canada and then the States when pretty young. I'm very "Americanized" but my accent comes back when we go back to visit family.
> 3) My DH and I met at a party when we were 22, and fell in love at first sight. We actually discussed getting married that night (drunk as skunks, but still)!

Good idea

1) I love the beach!!! I grew up on the Outer Banks of North Carolina and I can't stand to be away from the beach during the summer. My favorite smell is Hawaiian Tropic sunscreen lol
2) I'm a huge math nerd. My favorite math is calculus and I could do problems all day long. I was upset that I got a 98 in Calculus 1 in college (wanted that 100)!
3) My DH and I actually met through his roommate who was playing cupid. We got totally trashed and hooked up that night. I had only been with one other person in my life (high school boyfriend of 4 years) and I was mortified that I had had a "one night stand." I woke up and resolved that it would be ok because I never had to see him again. Turns out he called me that day to hang out and we have been inseparable for 5 1/2 years. So much for a one night stand lol.:haha:


----------



## sailorsgirl

I love your idea, 

1. Ive always been about career, working between 20 and 38 hours a week since 16 whilst at college and uni. I graduated with a Masters degree in 2010, two months before my wedding. Everything changed the day my daughter was born Im now a sahm.
2. My dad was in the Army so we moved 5 times before I was 7 including 2 places in Germany. My oh is in the Navy and that combined with university, since leaving my parents home 5 years ago Ive moved another 8 times...fingers crossed we will stay settled for a while now :)
3. I met my oh at school, after I swapped high schools at 14. We were together for four months before breaking up and becoming great friends. Four years later, after a year of him asking me, we got back together. We were engaged a year later and married another three years later :)


----------



## mrspeanut

Ooo good idea!

1. I love cooking but i've only realised that in the past few of years after I joined a slimming group and lost 3 stone. 

2. My husband and I met on a night out when I drunkenly asked him, "Do I know you?" We moved in together less than a month later.

3. I have 2 pet cats - girls called jet and minnie. They are both rescued.

Emma x


----------



## baby D

oooh my turn:

1 - I am a complete book worm - love true stories and horror/mystery ---- though must confess to being a bit of a twighlight fan.

2 - I often forget to feed my son's fish --- poor things would starve wothout son and OH!

3 - Met OH when I was just 18 when working in a bar -- he used to drink there. Didn't realsie at the time that we both fancied each other only the other never knew! Then I moved on to work else where and didn't see him again fo a couple of years or so --- had son in this time. Then ran into each other out one evening and the rest as they say is history!


----------



## baby D

oh and my period hasn't arrived! We have been careful but nothings fool proof is it! Am sure i'm just late though ------ hopefully! I want the fun of actualy TTC besides - we not ready house wise!


----------



## mrspeanut

Ooo baby D, maybe not planned but a little bit exciting though! Keep us posted! I know what you mean about the fun of TTC. I am actually feeling a whole lot better about WTT now and at the moment a little less impatient. Chatting on here and reading other people's posts has helped. I have decided to make an effort to spend more quality time with DH and started the process of preparing myself again for TTC and that feels good!

A shopping spree and a haircut today (finally - it's been 6 months) has also helped lift my mood, lol!

Emma x


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hello girls!
I hope all you teachers are easing back into school nicely.
I've had a nutty week at work with two emergency cases to come in for, one of which was last night from 11-1, and I was back up at 5:45...I call it practicing for baby!!!
Today was supposed to be my first day temping, but I forgot to take temp until after I'd gotten up, peed and already gone downstairs. Will tape thermometer to Phone tonight and see how that works.
STILL haven't properly gotten back to the gym. I feel like a tub of cottage cheese.


----------



## puppymom

I'm not back to work until Monday, so having a fairly quiet week. 

Tempting took me a bit to get into as well, as I kept forgetting to do it as soon as I woke up! I wasn't great with it over the holidays either, as I was all over the place and never had my thermometer ready in the morning. Oh well! Back on track now.

I'm picking up a treadmill this weekend, and will begin my much needed exercise again! I think I have about 10 lbs to lose, and a lot of toning up! I also have to start eating healthier now that the holidays are over. It's hard to do though because we have our kitchen in renovation mode... okay enough excuses!


----------



## jbell157

School is going well. I coach basketball and we won tonight! Hurray! Plus tomorrow is Friday! Hurray for that too! Well, my short lived baby fever has gone :( I'm now seriously second guessing our TTC date and may be thinking of pushing it back a year. This is me not DH. 

I just don't know what I want...I feel like we still need to do some more traveling and I feel like our house remodel will be pushing it sort of close to our TTC date which I don't like either. When we remodel I have to go stay with my parents or I will end up at the ER again getting breathing treatments for severe bronchitis from all the sheet rock dust. Not exactly conducive to TTC.

I guess my only main reason I'm pushing TTC is the age factor...ease of conceiving and all that. Hmm, a lot to mull over I guess. Such a big decision.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Jess! It's awesome that you are able to be honest about your feelings with yourself. :thumbup: You really are still quite young (younger than me, dammit) and a year at this point won't make any difference in fertility. I can definitely understand the biological clock not matching the logical mind!

Honestly, the last few days I've had the same thoughs! Since I've decided to stop bc in order to chart, I've been having a lot of second guessing. :shrug: The job is always a consideration, especially on a week when I got called in TWICE for emergency cases. How will I have the energy? And what about me and DH's marriage? Things are SO good between us, and after a lot of hard work, we are both settled into successful careers we enjoy. Shouldn't we make this time last longer? :wacko: I'm so confused.

I decided on the drive home tonight to just to be flexible. If TTC time comes around and I'm feeling unsure, I'll just take it one cycle at a time until it feels exciting again. :xmas8:


----------



## baby D

Yay it is Friday!

Ladies I think the 'doubts' are completely natuarl --- it is a life/family changing decision! I feel, as the time draws nearer, we will all be feeling that way more often! Natural!
xx


----------



## mrspeanut

baby D said:


> Yay it is Friday!
> 
> Ladies I think the 'doubts' are completely natuarl --- it is a life/family changing decision! I feel, as the time draws nearer, we will all be feeling that way more often! Natural!
> xx

I agree with baby D - doubts are natural. I pushed for ages to get the go ahead to TTC no.1 and when he finally agreed I had a panic about it. Keep talking to your OH, keep doing as much as you can together and if it's not right to try then by May you'll know and take it month by month as already said. Have faith in your ability to know what to do when it comes to that time :) xx

Thought I might give taking my temperature a go but have forgotten the last 2 mornings! Tentatively talked to DH about it and he says he doesn't want me to do it as he just wants to be relaxed about the whole process. I appreciate his honesty on the matter and it's fine, seeing as I'm rubbish at remembering to do it anyway!! Had a nice day taking the boy to a soft play center then to see the fish at the local garden center (they have a huge display of tanks and its free!) 

Hope you've all had a good Friday and have a great weekend xx


----------



## jbell157

Thanks guys and I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling this way. I guess I'll just wait to see how I feel when it gets here.


----------



## baby D

Ladies ---i'm so upset! My period still hasn't arrived and though we want another baby we didn't want to try till MAY! Probably just late to be honest as do have wacked out cycles sometimes..............but what if I am? We wouldn't be ready!

Ad to make matters worse, OHs parents offer to help us buy a bigger place (the reason we are WTT) looks like it isn't gonna meterialise! I should never have trusted them! What an idiot I am!

We only have a two bed house right now which means the children share the second bedroom ---- all fine. Works out fine. But a third? In here? That's why we wanted to be moved BEFORE TTC ----- so worried!


----------



## baby D

and I am so so tired --- my little lady woke me up so many times last night then was up at the crack of dawn! I think she is getting a cold as she sounds all bunged up --- bless her! Yawn!


----------



## jbell157

I'm so sorry D. Have you taken a pregnancy test to be sure? I'm on cycle day 26 and I would never have known I just ovulated yesterday if I wasn't charting so maybe you just ovulated late. As for the house situation, everything happens for a reason so just stay calm and see how the situation plays out. Maybe, since you're tired and stressed about your af not showing up it seems worse than it is. Keep us updated and just remember everything will be ok! :hugs:


----------



## puppymom

jbell157 said:


> I'm so sorry D. Have you taken a pregnancy test to be sure? I'm on cycle day 26 and I would never have known I just ovulated yesterday if I wasn't charting so maybe you just ovulated late. As for the house situation, everything happens for a reason so just stay calm and see how the situation plays out. Maybe, since you're tired and stressed about your af not showing up it seems worse than it is. Keep us updated and just remember everything will be ok! :hugs:

I agree - charting is saving my sanity with these long cycles. At least I know when I have ovulated, and not that AF is late.


----------



## baby D

Maybe you are right! But the way my life pans out at times, it would be typical! Very wanted but at such a bad bad time! We said May for a reason, you know?

But thanks girls you have made me feel so much better! I may well have ovulated late! Will give it a couple more days then test if AF is still a no show!


----------



## mrspeanut

Hey baby D, hopefully its just late ovulating or tiredness and worry that made it late. Good luck to you, fingers crossed AF turns up very soon for you. 

Well after being cool about having done all my work at school and nothing to do in preparation, I've switched to panic mode and cursing myself for being so lazy this holiday and realised there is loads I could do, lol! Least it takes my mind off babies. Although putting on the sky+ed One Born Every Minute was a silly mistake, I cried before the intro had finished and didn't get a single bit of work done for an hour!

Emma x


----------



## baby D

What did you make of the Dad kicking off? I understood his frustratio - but still! Not well handlesd, I felt! But yes. Love that show! The baby girl was beautiful!


----------



## mrspeanut

Personally I think he had anger management issues. He seemed a nice guy on one hand because you could see he genuinely cared for his girlfriend and the baby, but he struggled to get a grip when the pressure was on and I would have found him quite intimidating to deal with. Maybe thats unfair to say but thats how he came across to me. Thought the army dad was a real sweetheart though. What a rollercoaster of emotions to have your daughter born and 24 hours later leave for a tour of duty. Think I will be hooked to watching this series!


----------



## baby D

Yes -- I agree with you! Looking forward to next show!7

Well ladies I am feeling much happier today --- still no AF BUT I know all we be just fine either way! Things happen at certain times for a reason right! All we be fine. Might test a little later................and if I am preggo then it just means putting the house move/buy on hold for a year till I return to work as will need ful salary for a mortgage. BUT, i'd be pregnant for 9 months and whether we had 1 3rd bedroom or not at the point the baby arrived would be neither here nor there as it would sleep in with us for 6 months anyhow! So yeah ----- '..i'll be ok even if a little squashed, right?


----------



## baby D

so at 2 to 3 days late I thought I would get a positive at any time during the day so just decided to test. I used a FRER and but a BFN Shocked me as I was so sure. Have the exact same cramps that I had with my other two --- similar to AF and yet somehow different ------ having said that, me wee was literally clear/white as in not pee colour at all so could it have just been too diluted? It is normally slighty yellow at least 

What do you think?


----------



## jbell157

At 2-3 days late it shouldn't really matter as those are very sensitive. If I were you I would wait 2-3 days and test again with first morning pee. If its negative then you are almost certainly not pregnant. Then if af still doesn't show a week from then test again. 

This is what my OB told me to do when I had a pg scare. Good luck and I'm glad you're feeling better today!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Great advice - I second it!!! Fx'd for you, Ms. D!!!
Well today, I finally took my temp appropriately, before getting out of. Ed - and what a diff!! I measured 96.4 where I had been 97+ all the other days. Had to discard the old temps but now happy to be gettin "real" data.
DH and I went snowboarding yesterday which was super fun (I barely fell!) and we spent the rest of the day recovering (nap, football-watching). I'm not sure if both of us were just cranky but we were super irritable with each other yesterday. DH is obviously jealous of my job and is insecure about the amount of time I spend with my boss. It drives me nutso bc I wouldn't need the job so badly of we weren't taking such a small salary from DHs new business. Plus I hated my last job and love this one. DH knew there would be long hours...ugh. How can you complain about something that puts a roof over your head??? Unfortunately he makes stupid comments in half-jest when he would truly serve himself better by keeping quiet. guess who is going to get asked to chip in on the mortgage now? Dummy.
Still baby-fever deficient...but anticipating may/June excitement!


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> Great advice - I second it!!! Fx'd for you, Ms. D!!!
> Well today, I finally took my temp appropriately, before getting out of. Ed - and what a diff!! I measured 96.4 where I had been 97+ all the other days. Had to discard the old temps but now happy to be gettin "real" data.
> DH and I went snowboarding yesterday which was super fun (I barely fell!) and we spent the rest of the day recovering (nap, football-watching). I'm not sure if both of us were just cranky but we were super irritable with each other yesterday. DH is obviously jealous of my job and is insecure about the amount of time I spend with my boss. It drives me nutso bc I wouldn't need the job so badly of we weren't taking such a small salary from DHs new business. Plus I hated my last job and love this one. DH knew there would be long hours...ugh. How can you complain about something that puts a roof over your head??? Unfortunately he makes stupid comments in half-jest when he would truly serve himself better by keeping quiet. guess who is going to get asked to chip in on the mortgage now? Dummy.
> Still baby-fever deficient...but anticipating may/June excitement!

Gosh, that sucks Gen. Definitely sounds like jealousy to me. He should just be grateful for your job and help out where he can. I hate when my husband makes those stupid snippy comments. They are very annoying and immature.

Now I have a question for you ladies. I want to take a couple of extra higher mathematics classes and then start my masters; however, I'm unsure of which order to do it in. I have two options. 

Option one is to take the upper level classes, take next summer off when the baby gets here, and then start my masters after baby is here. This option follows our original plan of TTC in May.

Option two is to take the upper level classes, start my masters, take a semester off in the middle of my masters to have a baby, and then finish up the last two semesters after the baby is born. This option will put us off our original TTC date a year.

Now, an important note is that the masters is completely online through a state university so I won't need to travel anywhere for the classes. I'll only be taking two classes per semester and it will also take exactly the same amount of time for each option.

Any opinions?


----------



## mrspeanut

Hi Jess, my sister is just doing the dissertation to her masters which is due at start of feb. It seems like a huge amount of work and is very time consuming so i'd be tempted to say do option 2 and get as much out of the way before a baby arrives. Also from my own experience of maternity leave, all you want to do in the first few months is sleep! Although when you've recovered and baby starts to sleep longer you may get periods of time in the day to study. But I wouldn't like to rely on that if that makes sense?!
How long would you have to do the masters?

Emma x


----------



## mrspeanut

Oh just realised that this will delay your TTC date! Tricky! It depends on which you want to do more? Which one can wait? If you waited till your child was a bit older it may be easier, especially if they could go to childcare in the day so you can work. Would you be doing a full time job too?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hmmm...I'm a wuss...definately wanted to get school done BEFORE kiddos. Anything is possible when you're motivated!


----------



## jbell157

Yes I would still be teaching while doing the masters. I would also have 4 months from the time baby would be here until I started my masters. I just don't know how I feel about interrupting my masters to have a baby then going back to it. I'm very motivated and the upper level math will be the most difficult and I'll have that out of the way.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Well, I balked. Called the nurse midwife today and got a new rx for the nuva ring. I just freaked out that we would get pregnant the first month of two of me charting bc I would likely have noooo clue if I was ovulating, and DH isn't the type who is okay pulling out 100% of the time.
So, to make myself feel better, I'm going to try to book another short vacation! Suggestions? Somewhere in north america...


----------



## baby D

So my period arrived this morning ----- and went by lunch time :shrug:

So very very light but arrived non the less!

How are you all?


----------



## mrspeanut

Hey all

Well I guess everything happens when it does for a reason. It will be the right time very soon D :) xx

It has been HECTIC! since going back to work after the holidays. I feel like I have worked non-stop for the last 2 days. It feels great though to be back into it and time flies when your having fun so it won't be long till May.

Have you had any more thoughts on your masters, Jess?

I have no idea about North America holiday destinations...I've never actually been to America....My DH and I have said we'd love to go and do the whole Disney thing, when we've had another child and they both get to an age where they'll remember it. It's the holiday of a lifetime. There's a really emotive advert on telly at the moment where the parents reveal they are going to Disneyland and the children squeal with excitement. Wow isn't that crazy, chatting to someone in a country you can only imagine! Lol

Hope everyone has had a good day xx


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I adore those commercials! Even DH gets excited about them!
D- happy to hear things will still go as planned :)


----------



## jbell157

Well Mrs. Peanut the feeling is reciprocated. I would love to visit the country in England. I love the Pride and Prejudice movie with Kiera Knightley in it. I just thought the highland country-side was beautiful. 

Yes, and no. I'm definitely going that route for my masters and I can't wait to start Calculus II. However, there are mixed feelings as far as when to have a baby. On one hand it would be nice to finish the upper level math, which will be the hard part, then have a baby, get in a routine and then start. That way I wouldn't be dropping a baby into the mix in the middle of my masters. However, as much as I have to do as a teacher now, add a masters and a baby and whoo. That's a lot. So maybe getting as far as I can then taking a break and only having to finish three semesters apposed to six?

The good news is I do not have to do a dissertation and I never have to go anywhere. It's all online so I can do it from home. Any additional advice?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Best and worse advice ever...follow your gut instinct!!!


----------



## baby D

so true, Gen!


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> Best and worse advice ever...follow your gut instinct!!!

Lol. Thanks! :winkwink:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Well the broody bug is sneaking back in...I clearly see a pattern that when I'm loving my work I get nervous about ttc, but when I'm not so satisfied the broody feelings pop back up.
What a rollercoaster.
I wish my first work review was sooner than the six month mark (March). Sometimes I feel as though I'm excelling in my position, and other days I feel like a totally unnecessary annoyance.
My doc is great, but doesn't readily hand out feedback, good OR bad, so I feel as though I'm guessing about my performance. I just try to believe that no news is good news...


----------



## mrspeanut

Ooo I hate it when you don't know what people think or are going to say. But surely if it was gonna be bad they would have said something already, so therefore it's got to be good! :) I've got to agree about the broody feelings. I find it's stronger when I'm not so busy. It's not because I want a child any less then, it's just easier to keep the waiting in perspective when there are other tasks to complete in the meantime. 

Gut instinct is a good call, Jess. You know yourself best and how you'll be able to manage. I have 2 friends who trained as teachers whilst having newborn babies. I know it's different to a masters, but also similar in a way, and they proved it can be done. They both said that their parents were amazing with helping out with childcare (they were both single parents). Does your DH have an opinion?

Hope you ladies have a great weekend, Emma x


----------



## jbell157

Gen I bet you are always excelling at your job. You may just not think that on rough days. If it makes you feel better everyone gets them. They aren't great but sometimes it's good to feel challenged. I feel as if I question myself more when I'm tired and don't realize it. Do you seem to have that tendency as well? You seem like an extremely bright, capable woman and I'm positive they would let you know if they weren't satisfied with your performance. 

Mrs. P I'm still not sure what my gut is telling me. Lately it has been telling me I'm not ready for a baby. I just look at my countdown and think gosh thats going to say two months soon! Am I really ready for this? But then I have flashes when I really want a baby. My DH is wonderful and doesn't care either way. He just wants me to be happy. Right now I'm just trying to determine the path to take to achieve that.


----------



## baby D

Hey ladies!
I reckon we are all fab our jobs and just need to tellourselves this everyday! Gen, glad to hear your broody feelings are surfacing again ---- I love feeling broody - mostly!

How's everybody else today? My baby girl has been a complete monkey today ---- such a whirl wind! Has barely paused all day! Yawn! So tired!

So what are everyones plans for the rest of the weekend?


----------



## mrspeanut

My little boy has been a monkey too- he has refused to nap today. Every time I put him in his cot he would laugh and chatter away to his toys and wake DH up who is on night shift this weekend. I gave up and took him out to do the shopping where less than 5 minutes into it he had a full on meltdown and sat and screamed in the middle of the shop because he was so tired! I put him back in the car and he promptly fell fast asleep so I was stuck then driving all over town till he woke up as I didn't dare take him home and wake up hubby again. Nightmare!


----------



## jbell157

Sounds like fun filled days for both of you! :winkwink:

I'm truly cherishing my time being just a married person with no kids. Laying around the house, napping all day, watching football and drinking margaritas. However, like you Gen, I can start to feel the broodiness setting back in again.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

JBell- you and your man obviously love relaxing as much as DH and I!!
He let me be lazy this morning so we were on the couch until 11am, then to the gym...and a few mins into the niners game we were napping again (we were out late last night wih friends).
My boss referred to my husband and I as "dinks" yesterday--I'd never hear of it: Dual Income, No Kids!! LOL!!! He was jealous of our freedom and spontaneity as he never got to be a dink (had first kid during his first year out of med school). I figure DH and I have been DINKs since September of 2009!! Spoiled are we!!


----------



## puppymom

haha, I like that term - also never heard of it! I often think of how our lives would be different during the times that I am just laying around on the couch, tired and feeling like doing nothing! I know that we are ready for kids, however often have the thoughts as well about whether I should be waiting for more in terms of job contracts. However, I will still likely stick to our TTC date and just take it easy. That way, if it doesn't happen right way, it is no problem! I was at the point one time of trying to plan when we should TTC, and never sure, and DH said to me to just relax and let things happen. So that is what I try to live by right now - when we finally TTC, it will be kind of a "it will happen when it's meant to happen" approach. Or at least that's what I say right now!


----------



## baby D

Thats a new term on me too! Very funny though! And as much as I do envy those who can chill and just 'be' ..... I know I have the better deal when my two year old cuddles into my side and says 'mummy I love you' makes me herat melt ---- she has just done this! Able to nap all day sounds heaven too though.............yawn! At least me little lady is in a better mood today!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Baby - glad to hear your LO had her angel halo on today!!!
DH and I were having cabin fever last night so went on a date! We gorged ourselves on sushi (crib list!!!!), then went to Best Buy and picked up some random needs: a car charger for my phone, new earbuds for DH, and some yoga DVDs. Hubby brought me a prenatal yoga DVD!!! How cute, but I told him to get it for me when I'm actually preggers!
Then after a Starbucks we went and saw Girl With The Dragon Tattoo. I read all the books like a mad woman, and the movie was a decent portrayal (usually I refuse to see a movie from a book I've read). We went to the late show and everything (ooooh. . Look how exciting we are!)
Today there's a small coating of snow and more coming down - DH wants Tobit the mountain again to snowboard so at least I know I'll get exercise today!
How have my ladies' weekends been?
Ps - thank you all for the kind word regarding my job...meant a lot :hugs:


----------



## jbell157

Saturday we went out for lunch with DH's family. Then, my mom's birthday was this weekend so we all went out to dinner then back to their house for drinks. Other than that I've just been working on some stuff for school to get ready for tomorrow and all this week. In summation, its been a pretty boring weekend.

However, we did have a nice, yummy breakfast yesterday. I cooked DH an egg sandwich and I had eggy in the basket with some mushrooms and onions in Dale's sauce. MmmMmm! I heart eggy in the basket!

No snow here yet. Even in Georgia we usually get at least a dusting every year by this time. We are in the Blue Ridge Mountains so I guess we have the elevation for it. Last year we had a gorgeous white Christmas. There was snow about an hour and 1/2 north of us the other day though so maybe it's slowly eeking its way down towards us.

How are you guys?


----------



## Lostgirl1988

hey girls how are you all today? i am also wtt and me and my partner are going to ttc end april/beginning of may. its so exciting yet im feeling very impatient at the same time lol does anyone else feel like that?


----------



## MrsSmartie

GenYsuperlady said:


> Hey there! I'm starting April/May (after a trip to Europe in mid-April...or maybe during, depending on ovulation!) You're already off bc? How are you preventing pregnancy in the meantime?
> 
> I'm 28, btw, DH is 29 - we were married just after you, I think -- July 10, 2010!

I am trying just after a holiday in April as well and we were married 17th July! We can all be baby buddies! Feel like I've been WTT forever but it's not long now... Came off bc beginning of this month and using condoms til May xx


----------



## jbell157

Lostgirl1988 said:


> hey girls how are you all today? i am also wtt and me and my partner are going to ttc end april/beginning of may. its so exciting yet im feeling very impatient at the same time lol does anyone else feel like that?

Welcome Lostgirl and MrsSmartie. 

I officially have baby fever and it is madness! I am so excited and now I can not wait. We have pushed our date back to the middle of June just for school purposes, but even my husband is excited. I guess when it's right, and you know it's right subconsciously, you can feel really excited. I'm very happy about it. 

I went through all the things I really wanted to get done before a baby...or as Gen calls it, the crib-list, and we will have them all taken care of. And with my masters then my advanced degree it works out nicely, which was my main concern.

Anyways, I hope the baby fever lasts as I'm enjoying it and it's not making too crazy yet. 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## puppymom

Good day today - I think about babies at least once a day... haha. 

Those talking about snow... this global warming is driving me crazy! We should have a ton of snow by now, or at least had a ton over the past while, yet we don't even have any on the ground, other than what was piled from plows. We've had one large snowfall so far, and even that wasn't huge. We're in Canada... we should have snow! Today, it was pouring rain! Apparently it's turning into freezing rain and then snow overnight, so should be a fun drive to work tomorrow. I just wish the weather would make up its mind - I like snow in the winter!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hello ladies, old and new! :)

Well I sloshed through 6 inches of snow to make it to work this morning - how I miss the days of snow cancellations!!!

Baby fever is returning and running rampant...perhaps it is because my good friend is in labor! She went in for an induction yesterday but it's been slow going so she's expected to deliver today around noon (pacific time). I went to visit her last night and she and her husband were the picture of happy, calm serenity as they awaited the arrival of their first child....which is weird, because this girl is usually quite the drama queen! I was so excited just to be included for part of the process, and will likely go to visit her and the new baby after work today (depending on if it starts snowing again...the hills around here are rough!)
Jess is your fever coming back? Mine is totally...another hump on the rollercoaster, right lol? This morning on my way to work DH texted me "drive safely, you're my baby maker!" :blush: The guy knows how to work me ;) 
I guess I'm also just coming to a bit more peace as to what work means to me. My job is awesome...but it doesn't complete me, it doesn't cook me dinner after a long day (DH made delicious seared tuna last night!), it doesn't snuggle on the cough with me to watch football, and it doesn't care if I'm feeling glum that day........work is like the most demanding, neglectful boyfriend ever, except you get paid.

So...yes, fever is back, full force, and the crib list (which I need to revisit) is shrinking.

Perhaps a looooong overdue journal update is in the cards for me today.

xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo to you all!


----------



## mrspeanut

Hiya :) been a crazy few days with work and looking after DS while DH is at work on nights. Hope everyone is well. I'm feeling the baby ever a bit too! Trying to keep my mind on the tasks in hand though and not count the days. We have decided to go for a 3 night break in the UK in February and booked a spa day too as we want to have some quality time together before the mayhem starts again (fingers x-ed!)

Emma x


----------



## baby D

My most closest friend has just given birth to a baby boy --- a big boy! almost 11ibs!! Thats 4.7 killos I think! He is so cute though. So perfect!


----------



## baby D

Oh ek! What do you ladies make of this?
My OH has just asked me WHY I would like another child --- so I told him and asked him why he had asked. He said that he is quite happy with the 2 we have and doesnt feel the need to have one more but that if I want another then he is fine with that and would of course love the child and be there for me and the baby just as he is now for the two we have.........so if i said i dodnt want another after all that would be just fine by hime but equally if i really want another then that is fine too ---- how can it both?

what would you make of that?


----------



## jbell157

Yes Gen! Definitley down with a case of baby fever, and I totally agree that it feels like a roller coaster ride! And how exciting for your friend! I bet when you hold that baby you'll be hooked for sure!

So today I helped my sister with her pre-cal homework. Oh how I love functions, domains, ranges, and intercepts! She thinks I'm crazy, but hey she got it! While I was helping her I was thinking that one day I'll be helping my baby with his/her homework. But it'll be a long time before they get to pre-cal!

D I wouldn't worry about what DH said. I can understand a man not minding either way. I bet he is just nervous about it. Maybe on a later date ask him about it again and see what he says.

Have a happy Thursday tomorrow, and hurray for the short week!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hey ladies!
Jess - your pre-calc lingo makes me dizzy and nauseous. I'm a smart cookie...organic chemistry was my b*tch, but i was so close to failing pre-calc that I seriously mapped out a plan to sleep with the teacher's assistant in order to pass. Thankfully it never came to that. I'm in awe of your mastery of math!! Your LO will be a whiz!

D - I think it's wonderful your DH feels comfortable enough to be honest with his thoughts. I agree with Jess -- hold off on discussing it again for a little while. Men are allowed to be a little rollercoaster-y with their emotions too :)

Peanut - bravo on the planned spa getaway!! I can imagine you in a bathrobe with a glass of champagne in one hand and strawberries in the other! Where do you live?

Tonight I'm solo as DH has a boys evening out. I loooove these quiet nights in! I'm rarely home alone already-- I can imagine this will be quite a luxury in the future. I did manage to take the dog out on a walk -- I chose the hilly route which doesn't really count as a full-on workout but it was better than nothing!

I'm off to do the dishes (another rare event these days) and watch some awful tv!


----------



## jbell157

Hope you enjoyed your night alone. Tomorrow is Friday yay! 

Well charting has turned out to be really cool. My temp has been just about 97.8-97.9 every day since I ovulated and then this morning it dropped to 97.4. A few hours later aunt flo showed her face! I just think its really cool how your body temperature can tell you what's going on with your body. So today is the start of my second cycle!

If my cycles stay at about 37 days I will only have 4 more before we start TTC!


----------



## puppymom

jbell157 said:


> Hope you enjoyed your night alone. Tomorrow is Friday yay!
> 
> Well charting has turned out to be really cool. My temp has been just about 97.8-97.9 every day since I ovulated and then this morning it dropped to 97.4. A few hours later aunt flo showed her face! I just think its really cool how your body temperature can tell you what's going on with your body. So today is the start of my second cycle!
> 
> If my cycles stay at about 37 days I will only have 4 more before we start TTC!

I agree, I love charting! I am on my second cycle right now - my first off the pill was 43 days, and this one looks like it'll be a little shorter (around 36 days). I'm thinking they'll stay on the longer side, and I am okay with that. If I wasn't charting, I'd go crazy wondering when AF would come though!


----------



## jbell157

puppymom said:


> jbell157 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your night alone. Tomorrow is Friday yay!
> 
> Well charting has turned out to be really cool. My temp has been just about 97.8-97.9 every day since I ovulated and then this morning it dropped to 97.4. A few hours later aunt flo showed her face! I just think its really cool how your body temperature can tell you what's going on with your body. So today is the start of my second cycle!
> 
> If my cycles stay at about 37 days I will only have 4 more before we start TTC!
> 
> I agree, I love charting! I am on my second cycle right now - my first off the pill was 43 days, and this one looks like it'll be a little shorter (around 36 days). I'm thinking they'll stay on the longer side, and I am okay with that. If I wasn't charting, I'd go crazy wondering when AF would come though!Click to expand...

I completely agree with you on the crazy part! If I don't have a pill to tell me when af is coming I need something or I will be obsessing that I might be pregnant! And I also would not mind if my cycle stayed around 37 days. Thats less AF that i have to deal with.


----------



## pixiemisty

Hi! altough i am also wtt, i am in a slightly different situation here... i am on zoladex for endometriosis and am in a menopause state temporarily... but my last zolly implant is on the 14th of feb, then i have to wait for a couple of months for my system to get back on track (wait for AF!) ... and finally we can start ttc again :)) so that would be around may! :) lots of bfp vibes to you all!!!


----------



## mrspeanut

GenYsuperlady said:


> Hey ladies!
> Jess - your pre-calc lingo makes me dizzy and nauseous. I'm a smart cookie...organic chemistry was my b*tch, but i was so close to failing pre-calc that I seriously mapped out a plan to sleep with the teacher's assistant in order to pass. Thankfully it never came to that. I'm in awe of your mastery of math!! Your LO will be a whiz!
> 
> D - I think it's wonderful your DH feels comfortable enough to be honest with his thoughts. I agree with Jess -- hold off on discussing it again for a little while. Men are allowed to be a little rollercoaster-y with their emotions too :)
> 
> Peanut - bravo on the planned spa getaway!! I can imagine you in a bathrobe with a glass of champagne in one hand and strawberries in the other! Where do you live?
> 
> Tonight I'm solo as DH has a boys evening out. I loooove these quiet nights in! I'm rarely home alone already-- I can imagine this will be quite a luxury in the future. I did manage to take the dog out on a walk -- I chose the hilly route which doesn't really count as a full-on workout but it was better than nothing!
> 
> I'm off to do the dishes (another rare event these days) and watch some awful tv!

I live near Manchester in the UK. Right now its dark, rainy and thoroughly miserable so I need a spa day getaway! A bit of pampering would be bliss :) And seriously seeing my DH these days would be bliss too, all these night shifts are rubbish, I may have to request he changes his shifts when we are TTC or else it will have to be the immaculate conception!

What is all this pre-calc stuff? I teach mainly maths at school and I have never ever heard the term pre-calc before today!! Lol. Is it something like doing sums without a calculator? Seriously, I'd be interested to know, how can the same subject be so different?!

Emma x


----------



## mrspeanut

pixiemisty said:


> Hi! altough i am also wtt, i am in a slightly different situation here... i am on zoladex for endometriosis and am in a menopause state temporarily... but my last zolly implant is on the 14th of feb, then i have to wait for a couple of months for my system to get back on track (wait for AF!) ... and finally we can start ttc again :)) so that would be around may! :) lots of bfp vibes to you all!!!

Hi pixiemisty :) nice to meet you.

Thanks for the bfp vibes and to you too :thumbup: hope everything goes well with the implant and getting back on track with your cycles again. xx


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Ah! You ladies and your charting --- I'm screwed in that regard. Even if I were to go off birth control and get charting down...the month before I TTC we will be on vacay to Ireland and Italy which will totally screw up my charting/temp taking, etc.
I'm just going to have to start charting the month OF! Hopefully this will actually benefit me instead of hurt me (less obsessing = less stress = baby?....I *will* obsess).

TGIF! My night alone was quite nice but I'm looking forward even more to the weekend. Tonight I was invited by the girls at work to go for happy hour (wahoo! it's always nice to get an invite from coworkers when you're still a bit new), and before that I'm going to try and pop in to visit my friend who finally had her baby (37 hours of labor, pitocin and finally a c-section for failure to progress). He is beautiful and I'm sure the hormones will be going NUTSO when I hold him :)
Tomorrow night we have a friend's bday party out at a bar downtown where I will get to see a few girlfriends that I haven't caught up with in quite a while!
Still actively checking things off the crib list and trying to accept all invites!

I can't believe it's almost FEB!


----------



## jbell157

Mrs. Peanut-- Pre-Calc is short for pre-calculus. It's the study of upper level algebra. It includes things like functions, interval notation, slope, intercepts, and asymptotes. It's a college level course that my sister is taking for her degree. 

Gen-- glad your getting everything checked off your list. The things I read about charting made it seem obsessive but it's so easy and it's really neat. You wake up, take your temp and plug it into your app. The end. If you notice anything else you plug it in too. The app does the rest. It does say to take your temp the same time everyday, but in the weekends I don't. I'm not interrupting my sleep. ;)

New people -- Welcome! :hugs:

Hope you ladies have a great weekend! It's storming and raining here so I guess it'll be another lazy weekend.:sleep:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Good Saturday morning!
I had such a wonderful time going out with the girls from the office last night - it was great to be able to show them who I am outside of work, and vice versa.
I'm definitely feeling a little worse for the wear this morning but it was well worth it!
Today we're going to hit up the Winter farmers market, visit my friend and her newborn (didn't go last night), workout, update my passport (ooooops...still has maiden name) and then we need to book our accommodations for out Ireland/Italy trip - woooo hooooo! Then it's a night out downtown with DH to celebrate my friend's birthday. 
Jess - I lOve your approach to charting -- very chill. I can be a bit Type A so I love that I can just plugs numbers into the FF app.

Are any of you worried about (or have experience) working full-time with a young baby/toddler?


----------



## baby D

Hey Gen. I went back to work full time when Millie was 7 months old ---- it is hard ---- I am knackered at the end of the day and cant catch up at weekends as a toddler does not understand the concept of 'chillling' or a weekend lay-in! However, she is such a sociable little girl and very clever. I do think this is partly due to her time in childcare....it is a juggling act but once in routine things settle and start to feel normal!


----------



## puppymom

GenYsuperlady said:


> Good Saturday morning!
> I had such a wonderful time going out with the girls from the office last night - it was great to be able to show them who I am outside of work, and vice versa.
> I'm definitely feeling a little worse for the wear this morning but it was well worth it!
> Today we're going to hit up the Winter farmers market, visit my friend and her newborn (didn't go last night), workout, update my passport (ooooops...still has maiden name) and then we need to book our accommodations for out Ireland/Italy trip - woooo hooooo! Then it's a night out downtown with DH to celebrate my friend's birthday.
> Jess - I lOve your approach to charting -- very chill. I can be a bit Type A so I love that I can just plugs numbers into the FF app.
> 
> Are any of you worried about (or have experience) working full-time with a young baby/toddler?




jbell157 said:


> Mrs. Peanut-- Pre-Calc is short for pre-calculus. It's the study of upper level algebra. It includes things like functions, interval notation, slope, intercepts, and asymptotes. It's a college level course that my sister is taking for her degree.
> 
> Gen-- glad your getting everything checked off your list. The things I read about charting made it seem obsessive but it's so easy and it's really neat. You wake up, take your temp and plug it into your app. The end. If you notice anything else you plug it in too. The app does the rest. It does say to take your temp the same time everyday, but in the weekends I don't. I'm not interrupting my sleep. ;)
> 
> New people -- Welcome! :hugs:
> 
> Hope you ladies have a great weekend! It's storming and raining here so I guess it'll be another lazy weekend.:sleep:

What kinds of phones do you girls have? I'm asking in terms of the apps you are using - I am still old fashioned and don't have a smartphone yet, but am definitely thinking I need to update soon!


----------



## jbell157

puppymom said:


> What kinds of phones do you girls have? I'm asking in terms of the apps you are using - I am still old fashioned and don't have a smartphone yet, but am definitely thinking I need to update soon!

I have an Iphone 4 and use the fertility friend app.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I have the iPhone 4s an use fertility friend and iperiod


----------



## puppymom

iphone is definitely at the top of my list... but I really don't like not having a keyboard to type on - anytime I use someone else's to text I take forever, because I can never seem to type the right thing using the touch screen.


----------



## mrspeanut

I have a sony ericsson xperia mini pro. It has flip out keyboard which is great for typing on the forum! 

I am getting an iphone though, just awaiting delivery, very exciting!

D, I agree with what you say about working full time and looking after a little one. H doesn't yet understand what a lie in is! I get up at 6am for work and no later than 7am at the weekend. Luckily H still likes a morning nap so at the weekend I sometimes go back to bed when he does to have a lie in! No such luck this morning so I am regretting drinking wine with my sister last night. Although the singing head, shoulders, knees and toes right now is very cute! X


----------



## baby D

Your right peanut --- the cuteness makes it all worthwhile! 

My angel is poorly today. She was 3 yesterday and was a little off colour but today she is really unwell. We have an appointment for 2.30 at our local hospital outpateints department. She is running a fever of 100.4 + which I think is 38 . something C --- that is after meds to bring it down! She isn't moving! Just laying and groanig and saing mummy over and over!

Anyone who knows my daughter will know this is not right! She is never EVER still!7

So I am worried! She is laid here next to me on my bed cuddled into my side. Has been allday!


----------



## jbell157

baby D said:


> Your right peanut --- the cuteness makes it all worthwhile!
> 
> My angel is poorly today. She was 3 yesterday and was a little off colour but today she is really unwell. We have an appointment for 2.30 at our local hospital outpateints department. She is running a fever of 100.4 + which I think is 38 . something C --- that is after meds to bring it down! She isn't moving! Just laying and groanig and saing mummy over and over!
> 
> Anyone who knows my daughter will know this is not right! She is never EVER still!7
> 
> So I am worried! She is laid here next to me on my bed cuddled into my side. Has been allday!

D, I hope your DD feels better soon! :flower: I hope she is ok.

Just watched the movie Parenthood with Steve Martin in it. I love that movie and it has definitely kicked my baby fever into high gear with all the little babies that are born at the end. Well off to workout and get my booty in shape for the summer!


----------



## puppymom

Good for you for working out regularly - I really need to get back at that! We're renovating our kitchen at the moment, so that takes any extra time we have, and then I'm exhausted after that! Hopefully only another week or two and I can get back no track.


----------



## baby D

So Millie has Tonsillitis! No wonder she feels so poorly......am thinking I may get an app for TTC purposes ----- is it worth the money?


----------



## puppymom

baby D said:


> So Millie has Tonsillitis! No wonder she feels so poorly......am thinking I may get an app for TTC purposes ----- is it worth the money?

I don't have a smartphone to have an app, but when I do get one, I will definitely put one on to keep track of cycles. Right now I use Fertility Friend and TCOYF for free online - does the FF app cost money?


----------



## jbell157

baby D said:


> So Millie has Tonsillitis! No wonder she feels so poorly......am thinking I may get an app for TTC purposes ----- is it worth the money?

Aww poor Millie. Hope she feels better soon!

Fertility Friend is a free app! There is an option where you can purchase VIP services for pretty cheap (I think like $10 for 3 months) and I think I will look into that when we start TTC. However, I'm certainly not going to pay for anything now. I'll just use the free standard features of the app as it seems to be quite enough for me.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Aw poor baby!!! I hope she feels better soon!!

I use the free Fertility Friend app, I see no need to pay for more.


----------



## puppymom

Hey ladies.. mind if I add you's as WTT buddies as well, seeing as our timelines seem so similar? :blush:


----------



## jbell157

puppymom said:


> Hey ladies.. mind if I add you's as WTT buddies as well, seeing as our timelines seem so similar? :blush:

Definitely! I'll add you as well! :hugs:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I'd be honored, as you can see :thumbup:

I've had quite the weird day emotionally. I spent SOOO much time around babies and new moms this weekend -- first visiting the friend who just had her baby 4 days previously, then out at a bar with one of my best friends who has a six month old and was showing us pictures all night, then last night we had my friend and her husband + 2 kids (7 yrs and 9 months) over for dinner!

I got to work this morning (a bit hungover from all the festivities) and was just SOOO unfocused and distracted, of course got broody (because what else is there to do when you're bored?) and spent a decent part of the day googling "career woman and baby." The internets had no easy answers for me.

Then on the drive home I start thinking about how nice it is to come home and relax and I'd like to plan a vacay, etc.....BAH.

Then I got scolded by my husband's (our) accountant for not putting in a tax form soon enough. Boo.


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> I'd be honored, as you can see :thumbup:
> 
> I've had quite the weird day emotionally. I spent SOOO much time around babies and new moms this weekend -- first visiting the friend who just had her baby 4 days previously, then out at a bar with one of my best friends who has a six month old and was showing us pictures all night, then last night we had my friend and her husband + 2 kids (7 yrs and 9 months) over for dinner!
> 
> I got to work this morning (a bit hungover from all the festivities) and was just SOOO unfocused and distracted, of course got broody (because what else is there to do when you're bored?) and spent a decent part of the day googling "career woman and baby." The internets had no easy answers for me.
> 
> Then on the drive home I start thinking about how nice it is to come home and relax and I'd like to plan a vacay, etc.....BAH.
> 
> Then I got scolded by my husband's (our) accountant for not putting in a tax form soon enough. Boo.

I concur! What a weird day.

Today, I had to go to my bank to see why I haven't gotten the info for my car tag yet. We changed my car loan from my husband's name to mine. Yay for my credit score being fixed. I messed it up big time when I was younger and have worked really hard to get it fixed and it's now really good. Then I helped my sister with pre-calculus, cleaned the kitchen, ate dinner and ran 2 miles! I'm super proud of myself. I'm trying to get myself in a good routine now that my coaching basketball is coming to an end.

Also, I'm doing this really cool Couch-to-5k program where they can get you running a 5k in 9 weeks! I started on week 4 because I'm not completely out of shape and I feel great. So only 6 more weeks to go before I can run a good 5k! I might enter a marathon this spring. Can you say crib-list! If you're interested just google it and it will come right up. Well off to shower! Have a great night!


----------



## puppymom

I was just thinking of starting the C25K program again too! I don't usually start from the beginning either, as I find that I get bored with the really early stuff. I am waiting to get a treadmill, as I have decided to forgo the gym for a while, but with the snow/slush, etc. outside right now, inside is the way to go. I'm hoping to have one by this weekend so I can get started! On another note, out of nowhere I got by butt in gear tonight and went to the pool to lane swim for nearly an hour... we'll see how I feel tomorrow!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

:haha:Oh I love those couch to 5k things...but I'm never good at following a program! Usually I just sign myself up for a 5k and try to go running a few times in the 3 weeks before!! Then I go all out at the race, come home, take a nap and then eat pizza for dinner :pizza:

Well I found the PERFECT cure to my weird day yesterday...planning a getaway!! DH and I got online and booked a quick weekend away in San Diego, and it's in three weeks!!! I'm so excited! :yipee: It won't be as warm as Mexico, but I'm hoping for it to be in the 70's. We are leaving after work on a Friday and getting home late Sunday. The plan is to drink, lounge around, walk in the sunshine and try to go kayaking. Also part of the plan: not getting pregnant. :muaha: It's SO hard these days!

DH has been so sweet about my baby fever -- he's obviously a touch annoyed by how obsessed I am (just because babies babies babies all the time is admittedly quite annoying), but has actually told me a couple of times that we don't have to wait and he just wants to make me happy. It's wonderful but I want him to be as 100% obsessed and excited as I am. I realize that may never happen because he is missing the 3 tons of baby-hormones circulating in my blood :help:...but I want him to want one as much as HE can...and I don't think he's there yet.

So, now all I need to do is figure out something for March. I figure if I can schedule one fun long weekend away every four weeks or so, that will give me enough to look forward to that I don't start longing for a baby as much (it's the boredom that gets me I think!) Also we have a lot of other fun stuff coming up -- concerts that DH wants to go to, tickets to see the Portland Trailblazers (NBA basketball), and I STILL want to get as close to a flat tummy as I can pre-pregnancy. :bodyb: I actually brough my gym clothes to work today so I will go straight after (if my butt hits the couch I'm done for). You girls inspire me!!!!


----------



## baby D

Hey WTT buddies! So not only does Millie have Tonsilliis, I know have a stomach bug --- was so sick all night....yawn! 

How is everyone else feeling today?
GenYsuperlady --- a break away! A fab idea! Sounds perfect!

Does anyone now how many weeks prego it is you can fly to? We are wanting to hiliday in August but hoping to be pregnant then.....


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Baby- depends on airline but usually third trimester is cut off, some will allow later if doc note


----------



## baby D

well I should be fine then --- as shouldn't be more than 3 months prego and that's if we fall straight away....you know what, you know our time is coming when you have that as a consideration for your next holiday :happydance:


----------



## mrspeanut

Hey ladies, hope you're all well. xx

I think the airlines let you fly without a doctors note up to 28 weeks. It'll be written in their small print though.

Been a fun week at work so far. Going back to the pre-calc that sounds hard! I only studied maths up to 16 years old so no wonder I hadn't heard of it before! I'll stick to the long division i've been teaching today-thats tricky enough lol!

Emma x


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I feel insane.

Number of times I decided today that we should just start NTNP right now = 20
Number of times I decided today that we should definitely wait until May = 15
Number of times I freaked out about the responsibility, stress and giant life changes = 20
Amount of solid, uninterrupted work I actually got done today = maybe an hour.

I'm mortified at what a cliche I've become, and frustrated by how this baby crap is consuming all of my thoughts. What does it mean? Is it really just hormones? Am I doing it to myself because I'm bored? Is it a sign from the fertility gods that now is the time?

Am I the only one?


----------



## mrspeanut

GenYsuperlady said:


> I feel insane.
> 
> Number of times I decided today that we should just start NTNP right now = 20
> Number of times I decided today that we should definitely wait until May = 15
> Number of times I freaked out about the responsibility, stress and giant life changes = 20
> Amount of solid, uninterrupted work I actually got done today = maybe an hour.
> 
> I'm mortified at what a cliche I've become, and frustrated by how this baby crap is consuming all of my thoughts. What does it mean? Is it really just hormones? Am I doing it to myself because I'm bored? Is it a sign from the fertility gods that now is the time?
> 
> Am I the only one?

It's mother nature chick, making you all clucky! Your body is at a good age to reproduce and because you'd set a date you have accepted you are going to try for a baby. It's all normal and you're not insane!


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> I'm mortified at what a cliche I've become, and frustrated by how this baby crap is consuming all of my thoughts. What does it mean? Is it really just hormones? Am I doing it to myself because I'm bored? Is it a sign from the fertility gods that now is the time?
> 
> Am I the only one?

You are not crazy. You are a normal woman going through normal stuff, and yep sometimes it sucks. Especially when we realize how crazy it is making us and we still can't help ourselves. I think it has everything to do with hormones and add that to boredom and that's were the insanity sets in. I seem to be more baby crazy when I'm bored and have nothing to do and it compiles even more during certain times of the month.

So no you are not alone, and no you aren't crazy. Also, I don't think it's a sign that right this second is time, but I think that because you are so comfortable with the idea (obviously you are or you wouldn't be obsessing) that you have a great timeline going on. I mean, it's almost February...in two months you will be in Ireland and Italy! You want to enjoy that and _then_ come back and have morning sickness and be super tired later! Just hang in there and I bet you'll be glad that you battled the crazy long enough to enjoy your vacation! I know I'm really ready but I like the plan I've got and I'm going to try as hard as possible to stick to it. Even though sometimes its really, really hard.

Just hang in there Gen and remember that there is a reason you are waiting until May.:hugs:


----------



## puppymom

Oh gosh, if that makes you crazy, then so am I! I go through that all the time - I don't think there is a day that I don't think about babies. I get so excited anytime someone brings up anything to do with babies - they are my favourite conversation topic these days. Talk about not making myself obvious!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

:hugs:You ladies are so wonderful to calm me down :flower:

I was much less obsessive today -- must have been a hormone surge yesterday! I actually really needed to hear that yes, it is POSSIBLE for me to start now, but there are REASONS I'm waiting until May :hugs: Thanks for all the comiserating!

Today was a half day at work :happydance:, a very rare occurence, indeed. I immediately drove home and :sleep:! It was divine. DI-VINE. I am taking it very easy now -- just had some dinner and now laying on the couch (DH is out on errands). I think the biggest thing on my crib list isn't travel or sushi...it's being LAZY! I want to be as freaking lazy as possible, and sleep in, and leave the dishes in the sink (okay, not too long, that's gross), and etc. :cloud9: Thank god I'll hopefully be preggo during next college football season so I have an excuse to lay on the couch all day and put my feet up! :winkwink:

I bought folic acid today, as it's right around three months before ttc! I didn't get the whole prenatal as they're pricey and I know the folic acid really is the most important for neural tube development. I will start full prenatal in April sometime. :thumbup:

I think I'll have a glass of :wine: now.

I hope you're all feeling as wonderful as can be, and getting plenty of :sex: practice in!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Is it May yet?? :)

Bored today (slow at work = trouble!). Was just wondering how you all will announce your pregnancies! Will you surprise dad or test with him?

I want to surprise DH and video tape it! His patents will be super fun to fellas well because they have wanted us to get to it for years! I love reading creative "reveal" stories!


----------



## jbell157

I don't know which I'll do yet. Test with or with out. It probably depends on what I feel like at that moment. But it is also a rare occurrence that I'm home alone so I will probably have to test with him there.

As far as family goes, I would like to do something neat. Especially for my family and John's grandma. I saw this neat thing where this couple had their daughter hold a chalkboard and they took 3 pictures. Each picture had something different written on the chalkboard.

It said: "I just wanted to let you know" "
"That I'm going to be"
"A big sister on 1/2/12" or whatever the due date was.

It was really neat.


----------



## baby D

I'm not sure im gonna get to test.........OH has suddenly gone all panicked -- convinced we should stay as we are --- thinks we cant afford another child! NOT HAPPY!


----------



## baby D

He has just explained his concerns -- house buying isnt going as well as we would have hoped and he worried me being on MAT leave after buying a house isnt a good idea financially (true) also his place of work is selling the business so he may have to find a new job --- nightmare but not the end of the world. Am sure he'd find something! Besides, I earn enough to support us in the meantime. So he isnt saying 'no' just rather then say deffo May wants to see what happens with his job --- which we should know by March!


----------



## jbell157

I'm sorry D. But I bet everything will work out for the best. I know I can not wait until May! DH and I have been talking about it and I just keep getting more and more excited. Tonight I threw out a few more names for conversation. As a teacher it's important for me to decide on names soon so I know I like them before I start associating them with an unsavory young person. As of right now I believe we have definitely decided on Samuel Kash for a boy and Rebeckah Ann for a girl (Sam and Beckah for short). We were talking about naming after family but it's really important to us for our kids to have their own name. We both love the names Sam and Beckah so we decided we would give them middle names from family. Kash was my Great grandfather's name and Ann is John's grandmother's name. So they have their own names with a mix of family which I think is cool.

I think I have also persuaded my husband over to the dark side of wanting a girl. He used to just want two boys but now I think he wants one of each which I do as well. I think it would be neat for each pregnancy to be a surprise as far as gender but I just don't like surprises and I know I will want to know! Will you guys find out or wait it out for a huge surprise?

Well here's to the weekend! May we enjoy our leisure while it lasts!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Baby D - phew!! Worrying about the job situation is quite reasonable. At least you'll only have to wait until March! It would've been awful if he was suddenly changing his mind. I will keep my fingers crossed for you both.

Today was a pretty standard day at work. I tried to keep off the baby sites too much, so ended up booking one of our hotels for Italy! It is a super cute bed-and-breakfast in Sorrento, I can't wait!

I'm beginning to get quite frustrated with myself at my lazy eating and exercise habits. I'm trying to convince the husband to go snowboarding tonight, but if not we will be definitely hitting the gym. I really don't want to be a flabby mom, and starting out as a flabby un-pregnant woman is not the way to start.

I did manage to ask one of the other girls in the office about our maternity leave policy (she is the one who is doing in vitro with her wife next month). She confirmed that it is three months off, unpaid. While having it paid would've been nice, that is very rare these days. I was just thrilled to hear that we get a full three months, as our company is small enough that federal law does not apply.

Do any of you ladies have any exciting plans for the weekend?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hey Jess I just saw your post! I think those are very solid names. I also agree that the kids should have their own names. My DH has the same name as his father and grandfather, and I know he would prefer to continue the name, but he already knows I'm super against it. Turns out even his own mother did not want to continue the name, but was pressured by family. At least I know she is on my side for this one.

My husband is for some reason completely adverse to picking out baby names. He says that there is no point in doing it until I am almost due. The few times we have talked about it though, we don't agree on anything! Being from Ireland I'd love to have some of that influence in the names, but he much prefers very "normal" names. I know we will figure it out when it comes down to it.

And we are definitely, totally, super annoyingly, team yellow!!!!


----------



## baby D

Yes those names are fantastic! Suitable for all ages too --- which is always a consideration for me! 


FINGERS CROSSED THIS WEEKEND GIRLS, PLEASE.....we have just been contacted about a possioble house exchange -- it is a 3 bed with a loft conversion so potential for a 4th bed. EXACTLY what we are after! The lady is comingto view our home Sunday evening --- if this works out and she likes ours and we continue with the swap, OH has said baby making is completely ok with him!! 

In regards of job situation, he has begun exploring a few options so am sure that will all turn out ok in time!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Baby -- how did the house thing go?

Weekend here was good - went snowboarding Friday night, came into work on Saturday morning for an urgent case, then spent the rest of the day cleaning up the garage and lounging around. Yesterday we met a couple friend for brunch, I worked out, and went to bed early!

Back at work for another week...how were your weekends?

:witch: is due in a few days, hoping I only have to deal with her 3 more timers!


----------



## baby D

Still waiting to hear back on the house view.........so fingers still crossed!

My weekend has been busy ---- it is report writing and assessment season in school so so much work to do!


----------



## donutaud15

hi!! were wtt around april/ may, can i join here :D


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Welcome donut!

Baby D - fx'd!!!!!


----------



## mrspeanut

Hi ladies :) 

Had a bit of a crazy weekend (partied too much!) and haven't been on here for a few days. Glad to see your all ok. 

Reckon I will test with DH there. I didn't last time and kinda want to wait with him for the few minutes. Will be nice if it happens to see his face when he sees the test.

Jess, totally get what you say about kids names and teaching. I have discounted so many because I associate them with children I have taught. I think it's important for you to feel good about your kids name and for it to invoke good thoughts. 

Baby, fingers crossed you get the house exchange worked out. 

Gen, does your maternity policy mean you can only take 3 months off for maternity? That seems so short and being unpaid is hard too. Will you go back full time after do you think? 

Hi donut and welcome :) 

Have a restful Monday night...I am wishing for the weekend already!

Emma xx


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Peanut -- I'm glad you were able to get out an enjoy yourself! Nothing wrong with a little :beer: and :wine: here and there before you get preggo!

Also, yes I'll only get 3 months off -- it's standard here in the States which is crap, and yes, unpaid. Our maternity policy is from the dark ages!


----------



## baby D

So she said no --- looking for bigger bedrooms! Am so so fed up! We need more space in order to TCC!!

Have had such a long day! Kids at work have been tough today --- yawn!


----------



## mrspeanut

baby D said:


> So she said no --- looking for bigger bedrooms! Am so so fed up! We need more space in order to TCC!!
> 
> Have had such a long day! Kids at work have been tough today --- yawn!

Aww Baby D, I'm sorry it didn't work out. Fingers crossed you'll find something soon. 

xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

GenYsuperlady said:


> Peanut -- I'm glad you were able to get out an enjoy yourself! Nothing wrong with a little :beer: and :wine: here and there before you get preggo!
> 
> Also, yes I'll only get 3 months off -- it's standard here in the States which is crap, and yes, unpaid. Our maternity policy is from the dark ages!


Got to enjoy it going out when you get the chance. Only wish me and DH weren't so bad with hangovers now though! :drunk: one minute then :sick: then next! lol

Can't believe 3 months is standard and maternity is unpaid in the States. That's so unfair :growlmad:


----------



## puppymom

Ladies... I'm thinking that I might end up waiting until Sept. to TTC - because of job situations (why do I always let my career come first?!)... but, I am definitely going to hang around in this group just in case something comes up earlier! Also so that I can follow you all in your amazing journeys!


----------



## Magellan

So I suggested to my husband the idea of going off my pills soon, and he basically said he wasnt crazy about the idea, for ahem "manly" reasons. Basically, no pill = less you get the idea. ha

So now we're waiting and waiting for me to get off in April and hopefully I start to get regular soon. If not, that's ok. Our goal is to bypass the holiday birth months... but we'll see!


----------



## Magellan

puppymom said:


> Ladies... I'm thinking that I might end up waiting until Sept. to TTC - because of job situations (why do I always let my career come first?!)... but, I am definitely going to hang around in this group just in case something comes up earlier! Also so that I can follow you all in your amazing journeys!

We sure are going to miss you in here!!! 

Totally understand the job situation. I've been waiting for a job offer from one company for ever... and I was going to wait 3 months then start trying, but they havent hired me yet... or given me any indication. So at this point I'm just going to plan my life, and see what happens with the job. I've been waiting and been strung along since August 2010! It's kind of a joke now... but supsoedly they are hiring ASAP. We'll see, but regardless, my life needs to go on.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

LOL I didn't even have to ask DH, I knew he'd moan about having to pull out!! I'm hoping for a post-bcp fertility surge!

Puppy - we understand the career thing, do what's right for you!!

Peanut - omg hangovers are 2 day affairs now for us, lol!!! Sooooooo old!


----------



## puppymom

Don't think you're getting rid of me that easily! I am still going to hang out here... as you ladies are too much fun. Maybe, just maybe, I'll get the nerve up to move on as well, regardless of job stuff (I have a job... but am hoping for more!)


----------



## baby D

Hey ladies!!

Feeling a bit happier today -- OH and I are having an evening to ourselves tomorrow as my mum is babysiting so we are going to treat ourselves to a nice meal at our favourite restuarant!! Am sure things will be fine in long run...................


----------



## mrspeanut

baby D said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Feeling a bit happier today -- OH and I are having an evening to ourselves tomorrow as my mum is babysiting so we are going to treat ourselves to a nice meal at our favourite restuarant!! Am sure things will be fine in long run...................

Just watch that wine now you've got a night off!!! Lol :wine: :haha: Have a fab time xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

puppymom said:


> Don't think you're getting rid of me that easily! I am still going to hang out here... as you ladies are too much fun. Maybe, just maybe, I'll get the nerve up to move on as well, regardless of job stuff (I have a job... but am hoping for more!)

Heheh glad you are staying puppymom! I keep changing my mind on the timing. My mum always said there is never a perfect time. I'm inclined to believe her, although I do believe there are definitely better times than others. I hope you find your perfect time to TTC soon. Good luck with your job xxx

Good luck too Magellan with your job. xxx

Anyone watching the super tiny pets thing on ITV2? My fat cat is sat in front of the TV watching the screen with a look of disgust on her face! Lol! xxx


----------



## GenYsuperlady

There is a show called super tiny pets? I must google this!!!

Puppy - we are glad to have you along! Certainly we have all questioned our dates at some point -- but your friendship is always welcome!

BabyD -- soo glad you are getting a night out - thanks mum! What kind of restaurant is it? 

Peanut -- you're warning OTHERS about the dangers of :wine:? LOL! *jk*

JBELL -- where are you, darling?


----------



## mrspeanut

Yeah Gen! Recent experience has shown me wine in vast quantities (although fun at the time) makes you dog-rough in the morning and DS does not care a bit! In fact I think he mocked me! Lol!

It's called super tiny animals not pets! They filmed in a shop in Florida I think, that sells tiny dogs and loads of bling accessories. Crazy! I love my cats, but surely tutus on animals are abuse!! Couldn't imagine what Jet's pals would say if she rocked up in a pink tutu with diamantes on the back fence, they'd probably beat her up knowing this area!

Emma x


----------



## jbell157

Hey guys! Sorry for the long interlude. I've been crazy with work and DH's birthday was last weekend. I partied until 4am and just wasn't able to recover my sleep pattern until today. I have just been so tired! 

But welcome to all the new ladies! Glad to have you along. 

Puppy you are darn right you aren't getting out that easy! You better hang around! ;)

Sorry to hear about the house situation D but I'm sure everything will work out! Hope you had a great night out. 

How's everyone doing? Ready for another weekend? I'm so ready to sleep all day.

Well off to get ready for work. I'll do some more catching up when I get home! 

:hugs:


----------



## baby D

GenYsuperlady said:


> BabyD -- soo glad you are getting a night out - thanks mum! What kind of restaurant is it?

I know. Gotta love mums hey :flower:

We are off to a restuarant called Beckitts. A kinda English come Spanish feel/food. So tasty --- seriously the nices meal to be had in there ---------- not to mention the fact it is a wine bar :wine:

May aswell make the most of it :blush:

So, what's everyone else up to tonight then?


----------



## jbell157

We are trying to find some food! My DH won't pick where he wants to eat for the life of him! After that who knows. I'm really in the mood for some margaritas!


----------



## MalsKerry

Hey,

I would love to joing your group for TTC May:happydance:
Im soon to be 29 DH is soon to be 27, from Australia and cant wait to start trying! We are off to Egypt in March ( hopefully all the rioting will have calmed down by then!) and Europe in July/August. I wanted to do more travelling and keep putting off starting a family but as someone told me there is never a good time to start trying, so here we are!!!
Yey:cloud9:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

MalsKerry said:


> Hey,
> 
> I would love to joing your group for TTC May:happydance:
> Im soon to be 29 DH is soon to be 27, from Australia and cant wait to start trying! We are off to Egypt in March ( hopefully all the rioting will have calmed down by then!) and Europe in July/August. I wanted to do more travelling and keep putting off starting a family but as someone told me there is never a good time to start trying, so here we are!!!
> Yey:cloud9:

Welcome Mals!!!
We are glad to have another traveler amongst us. Many of us have created a sort of "crib list" of things that we want to do before we get pregnant and have kids (which reminds me, time for my next sushi fix). For almost all of us travel is on that list! I am 28 and DH is 29. We are going to Ireland and Italy in April, and a quick jaunt down to San Diego next weekend for some sunshine!

What made you decide that May was the month for you?


Jess - I will meet you in Margaritaville tonight!

Happy Friday ladies!


----------



## MalsKerry

It was supposed to be March but I kind of got cold feet again!!! Just got it in my head I need to travel more, Chose May as if we do concieve right away...which I dont think will happen or am not fussed if I do I wont be too pregnant to travel to Europe in july/august! I need to study this site more to get all the countdown tickers etc

Kerry xoxo


----------



## mrspeanut

Good afternoon ladies, hope you are all well. It's really snowy here today - about 4-5 inches! Fingers crossed it lasts till tomorrow and we might not have to go to work!! 

Having a chilled out day today and nursing another hangover! I need to cut down in the next month or two though before TTC but at the moment we're having a lot of fun and making the most of the opportunities when we can!

Well off to play in the snow again with Henry! xxx


----------



## jbell157

MalsKerry said:


> Hey,
> 
> I would love to joing your group for TTC May:happydance:
> Im soon to be 29 DH is soon to be 27, from Australia and cant wait to start trying! We are off to Egypt in March ( hopefully all the rioting will have calmed down by then!) and Europe in July/August. I wanted to do more travelling and keep putting off starting a family but as someone told me there is never a good time to start trying, so here we are!!!
> Yey:cloud9:

Welcom Mals! Sounds like you've got a lot of fun ahead! I bet your trips will be amazing.

Well I haven't been able to have a good sit down on this forum in awhile. How is everyone?

Snow sounds delightful mrs. peanut! Yesterday it was 71 degrees here! It has not felt like winter at all this year. I'm sure that means we will have an extremely hot summer as well.

Gen when is your San Francisco trip? DH and I are trying to plan a trip to south Florida for my spring break, but right now we are price watching the airlines. I swear their ticket prices sky rocket more and more!

D how's the house situation coming? Any new leads?

Is everyone still super excited about April/May/June? Can you believe what our tickers are saying? It will be here before we know it! I don't think I have baby fever anymore as much as it has just become a fact that we will be TTC soon which I'm excited about. 

Well off to work-out, take a shower and watch the super bowl. Have a great rest of the weekend ladies!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Damn you and your working out.

It's 10:15am and I just woke up in a hungover fuzz. My crib list resolution to party til I drop before tt might just have been met. I think I've dropped. Had a great time last night going to a Portland Trailblazers game (win!) then a pub crawl for a good friend's birthday. 

Now I'm barely alive and I can hear DH downstairs prepping food for the Superbowl get together we are having today. I guess hair of the dog will have to do its job.

Still SOOOO excited to TTC. I'm also feeling less anxious and fever-y and just happily peaceful that it's so soon! Just a few things left to get in order (5 more lbs...I'm stuck at a very frustrating plateau), need to eat more sushi and Brie, and getting a nesting type urge to paint the living room (?!)

Our San Diego trip is next weekend!!!! So pumped. I've been peeking ahead the weather forecast, and supposedly it will be mid to high 60s and sunny when we are there!!

One of my biggest issues before trying to conceive was feeling comfortable in my job. I still am very anxious for my six month review next month, pain feeling very good at this point. I definitely feel like I'm a contributing member of the team.

Peanut &#8211; where do you live you're getting this much snow? I bet you're little man is having a blast playing in it!!

Okay time for me to venture downstairs and face this day. I think a gallon of water is in order.

CHEERS!!!


----------



## mrspeanut

I live in north-west of England. It just seems to have been one big down pour as there is no more snow forecast here this week. It's been great fun to spend the weekend playing it! 

Not looking forward to work tomorrow. Lost my enthusiasm at the moment as am distracted by WTT, lol. I am working hard still but I always dislike this time of year with going to work and coming home in the dark. Would rather be cuddled up at home with Henry!

Had a surprise from DH when we were discussing TTC and he suggested bringing it forward a month. It won't affect taking time off from work, even if we were lucky enough to get pregnant straight away. Even more excited now it's only 2 months away :)

Hope you're hangover is better now Gen, mine has just about gone (it's 8pm here!)

Emma x


----------



## baby D

Peanut, I know what you mean about WTT providing lack of enthusiasm for work ----- I keep thinking/hoping 'I won't be here this time next year!'......also, did work prevent you from going into work?? We didn't get any -- not a flake! Was hoping for a snow day!!

And thanks for asking about the house situ Jbell x Well Mark's parents have sais that if we are still struggling for an exchange come March/April time then they MAY ONLY MAY be in a position to help us with a deposit to buy our own home!!!!! Trying so hard not to get my hopes up as it may well come to nothing.......but am failing miserably!


----------



## mrspeanut

No such luck with the snow day! The playground was covered though so the kids were inside all day getting cabin fever when all they wanted to do was throw snowballs at each other. Crazy day!

Baby D, glad you have had some good news with the house situation. Did you have a good night out the other night? 

Hope everyone's had a good day xx


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Sorry no snow days for you ladies! It's been gorgeous out here - sunny and low-mid 50's - very unusual for us not to have rain this time of year.

BabyD - great news! You may not end up needing the help but it's very hard to get a house as a young couple these days. Take whatever help you can get!!

Not much going on here...stoked for Cali this weekend! It's been a great motivator to go to the gym!!!!


----------



## baby D

Thanks, Gen! I am hoiping we won't need it -- but if we do, then sure! We will take the offer! 

Peanut -- we had a fab night fuelled by wine and wine and wine.......our fav restuarant was booked out, though! So we ended up going for an Indian -- still tasty!


----------



## MalsKerry

Ok so I literally went back to the start of this thread and read the whole thing!!!!! So Im pretty sure Im up with whats going on in everyones worlds! So 3 things about myself not baby things are

1. I was originally born in Oxford England but immigrated to Australia when I was 7 so Im pretty much an aussie girl at heart
2. Like reading and love Twilight......bahahahaha I know right
3. like travelling learning about other peoples cultures and definately need to do more.

Jess- some of the things you have written sound exactly like what I would say eg wanting to TTC cause of the whole getting older thing, then getting cold feet - definately me but May it is! And it would be so awesome if we could all follow each other in the TTC forums.

Its the opposite in Australia to what it is in USA and England at the moment summer really hot 35-40 degrees(95-105 Fahrenheit) and we just had the 6 week summer holidays but back to reality now. We only have just got in maternity leave I think its 18 weeks paid at $550 a week ( US$596). but before that nothing. Me and my partner (28 + 26) both work away 2 weeks on 1 week off at a gold mine up north, which is pretty normal for Australia lots of mining resources so we are trying to pay more off our mortgage and save for holidays. I have just started taking prenatal vitamins today(again lol) and stopped taking BCP in April last year(we use condoms......bahahaha I know i know) so my cycles are not regular and just have got into charting but a little confused still, have ff on my ipone and did the school thing but I find it hard to read the charts.
Also I work 7 nights have 1 day off then work 7 days then fly home for a weeks break do you think I should keep temping? I wake up alot and get a few strange ones I have to discard....Thanks heaps for reading and hope everyone has a great rest of the week and weekend xoxox

Kerry


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hey Mals- welcome!
What do you do in the gold mines? Will you go back to work full time?
I honestly can't imagine temping with that schedule ;), maybe opk's will work better for you :)

Super broody today...bored at work = trouble. Why won't time fly??


----------



## mrspeanut

Hiya MalsKerry :wave:

Working in a gold mine sounds cool! Reckon Gen has a good idea using OPKs with your work schedule. I am a bit of a novice when it comes to charting, so i'm not much help there, but I think you have take your temp the same time each day after at least 3 hours of sleep (although please correct me ladies if I am wrong) which would be difficult if you're changing between day and night shifts. 

Hope everyone is ok today xxx


----------



## amberdawn723

Hi ladies! :hi:
I guess I'm joining you all now. I was TTC but we had to change our plans now that we are officially going on a family vacation with my parents and brother to Hawaii in December :happydance:.....which means I have to postpone TTC til May so my due date will be in February or later (I don't want to be bursting pregnant or have a newborn on the trip). 
We basically have 3 months to TTC this year: May, June, and July. If we conceived any later than that, then I would be under 20 weeks or so during the vacation, and that wouldn't be good considering that I've had hyperemesis gravidarum with both my previous pregnancies (extreme morning sickness). 

I do plan on charting while I wait though. I had a short luteal phase last cycle that kinda concerns me, so I want to keep an eye on things and see if it goes back to normal....I am breastfeeding so who knows.


----------



## baby D

Hello to our new ladies --- hope the next handful of months fly for you!

So am shattered today! Such a week at work and it is only Wednesday! Writing assessments for 30 children had to be handed in Monday. reports for 30 children had to go out today and have parents evening tomorrow night........yawn..............hurry up weekend!

So my AF arrived today and that made me feel broodier still!! Hopefully not too many more of those to come for a while!

What are you all up to?


----------



## mrspeanut

Hi amberdawn, it's great to meet so many new people! Good luck, did you catch easily with your other two? 

Baby D I feel your pain with the report writing and AF arriving today :( I can't wait till half term in less than 2 weeks :dance: Hope parent's eve is ok tomorrow, it's one of the only things I hate about teaching, well that and marking.....urgh!!!

xx


----------



## baby D

mrspeanut said:


> Hi amberdawn, it's great to meet so many new people! Good luck, did you catch easily with your other two?
> 
> Baby D I feel your pain with the report writing and AF arriving today :( I can't wait till half term in less than 2 weeks :dance: Hope parent's eve is ok tomorrow, it's one of the only things I hate about teaching, well that and marking.....urgh!!!
> 
> xx

You and me both peanut :haha: So you were 'attacked' by AF today too??? You realise then that if we have similar cycles then from May onwards we'll be POAS for a BFP at the same time each month! :happydance: :happydance: How exciting!


----------



## mrspeanut

Yep AF arrived today, but I am so glad - I have had bad PMT this month, poor DH! Don't know if its because I only came off the coil last month. 

Yay not long now to go now :dance: how long have your cycles been? Will be cool to have a POAS buddy! Lol xx


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Lordy you ladies know so much about your cycles! I've been too afraid to go off bc in order to see how they are. I am already 3 days late putting in my Nuva Ring this month so thinking I might finally just go off to see how the old menstrual cycle reacts. I've been in bc consistently for 10+ years...from what I remember my cycles were normal, but who knows??

Oh life is rough for us career ladies. Sometimes (like today) work is do slow the days drag on. Other days it's so hectic I'm not sure how I'll manage pregnant!

Welcome amberdawn! How long we're you ttc before putting it on hold?


----------



## puppymom

I don't think I"d just use OPKs, as some women have LH surges all month, even if it's not time for ovulation. As well, they don't tell you for sure if ovulation has occurred, they just predict when it would come. So, if you just have an LH surge, and think it was ovulation, and then DTD unprotected, and actually ovulate then.. you might get a big surprise!


----------



## jbell157

Whoa you guys have been busy chatting!

So hey Amber and Kerry (again ;)) Welcome to our wonderful thread. I bet we are the best group of girls on this forum! I can't wait until we start TTC together. That is one of the main reasons I think I'm not getting cold feet again. I'm still super excited.

Kerry, as far as charting, the "rule" is to take your temp right after you wake up in the morning at the same time! Well...I don't do that!:haha: I take my temp right when I wake up, whether its at 6:30am or 10:30am and my charting has been fine! I personally don't think the 4 hours makes a difference as on my first charting cycle I was spot on for finding my ovulation day. Now as far as switching from morning to night sleep cycles... I don't know. I can recommend that you test it out though right now before we get any closer so you can be sure if it works or not. Do a whole cycle and see what happens. Or you can use opk's but I don't know much about them! If you need help charting let me know and I'll private message you :winkwink:

I know what you mean about free time=baby madness Gen! I'm fine when I'm at work but as soon as I get home and get a free thought that's all that's on my mind! Luckily I have found a really cool fitness center that will help keep me busy in the evenings. I got tired of running all the time and now I have some cool classes to go to. They have Zumba, Pilates, and an awesome Hip-Hop class. I did the Hip-Hop class and it was SO fun! It had great music and choreography. Now I can't dance to save my life but I tried and boy I'm sore!

Other than that, school is going well, progress reports go out tomorrow. Some of my kids will be shocked at their grade :wacko: and I know what you two mean, D and peanut, grading is no fun. But I think I hate meetings more! Ugh! We have tons!

But I have decided on my masters. I'm doing a M.S. in Mathematics through Texas A&M. I know I will be starting it after the LO gets here but it's online and with my husband's help and my brain I think I will be ok. My best friend did two years of nursing school with a baby and I've talked to her and she said I will be fine. It's either that or push my plans off for another year, and I really don't want to. I'm finally seriously excited about having a baby. 

Well, now that I'm all caught up what have you guys been up to?


----------



## amberdawn723

mrspeanut said:


> Hi amberdawn, it's great to meet so many new people! Good luck, did you catch easily with your other two?




GenYsuperlady said:


> Welcome amberdawn! How long we're you ttc before putting it on hold?

Thanks for the welcome! My 1st DD was conceived right after we got married (ntnp). We did ntnp for 3 years after she was born and never had any luck. So then we started actively ttc....and after 6 months we conceived our 2nd DD. (There's a 4 years and 3 months gap between our girls). This time around we want our kids closer in age so we are ttc a lot sooner. If we get pregnant this summer then our two youngest will be roughly 2 years apart. We only started ttc this last cycle before our plans got changed.


----------



## baby D

Hey ladies xx
Am suffering tonight! Having such bad tummy cramps and feeling miserable for myself. Sooo have orded a chinese, put on my warm dressing gown and gonna have an early-ish- night!

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Baby, that sounds looovely. DH and I are leaving tonight for San Diego and I feel wretched: nausea, tired, headache and lightheaded... I'm sure I just have some sort of virus. What terrible timing!
Luckily we have a few hours before we need to go to the airport, so I'm going to take a nap to see if I can feel better.


----------



## MalsKerry

Hey Lovely Ladies thankyou so much for all the great advice!!

GenY - I work in the stores and take stuff underground to the stores as they need it in my I.T(it looks like a tractor and has forks on the front to carry stuff) its pretty cruisy and boring just up there to be with DH and some extra money. Its not a town or anything its in the middle of nowhere so no families or kids around, so you wouldnt really go back there after you have a baby but I would definately want to work after bubs is born cause thats just me so would prob go into business with my dad(cleaning company). I have worked ever since I graduated highschool so Im used to it. Hope you have an awesome time in SanDiego!!! Im jealous where you off to next? It is so expensive to travel from Australia to anywhere in the world including interstate to.

MrsPeanut- It was cool for the first 4 months now it is an everyday job and boring lol. I dont have to be underground all day lke most ppl who are up there(incl. DH! lol) and I have access to a computer so Im on this website alot!!! yes boredom is a killer!!! And yeah I just temp when I wake up so different times but Im sure it wouldnt make that much of a difference except for the day inbetween.

Puppymom- yeah I will prob use charting and OPK'S when TTC to bet a more accurate result

Jess- Yeah I just temp as soon as I wake up either 4pm nights, 4am days and whenever I wake up on break, It hasnt been too eratic so will keep doing it and then use OPKs when TTC

Well having a BBQ tonight with some good friends....and their babes I swear I am literally the last one in my friends to have a baby!!!!!! not that I mind that much, just makes me want one and so much more impatient!!! lol

You ladies who are teachers it must make you soooo broody!!
Kerry xoxoxxo


----------



## MalsKerry

So what do you all want to have?? Obviously we would all want a healthy bubs boy or girl it wouldnt matter but still we kind of have a preference, jbell wants a boy first....I want a boy I think, and I want 2...3 at the most. How many y'all want??

Kerry xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## GenYsuperlady

2, maybe 3...and I really just want to be surprised by the sex :)


----------



## MalsKerry

GenYsuperlady said:


> 2, maybe 3...and I really just want to be surprised by the sex :)

Yeah I wont find out either it will be soooo much more exciting!!


----------



## amberdawn723

MalsKerry said:


> So what do you all want to have?? Obviously we would all want a healthy bubs boy or girl it wouldnt matter but still we kind of have a preference, jbell wants a boy first....I want a boy I think, and I want 2...3 at the most. How many y'all want??
> 
> Kerry xoxoxoxoxo

I have 2 girls and would love to have a boy. I want 4 or 5 kids...but DH is stuck at 3. We'll just have to wait and see if that changes over time.


----------



## jbell157

I just want two. And Kerry is correct. I want a boy first. ;)

Whew, we had a crazy party night last night. And in the midst of the margaritas and tequila shots my husband forgot we were "preventing"!!!! Gen you are very smart to stay on your bc because apparently our significant others don't think straight sometimes! But it gets better! Now that I'm charting I know it's around my O day! So here I am freaking out and DH is like oh well it's ok! Noooo it's not ok! I have a plan! So now I'm going to be OCD about my charting and I have to do that stupid two week wait!

I'm mad at him. He's like oh you didn't tell me and I said yes I did! I told you Thursday that it was coming up! Uhhhh. :dohh: Hope you ladies don't mind me venting to you. It's just frustrating that now I'm going to have to sit and wonder what will come of this situation for the next two weeks or so. Lesson learned! Tell DH fifty times that he has to follow through with our preventative measures before we BD!:wacko:

Other than that it got cold here today. It's in the thirties. It may even snow Tuesday. But I have a nice 4 day weekend this week and I'm looking forward to catching up on some sleep. Especially after another 4am party night.:sleep:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

What an ironic post Jess....I didn't put my nuva ring back in this month! DH and I have decided to NTNP!!! I was getting so worked up and over planning...it was making me miserable!! Now everything is about fate. NO temping, NO charting, NO cervical checks for anything. No special positions and no lying down after sex. Purely just not preventing!
I have no clue if I will ovulate because it's my first month off bc in a decade AND I actually put the ring in for 14 hours while I was unsure. Oh well :)
Who knew the answer to over planning was just to say F it!! Funny though we will both. E a bit questionable on AF this month!! When is your predicted O? Purely by the calendar mine is Valentines Day!!


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> What an ironic post Jess....I didn't put my nuva ring back in this month! DH and I have decided to NTNP!!! I was getting so worked up and over planning...it was making me miserable!! Now everything is about fate. NO temping, NO charting, NO cervical checks for anything. No special positions and no lying down after sex. Purely just not preventing!
> I have no clue if I will ovulate because it's my first month off bc in a decade AND I actually put the ring in for 14 hours while I was unsure. Oh well :)
> Who knew the answer to over planning was just to say F it!! Funny though we will both. E a bit questionable on AF this month!! When is your predicted O? Purely by the calendar mine is Valentines Day!!

Wow! You're right, pure irony! My predicted O day is today. Lol. And it's not that it would be a big deal if I was to get pg now, I was just hoping to line it up with my summer vacation. 

But let the irony continue...when we first decided to TTC we were thinking of maybe trying for an October baby. We eventually decided against it; however, if we were to get pg from this the due date would be November 3. So it would be a definite possibility that we could have an October baby!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

We would be nov 7....accidental bump buddies!


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> We would be nov 7....accidental bump buddies!

LOL, so are you guys truly NTNP now? Or are you still WTT? I've read that unless you're using some type of bc (other than pull out method) then you are NTNP because people who are really WTT are people who have situations where if they got pg it would be difficult. But I really like the group of people that I have in WTT so I didn't want to switch to NTNP. As a matter of fact, I've checked out some of the other TTC forums and they are just crazy! I don't know if I'm going to like leaving the calmness of the WTT forum.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I consider us fully ntnp because no pull out...bit ntnp-ers seem to be really ttc. I'm raking here!!!


----------



## jbell157

Well charting isn't seeming to help my cause. I can't tell if I've O'd yet because this morning my temp was 98.5 which is very, very high for my normal so I'm chalking it up to the tequila shots and social smoking. So I don't know where I stand right now but I do know it's going to be a long two weeks. 

We are not full on NTNP-ers because we still pull out. And that's simply because I want to try and line up with my summer break. If it weren't for that I think it'd be on.


----------



## MalsKerry

lol you girls are hilarious.....cant wait to read your posts over the next two weeks xoxox


----------



## baby D

Jess, try not to worry. Whgat will be will be! Will keep my fingers crossed that AF arrives as normal and won't mess up your plan --- been there last month! Very frustrating!


Gen, ooooh wow NTNP without pullout! You are TTC!!! Aggh! How exciting! 

I have heartburn today --- went out to fire and stone for a girlie meal last night and think i used too much chilli oul! OUCH!

and as for number of children, we have two -- boy and girl so one more for us will be it! Honestly hoping for a girl so that Millie can have a sister ---- so close to my sisters ---- but so long as bubbs is healthy that is all that matters really!

So am thinking a weekebd away somewhere hot n sunny is very much needed! Fed up of this big freeze! Wouldn't mind if we had a proper snow with it but it's just all ice and freezing winds!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I see my last post made almost no sense...damnyouautocorrect!

Anyway, in real life I do consider us ttc, but in the BnB forum world I consider us NTNP because we are not preventing (no pull out) but not trying (no charting etc).
I find it strange when I visit the NTNP boards to see so much TRYING!!! Lol!
Anyway, I prefer the calm here, along with Jess.
BabyD - a sunny getaway is a brilliant idea. Unless you are us and in a very cloudy, drizzly San Diego. Will have to go tanning tomorrow to make up for it ;)
Kerry - please make fun of me all you want!! I'm a symptom mess PRE-Ovulation due to a wretched stomach bug I picked up. Have been constantly nauseous for the past 4 days (have I mentioned our sunny weekend away isn't turning out as planned? LOL). 

I'm off to enjoy my last day in SD with a very hungover hubby who finally feels as ill as I do! I think we will be keeping it low-key!


----------



## baby D

Gen, how long have you been NTNP???? Are you SURE it's a bug????


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Lol yes, I had a normal AF Feb 1st and been ntnp since then. Actually POAS'd yesterday because I couldn't believe I was so nauseous with just a bug! Big old negativo...I'm just plain old sick! It was actually reassuring when I got diarrhea (sorry!) as I KNOW that isn't part of morning sickness lol!
Pretty sure my ovaries are freaking out now...do you guys get painful ovulation or painful sex around ovulation??


----------



## jbell157

So you are TTC 2 months early! That's interesting :winkwink: What happened to wine and Guinness on your trip? I see the madness has finally gotten to you! Oh the dreaded insanity of Estrogen.:haha: 

But I totally agree with you about the NTNP-ers. They are just as crazy as the TTC-ers. There is a ton of trying. I find it very intimidating to go in there even though I'm technically a NTNP-er. I just don't feel like dealing with all that crazy. I thought that if I charted I would seem crazy but I've realized I'm so casual about it that I really just use it to keep me sane as far as knowing when AF will decide to arrive. But I'm not into all that crazy CM and cervical position...that is a little much for me. :wacko:

Anyways, I'm sorry that your sick and that it's not sunny on your vacay. I know there is a stomach bug going around here as well and I'm trying very hard not to catch it. 

D, glad you had a fun girls night out. Did you get some ant-acid for your heartburn? I hate heartburn it's terrible! Hope you ladies feel better soon. I'm off to catch up on some DVR and snuggle under the covers. It has gone from 65+ everyday to mid 30's. It's quite an affront to my body temperature! :) 

xoxoxo


----------



## GenYsuperlady

JBell - the wine and Guinness may still happen. It is nice to have a reward if we don't get preggo right away. I don't really know why we aren't waiting...except that I was making me crazy and now I feel so much calmer. No pressure to get pregnant right away, and I am more at peace. If we do happen to fall pregnant right away...well...oh well. It's what we wanted, right? Lol


----------



## jbell157

Yeah, now that I'm thinking its a possibility that it could happen I'm more excited, and definitely ready to try now. I just don't want to try next month because I'd like to avoid a Christmas baby. However, after March, it may be time to just go for it. We have a ton of January birthdays...maybe it's time to add one more. But then again, that blasted summer vacation would be nice too...hmm, maybe it's time to do some research
:muaha:


----------



## puppymom

jbell157 said:


> We are not full on NTNP-ers because we still pull out. And that's simply because I want to try and line up with my summer break. If it weren't for that I think it'd be on.

This is us (even if we are trying to hold out longer than originally planned)!


----------



## jbell157

puppymom said:


> jbell157 said:
> 
> 
> We are not full on NTNP-ers because we still pull out. And that's simply because I want to try and line up with my summer break. If it weren't for that I think it'd be on.
> 
> This is us (even if we are trying to hold out longer than originally planned)!Click to expand...

So are you back in or are you guys still waiting longer?


----------



## puppymom

Still waiting longer.. at this time - but no prevention other than pull out, so take it with a grain of salt! That could all easily change before September comes around though because I really do want to start trying!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Jess - your summer vacay plan sounds lush -- I can see how that is a major motivation to wait. How is your chart? Did you ovulate?
Puppy - I like your attitude - taking it day by day!!!
I'm back to work after our whirlwind weekend getaway and pretty exhausted!!! I'm still a bit nauseous but improving I think :). I am having much less ovulation type symptoms today -- think I might have o'd earlier than expected (purely going by calendar). All weekend I was have mettleshmirtz (sp?) pains and nipples got very sore/sensitive. Today, not much of anything. I didn't track CM or anything but don't remember anything explicitly "egg white." I can see how charting temp would certainly give amazing insight to where I am in my cycle...maybe I'll try that in March. I'm not super keen on a Christmas baby but don't care all that much. At this point I've given it all to mother nature!


----------



## jbell157

I'm about 95% sure that I O'd Saturday, but I'll have to wait until tomorrow to be sure since the day I think I O'd was the day I had to discard my temp from excessive partying. Now whether I get pg from that little fiasco is a different situation entirely. I wouldn't mind but then again it does throw a quirk in my plans. It's like on one hand I can't wait to be pregnant and have my LO but on the other I know there are a few things I need to do before May to be ready. 

But I'm glad you're feeling better. We have winter holiday today and tomorrow so I have resolved to be extremely lazy. Also as far as EWCM not everyone gets it, or sees it. It's more like if you get an excess of creamy CM, or if you feel really slippery when you wipe, those are both really good signs your ovulating.

Hope that helps.


----------



## mrspeanut

Oh my goodness I go away for a few days on the lash and everything changes! I am going to have to spend some time catching up! Great news on the ntnp though ladies, very exciting!!! xxx


----------



## jbell157

mrspeanut said:


> Oh my goodness I go away for a few days on the lash and everything changes! I am going to have to spend some time catching up! Great news on the ntnp though ladies, very exciting!!! xxx

I was starting to get worried about you! Welcome back! What's been going on?


----------



## baby D

Hey peanut! So what's been going on with you? Been anywhere nice??


----------



## baby D

I get ovulation pains -- normally down low on my left side! Can get headachy round then too x


----------



## MalsKerry

I never get any symptoms really, it's kind of annoying. I get dull period pain for like 2 days but I can handle not taking anything for it, so if I didnt record my cycles on my iphone app I wouldnt really know where I was through my cycle. Hopefully this wont be an issue when TTC, I dont notice any EWCM either just watery stuff, would you girls be worried or not?:shrug:

Also WOOOHOOOO for the NTNPer's!!! YOU GO GIRLS!

Super excited for you's. xoxoxoxoxoxo:happydance:


----------



## jbell157

MalsKerry said:


> I never get any symptoms really, it's kind of annoying. I get dull period pain for like 2 days but I can handle not taking anything for it, so if I didnt record my cycles on my iphone app I wouldnt really know where I was through my cycle. Hopefully this wont be an issue when TTC, I dont notice any EWCM either just watery stuff, would you girls be worried or not?:shrug:
> 
> Also WOOOHOOOO for the NTNPer's!!! YOU GO GIRLS!
> 
> Super excited for you's. xoxoxoxoxoxo:happydance:

*Lack of Egg White Cervical Mucus*

_From about.com Fertility_

"Not every woman will have egg white cervical mucus, and that doesn't necessarily mean you have a fertility problem. (Though a complete lack of cervical mucus can be a sign that something isn't right.) For some women, just before ovulation, they may notice more watery cervical mucus that never quite becomes like raw egg white.

If this is your situation, then the best time to have sex to get pregnant would be the days you have this watery cervical mucus. It is possible to get pregnant and never get the so-called "ideal" egg white cervical mucus."

Hope that helps! Sounds like you are perfectly fine! :winkwink:


----------



## jbell157

Ok, so I input another temp into FF today and it locked onto an O day. It was Friday...and guess when that little incident occurred...Friday night! Soooo...I looked at the pregnancy analyzer and it said "Good", which means that there is a good _chance_ I could be pg. Now I know that if there is a chance I could be pg then I have to be "good" :angelnot: which means no drinking or social smoking until I know for sure, i.e. AF shows up or I get a BFP. Smoking won't be hard for me because I've never even bought a pack in my life, I usually just share with my Aunt Molly or borrow one from my BIL but drinking will be hard on the weekends. :drunk: We were supposed to go camping this weekend for a friend's birthday party but what do you do when you camp...cook...no...sing songs...uh no...tell stories...nope...you get drunk! :haha:

So now I don't think I want to go...I know I'm a party pooper :brat: but it won't be any fun for me. I'll be freezing and sober, woo hoo. Not.:growlmad: 

Anyways ladies, I'll keep you up-to-date. I'm only 4 dpo so _only_ 10 more to go.:wacko:


Now off to the dentist! :help:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Happy valentines day!! Anyone have special plans with their OH? I think hubby and I are taking this holiday off...our big plan tonight is to hit the grocery store! Last night DH made us dinner (steak and asparagus) and rented the movie I wanted to see (Contagion--so good!) so that was actually a really great date night at home!

Jess - thanks for the ewcm post, I deffo was my "moistest" over the weekend, have dried up quite a bit since. DH was in heaven and kept saying how much wetter things were down there without birth control! Over the weekend is also when I had my pelvic pain and ovary pain with sex...so I'm pretty convinced that IF I ovulated, it was Saturday or so. Of course being on vacay we did the deed on sat and sun!!! Thurs morning too If I remember correctly... And of course will tonight for v-day (I actually shaved and everything lol!)
I'm laying low on the social vices as well...going to Blazers game Thurs night with friends and a concert Saturday...but can easily get out of drinking at those -- camping would definitely be harder, especially since you need to drink to stay warm!!
I'm going to call myself 3 DPO...nipples sore and sensitive again this morning though...whatever tha means!!! Lordy...your chart is now the object of my desire!

I tried looking at some other forums and I just can't handle the insanity! Sorry if I broke the club rules...but I'm desperate to stay with you gals!!!

Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo!!!!


----------



## baby D

Well Gen -- we wanna keep you!


----------



## mrspeanut

Heh heh don't go anywhere you two, jbell and gen! And fingers crossed for you both xxxx

I have just been doing all the stuff you can't do when pregnant - staying out late, drinking tequila and a bit too much wine, eating rare steaks! Lol it's been fun, its been two years since i last did a girls night out! but I have only been out to the pub once and had to have a babysitter the rest of the time it was me and dh enjoying time in! Been pretty hectic with work and looking after Henry too. I don't want to miss out on time with him so spend as much as I can with him when he's awake till about 7pm. Next week is half term so I'll have lots more time to read the forums.

I wish April would hurry up, I want to be ttc! Xxx


----------



## MalsKerry

I am super excited for you GenY and JBell!! and yeah I agree with GenY, sucks to go camping if you cant drink.....I would go I guess and just not drink but it would be super boring...would you tell them why you werent drinking? I wouldnt as then they would just ask you non stop about being preggers. We had Valentines day last night it was ok, we arent really into it but DH did buy me roses and we watched True Blood...my fave show. Well I am flying back to work today for 2 weeks. But I will prob be on here non stop! 

MrsPeanut your life sounds bliss ATM!!! sounds like all the stuff I like to do
GenY LMAO about your DH being in heaven with the slipperyness It does feel heaps better hey!!!!
JBell thank you so much for posting that info on CM xoxoxoxox

Sounds like you ladies have good chances of getting BFP!!:happydance:

Kerry xoxoxo


----------



## jbell157

You're right, camping would be super boring with no drinking. And no I wouldn't tell them why, I would just make up some excuse. But I don't think we are going now as I believe it is supposed to rain.

Glad you had a happy v-day. We don't celebrate it much either as I'm not a big romantic. I got to go to lunch at my favorite place and then I got a balloon. Now that I've been working out a lot I didn't want any candy so all-in-all it was pretty good.

How about you other ladies? Any special Valentine's Day plans?


----------



## mrspeanut

Nothing amazing although dh rustled up a lovely dinner and a card so that was nice. I managed a card too! To be fair we had agreed no presents as we don't want any of the usual valentines stuff. 

Did any of you ladies get any valentines treats? Xxx


----------



## baby D

Valentines??? Normal day here --- Mark had to work it anyhow. Think he may be taking for dinner at my fave resturant on Friday, though!

Tried to 'suggest' NTNP' properlt to OH but he was like noooo not yet! We should know bu middle March if May will work well for us still (should do) if not will have to push it back a bit as OH just not keen to start till we are moved or at least have a def moving date! Sensible really!

Agree that camping with no drinkies would not be fun ---- good job for the rain, huh?


----------



## baby D

You know what? If we don't get to try April/May --- i'll have no WTT buddies --- you girls keep me sane :nope:

So hoping OH paraents come through with their offer to help us onto the ladder --- middle of March seems ages away!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Baby we will always be your buddies!!!!!

V-day was low key for us - DH got me flowers, a small box of truffles and a sweet card. I got him a card with a coupon "good for 15 minute massage with a happy ending!". We ended up not using it last night though as I was ready for bed at 8:30pm and DH was not.

I'm having light-ish bleeding today...seems too early (?) and heavy (?) to be implantation bleeding...I have no clue what is going on with my body. Menstrual confusion after stopping birth control???

FML.


----------



## mrspeanut

Yeah course we'll still be buddies! Hey who knows what will happen, we can stick together xxx

Gen, I don't really know about the after effects of stopping birth control, have you googled it? Although with it being within a week of ovulating it could be implantation. Fingers crossed xxx

Jbell do you know whether your camping yet? I'm sure we could help you come up with a good (funny) excuses not to drink! It can be a game! Lol xxx

Think I'm paying for my weekend of fun now, feel crappy - sore throat, achey and shattered - just in time for the holidays boo!!


----------



## puppymom

baby D said:


> You know what? If we don't get to try April/May --- i'll have no WTT buddies --- you girls keep me sane :nope:

Well sadly we likely won't try until the second half of the year, so we can still be buddies if you don't try in April/May!



GenYsuperlady said:


> I'm having light-ish bleeding today...seems too early (?) and heavy (?) to be implantation bleeding...I have no clue what is going on with my body. Menstrual confusion after stopping birth control???
> 
> FML.

I don't know much about implantation bleeding, but I don't think it's too early... how long since you thought you o'd again?


----------



## baby D

Thanks girls xx

Gen, could be implanatation ---- how many days past ovulation are you?


----------



## jbell157

Well I am cramping but I think it's ovulation cramping. Stupid FF lied to me and I think that I actually O'd today! So we are preventing because I have the possibility of getting a pimp job next year at a private school. If that happens though we will have to put our plans on hold for a year. But I will also have a kick ass job and my kids can go to a fantastic private school for free! 

Anyways, Gen that may just be implantation bleeding, you never know :winkwink:.

But all in all my day ended well. The school day lasted forevvvvvveeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrr! And it was not fun. But got home, hit the gym, did some toning and Zumba (super fun) and ended up having a potential interview at a great school. Now I'm home with hubby, about to get some grub, hit the shower, and watch DVR. If that's not blessed I don't know what is!

Hope you guys had an awesome day! Plus it's hump day! :happydance:


----------



## mrspeanut

What's hump day or shouldn't I ask?!

Good luck for your interview result. My school is a private one and it's an awesome place to work, definitely want my son to go to it when he's older. Xx


----------



## puppymom

Hump day is Wednesday... the middle (hump) of the week!


----------



## mrspeanut

Ah that's cool, I thought it was hump day as in 'humping day' and we were all supposed to be bd-ing tonight in honour of it! Lol xxx


----------



## jbell157

mrspeanut said:


> Ah that's cool, I thought it was hump day as in 'humping day' and we were all supposed to be bd-ing tonight in honour of it! Lol xxx

:rofl: That's funny! And thanks for the good luck. We'll see how it turns out. If I don't get it it's no big deal as I like my job and am happy where I am now. :winkwink:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Lmao - hump day can have both meanings if you want it to, peanut!! :sex:

Jess - when did all this interview stuff come up?? Definitely sounds like an AMAZING opportunity. Hopefully O is today as opposed to last Friday!! You'll still have to POAS for us though :wink:

I am officially in menstrual confusion land. I'm having a version of my period...it's lighter than usual, but not light...I imagine with only two weeks since the last :witch: there is just less lining to slough off. Strangely enough I thought I'd be one of those people who goes straight to a normal cycle after stopping bc...now I'm glad to have some time to let it all even out. I want to start temping now too just to know wtf is going on...of course forgot this morning...have to start the habit!!!

But yay I'm back to wtt for at least 2 weeks lol, and may try to avoid this month as its bad timing if I do get preggo - will be sick on my trip in April but too early to announce...

Anyway - xoxo to the May Flowers!


----------



## puppymom

Gen, you should definitely chart! I would go insane not knowing when/why AF was coming! But that's me.. I need to plan and know things, hence why I'm on this board! lol Sounds like your body is just adjusting to no hormones.


----------



## baby D

I like the sound of peanut's verion of hump day :haha: Shame I have only just seen it as it's Thursday :blush:

Job sounds good Jbell --- so how did this intervirew proposal come about??

Also............anyone want to give me --- oooh say, £10,000 :dohh:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

BabyD -- If I had that kind of money, I wouldn't have student loans burying me! LOL -- I'm curious, have you found a house you like? Or still just browsing? I'm anxious to hear about your DH's job in March!


----------



## amberdawn723

GenYsuperlady said:


> I am officially in menstrual confusion land. I'm having a version of my period...it's lighter than usual, but not light...I imagine with only two weeks since the last :witch: there is just less lining to slough off. Strangely enough I thought I'd be one of those people who goes straight to a normal cycle after stopping bc...now I'm glad to have some time to let it all even out. I want to start temping now too just to know wtf is going on...of course forgot this morning...have to start the habit!!!

I have to temp to keep my self sane while waiting......Can not stand waiting! DH and I just bought an ellipitcal to start working out, so hopefully focusing more on weight loss will keep my mind from ttc thoughts.....I'm not so sure though!


----------



## baby D

Gen, we have seen a few houses we like ---- but the banks want silly amounts for a deposit! Hoping OHs family will help us in a few months with those last few £s! Thougfh have been told today that Nationwide do low deposit mortgages for first time buyers ---- so we are going to see them and clarify 'low'....


----------



## GenYsuperlady

We got the first time homebuyer FHA loan so only had to put down 3%, but the escrow and other fees still made it quite a sum...around $14k USD on a 210k house.


----------



## mrspeanut

Baby D have you gone on money supermarket? There are a few 90% mortgages out there now. Although I'm not sure of the fees. 

Have been trying to remember to chart and have failed miserably-remembered twice in 7 days! Next week can be a fresh start. May even get some humping in too! Lol. Spa day booked for Wednesday and baby boy in for a full day at the childminders so who knows what mischief me and dh can get up to!! Xx


----------



## jbell157

D-I'm sure the house situation will work itself out for you!

Gen-I'm glad you're going to get a chance to temp as I think you will really like it. I know I do!

Amber- I have an elliptical and I love it

Peanut - did you get your hump on yesterday lol! If you didn't sounds like you might make up for it next hump day! :haha:

Well as far as the "possible job interview" it came about last night after Zumba was over. A lady who works out there occasionally was talking to me and found out I'm a teacher and as the conversation progressed she told me about this job and thought I would be perfect for it. She gave me her email and phone number and told me to send her my resume and she would put it in the right persons hands! So sounds a little like fate but I might really miss my current school and teaching team so I'm a little apprehensive.

Oh well, we will see. Everything happens for a reason, right!?

Well off to Zumba and Pilates (ahhh I love it) Talk to you ladies later!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

So when will you have your interview -- do you know yet?

I just got back from a Blazers game (pro basketball) and I know I will be hurting when I get up in...oh, 5 1/2 hours! Boo!!

Bleeding appears to have stopped after a day and a half --- putting my thermometer on top of my phone (alarm) tonight so I don't forget :)


----------



## baby D

oooh that does sound positive, jbell xx Fingers crossed for you!

Gen that really could be implantation --- whe would AF be due?

Thanks all for the good wishes on the house front!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Baby D- there is a tiny part of me that still thinks it could have been implantation...just because it was darker and lighter than usual...but still heavy enough that I'm not sure there is much in there for a bean to stick to! Plus, it seems natural that it would be lighter than my normal flow bc it was only 2 weeks after last AF! AF would be due the 28/29th, im sure I'll end up POAS at some point anyway :blush: but I started charting this AM as if I'm on CD 3 again.

No other symptoms to report except tingly nipples which I saw is a common finding after stopping Nuva Ring. 

What about you Jess, any symptom spotting?

TGIF....this week has felt loooooooong. Anyone with fun weekend plans?


----------



## MalsKerry

BabyD and MrsPeanut Ill still be WWT with you guys til May :flower:

Jbell that job sounds great especially if your kids will get to go to a private school!! and hopefully you will be distracted with your new job for a year to not think about Babies

Things change on hear soo suddenly!!! It's wierd though because I just want May to hurry up and arrive but at the same time its middle of Feb already, the year is going soo fast!!

LMAO Hump day!!!! I never knew what it meant until last year I was thinking the same thing as MrsPeanut!!!! :dohh:

Geny my fingers will be crossed for you!!! I am charting but have no idea how to read it and my body isnt doing what it is supposed to be doing at the moment, and temps will be wired cause of my shift work so I reckon I will chart and just take it to the doctors so they can tell me what it all means

Well Im at work on night shift so no awesome plans for the weekend:nope:

Hope everyone else has a great weekend though

Kerry xoxoxoxoxoxox:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jbell157

Hey ladies- How's everything on your end?

Gen - Nope, no symptoms. I don't even know if I have even O'd yet which is very, very frustrating. First I thought it was on the 10th, then on the 15th, now I have no idea. So if AF doesn't come as scheduled I am POAS just to be sure. But I'm taking a prenatal vitamin every day and no alcohol...so far. I may end up having a non-ovulatory cycle though. :shrug:

But as far as the job, I just emailed her my resume last night, but I'll keep you posted. 

Other than that, no news here. Just glad it's the weekend!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I'm so glad it's the weekend as well. I have been exhausted all day as I only slept about five hours last night... stupid basketball game. 

Today at work we had a long case in the Cath Lab... it involved a couple of hours of standing, twisting and reaching. Thusly, I have decided that fulfills my workout requirement for the day. 

Now I am sitting in awful Friday afternoon traffic, heading home to see my boo and sit my ass down on the couch. Will be stopping to grab a take-and-bake pizza (do you guys have these places? They're brilliant!) beforehand, so dinner is taken care of. I anticipate a rousing night of watching our DVR: parks and rec, 30 rock, the office and up all night. Bliss!!!

Tomorrow we have plans to go snowboarding with some friends. I have to admit, I am a little bit nervous considering there is the tiniest chance I might be pregnant. Luckily we are going with a couple friend, and I will be able to hang out with the girl. DH usually likes to take me on the hardest runs, so hopefully she will prefer easy ones where I am not as likely to fall. 

The outside of my left breast is incredibly tender this afternoon. My spotting has stopped completely. I am having a bunch of twinges in my pelvic region, but I'm convinced these are all in my head. There was a lot of time spent waiting around at work today, unfortunately, which had me googling way too many things about the two-week wait. I haven't even told DH that I think I still might have a chance... I am embarrassed at my own craziness.

Anyway, Kerry- I hope work is going fantastically for you.
Peanut, baby, and Jess- I hope this weekend brings you plenty of fun and happiness!!!

Ps Jess- it may end up being a blessing in disguise if you do have an anovulatory cycle!


----------



## puppymom

Gen, when are you due for AF again?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I have no idea...if I was still on birth control it would be the 29.
Otherwise I'm CD 3. :shrug:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I am looooving being off bc! I finally broke my weight loss plateau - lost 2lbs eating terribly and not working out...which motivated me to go to the gym and grocery store (for healthy shopping!)
Still spotting very lightly on and off, temps are very consistent, I'm so glad to be charting now!!
Jess - how is the booze-free weekend?
How is everyone else enjoying their weekend?


----------



## jbell157

It's good. FF finally locked down an O date and it's pretty unlikely that I'm pg. yay! But this cycle will end up being 42 days long where my last one was 37 so they are a little on the long side. I'm glad your enjoying being of bc. It's fun to lose weight and feel better. 

DH is in Florida with his mom this week. She is in the hospital and having surgery tomorrow. So I'm just chilling with the family and having a movie marathon weekend. 

What are you ladies up to?


----------



## mrspeanut

Hi ladies, had a great start to my week off. Have worked off tonnes of calories digging up the flower (ahem...weed) beds today and then re-upholstered a chair/bench thing and made a cushion from scratch! Dh was teasing me and saying I'm such a geek but I feel glad I managed to make something cheaply as we don't have that much money for luxuries. This evening dh and I actually sat and talked whilst having a glass of wine and talked through our reasons for waiting to ttc...then dh surprised me and said he wanted to ntnp....so that's what we're going to do! The reasons we were going to wait in the first place haven't changed, but if i was lucky enough to get pregnant in the next couple of months it wouldn't cause a big problem, we'd be fine so I'm really happy...wow......


Jbell hope you mil is ok. Xx


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Peanut - My goodness! What a big step! What does NTNP mean to you -- just stop birth control and BD as normal, or pull and pray method? Sounds like you were very domestic today -- I really wanted to work in my yard today and pull up the weeds and dead plants but it's raining as usual...

Jess - FX'D for your MIL's recovery - hopefully nothing serious! Do you usually have long cycles? 42 without AF sounds like bliss, unless you're ttc lol!

I'm off work early today as our case got canceled, so I think I'm going to tackle one of the "crib list" to-do's.....finishing our wedding scrapbook! LOL -- I've done it in chunks but don't think I've touched it now in about a year. Time to finish that sucker up!

Just in case anyone was wondering -- im still VERY lightly spotting dark blood, mostly just with wiping. Delightful this "natural" cycle thing is....(sarcasm).

Also -- was curious for those who temp - how much fluctuation do you consider "significant?" Half a degree? A degree?


----------



## mrspeanut

I have been off bc since early jan when I had my coil removed and have had 2 periods now in that time but no idea what's regular and what's not. We have been using condoms up to now but ntnp to us means we'll not use them anymore, bd as usual and just see how it goes. I have tried charting my temp and according to the one cycle I got results for, I should be ovulating in the next week but dh doesn't want to know all that, he just wants the journey to be fun and chilled out. He has said no poas till I'm actually late for an af! Thats ok with me. It is a big change of plan but then again although there is a perfect time to try, there's also just when it feels right, and that's where we're at. I felt a little like I pushed him to ttc our first as I was so broody, so it's nice he has initiated this, I guess we're actually ttc, what's the difference?!

Yeah it rained here too today that's why I was sewing this afternoon! Need to get on with the garden tomorrow though. It's been the crib-list job for me since before Henry was born!

With temp fluctuations mine are crazy, as much as 1 degree difference over the month, maybe a dodgy thermometer, although it did pick up a change in average temp of about half a degree when my chart predicted I ovulated. Xx


----------



## puppymom

Significant in terms of what? Determining ovulation? Over the month, I will definitely see a difference of 1 degree or more - however that's not usually all one day.


----------



## jbell157

My temps go up and down. Here is my chart from last cycle. It's nice and pretty easy to read.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/394c92

Hope that helps


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Wow! Great chart! I was wondering because this AM's temp was half a degree lower than the last few and was curious what that meant, if anything :shrug:

Great chart jess - very easy to read and see what's going on!

Peanut - you're doing what I'm doing! CASUAL TTC! I honestly kind of hope I miss this next month...april or may still sounds great but don't necessarily care enough to have hubby pull out...and that's IF I ovulate :lol:

Congrats to you all for surviving Monday!


----------



## puppymom

Gen, it's hard to tell without seeing your chart, but if your temp has dropped a bit when the other temps have been regular, then it could indicate ovulation is coming. If it is up quite a bit today, that's what it likely was (up, as in higher than what your temps have been regularly).


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hmmm...where do you find the link to post your chart?
Also - do you guys adjust your temp readings? ie: I usually take mine at 5am, but this morning woke up at 3am to pee...knew I would be getting up again at 5 so wouldn't have my 3 hours sleep...so took my temp at 3am. It was lowish again, but when I use one of those calculators to adjust it comes back to the temps I was getting the first few days (that low one yesterday seems to have been an outlier?).


----------



## MalsKerry

GenY I'm not much help in the charting dept but my temps from the lowest to the highest are only .9 of a degree difference, and the spike which ff said when I ovulated is only .2 of a degree then it goes down .1 then goes up .4 of a degree so yeah Im confused, and obvously everyone is different. So ff only tells you once you have ovulated so you dont know before?? is that right or you should be able to tell cause it will dip and then suddenly rise?? Definately need to study it more. My temps are up and down so how could ya tell??


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Kerry - im glad I'm not the only one with chart issues...surely yours are more due to your work schedule I think!
I believe you will know you're about to OV when you have a spike in temp? Certainly other signs (cm, opk) can help confirm until you're in tune with your cycle!


Also - figured out how to link my chart! Lots of open circles...apparently FF doesn't think my timing is consistent. www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36b7de


----------



## puppymom

MalsKerry said:


> GenY I'm not much help in the charting dept but my temps from the lowest to the highest are only .9 of a degree difference, and the spike which ff said when I ovulated is only .2 of a degree then it goes down .1 then goes up .4 of a degree so yeah Im confused, and obvously everyone is different. So ff only tells you once you have ovulated so you dont know before?? is that right or you should be able to tell cause it will dip and then suddenly rise?? Definately need to study it more. My temps are up and down so how could ya tell??

You won't know before you ovulate - unless you have a temperature dip, which not everyone does. You will likely have a good idea though with your CM, and if you get a regular pattern after a while (month to month).



GenYsuperlady said:


> Kerry - im glad I'm not the only one with chart issues...surely yours are more due to your work schedule I think!
> I believe you will know you're about to OV when you have a spike in temp? Certainly other signs (cm, opk) can help confirm until you're in tune with your cycle!
> 
> 
> Also - figured out how to link my chart! Lots of open circles...apparently FF doesn't think my timing is consistent. www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36b7de

Don't worry about the open circles, those are just because you either changed your temp or indicated a disturbance. A spike in temp tells you that you already ovulated, whereas a dip sometimes indicates that it is coming. Not everyone has a dip though, so don't worry if you don't.


----------



## baby D

Jeesh what a day --- work was loooong and my kids (at home) were so naughty! Do I really want to do it all again.........................I must be crazy :dohh:

Ok so after my mini rant :haha: How are you all doing??


----------



## jbell157

Chart looks normal Gen. You should see mine from this month...whew it's a mess.

Here it is. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/394c92


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Lol Jess - thank you for sharing!!! I was a bit unsure of how much fluctuation was "normal."

Baby - what were the kiddos doing to be naughty? I've got 1 more patient then dragging myself to the gym!! Glad your day is over!!

Puppy - thanks for the reassurance!

Baaaah---is it really only Tuesday?


----------



## MalsKerry

Its Wednesday for me!! Yey on day shift now and only 1 more week til break  it was our 3 year wedding anniversary the other day and I got a leather clutch and a ring I got mal a watch, we will prob go out to dinner on break to celebrate, can't believe how fast it has gone!! Well I will be using condoms til march then NTNP from April so pretty excited about that, reason being if conceived in march I would be due in December and wouldn't want to have a baby in December being christmas and all.

Yeah I have all open circles on my chart with the whole different working hours thing but not too bothered will just let nature take its course for the time being

Baby D sorry your kids were naughty, of course you can do it all again!! I believe in you! They were prob having one of those days

Thanks for the advice puppymom


----------



## mrspeanut

Afternoon everyone, just come back from the day spa and have had a fab time with hubby. We both had hot stone massages and I had a pedicure. DH really enjoyed it and has said he'd like to go again! Lol, before today he'd have been all macho and said he didn't see the point in paying someone to massage him but now he's converted! 

I have plotted my temps on fertility friend and the chart looks quite good (before this I was recording them on an app on my phone). I thought maybe I had a dodgy thermometer but it seems that the fluctuations are normal which is reassuring. I would share my chart but I'm not sure how to do it!

Happy anniversary to you and your hubby MalsKerry! I thought the same as you about December babies - but then again I am one!! I don't mind it either and because mine is just before Christmas we always make it the start of the Christmas celebrations. So I just figured if we do get pregnant straight away, and that would be unusual, it will be fine.

Off up to the attic now to sort out baby clothes. We just put all Henry's old ones in bin bags all mixed up and shoved them up there, but I want to have a good sort through them. We have bought some proper vacuum pack bags to store them in to keep them better. House renovations going well, garden nearly done but it's still raining so that's on hold at the moment. Bought new curtains and blinds for the kitchen/dining room which we'll put up tomorrow. Still putting off the painting but that must really be done in the next couple of days!

Hope you are all well and having a good day
Emma x


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Emma - you're putting us all to shame! I bought some of those vacuum bags 2 months ago and haven't gotten around to properly storing anything yet. 
I was wondering when the spa day was!!! How divine! I've been tryin for years to get DH to have a pedi...they are so lush, even the manliest of men I know have admitted they like them. When are you due for O?

Kerry - Congratulations on three years together! What a wonderful milestone - you both deserve a big celebration for that! Glad to know you're feeling relieved about charting too :) 

I'm happy to say that ive already found my baseline, which seems to be around 97.5-97.8, now I just have to wait and see IF and WHEN I ovulate to know that my body has this menstrual cycle thing down pat! Never thought I would be so excited to know my body this well!

We have friends in town who are staying with us for a couple of days...it's actually a great friend of mine and a friend of my husband - my DH set them up and it's been true love! Anyway, the first question is WHEN ARE YOU HAVING KIDS??? It's so hard not to say "any day now" but I'm going to be strong and keep our ttc to ourselves as much as possible.

By the way...you guys can call me Jen! I didn't realize that my shortened username Gen would sound so much like my real name, but it has worked!!!


----------



## baby D

Jen, they were just being kids! Tired ones --- causing chaos and bickering constantly! Have a cold so all heady and just couldn't take teh noise! They have been well behaved today, though so all id forgiven!

Kerry, thank you for the vote of confidence --- it's easy to doubt my decision after a day or two like that! Was sooooo tired by the time I got to bed last night

........today been better!!

Charts look good to me ladies x Looking forward to doing mine soon!


----------



## mrspeanut

According to FF i'm due for ovulation on 24th Feb. will let you know whether the prediction is correct! 

Baby D glad you've had a better day. xx


----------



## jbell157

Kerry - Happy Anniversary! Hope work is going well!

Jen - Glad you like temping. I know I love it as I like knowing what's going on with my body. 

Emma - I could totally go for a spa day! Maybe that's something I need to look into.

D - Glad the kiddos were better today! And glad you feel better. 

Other than that not much going on here. Just staying busy at the gym. I've been going 5-6 times a week so it's really helping me pass the time until May. I'm ready for this weekend. We are going to Atlanta for a margarita night! Hurray! I can't believe it's almost March! Almost time to officially TTC!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Jess - I'm inspired by your gym dedication!!! We've had friends staying with us the past two days so haven't been able to go...I think I'm due for some serious cardio tonight!!

Last night we went to a pizza and beer joint to play trivia with some friends! It was so much fun but sooooo hard! We finished in the middle of the pack so we at least weren't the dumbest lot there!!!

This weekend promises to be busy -- we have a concert tomorrow night, and snowboarding Saturday. I'll have to make sure DH doesn't plan anything big for Sunday...I'll be knackered.

I told TWO people yesterday that I stopped my bc!! One is my fantastic good friend who encouraged me to just go for it a few weeks ago (she is so reliable and encouraging) and the other is the girl at work who is doing artificial insemination (she's married to another woman). Anyhow the girl at work and I are now in cahoots about our plans. The poor thing only has one good Fallopian tube though so has to have an ultrasound today to see if she is o'ing on the correct side...if not she has to wait another month but if it's the side with a good tube she will get inseminated next week! And here I thought I had obstacles...yeeesh. Really puts things into perspective.


----------



## pluck15

Hi Everyone! I'm new to bnb. DH and I got married in Nov 2010 and have agreed to start trying this year. I'm really trying to hold out for the end of April/beginning of May because I didn't want a birth date too close to the holidays. Ideally I'd like a spring baby, but I'm finding it super hard to wait! DH has told me that come March, he's leaving it completely up to me as to when we actually ttc because he wants to be surprised with the news. Since he told me that it's been so hard to not just through my birthdate wishes out the window and go for it in March! I don't know what to do :)


----------



## MalsKerry

Hey pluck, you should wait you only have 1 more month to go if you don't want a baby in the holidays, have you got something to keep you occupied eg plan a weekend away


----------



## MalsKerry

Jen it is great you have a buddy that is going to be TTC at the same time as you will be able to vent and get great advice from each other, I think I will only tell 1 or 2 ppl as I've learnt from all my friends in the past don't tell everyone as that's all they will ask you about EVERY time they see you. Hopefully it won't take long for your friend to fall, my friend who only has one tube had her baby in december but she had to have IVF 3 times. They said she might be able to fall naturally in the future. 

Kerry xoxo


----------



## pluck15

MalsKerry said:


> Hey pluck, you should wait you only have 1 more month to go if you don't want a baby in the holidays, have you got something to keep you occupied eg plan a weekend away

Hi Mals! Thanks for replying :) Unfortunately I don't have anything in the future to look forward to, to get me through this wait! Agghh, I think that is what's making it harder. I'm sure I'll end up waiting, but just the idea that it could be happening within the next two weeks seems so hard to pass up! Especially since for so long, DH was not ready, so I had in my head that I would be waiting until May or June until he said he was ready. But now that he is,...it makes those months seem so far away! Part of me wants to hold out, but the other part of me says "whats wrong with an early December bday??" :winkwink:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Pluck - welcome!
I've had the same thought as you -- I initially was going to wait to avoid the holidays (and until we had gone on vacation in April) but the more I thought about it, the reasons to wait didn't compare with my excitement!
I can't control if I get pregnant right away or not, so planning it this way means I'm excited if I get pregnant soon, or, I take a little longer and get that Spring baby as a reward!
Are you taking prenatals and all that jazz yet?


----------



## pluck15

GenY- Yes, that is exactly what I'm feeling! I'm finding that all my excitement is causing me to find more and more GOOD reasons for getting pregnant sooner (i.e. being able to tell my parents on Mother's day which also happens to be my birthday this year :) ) I have been taking my vitamins, although for now mine is just a multi vitamin for women, but I made sure it had 400 mg of Folic Acid in it. I plan to go to the store this weekend to get an actual prenatal! And just like you said, no matter when it happens I will be ecstatic, but if it doesn't work the first couple of months, then maybe I'll get that spring baby as a reward!


----------



## baby D

welcome pluck15!!

Hello to the rest of you lovlies --- just popping in to say hi! And to let you know that we MAY have a move on the cards ---- should find out within the next few days...............so fingers crossed!


----------



## MalsKerry

Yey baby D my fingers will be crossed for you!!!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Baby D - I'm soooo thrilled for you!!! Give us all the details!!

Pluck - I think it's good to have a reward system in place for if you don't fall right away...and if my DH and I reeeally take a long time, we will be joining friends for an African safari vacation this time next year!!!

Kerry - is your work stint almost done? Do you get to see your hubby much when you're up working?

Jess - are you going to POAS so you can party this weekend?
:thumbsup:

Things are good here but looks like snowboarding will have to go on without me - we have an urgent case at 8am tomorrow! I'm not too heartbroken as it is all DH's friends and no other girls going. Plus my big review is in 3 weeks so all the better to come in on a weekend do that I look good!!


----------



## jbell157

No I'm not going to POAS this weekend :( as I know I haven't ovulated yet. However, I'm hoping I ovulated today! FX! If I don't start within the next day I'm going to pick up some progestrone to jump start my cycle. Other than that nothing knew here. Doing a Heart Walk tomorrow. It's like a cancer walk but for heart health instead, then going to each lunch with the family then go to Atlanta for a fun Saturday night.

Welcome Pluck! Good luck with your decision as far as when to start TTC. I'm sure there is no wrong choice! :winkwink:

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I thought you o'd around Valentine's Day. Did fertility friend change its mind?


----------



## MalsKerry

Jess that sucks lucky you came off bc early to sort your cycles out, did you get any cm when it said you O'd Around valentines day? Or is that too personal? LMAO.

Jen- thats what we plan on doing if it takes ages to fall travel to USA, Canada or south america. We have a shared room so we have breaky together then don't see him til about 6 then go have dinner, pretty much a normal relationship and its Saturday so fly home on Wednesday yey so excited going to a wedding.

Hope everyone has great weekends xoxo


----------



## jbell157

Jen - Yes fertility friend has changed it's mind TWICE!!! :wacko: Since then it has not nailed down another date.

Kerry - yeah I'm glad I went off early as well. And I have had CM but not like when I O'd last month. I think I need to start paying better attention next month and not try to go off just temps.

D - FX for your house situation!!!


----------



## mrspeanut

Hey everyone! Welcome pluck15 too :) 

Hope you are all having a good weekend. Good for you Jess doing the Heart Walk. I am unsure about ovulation too as I haven't been checking cm and forgot to take my temperature this morning due to being hungover! (naughty I know but I figured if we did get very lucky first time then it will be my last drink for a year or so depending on breast feeding).

Have been very busy in the house hanging blinds and doing the gloss painting. Not looking forward to work on Monday as I haven't done a thing for it!

Baby D best of luck with the house move prospect!!

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

Argh on a major downer today! Just dyed my hair and found loads of grey! We've run out of money now till pay day on Wednesday so i cant finish off the bits in the house i wanted to do, and I think we're on the two week wait. I know I'm being a brat and things are great really but I just feel a bit stressed by it all! Maybe that's why I'm going grey...........


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Oh peanut - you poor thing!!! I've noticed my first persistent gray hair in the last few months - it's devastating!

Don't worry about payday - Wednesday is super close...time to pull up some weeds (free fun! LOL!)

When do you think you o'd? Lol @ not temping bc hungover...truly casual ttc - relaxed is the way to go!!! ;)

I'm up at 5:30 am (on a Sunday!) to go into work for an urgent case. I had to go in yesterday morning as well - I better get a damn good 6 month review after this!!!


----------



## mrspeanut

Your right Wednesday isn't far off and seeing as I'm back at work tomorrow I won't have time to be shopping for house stuff anyway. I just like to get things all wrapped up nicely and this house is one long continuous project! Every time we start something then something else goes wrong - eg putting up blinds yesterday and the ceiling started crumbling away so we had to fix the ceiling first which took ages before we could do the simple job of putting up the blinds!

Ovulation day according to ff was on friday 24th and I got ovulation pains earlier in the day on friday but forgot to temp on saturday morning, oops! But only today did I get ewcm. I don't chart cm but I noticed it today. Also my temp this morning (Sunday) hasn't gone up at all so now I'm wondering if I o'd on Friday after all or maybe it's still to happen?? 

When's your work review Jen?

Emma xx


----------



## baby D

Hey ladies ---- house prospects going well!!! Lady liked mine so just waiting to see some others lined up!

Peanut, have I missed something? Are you TTC already???


----------



## mrspeanut

Hi Baby D, glad the house prospects are going well :thumbsup: 

On Tuesday, DH and I had a big chat over a couple of glasses of wine about how we were doing the right thing by waiting, etc, etc, and reinforced why we were holding off till April. Anyway by the time we went to bed we had decided to ntnp as the reasons we were waiting weren't big issues for us and actually we'd like to ttc now. It was actually DH that said why don't we just get on with it but on the condition I didn't make him bd because it is the 'right time' and I'm not to spend loads of money on tests that I do too early (that's what I was like last time!) and wait till I'm actually late for af and make sure he's there too (last time I tested on my own and I think he wants the experience of waiting for that line!) 

That's where we are now. Although im not sure whether strictly speaking we are ttc rather than ntnp?! Although I'm trying to be cool about it but I am temping and trying to figure out about when I ovulate for my own interest. However I'm still in the dark about this! 

I haven't moved over to any other forums as I like chatting to you ladies, plus in the very near future you'll all be moving on to ttc too xxx


----------



## jbell157

Well congrats on the house situation so far D. Sounds like everything is going to work out wonderfully!

Jen - Did you have two emergency calls this weekend? And if so, I hope your review is sparkling! You deserve it.

Emma - Congrats on the conversation to start NTNP! And I'm very glad you're not leaving us yet. It won't be too long until we can all transition over to the other forum.

Kerry - when does your off week start?

My temp jumped up from 97.1 to 98.1 so I'm hoping I finally O'd. We'll see. I'm very frustrated with my body at the moment. In other news, I got some new shoes today. My Nike Shoxs were hurting my knees when I was working out so I got some Reebok Real Flex and they are super light, flexible and have great support so I'm hoping that helps. Other than that, just getting ready to go back to work tomorrow. My students have *three* tests this week so they will be pulling their hair out by Friday.

Hope you lovelies have a fantastic week!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hello ladies! I'm taking a quick break from my workday, which so far, has been quite exhausting! How can it possibly be only Monday??

Jess- yes I had two emergency calls, for the same kiddo (we were monitoring a large blood clot in the artery going to his right lung). Unfortunately the clot-busting medication we put him on caused him to bleed in his brain (!) so it is now a big, fat mess. My review isn't technically scheduled yet -- I was going to ask about it next week if no one has said anything. My 6 month "anniversary" of starting the job is March 12! 
LOOOOVE new workout shoes! Totally makes you feel amazing the first few times you work out! Sounds like it will be a stressful week for your students...I do not miss the days of 3 tests in one week!!! I hope you really did O -- I'm waiting to do the same thing here. Have been using OPKs regularly for a couple of days now with no results...but of course forgot to bring any to work so now I'll forever think I've missed a surge! Temps slooowly seem to be getting a bit higher. I hope my 10+ years of birth control aren't going to bite me in the ass too hard.

Emma - how is your 1st TWW for baby #2 going? Resisting the crazies?

Baby -- I'm sOOooo excited about your house stuff -- when will you know if it is all going to go through? Aren't you hearing about your husband's job or a promotion soon too?

Back to work, I suppose.....


----------



## mrspeanut

Heheh it's nearly 11pm here. Seems unreal you're in work, Lol. Managing to stay sane so far about the TWW...

Oh my goodness Jen your job sounds really high pressured. What is it you do exactly? Looking after poorly children must be so hard. Hope that little boy pulls through. Xx

Jess, I am still not 100% about ovulating either. How many charts have you done? I'm annoyed I haven't got more to look at now to compare this month to!

Emma xx


----------



## jbell157

mrspeanut said:


> Heheh it's nearly 11pm here. Seems unreal you're in work, Lol. Managing to stay sane so far about the TWW...
> 
> Oh my goodness Jen your job sounds really high pressured. What is it you do exactly? Looking after poorly children must be so hard. Hope that little boy pulls through. Xx
> 
> Jess, I am still not 100% about ovulating either. How many charts have you done? I'm annoyed I haven't got more to look at now to compare this month to!
> 
> Emma xx

Emma - This is only my second so I'm definitely no expert. To add to the crazy, I still didn't O so I'm calling the pharmacy to refill the progesterone and see if I can get out of this cycle. I'm on cycle day 40 with no O date in sight. :wacko:

Jen - is the little boy ok? Sounds rough and critical!


----------



## puppymom

Have you taken the progesterone before? If so, what was it for the first time? I'm on a super long cycle too, but think I am going to let my body take it's natural route to get back on track for now.


----------



## jbell157

puppymom said:


> Have you taken the progesterone before? If so, what was it for the first time? I'm on a super long cycle too, but think I am going to let my body take it's natural route to get back on track for now.

Yes and it was to jump start my cycle after coming off bc. My OB gave me refills in case it happened again. I'm just afriad I'm not going to O and I'll get stuck in this cycle. What day are you on?


----------



## puppymom

jbell157 said:


> Yes and it was to jump start my cycle after coming off bc. My OB gave me refills in case it happened again. I'm just afriad I'm not going to O and I'll get stuck in this cycle. What day are you on?

I'm on day 33, and it seems like my body has tried to ovulate twice now, and it hasn't happened. I hadn't heard of anyone getting progesterone right after coming off the pill to try and jump start cycles, so that's why I was asking. Interesting to know, though, I'll have to keep that in mind!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Things are looking anovulatory for me so far...cm reverting to dry/sticky and BBs less sore, without any thermal shift or +opks. 

Oh well, more wine for me!!!


----------



## MalsKerry

Hey everybody,
Wednesday fly home day today thank god!! Can't wait to go to my gym classes and catch up with my friends! I'm CD 33 today I have been having AF cramps every morning for the last week expecting to get it and haven't yet, it so frustrating! Got a wedding on sat so I'll guess I'll have it then, my cycles aren't regular but thought I would have got it by now. Jess I got new gym shoes not cool ones like yours I got ones that aren't flexible and have high arches cause my feet are messed up and I have orthotics lol Jen hope you get a good review you deserve it by the sounds of it. Baby D house plans sound really promising now! How long are your cycles usually puppymom? Mrspeanut have you tried OPKs?

Kerry xoxo

Egypt in two weeks!!! Yey


----------



## MalsKerry

Oh yeah I forgot to ask how much iron is in your prenatal vitamins? I have been taking the one that's the best seller and well known as it has more vitamins than the other brands but I have had the worst stomach pain bloating constipation ever but I didn't want to stop taking them because I didn't want to stop taking folate so last one taken this morning then when we get home tonight I will be buying the plain folate( cause no shops etc at work) apparently that happens to lots of women because of the iron in it it has 60 mg

Xoxoxo


----------



## jbell157

MalsKerry said:


> Oh yeah I forgot to ask how much iron is in your prenatal vitamins? I have been taking the one that's the best seller and well known as it has more vitamins than the other brands but I have had the worst stomach pain bloating constipation ever but I didn't want to stop taking them because I didn't want to stop taking folate so last one taken this morning then when we get home tonight I will be buying the plain folate( cause no shops etc at work) apparently that happens to lots of women because of the iron in it it has 60 mg
> 
> Xoxoxo

Ohh how exciting about Egypt. I bet it will be so amazing. 

And an addendum to your vitamin question...how much folic acid is recommended in a prenatal vitamin?


----------



## MalsKerry

Its different in every country I think but in Aus its 400 - 500 micrograms. the prenatal that im taking contains 800 micrograms, but when I stop taking it I will just take a folate tablet which is 500 micrograms as I eat pretty healthy and dont need any more than that. :thumbup:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I take a women's multi vitamin with 400mg and another 400mg as a supplement.

Iron is rough on the belly!!! They make prenatals without iron 1 just make sure to get it in your diet (red meat, dark leafy greens, beans).


----------



## GenYsuperlady

*happy dance*!!!!!! FF gave me an OV date....of 5 days ago!!! I'm not sure if that is actually correct but I was happy to get my highest temp yet this morning :). Also went BACK to being "moist," if you will :)
I kind of feel like my OV might be today or tomorrow tbh...I'm just so happy my body is doing SOMETHING! 

Kerry - tell us all about the Egypt trip! What's on your itinerary? And LOL about the orthotic shoes - im always wearing the arch support insoles as I have terribly flat feet!


----------



## baby D

How exciting Gen!! When is AF due??

I think there might be something wrong with me ---- this time last week I was desperate for a baby --- truely so broody -- it was all I could think about :cry: This week those feelings have reduced somewhat and i'm finding myself doubting my decision Does this mean I don't want another :shrug: I trely though I did.....???

Thoughts?


----------



## puppymom

MalsKerry said:


> Hey everybody,
> Wednesday fly home day today thank god!! Can't wait to go to my gym classes and catch up with my friends! I'm CD 33 today I have been having AF cramps every morning for the last week expecting to get it and haven't yet, it so frustrating! Got a wedding on sat so I'll guess I'll have it then, my cycles aren't regular but thought I would have got it by now. Jess I got new gym shoes not cool ones like yours I got ones that aren't flexible and have high arches cause my feet are messed up and I have orthotics lol Jen hope you get a good review you deserve it by the sounds of it. Baby D house plans sound really promising now! How long are your cycles usually puppymom? Mrspeanut have you tried OPKs?
> 
> Kerry xoxo
> 
> Egypt in two weeks!!! Yey

Kerry, this is only my 3rd cycle off the pill - my first cycle was 43 days, and my second cycle was 36 days. I thought we were on the right track until this month!



MalsKerry said:


> Oh yeah I forgot to ask how much iron is in your prenatal vitamins? I have been taking the one that's the best seller and well known as it has more vitamins than the other brands but I have had the worst stomach pain bloating constipation ever but I didn't want to stop taking them because I didn't want to stop taking folate so last one taken this morning then when we get home tonight I will be buying the plain folate( cause no shops etc at work) apparently that happens to lots of women because of the iron in it it has 60 mg
> 
> Xoxoxo

Mine only has 27 mg, and I haven't had any issues with it. But, it is much less than what is in yours.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Puppy - I think you want at least 400mg folic acid for pregnancy - super cheap though to get on its own and add to your regimen.

Baby - I got SUUUUPER cold feet the closer to ttc we got...but I always ended up back wishing for a baby again!!! Don't try to decide the future - just trust your gut in the moment and work in your own "to-do"/"crib" list!!! Wine, Brie and sushi anyone??? Per FF AF due March 10 but I'd be 18 DPO at that point! I'm excited to see what my temp is tomorrow so FF can have more data to be accurate.


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> *happy dance*!!!!!! FF gave me an OV date....of 5 days ago!!! I'm not sure if that is actually correct but I was happy to get my highest temp yet this morning :). Also went BACK to being "moist," if you will :)
> I kind of feel like my OV might be today or tomorrow tbh...I'm just so happy my body is doing SOMETHING!
> 
> Kerry - tell us all about the Egypt trip! What's on your itinerary? And LOL about the orthotic shoes - im always wearing the arch support insoles as I have terribly flat feet!

May I join your happy dance? :happydance::happydance:

I swear I saw EWCM today! Oh please, oh please, oh please be ovulation! This cycle sucks!:growlmad: Now on CD 42 with a possible end in sight?!?:shrug:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Yeah Jess!!! Fingers crossed for you that this is finally the beginning of the end of the cycle!


----------



## mrspeanut

Fingers crossed you have both o'd and are back on track with your cycles :thumbsup: I am still not convinced i have! Although FF worked out I o'd on Sunday, my temps are nowhere near as high as last month?!

Kerry, no symptoms to spot as yet, although I am flipping shattered! I think that is due to going back to work and these 6am starts.

Hooray it's March ladies WTT :) Looking forward to those summer months now and a little less rain than we've been having recently! 

Hope you all have a lovely day xxx


----------



## MalsKerry

Ok I am such an idiot...........so we have been using condoms the whole time pretty much except when I just finished my period, except for Wednesday two weeks ago, the day we flew back to work.( it was CD 19 and I thought I would have ovulated)

We had sex in the morning( I was on top) then flew up to work in the arvo and did the night shift week had the shift change( I had 1 Jacks) then did the week of days. I have been having period type cramps for 9days and bloating, constipation so I just switched to plain folate today and tummy has felt fine, still cramping though...........decided to buy pregnancy tests cause I will be needing them in a few months and I peed on one and what the heck........its POSITIVE!!!!! 

I couldnt stop laughing. I had already dropped DH at a mates house as he it doing up a car (nearly done thank god) so I saw my dad and my friend and pretended everything was normal. Picked him up and didnt say anything until he was in the car. I put it in a box with tissue paper and told him I had a present for him he opened it up and says 'what does that mean that your pregnant? I was like yep and we couldnt stop giggling, he said he is scared but soo happy.

I would have liked to wait 2 months but am over the moon, didnt realise it would be so easy for us. As everyone we know has had difficulty or it has taken ages.Im devo that I dont get to WTT with you awesome ladies but Im not gonna join another thread Im gonna stay with you guys cause your all awesome.

So I am 4 weeks 5 days Im pretty sure, due November 6. I made a doctors app. for Tuesday as Monday is a public holiday here. DH still doesnt believe me, he is waiting til the doctor tells him.

xoxoxxoxox


----------



## jbell157

Wow Kerry, super exciting. And you better stick around because you have to tell us everything so we know what to expect! :hugs:

Congratulations!!!


----------



## puppymom

Congrats Kerry! That is so exciting! So in the end, do you know when you actually did ovulate, or can you only guess at this time?! Will definitely be following you on this journey!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
How wonderful Kerry! That is some FANTASTIC news!!!!
You must have had an inkling of suspicion, yes? You sneaky girl! :haha:
Will this put much of a damper on Egypt? When will you tell family, etc? SO PUMPED! FX'd that it is a VERY VERY VERY sticky little nugget! :bfp::dust:

You're going to have a BABY!!! AHHHH!

I am 6 DPO today, FF didn't change her mind when I put in this morning's temp, which was just about the same as yesterday's.

I'm a terrible symptom spotter -- I regularly have pelvic twinges and sore BBs since stopping bc....and I have a very nervous, sensitive stomach so a little wave of nausea here and there (esp if I forget to take my vitamins with a full meal, etc) isn't uncommon.

Of course my hopes are up, but also not as high as they might otherwise be since I didn't know I was going to ovulate SOO early and the spotting I was having turned me off from DTD as much as we normally do. I figure we had one really good chance -- the day before I O'd I had good CM and a good feeling so we :sex: Lets see how "super" DH's "super sperm" are!!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Went to bathroom around 9am this morning...had 7-10 pencil tip sized spots of bright red blood when wiped. None since, but more cm than usual.
So much for not symptom spotting :eye roll: now I've got a nervous tummy!


----------



## mrspeanut

Wow congratulations Kerry, that's fantastic news!!! And like puppymom said, I want to hear about your journey too so you'd best stick around!!

Jen I know it's difficult not to symptom spot and that's a great symptom, fingers crossed for you!! When can you test??


----------



## baby D

Kerry - wow! Amazing news!

And Gen --- implantation??


----------



## puppymom

Gen... I think you should test :) Sounds like it could possibly be implantation. How long is your LP normally?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Puppy - I know nothing about my cycle other than I am 6 DPO. Haven't had a "normal" cycle since being off bc! I'm cd 15 now...so if 28 day cycle have 18 day luteal phase?
If implantation was yest or today test should be + in 3-4 days, yes?
Of course today I'm feeling hot and lightheaded (have noticed for a few days really, probably dehydrated).
I'm trying to pull the reins on my anxiety about this...I'm a VERY anxious person at times. Also so don't want to get my hopes up :(
Maybe pg would explain the raging b$"&@ of a demon I was to DH this AM (over nothing at all!!). Then again...maybe I'm just a woman!!!!


----------



## puppymom

Oh right, I can't keep track of everyone in terms of how long they've been off BCP! I would imagine that this was an earlier than normal O - and a LP is generally not longer than 14 days (although some women have up to 16 days). TCOYF indicates that if you get to 18 DPO, you're likely pregnant. Your LP should stay fairly regular, however the days up to ovulation may change. So, chances are, if you're not pregnant, you won't have a 28 day cycle this month, it will be shorter. Generally, implantation will occur 6-12 (different on different websites) days after ovulation - so to be on the safe side, maybe wait until 10 DPO or so?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Man, puppy...you know your stuff!!! 10 DPO is Monday...I will honestly prob test Sunday AM...I know myself well enough that I won't want to see a bfp or bfn right before starting a long work week!


----------



## MalsKerry

Thanks everyone it means alot to me.

Gen Y I had no inkling I swear!!! thought it was prenatals giving me the bad stomach pain etc Im still constipated but have been drinking enough water and still got cramps same as period pain but apparently its my uterus getting ready to be stretched!:wacko:

We havent told anyone,( which has been hard, got the wedding tomoz and now I have to make up a fake illness for my excuse) we will tell everyone including our families after 12 weeks. I like being secretive :devil: So its awesome that I get to tell all of you, makes me feel better.

No damper on Egypt Im a bit scared though I hope I dont get morning sickness or hope there is good fresh food to eat, that is the only thing that worries me.

Not sure when implantation was I didnt get cm and we only had unprotected sex on CD19 and CD20.

Hey puppymom I looked at your chart and it says you havent O'd yet is that right? but looking at it I would have thought it would have been around day 21????

Gen Y might be implantation bleed!!!! sounds promising FX'ed!!!!!


----------



## puppymom

Kerry, I thought day 21 might have been O day too, until my temp came back down. I have a feeling it will be yesterday - as my temp went up today, and I have sore nipples this time, which I have gotten the past 2 cycles at ovulation. Hopefully it stays up this time, and this will be the end of this cycle finally!


----------



## MindUtopia

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind if I join you!! For anyone I haven't chatted to before, I'm Karen. I'm 31 and DH (Tim) is 24 (25 next month). I'm American, but we live in England now (he's originally from Devon). We got married in September, so now we are hoping to start TTC while I still have a few years left of working on research for my PhD (mainly so I have more flexibility in my hours and can work from home). 

We were hoping to start TTC at the end of this month, but thanks to some complicating circumstances (I'm having stomach problems and have to go for an endoscopy _6 days before_ we were supposed to start TTC), it's been decided that we'll put it off another month just to make sure everything is okay. I'm sure it will be, but I don't want to start trying knowing I'm still stressed about my health. Also, I've stopped taking any prenatals the past month, so I'll start that up again soon just taking folic acid. And May also puts us well out of Christmas baby range, which was a major concern since both of us generally dislike the holiday season (I know, ba-humbug, but it's true! lol). We'll also be traveling to India next month on holiday and then to Ireland in May for a family wedding (better to not be throwing up all through the wedding if things were to happen right away). 

So anyway, here I am with you other May babies! Though it seems like some of you have gotten a good start on things already. Gen, your symptoms all sound so promising! Yay! You must be excited to test! And MalsKerry, congrats!!! That is so exciting that it happened for you right away!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

MindUtopia - good to see you here, welcome!!! So sorry youre having tummy troubles :(

Well FF changed her mind and my OV date to cd 14...which puts me back at square one because I was definately using the opks at that time and I never got even close to a +. 


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36b7de

Opinions so so welcome.


----------



## mrspeanut

Hey mindutopia welcome! Cool username. When do you have to go for an endoscopy? Hope all is well so you can begin ttc in may!

This week is taking forever now I'm waiting to test! However, Dh said yesterday that he didn't think it would be this month and I am inclined to agree. I haven't had a huge change in temp. I am having usual week before AF symptoms - tiredness, slightly fuller bust and chocolate craving! No spotting or anything.

Has anyone got anything exciting lined up for the weekend? Ours is very usual - dh working so me and Henry finding things to do like go to the park. Have my friends birthday night out tomorrow. Am torn about whether to have a drink? Is it ok to drink on the TWW? I wouldn't have a lot, just a few. 

Emma xxx


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I don't think a drink or two is much to fret about before +hpt, there likely isn't much blood-blood connection to the baby yet.

Peanut - are you able to post your chart?


----------



## mrspeanut

I couldn't figure out how to do it. Do you need to be a full member of ff? I am just a free one


----------



## GenYsuperlady

No...you have to go to the Share button on the top left, then hit get code...it will tell you that you need to make a homepage -- just go ahead, its just a few boxes to fill in, then you will get the html code :)

And don't feel bad, that took me like 4 hours to figure out.


----------



## mrspeanut

Here it goes...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d2503

Note: I've edited this post after looking around the site a bit more and finding this alternative HTML code. Hope this in now the right one!

Any observations would be appreciated xx


----------



## jbell157

Hey ladies, just checking in! This week has flown by. For some reason I feel like exercising every night helps with that and with stress. Next weekend is a 3 day weekend and spring break is in 2 weeks! YAY!!! :happydance:

Kerry, hope everything is going well. I'm still super excited for you.

Welcome Karen! Hope everything goes well with your procedure.

Gen, is FF frustrating sometimes or what!?!

Emma, nothing exciting planned yet, but we are spur of the moment kind of people. I'm sure a few drinks will be fine during the TWW.

Well other than that I'm just enjoying a day that was awesome. My 7th graders were hilarious today. They told me I have "swag" and were just overall giving me a hard time. In 7th grader language that means they like you. Also, we reviewed content from the year and it's nice to see that they have retained some of the stuff I have taught them.

On the other hand, I think my allergies are starting to kick in from pollen. We have a ton of Bradford Pear trees in Georgia and they bloom super early and put out a ton of pollen. Also, we are under a tornado watch tonight so hopefully we can buckle down and be ok. 

Well have a great night ladies. I'll talk to you later!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Peanut - I can get to your chart but there are no temps inputted?

JBell - how is your cycle? Did O happen?

Kerry - how are you feeling???!

I have decided that FF was right the first time. I realized my new crosshairs are dotted so not for sure. I still maintain that I felt O symptoms the most on the first date AND the timing of my spotting yesterday PLUS one swipe if baaaarely pink tinged cm today makes sense if it was implantation. All that plus neg opks on the new FF date is just too much for me to go against my gut. 7dpo I am!!!

BBs quite a bit more sore today! Like noticeably sore going down the stairs! 

Think I will POAS Sunday, 3 days after spotting!


----------



## puppymom

GenYsuperlady said:


> MindUtopia - good to see you here, welcome!!! So sorry youre having tummy troubles :(
> 
> Well FF changed her mind and my OV date to cd 14...which puts me back at square one because I was definately using the opks at that time and I never got even close to a +.
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36b7de
> 
> Opinions so so welcome.

I almost wonder if you ovulated really early (on day 9) due to just coming off the pill... I would bet if you didn't have that one higher temp on day 8, then your O day would change.



GenYsuperlady said:


> Peanut - I can get to your chart but there are no temps inputted?
> 
> JBell - how is your cycle? Did O happen?
> 
> Kerry - how are you feeling???!
> 
> I have decided that FF was right the first time. I realized my new crosshairs are dotted so not for sure. I still maintain that I felt O symptoms the most on the first date AND the timing of my spotting yesterday PLUS one swipe if baaaarely pink tinged cm today makes sense if it was implantation. All that plus neg opks on the new FF date is just too much for me to go against my gut. 7dpo I am!!!
> 
> BBs quite a bit more sore today! Like noticeably sore going down the stairs!
> 
> Think I will POAS Sunday, 3 days after spotting!

Very exciting! I love when people test - can't wait to hear what you find!


----------



## MindUtopia

mrspeanut said:


> Hey mindutopia welcome! Cool username. When do you have to go for an endoscopy? Hope all is well so you can begin ttc in may!
> 
> This week is taking forever now I'm waiting to test! However, Dh said yesterday that he didn't think it would be this month and I am inclined to agree. I haven't had a huge change in temp. I am having usual week before AF symptoms - tiredness, slightly fuller bust and chocolate craving! No spotting or anything.
> 
> Has anyone got anything exciting lined up for the weekend? Ours is very usual - dh working so me and Henry finding things to do like go to the park. Have my friends birthday night out tomorrow. Am torn about whether to have a drink? Is it ok to drink on the TWW? I wouldn't have a lot, just a few.
> 
> Emma xxx

Thanks! Endoscopy is the 19th of March. I literally have to leave the hospital after and go straight to London to pick up my mom after (she's flying over to the UK from the U.S.). So that should be, um, fun! (I'm not getting sedated for it obviously, or I'd be a sleepy mess). 

Our weekend plans are pretty low key. We've just been running around doing errands today. I picked up my bike from the bike shop where it was getting serviced, so I'm looking forward to finally getting to ride it again this week. It's been in storage for 3 years until I was in one place long enough to warrant getting it out. DH is putting up our new greenhouse so we can start planting summer veg now, and I covered every available bedding surface not being used for vegetables with wildflower seeds. We're hoping to go hiking tomorrow, but I hear it's going to rain quite a bit, so probably just having a lazy day at home. 

Oh, also I got some plain ole folic acid today at the store, so starting that back up again and hoping everything in my belly feels good from here.

Hope everyone's weekends are going great!


----------



## jbell157

OMG, my countdown says 1 month!!! (and 4 weeks...but hey ;)

I can still remember when it said 4 months! Geez the time has seriously flown!

Love you guys! :hugs:


----------



## baby D

It really is coming round quick huh Jbell!!

Though it is only me left 'officially' waiting........:haha:

Don't wanna lose all you ladies and be stuck in this scary place alone :nope:


----------



## jbell157

baby D said:


> It really is coming round quick huh Jbell!!
> 
> Though it is only me left 'officially' waiting........:haha:
> 
> Don't wanna lose all you ladies and be stuck in this scary place alone :nope:

We won't leave you D. I don't think I could leave any of you guys and I hope we can go through everything together even if some of us get ahead! I feel like we have a pretty tight nit thread and I really don't feel like going out into the madness of the other threads.

Just finished watching Father of the Bride II and OMG it left me feeling majorly broody!!! I can't wait to get pg and have LO! I really love that movie.


----------



## baby D

I looove that movie!
Am a movie girl --- love a good film!

And glad to know i'm not going to be left alone! And yes we do have a tight thread!! Maybe I should just 'jump' OH and get on with it already...........


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Oh my goodness - this is not a May WTT thread...this is a great group of girlfriends who are enjoying each others' company and journeys! Don't think you'll be left alone....the other forums can't compare!!!!!

By the way, after indulging a bit too much while out with some girls from the office yesterday, I went to bed at 1:30, woke up for an hour to drink water and eat at 6-7am, then back to sleep for another 8 hours until 3pm!!!! I woke up soooo confused! Now it's 6pm and I'm finally feeling alive after some soup, a sweaty spin session and a loooong shower!!! So there is my exciting weekend!!!


----------



## goneawry

Hi all,

I have been reading through this thread over the last few days and I'd like to join! :flower: A bit about my situation...

DH and I have also decided May is the month we will start TTC #1. We have been married since Dec 2010 but together for nearly 7.5 years. I am 26, DH is 27.

My cycles have been weird since coming off the Pill is July 2010 (had to come off after 7 years on them as they started giving me migraines all of a sudden!), but after seeing a naturopath for 6 months or so they seemed to mostly regulate. EXCEPT this month they have gone long again, so I am currently on CD34 (I think) with no sign of ovulation :cry: Fingers crossed I come right again before too long!!

Anyway, you all seem like such a nice, supportive group of girls. Might be just the thing i need while I wait for a) my body to sort itself out and b) for May to come around so we can get started!! :happydance:


----------



## mrskx0x0

Hey pretty ladies :flower: room for one more? We are looking to start trying for number 2 around May time if I can keep myself restrained that long haha. I took my last contraceptive pill last night so am now officially not preventing and will start temping as soon as day 1 arrives. Spent a ton of money TTC number 1 on ovulation tests/ early pregnancy tests etc but I'm trying to keep it a little more sensible this time.


----------



## mrspeanut

Hello new ladies goneawry and mrskx0x0 :wave: great to have you join us.

I am loving this thread so not going anywhere but what happens in may with it? Does it get moved to a new forum? 

Ah Jess, father Of the bride is such a feel good movie. Not seen it for ages but love it. 

Went out last night in the city centre (about 13 miles from home) so I drove and that avoided the should I/shouldn't I drink thing. It was good that no one noticed I wasn't drinking as I had a couple of halves of shandy when we arrived that looked like just lager, then a few small cokes with loads if ice and lime that looked like they could have had a shot in them. We hid the car away from where we were as well so people didn't see us arrive or leave! Lol! I'm just not ready to tell even closest friends we are trying as we want it to be a secret as long as possible. 

Goneawry - hope O arrives soon, this is definitely the place to while away the time!

Mrsk - I hear you when you say to try and be more sensible with tests and things this time. I am determined to get to next weekend before poas (unless AF arrives in the meantime) but it takes so much willpower not to buy them now!!!!

D - we're not going anywhere chick, lol to just jumping on dh! I have an image of frog splatting him on the bed whilst he's asleep and unaware heh heh!

Off out for lunch with the in laws today which should be nice - I do get on with them. Hope you all have a restful Sunday xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

P.S. Jen I redid the link to my chart. It's on the original post xx


----------



## puppymom

So, nearly a week ago, my DH decided to take the incentive to NTNP (though he doesn't use that terminology)! And... 2 days later, I ovulated. Yes, the longest cycle ever, and I ovulated 2 days after the only day we didn't use withdrawal (other than after my temps have been up for 3 days). Needless to say, I am on the 2WW! We shall see what happens, as I know the chances are still quite low. I have a wedding next weekend (10 dpo) and now I'm wondering about consuming any alcohol. Being the paranoid person I am, I feel like I shouldn't drink - just in case.


----------



## jbell157

Welcome new ladies! We always like more company.

Emma - glad you had a fun night last night. I totally know what you mean about wanting to keep it a secret. I don't want anyone to know we are NTNP. 

It's actually funny you mentioned moving the thread because I was going to ask you guys what you wanted to do or if you had any ideas? As far as moving the thread we have a couple options. We can wait and start a new thread in TTC or NTNP once we are all ready to move over there or we can wait until we are mostly or all pg and move into the first trimester thread. It's up to you guys. We can just set a date (like May 1st?) on here and then I'll open a new thread in the forum we want to move to and then all jump over there on that day. Let me know what you think ladies!

Gen - hope you're feeling better today!

puppy - I would say you have a good chance of being pg! How exciting! FX!!!

D - I love movies too! Oldies are goodies! How's the house situation going?

As for me, had to baby sit my dad this weekend...uhhh. He and my mom were fighting so he came over here and spent the night. I swear, my parents have created the most perfect WHAT NOT TO DO to be a good parent list for me. #1 - Don't drag your children into your failing marriage. #2 - Don't come over and get drunk and ruin their weekend.

Don't get me wrong, I LOVE my parents, but they act like teenagers. Their relationship has degraded to something that I used to have when I was 20! Oh well!

It's almost time for March Madness! WOOHOO!!! I love March Madness...and for you ladies from another lovely country, it's a giant college basketball tournament. My bracket is currently undefeated at 3-0. If you can't tell I'm super excited. 

Next weekend is a 3 day weekend and I only have 3 weeks until spring break!

Also, O update! I believe I O'd on Thursday :happydance: So my cycle is finally winding down. Yay! I'm sick of this one. And only 1 more cycle until we officially TTC! Hurray!

Hope you ladies are doing fantastic!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Welcome new ladies! 

GoneAwry -- what a pain to have to wait for O? Soooo frustrating. What were you getting from the naturopath that helped?

MrsK - your LO is adorable -- I love the name Scarlet! Do you think your OH would be amenable to starting a little earlier than May? Or is that a pretty solid plan?

Peanut - How fantastic that you get along with your in-laws. I do for the most part with mine, but they drive me batty, especially DH's mother. She's SOOOO nosy and butts in her opinion "passive aggressively" on everything! But after reading some of the other posts in BnB about hellish MILs, I feel pretty lucky that it isn't worse! I checked on your link again -- it's definitely cleaned up and easier to get to the page, but there are still no lines on your chart....maybe I need to be signed in....nope, that didn't work either. Is it working for others? And how many DPO are you now...I know you're waiting until AF is due to test, but are you having any symptoms?

Jess -- I'm SOOOO sorry to hear about your parents infringing on your weekend, (and sanity!). It is really unfair when your parents become children and then rely on their children to parent them. My parents went through a NASTY divorce in my senior year of high school and it was SO horrible to see how they acted -- I had never seen them in such an awful light. And believe me, they are sorry to this day for how they involved my sister and I (particularly me, as my sister was away at college). Don't be afraid to speak up -- they might not "get it" now, but it will plant a seed hopefully that will inspire some serious soul searching. :hugs: I'm really sending you a warm hug, xoxoxo. Oh, and I'm SUPER EXCITED for March Madness too -- my doc organizes the entire pool of brackets for the whole hospital lol! I'm going to know everything about it whether I like it or not (which I do...but my bracket rarely does very well after the first few rounds).

Puppy -- you crazy girl!! Welcome to the 2ww -- aren't we all a bit impatient, lol. I'm glad for it thought, keeps things exciting! 

BabyD -- follow your plans that make you happy -- but if you do decide to jump the man, you know we all support you!!!

Okay -- so I POAS'd x 2 this morning and nothing, couldn't even find evap lines! It's ridiculous, I know, because I'm only 9 DPO, so it doesn't make me feel too bad. In a weird way, I hope it helps me to keep my hopes from getting too high. I was only going to use one test but found a few tests I had "borrowed" from my last employer (for you new girls, I work as a physician assistant...I'm not a doctor but have a masters degree in medicine and can evaluate, diagnose, prescribe and treat as long as I have an MD as my boss). I took the first test and had no line but then realized it expired this month, so OF COURSE I had to use another test to back it up. I got a two pack of cheapos from Walgreens, but unfortunately didn't realize they have the blue dye. Thankfully my intelligence didn't allow me to see an evap. Will have to get pink ones next time! 

Anyway -- on to the end of the weekend. Today is sunny and it isn't expected to be sunny again until NEXT Sunday (I live in a very rainy part of the States!). DH and I are going to try and get some cardio done outside, maybe go downtown and ride our bikes on the riverfront!

As for moving the forum --- Maybe on May 1 we will move to TTC and start our new thread there? It won't automatically get moved as there are ladies who were WTT until Fall 2011 still on the WTT boards :) Thoughts? I don't mind just as long as I'm with you ladies!!! XOXOXO


----------



## GenYsuperlady

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

The :witch: came today! All I can do is laugh -- at least this cycle was 19 days...last one was only 15!

What a pain in the rear. At least my 2ww wasn't dragged on, however. The only bonus to all this cycle chaos is that my next cycle is always right around the corner.

Am I bummed? Yes, a bit. Moreso that I still don't know what is going on with my body very well. Onto the next one....:bunny:


----------



## puppymom

Sorry to hear, Gen. I know what you mean about not sure what your body is doing - the adjustment coming off the pill seems to take time. Mine have been different lengths each cycle as well.


----------



## mrspeanut

Ah Jen, what a shame. You are right the next cycle is just round the corner. Hope you are ok xx

Puppymom congrats on ntnp! When are you going to test? If AF doesn't show up before, I'll test on sat. 

Bit cautious about symptom spotting, I have heavier boobs and am absolutely shattered. I've also had a full on break out like a teenager! But I get these sort of symptoms for AF so don't want to read into them


----------



## mrspeanut

Mind utopia did you get out hiking this weekend? We had hail here today!! Definitely a day for staying in and keeping warm for us!

How were your weekends goneawry and Mrsk?


----------



## jbell157

Aww Jen I'm sorry! But the bright side is you came off early so your getting time for your cycles to adjust now instead of when you were going to be officially TTC. 

FX still for puppy and Emma! You ladies are making me so excited to start trying.


----------



## puppymom

Peanut, I don't know if we'll continue NTNP after this cycle or not, but this month has gotten me very excited! 

As for testing, I want to test Saturday morning, because we have a wedding to be at that day, and my friends will be extremely curious why I wouldn't want to drink... but that's only 10 dpo, so not sure what kind of result I'd get. I am not actually expecting AF until the following Thursday.


----------



## goneawry

Thanks for the welcome everyone!

Gen - to be honest, I'm not exactly sure what I was taking from the naturopath - some weird mixture of Chinese herbs! She had me alternating between 3 different things - 1 for before O, 1 for after and then 1 for whilst I had AF. Absolutely disgusting tasting, but whatever it was, it seemed to work! I stopped going after I had been regular for awhile, but I may have to go back if my body keeps this up. On the bright side, I have felt crampy all day so maybe that means AF is on the way? Hope so!

Also, I did a HPT over the weekend, just to be sure :bfn: - was pretty sure that was going be the case but still felt a little disappointed. Even though we're still planning to wait until may to TTC, I have to admit I would've been pretty excited if it had been a :bfp:

Mrspeanut - I had a nice weekend, thanks for asking. Pretty low key, which was nice. It's extremely hot here at the moment (about 37C, which I think is about 100F) so most of the time I just tried to stay inside in the A/C!


----------



## mrspeanut

37c wow that's hot, this morning when I left for work it was 4.5c! Boo! This is supposed to be the start of spring!


----------



## jbell157

I'm seriously about to freak out! I'm on CD 47 and my temp dropped again which means I did not O on Friday like I thought. I don't know what to do. I'm trying to let my body do this naturally but I'm starting to get fed up. Ladies, our cycles suck!!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

LOL JESS! RIGHT? Can I get a big WTF for all the ladies out there having weird cycles? LOL - aren't the phases of the moon supposed to control this $h*t?

Well after heavy spotting yesterday, the :witch: showed up full force last night, which is GREAT because 
A) I really don't have any leeway to try and convince myself this is just "implantation" (again?)
B) My temp dropped!!!! Oh thank goodness for temping this month -- I know for sure that today is CD 1 and can feel relaxed knowing that my temp confirms that. 

So...now that I know my luteal phase is the one with the issue (so far it has been 5 days and 9 days), I'm going to research things that help to lengthen luteal phase (did this for a min yesterday -- saw a lot of B6 advice and acupuncture advice). I would LOOOOOVE some acupuncture...Jess and GoneAwry -- we should all try it! Me for my short cycles and you two for the long ones!

Peanut and Puppy - how exciting that you get to test on the same day! Peanut - I soooo admire your self-discipline on symptom spotting and testing. I look forward to counting down the days to testing with you girls!

Isn't it amazing how life seems to have its mind made up before we even get a say? Here I was ready to move my TTC date forward from May...and now it seems that it might be my cycles get worked out just around that time for a May Baby anyway! 

It's also amazing to see how massive a change in mood I can have in a few days from pre-:witch: to post-:witch:, apparently I still have PMS off birth control. Poor DH :haha: I feel GREAT today! 

Oh and PS - I got called into work AGAIN yesterday morning (insanity!) We had to fish out a lost PICC line (a realllllly long IV) that had broken off and migrated to far into the patient to be retrieved (we put a catheter with a little snare (lasso looking thing) into a vein nearby, traveled up, snagged the line and pulled it out). Anyhoo....the patient was 2.2 KILOS (about 4.5 lbs)!!! A teeeeensy BABY. Poor guy is in the neonatal intensive care for some stomach issues (gut didn't develop correctly). I got to be the one to move him from his usual bed/crib thing that we rolled him down to the procedure suite on, onto the actual procedure table. It was like holding a baby kitten (one that has a breathing tube and attached to like 10 wires...and not as furry, nor with a tail). :cloud9: He was still SOOO cute! (And it was a very successful, quick procedure....just made me feel all sorts of maternal and protective).

:hugs: :flower: :kiss: and :dust: to you all!


----------



## ARuppe716

Hello everyone!! I'm new here and wanted to introduce myself. Dh and I got married last summer and have been talking babies for awhile now. I used to be a dance teacher, love children, and therefore have a full blown case of "Baby Rabies". I'm 28 and DH will be 31 by the time we're TTC. We originally wanted to wait until July for our one year anniversary to start but lately DH seems to be catching the baby rabies as well and it got pushed to June. Just the other day DH said he thought we should start in May!! Woohoo! So here I am and I'm so excited to meet such a great group of supportive women. 

I've been on BC for 9 years, I came off it once for a surgery (I had my hip replaced) and AF visited after 20 days. I came off BC for good a few weeks ago and I'm hoping that my cycle regulates itself pretty quick. I'm a little nervous to see what it does. I had a preconception visit last month that involved talking over our plans with my dr. and having blood tests done to check for immunizations, blood typing, and testing for some genetic markers. Everything came back great and we were given the go ahead to try whenever we're ready. I was also put on pre-natals.

I'm nervous and excited to start. I hope that we get pg quickly because I don't think I could handle a negative result for months. I'm also a little nervous because of the hip replacement. It was 2 and a half years ago but my surgeon said he has multiple patients who have gone on to give birth vaginally so that makes me feel much better.

Anyways, enough about me! It's so wonderful to meet you all!


----------



## MindUtopia

ARuppe716 said:


> Hello everyone!! I'm new here and wanted to introduce myself. Dh and I got married last summer and have been talking babies for awhile now. I used to be a dance teacher, love children, and therefore have a full blown case of "Baby Rabies". I'm 28 and DH will be 31 by the time we're TTC. We originally wanted to wait until July for our one year anniversary to start but lately DH seems to be catching the baby rabies as well and it got pushed to June. Just the other day DH said he thought we should start in May!! Woohoo! So here I am and I'm so excited to meet such a great group of supportive women.
> 
> I've been on BC for 9 years, I came off it once for a surgery (I had my hip replaced) and AF visited after 20 days. I came off BC for good a few weeks ago and I'm hoping that my cycle regulates itself pretty quick. I'm a little nervous to see what it does. I had a preconception visit last month that involved talking over our plans with my dr. and having blood tests done to check for immunizations, blood typing, and testing for some genetic markers. Everything came back great and we were given the go ahead to try whenever we're ready. I was also put on pre-natals.
> 
> I'm nervous and excited to start. I hope that we get pg quickly because I don't think I could handle a negative result for months. I'm also a little nervous because of the hip replacement. It was 2 and a half years ago but my surgeon said he has multiple patients who have gone on to give birth vaginally so that makes me feel much better.
> 
> Anyways, enough about me! It's so wonderful to meet you all!

Welcome, ARuppe! Haha, I love the term "baby rabies"! I may have to start using that myself now!! 

mrspeanut - Sadly, no hiking yesterday as it was really raining here in the morning, but I did get to get outside today and ride my bike for the first time in about 4 years, did a quick flat 10 miles after lunch. It's been in storage the past few years since I didn't have any one place that I would be permanently living to warrant the expense of shipping it to myself. It was gorgeous (but cold) today. I'm sure I'll be feeling it tomorrow though!

Gen - Sorry to hear that AF arrived, but now you can get re-focused on next month, so I guess that is a blessing. Maybe you'll have a vacation baby after all!! When do you leave on your trip? And where in Ireland are you going again? We actually just booked our trip to Ireland today. We're going to Dublin for the weekend in May for a wedding. Do you know Dublin well? Any suggestions for things to do? I went once like 6 years ago, but all I did was drink and eat really, so I'm up for other suggestions (in addition to great places to drink and eat!).


----------



## baby D

Hey lovely ladies xxx

So things are on the up --- OH has been offered a job to begin in SEpetember for £20,000 a year --- not the biggest sallary out there but good, right? Besides - it's more than he earns now! So that's one more 'crib' list item withh a big fat tick!!! Just the house issue to sort --- which is slooooow but am sure we'll get there soon enough!!

I was so controlled the other night --- OH and I were getting frisky and he wanted to 'dip' just for a bit LOL but nope --- I made him put something on it!! Still, if he was willing to take the risk he can't be THAT against falling preggo sooner right? lol


----------



## puppymom

Gen.. I really want to wait longer to test, or even wait until AF is supposed to be here, but with this wedding this weekend, I'm stuck on what to do!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Puppy - totally test!!! I agree the wedding necessitates it. I know my friends would choke on their champagne if they saw me not drinking lol!

Baby --- WHAT FANTASTIC NEWS ABOUT DH!!! Oh wonderful, fantastic news! How will you celebrate? Maybe let him dip? LOL you are a stronger, smarter girl than I!


----------



## puppymom

Gen, that's how my friends will react as well! If I did get a BFP, I have no idea how I will deny it! I have to go to the wedding - they are two of our closest friends, and my DH is in the wedding.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

My plan is to drink tonic water and lime...and say there's vodka in it. But that will require no one else getting your drinks for you.

That, or say you're taking Flagyl...it's an antibiotic that you can't drink while taking. Bummer is...it's mostly used for bacterial vaginitis, which is awkward to explain.

BTW - I'm staying late at work for ANOTHER emergency case. These last 2 weeks have been sooooo weird!


----------



## jbell157

Holy cow Jen! You are a busy lady!

Puppy, you could say you are taking antibiotics and that's why you can't drink. Or just say you are the DD. Either way, you need to test soon because I want to know! 

I felt O pains this morning so fingers crossed that I ovulated!!! I'm super sick of this cycle!

Welcom Arupee!


----------



## puppymom

jbell157 said:


> Holy cow Jen! You are a busy lady!
> 
> Puppy, you could say you are taking antibiotics and that's why you can't drink. Or just say you are the DD. Either way, you need to test soon because I want to know!
> 
> I felt O pains this morning so fingers crossed that I ovulated!!! I'm super sick of this cycle!
> 
> Welcom Arupee!


I know, I'm thinking I could have cranberry juice with ice - as I often have cranberry and vodka. We'll figure it out! But, I don't want to test until Saturday morning at the earliest - that'll be 10 dpo. It still may not tell me for sure though, and that's the iffy part! Oh well, all will be okay!

I hope you ovulate soon - mine too FOREVER this month as well. Seems to be the month for it.

Jen - you sure are a hardworking woman!


----------



## mrspeanut

Puppy honestly if you don't mention it people won't notice. My sis gave me a good tip - get one drink when when you go in and take a big fat swig of it in front of people then launch into a long story and leave your drink, just taking tiny sips of you feel you have too. But also flick between groups cos they won't realise it's the same glass you have all the time.

If you have wine at the table pour a glass but subtly get dh to drink it! My friend did this at our table at a wedding and no one realised he was drinking her drinks, although he ended up a bit worse for wear! 

Or you could just get things that look alcoholic from the bar but nothing unusual - cos then people want to try it I find!!

But the original thing of not even mentioning it works best, good luck!

Saturday is past AF due date for me. Still incredibly tired - went to bed at 8.30pm last night although wide awake now at 3.30am! Getting hopeful now after convincing myself I would be fine with it taking more than a few cycles. I guess this is what it'll be like every month from now until it happens! Ordered some tests online that should arrive in a couple of days (avoiding the supermarkets cos I don't want to buy any and test early). I can feel my will power having to work very hard!

Welcome too ARupee :wave: great to have you join us. 

Jess I hope this is O for you, fingers crossed.

Emma xx


----------



## mrspeanut

And congrats to your hubby and you on his job, baby d!! Very pleased for you :) xx


----------



## GenYsuperlady

What a busy time for our little thread!!

And HAPPY busy!!! 

Jess - I hope the o pains are a good sign! Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## MalsKerry

Woah it has been super busy!!

Hello to MindUtopia, Goneawry, MrsKxOxO, and Arupp716!!!:flower:

MindUtopia hope everything goes ok and your stomach is all ok for TTC in May!!! 

Jess - How is the tornado lockdown going? Have heard a tiny bit on the news in Aus. Thats cool how your 7th graders think you have 'swag' they must think your cool. That totally sucks about your parents, my parents broke up when I was in year 11, but for yours to keep dragging you into their arguments that sucks!! Hope your cycle ends soon and they get more regular :hugs:

GenY -:cry: Booo!!! I was hoping for a :bfp: Next time!!! That poor little bubba you looked after he must've been sooo tiny like you said, you must get so exhausted every day it would be so tiring emotionally aswell helping all those little ones, I think you are so amazing what you do!!

Puppymom- my FX'ed for you I would sooo test saturday morning before the wedding:winkwink:

MrsPeanut - My FX'ed for you to!!!! I can't wait til Saturday!!! How long did it take to conceive your first LO?

BabyD - Yey that is awesome news about your OH new job thats great!!!:happydance: looks like everything is falling into place just got to wait on news of the house!! And awesome how OH wanted to 'dip' in hahahahaha thats awesome and you are soooooo stri=ong willed to not let him :happydance:

Goneawry - Im from Perth too!!! where abouts you live? Im north of the river. Your right it has been sooo hot, Its even hotter today like 38, 39 degrees!! Going to go for a swim when it cools down just staying inside with the aircon for now.

Well ladies I havent got anything to tell you much:nope: I went to the wedding on Saturday and my friend was trying to get me to drink a glass of wine and I got out of that one cause I only drink the sparkling cheap stuff:thumbup: then she wanted to buy the first round of drinks and wouldnt take no for an answer, and I was going to say I was on antibiotics but I was all happy at the start and forgot to pretend to be sick of something so I ended up telling her:dohh: but still havent told anyone else:blush:

I went to the doctor today as yesterday was a public holiday and had my blood and urine taken for tests to check my levels. The results take two days but I fly back to work tomorrow so I have to wait til next thursday for when I fly back early to go to Egypt to get the results:dohh:

And I cant get a referral to my OB until I get results so I hope she is not booked out, apparently you have to get in as soon as you find out you are pregnant!!

I am due 3 November. Im 5 weeks 3 days :happydance: My boobs are a little bit sore and a bit bigger Im pretty sure which DH is tremendously happy about:dohh: Im usually a B cup so he is loving it. And no other symptoms yet :happydance:

Back to work tomorrow yey 

xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## MalsKerry

Oh yeah Dirty Dancing was on last Thursday night I love that movie! And I watched 'the Help' last night that was pretty good


----------



## MindUtopia

GenYsuperlady said:


> My plan is to drink tonic water and lime...and say there's vodka in it. But that will require no one else getting your drinks for you.
> 
> That, or say you're taking Flagyl...it's an antibiotic that you can't drink while taking. Bummer is...it's mostly used for bacterial vaginitis, which is awkward to explain.
> 
> BTW - I'm staying late at work for ANOTHER emergency case. These last 2 weeks have been sooooo weird!

Yes, the tonic and lime or soda and lime thing works really well. I did a detox a few years ago which required me drinking no alcohol for a month or so, and that's the trick I used when I went out with my otherwise very hard drinking friends. One of them would have fallen off their bar stool if I had proclaimed I wasn't drinking for a month. 

Fortunately, if all goes well and we do move to TTC and have some success, everyone knows I've been having stomach problems, and I was actually on an antibiotic for Xmas that I couldn't drink on since they thought I might have had a stomach or gallbladder infection. I think everyone was a bit suspicious then (my MIL actually said, "when you guys have kids in a couple years, or you know, like NEXT YEAR...." lol). But I'm obviously not pregnant, so I think I fooled them into thinking I really don't drink much anymore, so hopefully it will work as a disguise for a bit. Though I'm totally drinking when we are in India and in Ireland. I'm just saving it up for then! :winkwink:


----------



## puppymom

Mrs. Peanut, you're right about the not mentioning it at all - I was thinking the same thing. Unfortunately I can't let DH share my dinner wine, as he'll be at the head table. But, I will have sips of that - as my friends know I love my dinner wine - and just be sneaky about it. For the rest of the night I will be just fine. 

Kerry, glad you are doing well! Are you starting a pregnancy journal, or just sticking around the main boards? Would it be possibly for you to call in for your results while you are away at work, or are you pretty isolated in terms of communication when you are there?


----------



## goneawry

Hi Malskerry - how cool, another Perth person!! I'm north of the river too.

Still no AF for me... I've booked another naturopath appointment to try and sort things out but she is super busy and can't see me until the 21st!


----------



## ARuppe716

Thank you for all the warm welcomes! I'm glad there seem to be some experts on here in terms of how to hide the tell tale signs! I work in retail and my store has approximately 500 employees. Most of them know me and since I've gotten married they are all asking when I'm going to have a baby. If I don't feel well or am tired one day, several women will all side eye each other...ugh. I know they're excited but it's frustrating and annoying. I also hope we have much luck in May because my best friend is getting married in September and I would like to avoid any secrecy!


----------



## baby D

Wow --- so had a quick catch up! We have been busy haven't we!!!

I found that when hiding pregnancy with millie I just asked for orange juice or coke and told others it was vodka and orange or coke --- nobody questioned it at all so all should be fine on that front.....

Kerry, glad to hear you are well and only sore boobs a a symptom -- really hoping that the sickness doesn't get you!!! I had that terribly so wishing for it to skip you!!

Hello to all the new ladies.

Just waiting on Mark to get home from work as he was called in last min so dinner on simmer ---- am starving so hope he hurries up! We are going to browse the internet for a holiday --- summer one hopefully!!

Any suggestions? Anyone been somewhere they'd like to give the thumbs up to??


----------



## mommyB

Hey ladies!! I'm not sure if I have written on this thread yet but just wanting to say hi! We are TTC #2 at the end of April, I know for sure I will be ovulating at the end of April. I track my cycles every month and they are the same so it let's me plan ahead a bit :haha: This is my second time in the WTT section since I joined 2 1/2 years ago and I would love some TTC buddies! Feel free to drop by my journal (it's a fairly new journal and sometimes it feels like I am talking to myself :haha:).


----------



## jbell157

Welcome mommyB! 

Kerry - I'm so excited for you. I bet you can't wait to get that OB appointment scheduled. I'm going to schedule a wellness/pre-conception appointment for the end of March just to make sure I'm ok before we start trying in May.

Jen - I can't believe how busy you are! I know you take good care of those babies though! And I completely agree, our little thread has kicked up a notch the past day or so! Yay!

D - CONGRATS on the new job for DH! That's very exciting. And how _naughty  of him the other night...and what strong will you have! I don't know if I could resist. 

Well, my students did well on their post-test and it's given me an idea of who needs additional support and tutoring before their state test so I will be super busy the next few weeks. Keep your fingers crossed for my kiddos and that they can make it to the 8th grade!

Also, the Bradford Pear trees are blooming like crazy and my allergies are acting up! Time for some Zyrtec!

Have a wonderful night lovelies!_


----------



## MalsKerry

Welcome mummyb

Exciting times ahead for everyone!! Yey it's getting so close!

Goneawry I'm in Butler where abouts are you?

The doctors over here aren't allowed to give you any results over the phone so got to wait til next Thursday. And you don't get a scan til your 12 weeks I'm pretty sure


----------



## mrspeanut

Hi everyone and welcome too mummyb :hi: 

So so so exciting for you Kerry! I can remember that first appointment and first scan with Henry, it's magical! I can't wait for it to be us again (fingers crossed). I am still holding off on testing for the moment but am getting so impatient now! 

Jess glad your students are doing well, it's fun when they are learning loads and showing progress. We are doing a workshop today so having a good day so far (it is lunch now - I'm not typing in a lesson!!) 

Baby D for a holiday destination I'd say anywhere hot with nice beaches, maybe Egypt or Mexico, or maybe one of the Greek islands. I loved the south of France which is where we went on honeymoon - great food and wine!

Emma xx


----------



## baby D

oooh your honeymoon sounds fabulous! Not been to south of France for an extended holiday so that might be a good one to look into xx


----------



## baby D

Jbell that's great news! I am a happy teacher, too,today......My children have taken spring term assessments in reading, writing and maths and so far the results look good -- progress is happening (in most cases) for reading and maths ---- just the writing to assess over the weekend!


----------



## goneawry

Great to see so much activity on this thread. Seems like word has spread around the forum about what a nice bunch you all are!

Kerry - wow, you are way north of the river! I'm quite a lot closer to the city, in Wembley. Have you seen the weather forecast for the weekend - 39 both days. Arrrgh!!


----------



## Katlurveskev

Hello!
We are waiting to try until towards the end of this summer :) my fiancé is in the marines and currently in boot camp. He'll be home sometime in July :) getting married than gonna start trying for our first lil baby <3 
I'm 18 but I'll be at least 19 before we have a baby :) he is 20 and has been ready to start our little family for awhile. I take special vitamins everyday and eat healthy and excersize everyday to make sure I'm healthy.


----------



## MindUtopia

Welcome, Katlurveskev, congrats on your upcoming wedding! That must be exciting!

baby D - We went to southern Spain on our honeymoon (near Malaga, but not on the coast, inland in the mountains about 30-45 minutes).The weather was beautiful (end of September) and we rented a cute little holiday cottage up in the hills with gorgeous views and a private pool (and for like 300 quid a week). It was one of the most relaxing holidays I've ever had just because we weren't at some big hotel and we could eat and drink (and skinny dip) whenever we wanted. There are tons of little houses for rent around there (the village we stayed in is called Riogordo) and the sea is only a short drive away if you want some more action. And of course, the flight is easy and affordable too. We actually want to go back every year now and stay at the same place. 

As for me, things here are moving along pretty well. I actually went and saw a chiropractor yesterday since I read that they can often help with acid reflux and stomach problems. It was amazing! I've been to the chiropractor plenty of times before, but always for back and neck problems. But she was able to find a few spots in my diaphragm (the muscle between your chest and stomach) that were really tense and almost stuck, and did some massage and released them. And instantly, not only did I feel so much less pressure on my stomach, but I could breathe better! I had really bad pneumonia last year and I've never quite felt like I could breathe right again, but the tight spots where right under where I had the infection in my right lung. And now I can actually take a deep breath again! I feel almost like a new person! So here is hoping it also helps my stomach and then we'll be all ready to TTC at the end of next month. :thumbup:


----------



## mrspeanut

Big thumbs up for you chiropractor mindutopia! Good news that she was able to help you.

Hi :hi: katlurveskev. Congrats on your forthcoming wedding. The planning is so exciting, are you on target?

Well I caved in and took a test today - bfn

Bit disappointed but not devastated, we would have been very lucky to catch first time. Dh has been great and has started taking a bit of interest in my cycle and charting even though he said he didn't want to know about it a couple of months ago! 

I can't explain my fatigue though - I'm still going to bed ridiculously early but am tired all day :sleep: Also drinking loads but keep getting headaches :shrug:


----------



## puppymom

mrspeanut said:


> Big thumbs up for you chiropractor mindutopia! Good news that she was able to help you.
> 
> Hi :hi: katlurveskev. Congrats on your forthcoming wedding. The planning is so exciting, are you on target?
> 
> Well I caved in and took a test today - bfn
> 
> Bit disappointed but not devastated, we would have been very lucky to catch first time. Dh has been great and has started taking a bit of interest in my cycle and charting even though he said he didn't want to know about it a couple of months ago!
> 
> I can't explain my fatigue though - I'm still going to bed ridiculously early but am tired all day :sleep: Also drinking loads but keep getting headaches :shrug:

How many DPOs are you again? It could be too early still.


----------



## jbell157

Well I am on CD 50 and no ovulation so I refilled the progestrone and will start taking it tomorrow. From my chart it looks like my body has tried to ovulate 3 times and it just hasn't been able to. By taking the progestrone it will trick my body into thinking I'm in my luteal phase and then force AF when I come off. After this cycle, I'm hoping that the next few will become a little more normal. I've been on birth control for so, so long I'm thinking that it's just taking awhile. 

Tomorrow is Friday and I have a three day weekend. I'm really looking forward to it! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## goneawry

Yay, AF finally arrived at CD 38 - very relieved as I thought I would might be going to have another one of my crazy long cycles (the longest one I had after coming off BC was about 120 days)!

My BBT arrived in the mail a couple of days ago so I 'm excited now to start charting at the start of a fresh, new cycle.

Jbell - fingers crossed your cycle sorts itself out after the progesterone. It's so frustrating not having any clue what is going on with your body, I know!


----------



## jbell157

Thanks awry! I hope so too! Last month it was normal, about 37 days and a textbook cycle; however, this month has just been crazy. I really hope this is the last time my body puts me through this madness!

I'm glad yours is straightening out.


----------



## mrspeanut

Can I join in the 'cycles gone a bit mad' gang?!! Put in yet another high temp today 98.04 and ff changed the ovulation day to a week later to the end of my first week back in work after the holidays. We didn't :sex: that week until the Sunday cos I was so tired so we have completely missed the boat this month, hence the bfn. It has said period predicted 15th march which will be CD37 (last month it was 29 and month before was 28). I am willing AF to arrive so hopefully I can start a normal cycle!!


----------



## MindUtopia

Just wondering, are any of you ladies using or planning to use PreSeed/Conceive Plus or one of the other 'sperm-friendly' lubes? I was thinking of ordering some for next month since I figure it can only help, right? Just wanted to see if any of you have had any experience using them. 

Hope everyone has a great Friday and weekend! What are you plans?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Happy Friday everyone!!
I've been keeping up with the thread but haven't had time to post!!! Work has been super busy and I've been going to bed early! I'm due to hit 51-52 hours of work this week - boo! On the plus side, things are otherwise uneventful around here. It's cd 5 and temps are staying pretty low (though it's amazing how much a glass of wine can affect my morning temp!!!). Will start using opks tomorrow or so, hope to get a for sure + this month so that I know the baby factory is working! Was also going to stop by the health store and get some b vitamins and agnus cactus to see I that can help lengthen out my luteal phase a bit!!

Peanut - your bfn means nothing! It's quite early yet...and don't mind FF - she's a moody friend...trust your instinct as to when you o'd!! Fingers still very crossed for you.

Baby - I'm super excited for you to test tomorrow too! Any symptoms? Any house news?

Kerry - now that you think back on it, did you have any 2ww symptoms? It sounds like you're doing brilliantly! What did your friend say when you told her?

Jess - end this cycle!!! No more occupying your uterus with frivolous ovulation attempts...let's get this cycle done with and start anew! Glad to hear your students did well on their testing - how stressful!

Awry - so glad to hear AF came for you finally - must feel great to be on cd 1 again!!

Hello to the new ladies - looking forward to sharing the journey.

I'm actually really excited for our thread --- time has finally moved on and we are so close to all TTC together!

What's everyone's weekend plans? I am staying in tonight to workout and do housework, while DH goes to a concert with his guy friends and parties it up. I'm too tired to go out tonight and desperately need a little catch up on my to-do list. I can't wait! We are going to another show with some friends on Saturday and hopefully out on a hike or something. The weather is just starting to move from winter to spring and I have major cabin fever!

Xoxo to the may ladies!!!

Jen


----------



## puppymom

Gen, you're lucky to be getting nice weather. Our winter here has been quite gentle on us, but the weather is all over the place. Yesterday it was pouring rain and 14 degrees celsius in the morning, and today it's nearly a blizard out there and there is a ton of snow again!


----------



## baby D

GenYsuperlady said:


> Baby - I'm super excited for you to test tomorrow too! Any symptoms? Any house news?
> 
> 
> 
> Jen

Am confused :haha:i'm not testing ----:haha: Not DTD :blush:


----------



## baby D

although, having said that --- my AF was due on the 6th and no sign...........nah wishful thinking........... my cycles often go funny!


----------



## ARuppe716

I have a question for all you ladies that have come off BC. How long did it take for cycles to regulate? I came off BC last month and AF arrived on CD 26. I feel grateful that it came in such a timely fashion but am nervous that it won't stay that way. I know there's nothing I can do except wait and count (I've also started charting this month to make sure that I'm ovulating). It's been almost 10 years since I've been BC free so I'm very unsure about how all this will go. Although-the other day I told DH that we better get pregnant right away because the cramps, fatigue, and acne is atrocious. Now I remember why I went on BC!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Baby-I'm sorry, I think I got all sorts of confused with so many exciting conversations going on!!! Duh!

AR - I stopped birth control on February 1 and so far have had three periods!! My cycle was 14 days the first time around, and 19 days the last. I was on birth control for 11 years, the last natural period I had I was in high school. Needless to say I don't remember it well, but I know for sure wasn't this short! I remember it being pretty darn regular in fact. But, I'm glad it lengthened by 4 days last cycle... hoping for a longer luteal phase this time around. 

Mind - ill use preseed if my cycles even out and still no bfp. My cm is never really abundant, so may present an issue. I've heard good things!

I just got home from my marathon long week, so hoping I don't get any calls to go in this weekend. It would certainly be rare to happen 3 weekends in a row. DH is going out with the boys, and I am all alone with the TV remote and my dog. Bliss.


----------



## jbell157

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing ok. My our little thread has gotten quite busy :)

Gen - I started the medroxyprogestrone today and it is a 10 day dose so hopefully AF will be here within the next two weeks! And then its onto the next cycle which will be the last one before we officially start TTC. Very exciting stuff :winkwink: I just hope my cycles get it together! :grr:

This weekend we are going to a cookout which I am very much looking forward too. I also have a three day weekend, but will have to do some work from home to get ready for next week. But better from home than at school! Right now I'm just watching the NCAAB conference championships. They are very exciting so far, the Big East has had some upsets today! Right now my Ohio State Buckeyes are beating Purdue which is nice.

Well, hope everyone is doing ok and has a great weekend. It was 78 degrees F yesterday and it was soooo nice. But we went back into the low 60s today. Darn mother nature, can't make up her mind! Don't forget to set your clocks forward 1 hour Saturday night for Daylight Savings time.


----------



## goneawry

Hi everyone!

Hope your weekends are going well so far :happydance: I don't have many plans, just a friend's birthday party to go to tonight. It still stupidly hot here so I don't feel like doing much, really!!

AR, fingers crossed you are one of the lucky ones that has nice regular cycles after coming off BCP! I came off it in July 2010, after being on for about 8 years, and my cycles were all over the place for quite awhile. I had gaps of 2, 3, even 4 months between some periods. Now I *seem* to have settled into a 30ish day cycle, but that being said the cycle I just came off of was 37 days, so who knows!?


----------



## mrspeanut

Morning ladies!

Today we are having a family day and going out to buy Henry a climbing frame and slide combo. He is climbing on everything so we thought we'd try and channel his energy. Tonight is ladies night so all the women in the family are getting together for wine and gossip! 

Still no AF, still knackered, heavy boobs and skin outbreak, all the signs she should be here. 

Lol Jen about FF being a moody friend! At the moment though I am getting a free trial for the VIP version, has anyone else tried that? 

AR I had the coil taken out at the start of jan and had 2 'normal' periods. This third one is late but I'm not pregnant so I don't think my cycles are settled yet. 

Puppy where abouts are you? We have a mild temp but it's so dark are drizzly today, urgh! My cat is just sat in the middle of the lawn looking thoroughly fed up of the weather! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend xxx


----------



## baby D

That's cool, Gen --- I MAY well test anyhow next week as AF is a no show for me so far ---- tho am 99 % sure I can't be preggo ---- i'm a pee on a stick adict!!

So here is my news:
Millie is at her Sat morning dance lesson and they had her dance costume (leotard, skirt and ballet shoes) waiting for her this morning and she was so so made up ---- her little face lit up and she lookes so adorable! Heart melting moment! Proiud mummy!

Also she has been going to bed without a nappy for 5 nights and we have only had 1 acident -- bless her!

Still no update on the house -- tho am starting to care less (silly really) as baby would be in with me for 6 months anyhow so if you take into account time to conceive, 9 months of pregnancy and that 6 months ---- well we have plenty of time to be in abetter situation house wise --- OHs debt is now all but gone AND he has a new job lined up for reasonable money ---- so all good there!

It is also my son's birthday today so off bowling later --- should be lots of fun!

On the not so good side --- she tried to get up at 5.30am today --- yawn!


----------



## puppymom

mrspeanut said:


> Puppy where abouts are you? We have a mild temp but it's so dark are drizzly today, urgh! My cat is just sat in the middle of the lawn looking thoroughly fed up of the weather!

I'm at 10 DPO today - I tested this morning and got a BFN. I think I may treat myself to a couple of glasses of wine tonight at the wedding, but otherwise, will take it easy!

ETA: Clearly my brain is thinking too much about a BFP... I didn't get a BFP, it was BFN!


----------



## MalsKerry

OMG Puppymom!!!!!! Congratulations I cant believe it how exciting!!! Were you expecting it? What did OH say? We want details!!! If you want to share :happydance::happydance::happydance:

AR - I came off BCP in April last year and they are never regular having said that they arent that irregular they range from 27 - 34 days

GenY - I dont ever see any CM really must be up further and Im not willing to put my fingers that high up.......:rofl::rofl::rofl: My friend was so happy for me, she has an 18 month old IVF baby and was really emotional at the wedding, she says having kids does that to you plus the wine she was drinking and that she was so happy for me, she cried like 3 times. lol I didnt think I had symptoms but wasnt thinking of it as a 2ww at all as I didnt think it would be a possibility and that fact I have never been pregnant so dont know what to expect. Just sore boobs and constipation which has settled down a bit.

MrsPeanut - are you going to test?

BabyD - Sounds like you are having great family time with your babies sounds great!! and you are totally right about the house you have heaps of time. Did it take you long to concieve?


xoxoxoxox

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## puppymom

Kerry, I can't believe I did that! lol... I got a BFN - clearly my brain is thinking about a BFP too much! I'm glad you replied so quickly, otherwise I'd have everyone on here thinking I was pregnant:blush: Anyhow, will continue testing - maybe every other day for now. I would like a BFP.. but don't have it yet!


----------



## MalsKerry

Hahahaha that is hilarious :dohh::dohh::dohh: and it definately could be too early yet!! FX'ed lolz


----------



## puppymom

... you were probably wondering why I was so nonchalant about having a couple of glasses of wine if I'd just found out I was pregnant - haha, NEVER!


----------



## MalsKerry

well did think it was a little bit funny, you celebrating by drinking alcohol, then again it would of been fine if you just had 1 glass hahahaha Im laughing now that was so funny!!! I did that in another post to when I was talking about my friend but read it before I posted and changed it as my post would have been confusing lol


----------



## MalsKerry

And you changed your post so now I look like a wierdo hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## puppymom

And that's why we teach our students the importance of editing! 

I thought when I put the reason for editing in a post, it showed up in the main part, but obviously not - there... I put it so now you don't look crazy!


----------



## MalsKerry

Don't be silly you don't need to change it. So you will leave it a few days then test?


----------



## mommyB

Hey ladies! So I have been tracking my cycles since December (first cycle off BC) and my cycles are looking really great! My first 3 cycles have all been 28 days with ovulation between CD12 and CD14. So I am hoping this helps me out when we start TTC, even though I have a box of digital OPK's stashed away in the bathroom. What are everyone's plans for their first cycle TTC? We plan to follow the Sperm meets egg plan (SMEP), we followed it for the first time when we conceived DS. So I figured it worked last time why not try it again. Here's hoping DH can keep up again :haha: It's a lot of BD ;)


----------



## puppymom

Kerry - yes, I will wait a couple of days now, I think. AF isn't technically due to show until Thursday, but I usually see a dip the day before. If I am strong enough, I might even try and hold off until then. I don't feel pregnant - really, any symptoms that I have felt are likely normal, I just probably haven't bothered to notice them before! Did you have any symptoms now that you think back?

mommy - when TTC comes around, we don't plan on doing anything extravagant. I'll make sure we DTD before/around ovulation, and won't force it too much. I'll likely be more aware though, and try and not clean up so quickly afterwards though!


----------



## munchkinlove

Hi Ladies!!!
Im so glad i found this thread!!! Here is a little history: I went off of BC over a year ago, and we NTNP for november/december, in January/feb we started to TTC, this month would have been our 3rd cycle....but i have an chance to get LASIK eye surgery in less than 2 weeks at a discounted price as they are running a special for $1000 off which is huge!!!!!!!!!!!! so we have stopped TTC for this month and most of april.........the dr recommends waiting at least a month after LASIK to TTC as there are steroid drops required to help with the healing after surgery, these are absorbed into the bloodstream and because they do not know how they can affect a fetus, they sugessted we stop TTC for now and at least 1 month after. So here we are in limbo which is ok i feel a break isnt a bad thing, we used opks and SMEP during cycle #1 and just bd at least 2x/week and during my fertile days during cycle#2, my cycles are anywhere between 25-28 days....so pretty regular. We will begin TTC again the last week of april which will put us testing in the middle of may if af stays away, i think we will go back to using the opks and SMEP when we start up again. Both of us are taking vitamins myself a prenatal and he is taking a mens one a day im 29 and he will be 34 in a couple of weeks. We are excited to get going again but are taking full advantage of the break to have some date nights and enjoy ourselves before we jump back into it:)


----------



## kelly815

Happy to have found this site and this post! my name is kelly. DH and I will start trying for number 3 in may!! We have 2 sons ages 5 and 2 1/2 we are hoping for a little girl ;)


----------



## jbell157

Ohhhh I will never drink again! Our cookout turned into an all-out party throw down! It was insanity. Everyone is still recooperating. I had so many tequila shots and margaritas. That is definitely checked off the list. 

In other news I started the progesterone 3 days ago so I can get out of this cycle. Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. Off to relax and try to feel like a human again.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

JBell - you poor thing! I've definitely felt like that before! Thank goodness for march madness on tv!

DH and I just got back from grocery shopping and sushi!!! Yummy! It's back to gloomy spring weather here but how nice to have the bright evenings again!

Started opks today, cd 7 -- thinking I'm going to have an early o again... Here's hoping I can document it!!!


----------



## mrspeanut

Hello new ladies munchkinlove and Kelly :hi:

Hope you're feeling better now Jess! I love Tequila but oh my life it gives me the worst hangovers!!! 

AF has arrived at last! :witch: I am glad as I knew we hadn't caught this month. On to the next cycle...

Fingers crossed for you Jen, good luck!


----------



## aimee21

Hi there,

I'm WTT in May / June this year. Just got to shed a few pounds first! Nice to meet you all. x


----------



## MindUtopia

Welcome Munchkinlove, Kelly and Aimee! :flower:

Hope everyone had a good weekend. Ooh, JBell, tequila. I do love it, but sometimes it hates me. It's always what I somehow resort to when I reach the point when I obviously should have gone to bed 3 hours before! That usually doesn't end well. 

We had a pretty good weekend. We met up for drinks and pizza with some friends on Friday night. And then spend the weekend mostly gardening and constructing our new greenhouse (DH and I adopted it from his grandfather who has a big farm, but at 90 isn't growing much veg himself anymore). It's only a small one (like 8'x10' or so), but hopefully we can start growing things soon. I also spent the rest of the time practicing my driving (I am taking my UK driving license test on Thursday, and since I never drove a manual or on the left side of the road until 2 months ago, trying to get as much practice in as possible). It's so completely lame to be re-taking your driving test at 31! :dohh:

Also, just a question for those of you using Fertility Friend, this may sound strange, but can you input back data or can you only enter it on the day? The reason I'm asked is that I want to track my cervical mucus starting next month, and I'm thinking I'll also take BBT too, but I'm not so sure if I want to enter it in every day because I think I'll be stressing about every little move up or down in temp. So I was thinking I'd try to rely more on cervical mucus because that's what's been recommended to me anyway. But looking at people's charts for a given month, I can kinda see where they went right or wrong in timing, so I thought it might be helpful to have that data to plug in at the end of the month so I could work out what were the best days when we should have BDed so I can do it earlier/later/more often the next month. I know this might sound nuts, but I'm a social scientist, so I love analysing data and I think it would be helpful over the course of several months if we need to fine tune our approach. Just not sure I want to get caught up in worrying about recording it online every day. Does that make any sense? lol


----------



## aimee21

Do you think I am too overweight to start trying at the moment?

I am 5foot 6inches tall and I weight 12 stone 5lbs. I have a BMI of 27.5 and although I would like to shift some extra lbs ideally, I am also so excited about trying for a baby. Do you think my current size would be bad for a baby's health if I were to get pregnant now?

I know I am not HUGE but I want to give my pregnancy the best start I can so what does everyone think?!

Thanks
x


----------



## GenYsuperlady

A huge welcome to the new May ladies -- feel free to join in the madness :flower:

Mind - you absolutely can put in "back-data," in FF, you just can't put it in early! That's a great way to do it so that you don't stress as much. I've gotten quite fond of taking my temp every morning~I'm a creature of habit! Pretty sure the battery is dying though -- not sure where to get the replacement for that!!!

Had a definite dip in temperature this morning, hoping it's the pre-o dip! Due to have another early eggie I think. Hopefully some more progesterone has kicked in to keep my luteal phase a little longer! :shrug:

I had a very relaxing, very refreshing weekend -- and now it's 5:30am here and I'm doing everything I can to avoid getting in the shower for work!!! I don't think this week will be as hectic as last week, thankfully, and this weekend we are going to a cabin nearer the mountain with some friends for snowboarding, eating and drinking!! I'll have to take it somewhat easy if I do for sure ovulate in the next week -- thankfully we will be with DH's guy friends who are not likely to notice if my drink has alcohol in it or not (as long as it LOOKS like it does). WIN! :happydance:

Peanut -- Are you ok with AF coming? You seem pretty relaxed....on to the next cycle, yes? :hugs: 

Happy Monday to the rest of you....wishing you butterflies, rainbows, and a nice, sunny day (except for you Aussie girls...I'll wish for slightly cooler weather for you all ;) )


----------



## aimee21

Thanks for the welcome by the way! Any advice on my weight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## aimee21

see above post ^^^^


----------



## puppymom

aimee21 said:


> Do you think I am too overweight to start trying at the moment?
> 
> I am 5foot 6inches tall and I weight 12 stone 5lbs. I have a BMI of 27.5 and although I would like to shift some extra lbs ideally, I am also so excited about trying for a baby. Do you think my current size would be bad for a baby's health if I were to get pregnant now?
> 
> I know I am not HUGE but I want to give my pregnancy the best start I can so what does everyone think?!
> 
> Thanks
> x

I think this all depends on how you will feel. I personally would want to lose some weight before so that when the baby comes I have as much energy as possible, and can run after the little ones once they start moving around. As for the health of the baby, I don't think it would be bad in terms of a pregnancy - as long as you are eating healthy and getting the proper nutrients, your baby should be just fine.


----------



## ARuppe716

Aimee-you sound similar to me in build. I'm 5'7" and about a 26.5 BMI. I think it depends on how you feel. I'm trying to eat healthier but not driving myself crazy to lose weight. I want to be in good shape and take care of myself but I also want to be happy! I was a professional dancer 5 years ago and my body was very different; to be honest I like this version of my body better. I hope to lose a few pounds but am focusing more on the healthy aspect of it all. I am trying to exercise and am getting lots of fruits and veggies. Again, I think it all depends on how you feel. Do you have any medical issues due to weight such as blood pressure or sugar levels? Or do you just carry a little more weight? I'm larger boned, still have a lot muscle, and now carrying some extra weight on that but not to the point that puts any extra stress on my body. I hope that helps!!

On another note-thank you everyone for the responses about coming off BC! I'm currently temping to see if I'm o'ing and if so, when. We'll just keep our fingers crossed and hope that it stays consistent.

You ladies are a fantastic group and I'm really enjoying reading everyone's posts! I'm happy to have such a great board and am counting down the days until we're all going nuts doing the 2ww!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Aimee - to be very honest, I would want to lose some weight first as well. It is unlikely to affect the baby much, but it will certainly make your pregnancy much more uncomfortable. It will also increase the risk that you will have gestational diabetes. I guess what I'm saying, is if you have a little bit of time to wait anyhow, I would get off some weight if I could. I have heard it makes it quite a bit easier to conceive as well. I realize it is probably not what you wanted to hear, but you do not have to lose TONS... just 10 pounds or so would be huge help! Good luck!


----------



## MindUtopia

aimee21 said:


> Do you think I am too overweight to start trying at the moment?
> 
> I am 5foot 6inches tall and I weight 12 stone 5lbs. I have a BMI of 27.5 and although I would like to shift some extra lbs ideally, I am also so excited about trying for a baby. Do you think my current size would be bad for a baby's health if I were to get pregnant now?
> 
> I know I am not HUGE but I want to give my pregnancy the best start I can so what does everyone think?!
> 
> Thanks
> x

I agree with the other ladies, that it's sorta up to you and what you think is best. I'm a similar BMI (I forget exactly, but it's somewhere around a 26 or 27). I'm personally trying to lose a little weight (maybe 5-10 lbs) before we TTC, but that is mainly because I want to get back to my 'normal' weight since I put on a little over the winter. I've also been having some minor health problems, that while not caused by being overweight, might improve a bit if I lose those extra pounds and I'd rather feel as good as possible when I get pregnant. I think if you want to start TTC in May maybe make it a goal to try to get more fit before then. I wouldn't necessarily delay TTC if you don't reach that goal, but for me, I like having deadlines in mind because I'll work a lot harder knowing I have a goal.


----------



## kelly815

I agree....If it will make you feel more comfortable then go for it!! But i dont think you have to, to have a healthy pregnancy :winkwink:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Ugh!!! Bnb withdrawal!!


----------



## mrspeanut

Hi Aimee, welcome. When I had my last appointment for bc before having my little one I mentioned to the nurse we were planning ttc. I am the same height and a similar weight. She recommended I lost 1/2 to a stone in preparation, which surprised me and she didn't explain why. I don't think it will affect your ability to have a healthy pregnancy at all, you are not really overweight at all, but how prone to putting weight on are you? I found that during pregnancy I got very tired and with that very hungry. I put on an extra 2 stone in weight (not including baby) so when ds was born I felt huge and dont like any of the photos of me at that time which is so sad. I wish i had lost a stone before we conceived and maybe I would've felt differently? I've shed 3 stone since then and have maintained it now for nearly a year as next time I get pregnant I want to feel glam and enjoy the time and the photos! I have a little bit of room for putting on pregnancy weight too. I think if you ask yourself what you will be like honestly you'll know whether you need to lose some beforehand or not - it's how you feel about yourself xx

Jen - I feel ok about :witch: arriving, already looking forward to next cycle of :sex: lol!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Good morning ladies!
Peanut - im glad you're not upset about AF...it is nice to know that the next try is around the corner!
I'm just hanging out...waiting to ovulate! Had some pretty hot baby-making practice with DH last night ;). Temp still low this morning and just very mild OV cramps last night. Nipples a teensy bit more sensitive...last 2 times I think I ovulated they got crazy sensitive...so fun to know my body like this!!

Yay for surviving Monday --- today should be pretty laid back FX'd!!

Puppy - have you tested again?

Baby - any more thoughts of moving ttc up?


----------



## puppymom

Gen, no I haven't tested again - I'll be 14 DPO tomorrow. I usually see a small temp drop at 14 DPO followed by AF the following day. I'm not sure if I want to test tomorrow, or just wait it out until Thursday.


----------



## kelly815

PUPPY- Good luck!!! I cant wait to start ttc in may, its amazing how peeing on a stick is so addicting haha I admiar you for not testing every second like me :)


----------



## puppymom

kelly815 said:


> PUPPY- Good luck!!! I cant wait to start ttc in may, its amazing how peeing on a stick is so addicting haha I admiar you for not testing every second like me :)

Oh don't get me wrong, I had tested 3 times already... but am now just trying to hold off. It's not easy when I have pregnancy tests sitting around here!


----------



## mommyB

I need some advice ladies! DH agreed to start trying at the end of April because I will be due to ovulate the last couple days of the month. But say a miracle happened and we got pregnant, it would mean the baby would be due a few weeks after DS birthday. They will be 2 years apart but their birthdays will be really close. Would this be too complicated when it comes to celebrating birthdays? I know a woman who planned for her kids to all be born in October and they all were (3 of them). I know it's not that big of a deal, was just curious on your opinions. Should I just wait until Mays cycle to avoid it all together? What's a few weeks right? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Vicyi

Hey everyone can i join :hi:


----------



## Vicyi

mommyB said:


> I need some advice ladies! DH agreed to start trying at the end of April because I will be due to ovulate the last couple days of the month. But say a miracle happened and we got pregnant, it would mean the baby would be due a few weeks after DS birthday. They will be 2 years apart but their birthdays will be really close. Would this be too complicated when it comes to celebrating birthdays? I know a woman who planned for her kids to all be born in October and they all were (3 of them). I know it's not that big of a deal, was just curious on your opinions. Should I just wait until Mays cycle to avoid it all together? What's a few weeks right? Thanks for any help!

I don't think it matters too much tbh. It depends on how you feel with the possibility that they could share a bday? A girl i know had her son 2 weeks late and he ended up coming on his sis' birthday. She doesn't mind though and they just have a huge joint party every year.

If we were to fall 1st month there is a possibility baby could be born on valentines day or if he was a bit late then on mine and OHs anniversary or if we were to fall on the second month then there is a chance baby could share OHs birthday or DSs bday. We don't really mind though and the only thing we are planning to avoid is to have a August/early sep baby as there are already 7family birthdays then including DDs x


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Welcome Vicyi! :flower: Tell us all about yourself! (We're nosy!)

Mummy - I wouldn't worry too much about the birthdays being close, I think fate sometimes laughs at us when we try to plan things so stringently like that. My good friend's son was born on her step-son's birthday...it bothered her for a minute, but now I think they'll probably just do joint parties as well for a while. Certainly there are bigger fish to fry in this world!

Puppy - thank you for admitting you've tested 3 times already, between you and Peanut I was beginning to think I was the only POAS-indulgent one!

Funny conversation between DH and I today via text:
Me: don't masturbate today, your sperm is mine.
DH: Ohhh nice! But it might be too late.... (keep in mind this is at 10am)
Me: Seriously??
DH: Geez, I had a really nice morning....I thought of you, though!
Me: No more until my egg comes -- you are wasting a valuable resource!

DAMN! That boy still acts like he is 12...we had great :sex: last night, and he spanks it again 12 hours later?!? :dohh:

I'm getting excited for my little egg to come...I'm dangerously low on OPKs and waiting for a shipment of internet cheapies today or tomorrow...tested today and got a barely there faint line. The scientist in me needs to DOCUMENT and CONFIRM that I really am ovulating. :book:

I *REALLY* hope I ovulate by midday Friday though...this weekend we are staying at a cabin with some friends, and it has a hot tub! Lord knows DH will spend too much time in there and, quite literally, kill our future babies.

FX'd!!!!!


----------



## puppymom

Gen, you are hilarious! But, if you do ovulate before the weekend, you better stay out of the hot tub too - don't want to harm any just-fertilized eggies!


----------



## jbell157

Well you ladies sure have been busy. I have finally recovered from our party weekend. It was fun but rough. In addition, I have been busy making my NCAA tournament bracket for MARCH MADNESS!!! I'm super excited. I'm very happy because it will help March and April fly by and get me closer to May. However, I am a little "envious" of you ladies already starting :winkwink: but I'm also happy because I'll be able to steal all of your tricks!

I finally started my progesterone to jump start my cycle and hopefully this will be the last time. I've gone from exercising 2 days a week to 6 days a week at a high intensity so I wonder if that is what has messed it up. I also schedule my pre-conception appointment with my general practitioner. Is that right or should I see my OBGYN? Also, any advice or recommended questions to ask?

Puppy I can't wait to know whether or not your pg!!!

Gen, I know exactly what you mean about DH and their insatiable "appetite" :haha: and it certainly sounds like you guys are getting down! You'll be knocked up in no time :winkwink:

Welcome to all our new ladies! May will be here before we know it!


----------



## mommyB

I have my pre-conception appointment with my family doctor on the 31st, plus I need my yearly physical. So I think your GP would be the person to see. I never did it before we started trying for DS, but I did have to get a paps test at 13 weeks pregnant and felt really uncomfortable doing so. I have no idea what they do at it, maybe weigh you and blood work?


----------



## munchkinlove

GenYsuperlady said:


> Welcome Vicyi! :flower: Tell us all about yourself! (We're nosy!)
> 
> Mummy - I wouldn't worry too much about the birthdays being close, I think fate sometimes laughs at us when we try to plan things so stringently like that. My good friend's son was born on her step-son's birthday...it bothered her for a minute, but now I think they'll probably just do joint parties as well for a while. Certainly there are bigger fish to fry in this world!
> 
> Puppy - thank you for admitting you've tested 3 times already, between you and Peanut I was beginning to think I was the only POAS-indulgent one!
> 
> Funny conversation between DH and I today via text:
> Me: don't masturbate today, your sperm is mine.
> DH: Ohhh nice! But it might be too late.... (keep in mind this is at 10am)
> Me: Seriously??
> DH: Geez, I had a really nice morning....I thought of you, though!
> Me: No more until my egg comes -- you are wasting a valuable resource!
> 
> DAMN! That boy still acts like he is 12...we had great :sex: last night, and he spanks it again 12 hours later?!? :dohh:
> 
> I'm getting excited for my little egg to come...I'm dangerously low on OPKs and waiting for a shipment of internet cheapies today or tomorrow...tested today and got a barely there faint line. The scientist in me needs to DOCUMENT and CONFIRM that I really am ovulating. :book:
> 
> I *REALLY* hope I ovulate by midday Friday though...this weekend we are staying at a cabin with some friends, and it has a hot tub! Lord knows DH will spend too much time in there and, quite literally, kill our future babies.
> 
> FX'd!!!!!

thanks for the laugh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Jess! OMG DUH...your exercise could TOTALLY be the reason for your weird cycle!!!! I should have thought of that! Smart girl. As for the ob/gyn (im seeing a nurse midwife), bring vaccine records (rubella especially, in MMR shot). Ask about getting titers if you don't have records. Expect a pap if you're due, or a follow up appt for one! 

Puppy - damn - if the egg is still in the Fallopian tube would it matter? I've never thought of that!

I got a bit of ewcm today :). First time I've seen any in a loooong time! DH wasn't in the mood though. Morning looks more promising.


----------



## puppymom

Jess - my GP is who I plan on using for my entire pregnancy, unless she refers me to an OBGYN for some other unforseen reason. As for myself, I got a slight temp drop today (though could be unreliable as I believe it was quite a bit earlier than normal - I was half asleep when I took it). I also had a tiny bit of tinged CM yesterday, which I was putting down to AF being on her way. We'll see how today goes and what tomorrow's temp is like.

Gen - I don't know if a hot tub would affect it if it was still in the fallopian tube. I wonder if it would, seeing as it would elevate your body temp?


----------



## MindUtopia

Gen - Haha, you made me laugh so much!! I really needed that today. 

Jbell and mommyB - I'd be curious to know what you discuss in your pre-conception appts (or anyone else who has had them). As far as I know, we don't really do those over here, but I did have a talk about TTC with my GP when I first started to see her (last fall). She basically just said to eat healthy, not drink too much or smoke (I never smoked anyway) and start prenatals 6 months before. And of course, not to wait too long to start given my age and to be persistent if it doesn't happen right away (um, thanks? I think?). But I'd be curious if there is anything else doctors bring up. 

I did finally sign up for Fertility Friend. I've doing the little course and it's actually really interesting so far. My scientist brain _LOVES_ data! I also ordered some Conceive Plus and a BBT thermometer today. We'll just be getting back from our holiday next month when my period starts, so I want to make sure I have everything I need here waiting for us. Wooo, getting close now! Hope everyone is doing well. Happy Hump Day!


----------



## jbell157

I cancelled my pre-conception appointment. I have a physical/wellness exam due which I scheduled for the same week. I'll get blood drawn to test blood sugar, cholesterol, etc so that should definitely suffice. Also, I have all of my shot records and had titers pulled a few years back to prove immunity, and maybe I can weasel into the conversation just to make sure they are all good. Other than that I don't think there is really anything else to discuss. I don't smoke, I drink but only socially and I'll have no problem stopping that, especially after last weekend, I take prenatal vitamins, and I'll be able to discuss any genetic disorders with my doc during my wellness exam. The best part is, the wellness exam has no co-pay because it's preventative. Hurray!

Jen - I have no idea if a hot tub would effect anything; however, that kind of sounds silly. Maybe just google it?

Hope everyone is having a great day, it's absolutely beautiful outside and I'm headed to the gym! :hugs:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Mind- my understanding is that preconception appts are mostly for chatting about nutrition, cycles, etc....then a pap test if you're due, reviewing your immunity for rubella and prescribing a prenatal. I actually don't plan on going for one because my last pap was recent, im already taking prenatals and I know I'm immune to EVERYTHING (I had to get a bunch of blood work/titers done when I got into my master's program).

The FF course is SOOO interesting. I thought I'd know it all already but I learned so much! And yes, very entertaining for our nerdy brains. I love using my BBT thermometer too :)

Jess- you've got it all sorted out - good for you!!! Now take it easy at the gym lol!

Still here trying to find my eggy....I got very low on OPKs due to poor planning on my part and as a result only tested once yesterday at noon....got a faint line. Today I tested again around noon and got a darker (but still faint) line. I really think I ovulated last night or so based on temps and symptoms...can't figure out if I just have a very short surge, or if my temps are misleading me and I haven't OVd yet. I suppose time will tell...I can't seem to get a +opk for the life of me! Thank goodness I'm temping - otherwise I'd be more worried about anovulatory cycles.


----------



## ARuppe716

I had a preconception visit about 6 weeks ago. We went over basic do's and donts, got a prenatal prescription and a blood test. I did this with my gyno. The blood test was extensive and tested for genetic markers, blood type, immunities, etc. I asked if I needed to see my general practitioner and she said that the tests they would run are the same things they will baseline at the ob once I'm pregnant so there's no need to go now. I hope that helps! And I'm sure every doctor is different in what they do and their approach...


----------



## MindUtopia

Thanks, Gen, Jbell and ARuppe! Yeah, that pretty much sounds like what I discussed with my GP when I saw her in the fall, except for the blood work. I just had my pap done last month so that's all taken care of for awhile. My vaccinations should all be fine since, in addition to working in a hospital in the past, I've also traveled/lived overseas quite a bit, so all the extra things got done (like Hep A/B, updated tetanus, etc.) and I had my most recent TB test last year. We do all the blood type testing and what not at your 10-12 week appt here, so I guess that will get done eventually, and I'm pretty sure unless there is a problem NHS doesn't do any genetic testing as standard (and I probably wouldn't stress myself out by going for it anyway). So that is all good to know there is nothing else I have to remember to do before we start. 

In other exciting news, I passed my driving license test today!! I've lived here permanently since last June, but I couldn't drive because our insurance wouldn't accept my U.S. license. But now I'm a real grown-up big girl again who can take herself to the supermarket or out some place fun without asking her husband to drive her there!! Woo hoo!! There will be champagne and :sex: to celebrate when the hubby gets home tonight! :happydance:


----------



## NurseSooz

I'm so excited I had to share - 2 months today until we're officially TTC!! Eeee!


----------



## aimee21

Thank you to all the lovely ladies who replied about my weight issues! You are all so lovely and I'm so excited to be here with you all.
I agree with what you all said, and there is no rush to start TTC - we would like to start this summer, and having a healthy body and a healthy pregnancy is really important so I will make it a real goal of mine to lose this last bit of weight before then! I have a wedding to go to in May so hopefully I can use that as an extra excuse to lose the weight! Thanks everyone! x


----------



## GenYsuperlady

What an exciting time for everyone! :yipee:
Mind - what a WONDERFUL feeling to have your license again -- this will open up so many new opportunities for you to enjoy your region!

Sooz -- wahoo!!! The countdown isn't long now! How are you preparing?

Aimee - sounds as though you have a great frame of mind for your weight loss/ttc journey. Even if we all didn't have weight loss goals, I know we have all been doing our best to get and stay fit before pregnancy!

I am POST-OVULATION!!! I never got a +opk, BUT, the chart doesn't lie. I am officially an early ovulator/slow riser. Chart here: My Ovulation Chart 

So I think I'm 2 DPO (that was day of biggest rise). We BD'd around the right time so the rest is up to my body......

So am I leaving it to chance? NO! I need this luteal phase to last long enough so that the little bugger can stick (assuming a little bugger was made). I have been taking B6 and Vitex this cycle but have heard those can take a while to work -- so going in for acupuncture in an hour! Yes! I get a half-day today because some of the NCAA (college) basketball tournament games are being played in Portland and my doc is a HUUUUGE basketball nut, so he left at 11am to go to the games! :happydance:

I've never had acupuncture before, but it has been highly recommended online and by a friend for fertlity stuff, so I'm hoping it will increase my progesterone/lengthen my luteal phase and allow for the POSSIBILITY of implantation prior to AF coming. :af:

Then, I'm going to go home and relaaaax :) 

Jess - any signs of AF? Who do you have to win in your bracket? I have Kentucky taking it all!

Puppy - when is your AF due?

Feeling optimistic === not necessarily about this cycle of ttc, just in general. Was happy to see my cycle stick to a trend somewhat, even if I didn't get that blasted +opk. :flower: 

Sending some positive cycle dust to the rest of you! :dust:


----------



## puppymom

Gen, I hope your accupuncture works! I have had it before (different reasons) and it was great!

As for AF - she's supposed to be here today... still waiting. I am getting some very very light pink tinged CM, and feel like she's on her way, but still nothing definite. hmmm


----------



## NurseSooz

I'm on Folic acid, weekly core personal training sessions and yoga. Not long ladies! Woohoo!


----------



## baby D

Hey ladies ----

so OH MY GOSH-- not been on for a few days because my sis in law went into labour and asked me to come over to her house and sit with her whislt hubby caught a few hrs sleep (migraine) as she wanted him on top form for when they went to the hospital --- so of course I did! Well she didn't want me to leave and they both (her and hubby) decided they wanted me there so I stayed for the duration ---- 2.5 days bless her! Anyhow, I am delighted to ANNOUNCE THE BITH OF MY NIECE:

Ellie-May
8ib.9oz
and so completely beautiful! Am so proud of my sis in law and hubby. She did fantastically well with a tough tough labour --- ended in emergency c-section but both mummy and baby are doing just fine and I can't tell you how emotional I feel....been crying on and off since she was born and I have been asked to be Godmother!!

WOW


----------



## MalsKerry

Hey all new people 

Congrats mind utopia on getting your licence you must feel so free!!

Babyd you must be so proud and happy that's amazing!!

Well I'm at the airport waiting to go to Egypt, I'm pretty nervous but we shall see how I go, just gonna be extra carefull. I have a dating scan on 27th march so I'll let you know how I go.

Also got my blood results back. I had a booster rubella shot a year ago as she said it was low, well it's still too low!! I'm stressing I was crying yesterday I don't want anything bad to happen! I have to stày away from kids as alot of people don't immunize there kids now and childhood illness is on the rise :-( hope I don't get sick I would be devastated. Some people it just doesn't work, it's supposed to be more than 30 and I'm 25 but was at 27 two years ago

Hope you all have a great few weeks can't wait to catch up on all the goss 

Xoxo


----------



## kelly815

Hey ladies, Im hoping for some advice here...were ttc our third in may. and I dedcided to chart this month, im fairly new to opks and charting...today is cd 15 and I have the worst cramps I just took an opk and its really light negitive....im hoping that im ovulating soon. Is it possible to have o pain and neg opks the day before o....and maybe a pos opk the next day.

Im so confused :( lol I never did any of this with my first two. any advice will help

here is my attempt at a chart...my temps are all between 8-830 am before i get out of bed...and there all over the place.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/20250e


----------



## mrspeanut

Where do I start with the catch up??! 

Firstly Baby D congrats on becoming an auntie and a godmother! A lovely name they have picked too. 

Gen fingers crossed you have a little ball of cells dividing as we speak and it sticks!

Well done mind utopia on passing your driving licence!

Hello to everyone 'old' ;) and new too :hi:

Gosh this is a busy little thread indeed! 

I am currently CD4, still on AF so nothing exciting happening here! Still knackered so been taking some iron tablets and keeping getting early nights - hence not being on here for a few days. We have a family funeral tomorrow (dh's family) so will have to leave work at lunch and think it will be an emotional day. Been completely stressed out with work the past couple of weeks. I am currently head of 2 main subjects and so busy i don't know my ass from my elbow at the moment! It's only 2 weeks till our next holiday though so will push on and hopefully can get down to some serious bd-ing then! Lol xx


----------



## jbell157

Hey ladies. My this thread is so lively! I had to read 2 pages to get caught up. 

Gen - I picked Kentucky to win it all too! Also fx for you on this cycle! I hope you get a sticky bean and everything goes well with your acupuncture. 

D - How exciting on being an aunt and godmother! So neat!

Emma - I know what you mean about being stressed/swamped and overall exhausted. We are prepping for our yearly state tests and it's madness! But hang in there and look for the light at the end of the tunnel. When's your next holiday? We have spring break in 6 days!

Kerry - OMG have so much fun in Egypt. You will be fine and I bet it will be great. And your appointment is scheduled on my birthday! March 27! You'll have to show us all the pictures you take in Egypt!

Mind - Congrats on the test! I couldn't imagine not being able to drive!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Where do I start?

As far as opks go I've never gotten a + but my bbt chart says I ovulate, so I've no advice there!

Baby D - what an amazing and super emotional experience!!! Major congrats --- and fx'd AF is late ;)

Kerry - I'm sending huge hugs!!!! Rubella is hardly prevalent anymore -- i would be SHOCKED if you got it. The absolute best thing you can do is wash your hands frequently!!! Having your first appointment on Jess' birthday is a great omen!! Enjoy your time before things get more uncomfortable - have sex and walk everywhere!

Emma - so sorry to hear you are stressed!!! It's lovely that you have a vacay with lots of sexy time coming up!!! And thank you for wishing me a rapidly dividing ball of cells!!  That's what I've been picturing in my head (positive thinking is key!)

Acupuncture was weird!! I went to this totally hippie place (if your not familiar with it, Portland, Oregon is known for being an odd, hippie city where everyone is a total geeky, hipster, granola-eater. There is even a tv show about it: Portlandia. Anyway, I went to a place called "working class acupuncture," which considers itself part of a "community movement" to make acupuncture available to all. It's sliding scale, pay $10-$35 each session. The thing is: no private room. There is one giant room with a bunch of recliners, low light and soft music. You take off shoes and socks, lay back and roll up your sleeves and pant legs. They needle you, then put a blanket on you and you lay there for like an hour, then they take out the needles and you leave. It was weird being in a room with other people trying to relax...but it's sooo much more affordable! And it can't hurt...if it lengthens my cycle, all the better!


----------



## NurseSooz

Always check before you start TTC that you've had two rubella immunisations for good immunity xx


----------



## puppymom

Sooz - I never would have thought that I'd have to get 2 boosters. I had one last year in preparation for TTC - I'll have to talk to my doctor again! 

AF came today officially for me (making my LP 15 days this month). I was excited that I could possibly be pregnant, but then also worried after I had several drinks at the wedding this past weekend. I have now decided that I will never drink more than one or two small drinks during my 2WW again (probably not any at all), as if I were to be pregnant I would just worry for the entire 9 months!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Well, F the F!!!

Stupid temp leveled out today, and no cover line or hash marks because I never went above my PRE-o temps...and definitely not as high as my prior LP temps. Dammit dammit dammit - I think my body tried to O but didn't (my nipples never got crazy sensitive either which I thought was odd).

At least my opks came today -- but I am so discouraged about them anyway!

Raaaaaaaawr. 

My temping this weekend will be crap bc I plan on having a few drinks (and hot tubbing!). 

Ok.....phew...got that all out.

Deep breath ... Positive thoughts. It's still only cd 12...


----------



## puppymom

Gen - maybe a few drinks this weekend and a relaxing hot tub will be the pefect answer! It's still quite early, so try not to stress out as it could delay things even more.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Puppy- you know everything. I am probably doing this to myself by thinking about it too much! But knowing I haven't ovulated yet does give me a free pass to have extra fun this weekend. It also means that DH's sperm will be fried in the hot tub, but whatever. The best thing I can do at this point is try to relax a bit more!

I am glad that I have lots of fun planned this weekend!

Pup - are you disappointed by af showing up?

Jess, how is your bracket doing? I had Wichita State and University of Connecticut going through, but otherwise doing well!

I can already tell I am not going to be very focused at work today. I am too ready to relax!


----------



## puppymom

Gen - I definitely do not know everything, and will be the first to admit it! I am better at giving advice to others, but stress when it comes to myself, lol. 

I'm not disappointed, as we weren't TTC, although would have been THRILLED! However, after indulging at the wedding, I am a bit relieved that I don't have to worry. It does make me wonder though, when it does come time to TTC, will it be hard if we didn't catch this time? Of course, we didn't put effort into it, and it was only one night, but there is that tiny thought in the back of my head now.


----------



## MindUtopia

Thanks for the congrats, everyone! I had a chiropractic appt today and I got to drive myself to/from. What a difference it makes to my life!! I've so missed driving and it will be great to not have to depend on everyone to take me places I need to go. 

baby D - Congrats to you and your family on your new niece!

Kerry- Enjoy your time in Egypt! I'm sure it will be great!

Gen - Enjoy your wine and hot tub time!

What is everyone up to this weekend? We are just relaxing and doing a big spring clean of the house. My mom is coming to visit on Tuesday, so we need to pick up after ourselves a bit so the house looks like less of a disaster for when she arrives. LOL

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Mind - isn't your big ttc time to start after your mom is gone? So soon! And Hallelujah to driving -- wahoo!!!


----------



## MindUtopia

GenYsuperlady said:


> Mind - isn't your big ttc time to start after your mom is gone? So soon! And Hallelujah to driving -- wahoo!!!

Actually, it will be end of April now since we moved it back a bit (I still have to go for my endoscopy on Monday, blah, though I'm sure it's going to go fine and they are just going to tell me I have bad reflux and I'll learn to cope). So it used to be after she left, but now it's a few more weeks later. Thank god she isn't staying for a month!! Haha! I love her, but a week of constant togetherness is about all we can manage several times a year. Thankfully, we leave for our holiday a week after she goes home, so that's something to look forward to!

But, in exciting TTC news, my BBT thermometer and my Conceive Plus lube came in the mail. I'm so glad it came early. It was schedule to arrive on Tuesday from Amazon, which is the day my mom gets here. She is totally nosy and would have wanted to know what I ordered. Opening up a shipment of lube in front of your mom has to rank up there on the scale of totally and completely awkward things to have to do! :winkwink:


----------



## jbell157

Gen - don't get too stressed over your cycle and relax this weekend! :hugs: I too had Witchita St going through, but I had Iowa St. over UConn which was good. I also picked a good game in Creighton and Alabama. No one in my bracket group had that pick so it was a good win for me.

Hope everyone is doing well! 1 week until spring break! WAHOOOO!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

You picked Creighton AND Iowa??? You're killing it!!!
My cycle can suck it...it's the weekend! (even if it is 6:30 and I'm still at work).


----------



## jbell157

OMG can you believe the missouri and duke game??? Wow


----------



## mrspeanut

kelly815 said:


> Hey ladies, Im hoping for some advice here...were ttc our third in may. and I dedcided to chart this month, im fairly new to opks and charting...today is cd 15 and I have the worst cramps I just took an opk and its really light negitive....im hoping that im ovulating soon. Is it possible to have o pain and neg opks the day before o....and maybe a pos opk the next day.
> 
> Im so confused :( lol I never did any of this with my first two. any advice will help
> 
> here is my attempt at a chart...my temps are all between 8-830 am before i get out of bed...and there all over the place.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/20250e

I'm not very knowledgable on charting and ovulation having only done 2 months worth, and I haven't used opk's successfully! I would trust your instinct as to whether you think you ovulated. When you get to the end of the month you may see a general trend in your chart temperatures even if they seem a little erratic now - mine fluctuate a lot but overall they are lower before ovulation and higher afterwards and during my period. Good luck, hope you get it figured out. 

Why oh why did I drink wine again? Here I am at nearly 4am wide awake! As far as funerals go, yesterday's was a nice celebration of a life lived to its fullest. 

Wish AF would disappear now, have had enough of her. Dh admitted he was disappointed we didn't catch last month so i have ordered some opk's and going to try and use them this month - so much for being casual about ttc!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

No girl "casually" ttc's. 

It's a sad lie we tell ourselves!


----------



## mrspeanut

GenYsuperlady said:


> No girl "casually" ttc's.
> 
> It's a sad lie we tell ourselves!

Yes I admit it, we are very uncasually ttc! Lol


----------



## baby D

House update --- went to view an estate where new builds are being developed. It's a gov. scheme where by you mortgage 80% and they loan you the rest interest free for 5 years so just trying to work out if that would be affordable. 

Wish I could join in with your converstations a bit more but everyone TTC except me! Aggghh so frustrating but OH will not even entertain the idea whilst we are in this house!!!!! Help!


----------



## puppymom

baby D, I'm still with you on the WTT train! Sounds interesting about the house - would it be the only older house in with the new builds? Tell us more about it, and if you're going to go for it!


----------



## baby D

puppymom said:


> baby D, I'm still with you on the WTT train! Sounds interesting about the house - would it be the only older house in with the new builds? Tell us more about it, and if you're going to go for it!

Hiya :flower:
No it is also a new build --- so we would have to mortgage 75% 0f house value and provide a furthe:flower:r 5% as a deposit bringing our finaces upto 80% --- then the gov lends you 10% and the developer lends you 10% funding the difference of 20% which tops up mortgage so we would own 100% of property! Then we would have 5 yrs where the 20% loaned would be interest free so providing the opportunity to pay off the loan in full without ending up with interest ontop --- or you can not pay anything back for those 5 yrs --- up to us.

Anyhow, its deciding if its affordable -- mortage and eventual lone repayments and new builds are so so expensive! The house is like £227,000 which is way more then we would ever want to owe but we just cant get the sort of deposits that banks require to buy on the open market even though we could pick up a house perfect for us for £160,000


agghhhh what to do :shrug:

On the plus side this house is 4 beds so OH could not argue that there was no room for a baby :haha:


----------



## puppymom

oooh, I gotcha! That is a toughie! What kind of deposits are required on the open market over there?


----------



## baby D

well around 20% of a house value the last time I checked! Which would mean at least 30 odd grand on a 150 grand house! We just can not save that sort of money!


----------



## jbell157

baby D said:


> puppymom said:
> 
> 
> baby D, I'm still with you on the WTT train! Sounds interesting about the house - would it be the only older house in with the new builds? Tell us more about it, and if you're going to go for it!
> 
> Hiya :flower:
> No it is also a new build --- so we would have to mortgage 75% 0f house value and provide a furthe:flower:r 5% as a deposit bringing our finaces upto 80% --- then the gov lends you 10% and the developer lends you 10% funding the difference of 20% which tops up mortgage so we would own 100% of property! Then we would have 5 yrs where the 20% loaned would be interest free so providing the opportunity to pay off the loan in full without ending up with interest ontop --- or you can not pay anything back for those 5 yrs --- up to us.
> 
> Anyhow, its deciding if its affordable -- mortage and eventual lone repayments and new builds are so so expensive! The house is like £227,000 which is way more then we would ever want to owe but we just cant get the sort of deposits that banks require to buy on the open market even though we could pick up a house perfect for us for £160,000
> 
> 
> agghhhh what to do :shrug:
> 
> On the plus side this house is 4 beds so OH could not argue that there was no room for a baby :haha:Click to expand...

D - Sounds like this is an interesting development. I hope everything works out perfectly! 

Also, there are still a few people WTT, puppy and I are! :hugs:

Just got done working out. It felt so good after taking Thursday and Friday off to watch basketball. Luckily today's games don't start for another 15 minutes which gives me time go get lunch and jump in the shower quickly.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## baby D

jbell157 said:


> baby D said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppymom said:
> 
> 
> baby D, I'm still with you on the WTT train! Sounds interesting about the house - would it be the only older house in with the new builds? Tell us more about it, and if you're going to go for it!
> 
> Hiya :flower:
> No it is also a new build --- so we would have to mortgage 75% 0f house value and provide a furthe:flower:r 5% as a deposit bringing our finaces upto 80% --- then the gov lends you 10% and the developer lends you 10% funding the difference of 20% which tops up mortgage so we would own 100% of property! Then we would have 5 yrs where the 20% loaned would be interest free so providing the opportunity to pay off the loan in full without ending up with interest ontop --- or you can not pay anything back for those 5 yrs --- up to us.
> 
> Anyhow, its deciding if its affordable -- mortage and eventual lone repayments and new builds are so so expensive! The house is like £227,000 which is way more then we would ever want to owe but we just cant get the sort of deposits that banks require to buy on the open market even though we could pick up a house perfect for us for £160,000
> 
> 
> agghhhh what to do :shrug:
> 
> On the plus side this house is 4 beds so OH could not argue that there was no room for a baby :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> D - Sounds like this is an interesting development. I hope everything works out perfectly!
> 
> Also, there are still a few people WTT, puppy and I are! :hugs:
> 
> Just got done working out. It felt so good after taking Thursday and Friday off to watch basketball. Luckily today's games don't start for another 15 minutes which gives me time go get lunch and jump in the shower quickly.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!Click to expand...

Thanks Jbell :flower: I thought you were more NTNP? I don't feel so lonely now :haha:


----------



## puppymom

baby D said:


> well around 20% of a house value the last time I checked! Which would mean at least 30 odd grand on a 150 grand house! We just can not save that sort of money!

Yeah, seems similar to what it is here too. Hope the other situation works itself out though - it sounds like it'd be a house you could have forever if you wanted to.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Home buying is so stressful!!! It's so hard to come up with so much cash!!

And this is still a wtt thread!! I think most are! Peanut and I just like you all better than the ttc crowd!!! Take it as a compliment ;)

I'm sitting at the lodge after a long day of snowboarding. I did quite well until I got tired but then I fell a lot and banged my knee/wrist/neck/head, etc. I also fell very bard on my stomach at one point...oops. Will have to be more careful in the future!! I easily burned 3000 calories but will likely eat and drink it back tonight!!! The crowd we are sharing the cabin with is a lot of fun, and there are I think 15 of us in the house!

A very happy St. Paddy's day to you all from a true Irish lass!!


----------



## baby D

Awww thanks Gen --- how could you not like us more :haha:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Omg omg omg I just got a +opk!!! I didn't think it was ever going to happen!!! And on CD 14 of all days!!!
So...DH and I had a super fun weekend. I felt my nipples getting a bit sensitive on Friday so I packed an opk to use. I ended up remembering about it when I was WASTED last night...peed on it and left it on the nightstand while I went out to play more drinking games, and only really looked at it this morning. It was negative but definitely darker than I had seen before so I did another one this morning and VOILA!!
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/jenbella83/9c1407bb.jpg

Thank goodness:
1) there was no chance I was preggo this weekend after the careless drinking and falling (ok and smoking...)
2) DH never ended up in the hot tub!

We bd'd yesterday AM and OF COURSE just now. 2ww starts tomorrow or Tuesday I think (temp doesn't appear to have gone up yet).

Thank goodness for this forum - I wanted to shout from the mountain tops when I saw the opk!!!

Ok ok, I'm done now.

How was everyone else's weekend?


----------



## puppymom

Gen - woohoo! Keep BDing for the next couple of days!


----------



## baby D

Whoo go Gen!! Best of luck to you! x


----------



## jbell157

Yay Gen! That's a strong positive too!


----------



## mrspeanut

Jen, your post was just what I needed to read to make me laugh - the bit about shouting from the top of the mountain about your opk! Good luck and keep :sex: I hope it's your turn xx


----------



## ARuppe716

Yay!! So much happiness on this board! I'm adding my own as DH and I have decided to move our date up a month. Looks like about 4 weeks til were TTC!! Can't wait!


----------



## mrspeanut

Great news AR - only one AF to go now before ttc!


----------



## jbell157

YAYAYAYAYAY!!! I think we might get to do a last minute trip to St. John next week! And it will be during my birthday! Happy birthday to me!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I was just messing around on delta and put in St. Thomas flights during my spring break and bam! $500 bucks round trip for both of us!!! It's normally $800! Now if I can get a condo and jeep booked we are good to go! WOOHOO! St. John is my absolute favorite place in the world and will be the _perfect_ baby moon! If we can get this trip down I can toss my crib-list!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Omg that is unbelievable Jess!!! Sounds totally meant to be!

DH and I are finally trying to save after our traveling recently and the big trip next month!


----------



## mrspeanut

Jess that sounds fab hun! Always wanted to ask - what's a condo?! Is it like an apartment? Heh heh


----------



## jbell157

mrspeanut said:


> Jess that sounds fab hun! Always wanted to ask - what's a condo?! Is it like an apartment? Heh heh

Lol. Yes its like a small vacation/holiday apartment. :winkwink:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

A condo is also be owned like a house, not rented, even though it looks like an apartment.


----------



## puppymom

Jess, that would be a fantastic little holiday! 

On another note - are yout still doing the C25K program, or did you finish it already? I'm going to finally start it now, as the weather seems to be getting nicer and I can run outside. I'm going to start on week 3 I think, and ease into slowly again. If I don't get pregnant by the end of this year, I'm hoping to do a half marathon with some friends, or a 10K at the very least!


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks Peanut!! I hope it's the only one I have...

I did C25K a few years ago to train for a 5k...it's a great program!


----------



## baby D

oooh that sounds fabulous and a good deal by the sounds of it too! Have you booked it??? You deffo should!

We could do with a holiday! And a house.....and a baby LOL


----------



## GenYsuperlady

:gun::gun::grr:

I'm having a pissy day at work and feeling thoroughly angry and possy and pissed and FRUSTRATED.

Thank god I didn't delay ttc anymore for this job...my doc is pissing me off so badly today. 

I can't write about it as I haven't any time but will later. :(


----------



## puppymom

Gen, hope you get through the day okay. Feel free to rant when you get home!


----------



## jbell157

puppymom said:


> Jess, that would be a fantastic little holiday!
> 
> On another note - are you still doing the C25K program, or did you finish it already? I'm going to finally start it now, as the weather seems to be getting nicer and I can run outside. I'm going to start on week 3 I think, and ease into slowly again. If I don't get pregnant by the end of this year, I'm hoping to do a half marathon with some friends, or a 10K at the very least!

Yeah I really hope we get to go.

No I have not done the C25K program in awhile. I really love my Zumba and Hip-hop classes which are really great cardio workouts. But I did really like the program so I hope you do too. I also think running a half marathon would be really neat!

Jen - I'm sorry you're having such a crappy day. I hope it got better! :hugs:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Thanks for letting me vent ladies, I am on my way home now and feeling much better. I am just frustrated with my doctor as he has been slacking on teaching me the technical stuff I need to know how to do during our procedures. Then, he seems to get frustrated that I don't know it, and has somebody else step in to help. I've had a great attitude about learning this whole time, and have really put my time in doing the "less fun" work. I know I could be great if I could just get some damn practice and teaching! It's laziness on his part, he knew he would have to teach me this stuff. He is, of course, quite happy to have me doing all of his paperwork for him though. *pout*

Rant over, for now anyway.

I would love to say that my emotional rant was an early sign of pregnancy, but being only 1 DPO, even I am not that crazy.

Any word on houses, vacations, etc?


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> Thanks for letting me vent ladies, I am on my way home now and feeling much better. I am just frustrated with my doctor as he has been slacking on teaching me the technical stuff I need to know how to do during our procedures. Then, he seems to get frustrated that I don't know it, and has somebody else step in to help. I've had a great attitude about learning this whole time, and have really put my time in doing the "less fun" work. I know I could be great if I could just get some damn practice and teaching! It's laziness on his part, he knew he would have to teach me this stuff. He is, of course, quite happy to have me doing all of his paperwork for him though. *pout*
> 
> Rant over, for now anyway.
> 
> I would love to say that my emotional rant was an early sign of pregnancy, but being only 1 DPO, even I am not that crazy.
> 
> Any word on houses, vacations, etc?


That stinks Jen. Have you tried talking to him about it?

Well the St. John trip fell through. Ticket prices doubled in one day! So I had no time to book it. I'm a little upset but hey at least I still have the week off!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Broooody today!!!

Temp still hasn't reliably gone up since +opk...this is all such a waiting game! 

Winter blues have a hold of me too -- I get quite "blue" most years, especially living in such a rainy climate. This year has been pretty good actually, but it hasn't been sunny for a full day in over a month now and I'm getting cranky!


----------



## mrspeanut

Aw Jess how pants your trip has had to be cancelled, will you look to go anywhere else?

Got to agree with you Jen about the winter blues. Those dark and rainy days seem to make me feel much less happy too. Hope work is better for you tomorrow.

It's finally showing a glimmer of spring weather here today and the flowers have come out and the sun shone for a bit. Me and dh took Henry to the park after we all got home from work/childminders which was nice - Henry loves the slide and can get up and down it on his own now. We are still waiting for his climbing frame to arrive which we got on mail order, it did say 10 days so it's not late yet. I can't wait for him to get out in the garden on that! 

Have started the opks (just some Internet cheapies). It's negative at the moment but it is only cd9 lol! 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## baby D

Ooooh today has been lovely. So sunny and warmish --- feels like spring and spring makes me feel so so fertile! 

Gen, have you spoken to your doc about how you feel, hun??


----------



## jbell157

Emma - I know I was so excited about going. And no I don't think we will look to go anywhere else.

Yesterday I slammed my finger in the door and fractured my finger tip! Half of my fingernail is black from blood and it is so swollen and sore. I cried and felt miserable all day yesterday. The worst part was I did it during 4th period so I still had to 3 hours of school left!!! The kids were very sweet and sympathetic though. There is nothing a doctor can do so I have just been icing it and taking ibuprofen.

In other news STILL no AF!!!!!:growlmad: I took that medication and I thought I would start today but still nothing...If I don't start tomorrow I think I will take a pregnancy test. I used one of the blue cheapies before I took the medication and I don't know if it was accurate or not. Sooo we will see!:dohh:

Jen - hope you are having a better day!

D - it is very nice here too and I'm getting very anxious to start trying as well.

2 more days to spring break!!!!:happydance:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hello to all my beautiful ladies!

It has been a torrential downpour here all day long! If this keeps up I may have to go to the tanning salon, just to get some vitamin D!

Thank you all for being so caring, I am feeling much better today. This week has been crazy, I worked 13 hours yesterday and another 12 today. We have had some very sad and frustrating cases and patients recently. Last night we had to tell a family that their 11-year-old son needs a heart transplant in the next six months, or he will die. He has a very rare heart disease, only one in 1 million people get it, and we just diagnosed him two weeks ago. It was kind of the icing on the cake for me last night, and I felt pretty down. Luckily I woke up this morning with some better focus and optimism, and today I loved my job again.

I don't know why I am so hesitant to talk to my boss. I am a week overdue for telling him that I am due for my six month review. I just think I am nervous that I will hear not 100% perfect feedback and be very upset. I am very perfectionistic, and the truth of the matter is that there should be some criticism, because that's where I will get my learning. Feel free to keep reminding me, I need a little poke in the arse sometimes.

Jess&#8211; if you have been pregnant this whole time, I'm going to flip my lid. FMU tomorrow? So sorry to hear about your finger, how incredibly painful! If blood starts to build up under the nail bed again, you can get a pin red hot, and then poke through the nail to release the pressure. It sounds gross and traumatic, but it works amazingly! Also if you have any open cuts on that finger from the accident, make sure to go and get some antibiotics, as that is considered a "open" fracture.

D- I am so glad you're feeling fertile! How many AFs until you start TTC?

Emma, shouldn't you be due to ovulate soon?

I am so excited that EVERYONE is getting near their TTC date!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

My temp went up!!!! (its been 3 days since +opk). Yay!!!!!!!
Come on, progesterone!! Let's have a nice, normal luteal phase!!!
Jess -- did you test????


----------



## mrspeanut

Hoping to ovulate soon! Been doing opks the past few days but they have been negative. My temperature is dropping still like it has the past couple of months before O. Been getting lots of practise with dh though! We are going through a good spell in that respect! 

Jess I hope your finger is ok! Ouch! Did you do a test yet??


----------



## jbell157

Nope, and didn't start today. If I don't start tomorrow I will probably test Saturday.


----------



## puppymom

Jess, have you still been tempting?


----------



## jbell157

puppymom said:


> Jess, have you still been tempting?

No I stopped when I started taking that medication because I knew it would stay high and I didn't think it was important.


----------



## jbell157

Yay for CD 1!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

The :witch: showed up Friday morning and I was so happy to see her. This is my last cycle before we TTC, so on my next CD 1 we will be getting down to business. 

We spent the night in Marietta and celebrated my birthday with my aunt and uncle and next we are headed to Athens to go downtown and hang out with some friends. 

My birthday is Tuesday and I will be 26. I'm not super psyched about that number but I'm going to be ok. 

I had my final evaluation at school and got nothing but high praise which is awesome. I definitely have a job next year! :wohoo: it's also the beginning of spring break which is awesome! I am so ready for a break. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## puppymom

I just counted and I know 13 people who are expecting (or at least who have announced so far), and one person who just had a baby... I can't take this!!!! 

On another note - Jess - so glad AF has finally come! Hopefully this gets things back on track for you.

I am tempted to get some cheap OPKs from the internet just to test out as I feel like I need something to work with here! lol I always said I wouldn't do the OPKs, but now I'm thinking - why not?! Any of my Canadian friends know of a good place to get some internet cheapies?


----------



## baby D

Oh dear ladies ---- I (well we) have been really iirresponsible I allowed him to dip! He did pull out before the crucial moment BUT we all know that isn't full proof --- so just worked out the dates and it was bang on my fertle time -- as in if this had been us TTC it would have put me in the TWW!

How daft are we ---stupid???

So lesson is --- don't drink and sex LOL you will do something silly....


Yet secretly I am thinking ooooooh :blush: but don't tell anyone :haha:

Timing tho :dohh: we have no where to 'put' a baby.....am so so silly :dohh:


----------



## mrspeanut

Morning ladies :hi:

D how many months before your ttc date are you? You're not daft, you obviously just really want to make another bubs which is a good thing considering you are WTT! 

Puppy I didn't think I would do opks either as dh was really against it at first, but I did buy some cheapies off eBay and they are great. 

Dh is really getting into ttc now, he even insisted on dipping the opk test for me yesterday lol! Had a proper positive one yesterday so fingers crossed for o soon- how long before ovulation do you get a positive opk? My temps haven't gone up at all yet but the last 2 months they definitely did after ovulation.

Great news will your evaluation Jess, well done you! We start the Easter break on Friday. I am so excited as my best friend is off in the first week and dh is off for the second and we are going away for a few days to the seaside. I hope this gorgeous weather lasts, it's been great for the past few days. 

Hope you are all having a great weekend!


----------



## puppymom

mrspeanut, I think from what I have read, you usually ovulate a day or two after you get your positive OPK.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

You crazy girls!!
Jess I'm thrilled your cycle FINALLY ended!! And major congrats on the review - as if there was any doubt!!! 
BabyD - welcome to the tww lol!!! I'm excited for your accidental journey! When will you test?
Peanut - how lovely that DH is so interested!! My DH would not be all about the dipping...unless it was the pregnancy test! My hubby is getting excited too!!!! Last night we split a wishbone from a chicken he had cooked, and later after a few drinks he told me that his wish had been for me to get pregnant!!! I was flabbergasted!!! It was my wish too, of course.

I am 8 days past my +opk and four days past temp rise. Once temp was up for 3 days FF gave me crosshairs....on the +opk day! I assumed it would be the day before temp rise...so I'm somewhere around 6-8dpo. So of course I tested this AM!! BFN of course, but I'm somewhat optimistic that BBs got quite sore yesterday. But I also consider that a weak symptom as it can happen Pre-AF. Plus I've had some major food cravings which is a sign of AF (salty chips!)

Weekend has even nice with hubby's sister (half sister 12 yrs older) and her 2 teenage boys visited. Love spoiling them! But ate waaaay too much junk!

Heading out to the garden beds to weed/burn some calories off!


----------



## ARuppe716

I am on CD 21 and this cycle is CRAWLING by...I wish time would hurry up, we start TTC next cycle!! Any one else experiencing this where the days seem to go by so slow? ugh...I know when the day arrives I'll think it went really fast and when we actually get pregnant it will be all worth it. But couldn't my week just go by a little quicker?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Time super slowed before ttc, and now it's only crawling half the time (2ww!)

DPO 8: BBs still sore, mini waves of mild nausea...no solid signs yet. This POAS addict got a very expected BFN this AM. Thank goodness I got 20 ic's!!!


----------



## puppymom

Fingers crossed for you, Gen! How long is your LP generally?


----------



## mrspeanut

AR I know what you mean! I am wondering if I did ovulate 3 days ago - the crosshairs still haven't come up on ff! Time is crawling by... It may be because it's the end of term on Friday and I can't wait for the holidays either!! 

Gen will you test everyday or wait a few days now?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I'm terrible for testing everyday...it's disappointing but I can't help it!!
Negative again this AM (9dpo) and BBs a lot less sore, temp dropped a bit, so wondering if AF coming. I haven't had a "normal" LP yet - 1st off bc was 5 days, last was 9 days...so hoping that even if not preggo my LP is longer!

My doctor is on vacation this week, which makes for actual "normal" hours! I put in a kind of work last week, helping him to finish all of his reports before he went on vacation. Yesterday I found he had left a sticky note on my desk that read: "thank you for all of your help. You are doing a great job, learning and catching on quicker than expected. Keep it up." :wahoo: !!!! That is by far the biggest compliment, and the most feedback I have gotten from him in seven months. Now I feel much more comfortable asking for my official review when he gets back next week. Phew!!!

March is almost over, five more weeks to go until May!!!


----------



## baby D

Hey girls -- so, so far in my unofficial TWW I have been more sleepy then normal and yesterday my left boob was sore ---- rather bloated too -- oh and very erm, windy :blush: these are probably always there but guess am noticing them as am actually lookinf gor them, you know :dohh:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hey everyone!

Baby D - how is the 2ww going, any new symptoms?

I woke up this morning and my temp had dropped another little bit...felt quite discouraged, pretty sure I'm out, so I pee on one of my internet cheapies, and I swear I see something faint (which later, I could not see...)....so I grab one of my tests from Walgreens that is leftover from last month (stupid blue dye test) and now, this:
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/jenbella83/10dpo1invert.jpg

I know it's faint, and a blue test which is worse....but it showed up asap and is actually darker in person. DH saw it (his response, "oh look, you're _almost _pregnant!"). I know I need to just wait and get a pink test, but had to show you girls!


----------



## MindUtopia

Hi Ladies! 

Long time no post. I've been enveloped in busy family time the past week or so with my Mom visiting us, spending most of the time chauffeuring her around Dorset and visiting with my husband's family over the weekend. We had beautiful, warm (almost hot!) weather, got to do lots of hiking, eating and drinking. It was a great time. Her flight left for the U.S. a few hours ago, so now I am back to my usual BnB indulgences, of course. 

Gen - OMG!! I know it's early and it's blue dye, but I definitely see something! Fingers crossed for you. Keep us updated! 

Jess - Yay for :witch: arriving and the good review! 

baby D - Can't wait to hear how things go this month for you!

As for us, my withdrawal bleed is in the process of arriving at the moment, and then I start my very last pack of pills on Sunday. We leave for our trip to India next Wednesday and then as soon as we get back, it's on!!! Only a few more weeks now...

Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## MalsKerry

Hey everyone just a quick hello to say yey im home and back at work on night shift. I didnt get sick!!! but felt sick every day, morning sickness Im guessing! I feel guilty cause I ate really bad(as you couldnt eat raw uncooked vegies or fruit) but have been eating healthy since being back in aus even been making fruit juice. I had my dating scan on Tuesday ( happy birthday Jess!! 26 I wish I was 26!) and saw the little flutter of the heartbeat so Im happy, and I got put back to 7 weeks so I must of O'd soo late like day 22/23/24. Im due 12th Novermber now.

Cant wait to read back on all the goss!!

Gen Y I can so see the faint line!!! FX'ed xoxoxoxox


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Kerry!!! :hugs: I thought you'd fallen off the planet! Was India amazing?!?! How bad is the morning sickness? Do you have any pics from your scan? :cloud9: Welcome back!

Mind -- good to see you back as well, getting so close now!


----------



## MalsKerry

GenYsuperlady said:


> Kerry!!! :hugs: I thought you'd fallen off the planet! Was India amazing?!?! How bad is the morning sickness? Do you have any pics from your scan? :cloud9: Welcome back!
> 
> Mind -- good to see you back as well, getting so close now!

India???? ha I went to Egypt! It was great except the food and feeling sick, just feel sick but havent thrown up yet and need to eat and drink water all the time! I just had a dating scan at a radiology place so they dont give you any pics but send it off to your dr. Its 1cm its just a little roundish blob!!! lol and 130 beats per minute which is normal

xoxoxo


----------



## GenYsuperlady

EGYPT.. dammit, sorry, I'm only half paying attention today...boss is out of the office all week and I'm pretty checked out tee hee! Sorry!!! YAY for a blob with a heart rate!


----------



## baby D

AGGGHHH GEN that so looks like the start of a BFP to me! Do another! Pink one!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Ugh, took a pink dye test at lunch and nada. My fault for not using FMU, but bought a 2-pack :)


----------



## puppymom

Kerry - welcome back! Why can't you eat raw fruits and veggies in Egypt? Exciting about the early scan though, glad everything looks great! If they're dating you later than you had thought, didn't you say you only BD'ed once (unprotected) that cycle? Your DH must have strong spermies!

Gen - test again ASAP - can you hold your pee for 4 hours?! lol I hope that's the beginning of an early positive for you.


----------



## mrspeanut

Oh Gen I have my fingers and toes crossed for you that this is the start of a bfp for you! 

Kerry great to see you back, lovely to hear you have had your first scan and all is well. It's such a magical time :cloud9:

Hope everyone has had a good day. I have just finished working on my threshold application which is a folder of evidence to prove I'm meeting set teaching standards. If I pass I will get on to a higher pay scale which would be amazing for us as we don't ever have any money left at the end of the month and we'd love to be able to save some for a rainy day. The meeting is tomorrow....argh!!!


----------



## baby D

oooh good luck peanut! I have this to look forward to nest year!!


----------



## jbell157

Good luck Emma - I'm sure you'll do wonderful!

Jen - I can definitely see a line! FX that it's the start of a BFP!

Kerry - So glad you're back home safe and sound! Did you have an amazing time? I bet it was great hearing your little bean's heart beat. Also glad to hear you haven't thrown up yet. I hate getting sick!

D - anything on the house front? Also, how's your TWW going?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Jess I just noticed that your ticker is almost down to DAYS insteak of MONTHS!!

Peanut - I'm positive that you have nothing to worry about!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

3 extremely faint bfps this morning. 2 on ICs and one on Answer brand.

All so faint I can't even get a good pic, but the lines are there for sure (I inverted!) and showed up within the time limit.

I'm faintly pregnant.

And in absolute shock. :huh:


----------



## MindUtopia

Yay!!! Gen, that's so exciting!!! I am working from a cafe today and my laptop battery is dying, but I was so excited for an update, I am using my last 10 minutes of battery life to come stalk your progress. :flower: What DPO are you now?

Kerry, glad you had a great time in Egypt!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Mind - you're so sweet! :hugs: thank you for the encouragement! I'm 11 DPO today. Still quite early and I'm SOOO nervous it won't stick (and nervous it will! just plain nervous!) but I felt good that my temp started to go up again a bit today! :wahoo:

Being in the medical industry has it's perks....I've called my midwife (I've seen her before for paps) and had a blood hCG test order sent over to the hospital I work at!

I'll go down in a few to the lab and should be able to look up my own results (naughty...technically illegal) by the end of the day (I HOPE they are fast!).

The blood test is for DH really! I told him about the bf(aint)p this morning after trying FOREVER to get him up before I had to leave for work. I made us coffee then told him I'd been up forever and I'd already made him something that was waiting in the oven (he thought breakfast). In the oven I'd placed a frozen hamburger bun. He was really confused at first, thinking I'd made him a hamburger for breakfast...then like 30 seconds later was like, "so....a bun...you put a bun in the oven?" and I said "no YOU put a bun in the oven," and a second later he says "bun in the oven, like you're pregnant?" I said YEP! And he said twenty times: "no you're not, no you're not....you're kidding...." He was in utter disbelief. He demanded to see the tests and was disappointed that the BFPs were so faint, so he REQUESTED I get a blood test today "or some kind of test that says "pregnant" instead of just lines"!!!

I'm going to try and upload a pic onto my journal right now...it's still quite faint in the picture especially, but it's worth a shot!!


----------



## MalsKerry

GenYsuperlady said:


> Mind - you're so sweet! :hugs: thank you for the encouragement! I'm 11 DPO today. Still quite early and I'm SOOO nervous it won't stick (and nervous it will! just plain nervous!) but I felt good that my temp started to go up again a bit today! :wahoo:
> 
> Being in the medical industry has it's perks....I've called my midwife (I've seen her before for paps) and had a blood hCG test order sent over to the hospital I work at!
> 
> I'll go down in a few to the lab and should be able to look up my own results (naughty...technically illegal) by the end of the day (I HOPE they are fast!).
> 
> The blood test is for DH really! I told him about the bf(aint)p this morning after trying FOREVER to get him up before I had to leave for work. I made us coffee then told him I'd been up forever and I'd already made him something that was waiting in the oven (he thought breakfast). In the oven I'd placed a frozen hamburger bun. He was really confused at first, thinking I'd made him a hamburger for breakfast...then like 30 seconds later was like, "so....a bun...you put a bun in the oven?" and I said "no YOU put a bun in the oven," and a second later he says "bun in the oven, like you're pregnant?" I said YEP! And he said twenty times: "no you're not, no you're not....you're kidding...." He was in utter disbelief. He demanded to see the tests and was disappointed that the BFPs were so faint, so he REQUESTED I get a blood test today "or some kind of test that says "pregnant" instead of just lines"!!!
> 
> I'm going to try and upload a pic onto my journal right now...it's still quite faint in the picture especially, but it's worth a shot!!

OMG!!!! how exciting I cant believe it!!! Im so happy for you! That was pretty quick and easy hey!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: positive thoughts!! We can be pregnancy buddies to as we are pretty close!! Will you make an appointment with the dr to get all the bloods done or can your work do that?

The nervousness is normal when I found out I was so happy but so nervous and when Im on break I wake up so early sometimes just from being anxious but get back to sleep eventually. You just want to do everything right well thats what I feel xoxo

xoxoxox


----------



## MalsKerry

And isnt it soooo funny how men dont believe you. The line is there is you have the pregnancy hormone in your system even if the line is faint it still means you are pregnant my DH was exactly the same saying ' what if it is a false positive?' hahahaha Men so funny.


----------



## MalsKerry

MindUtopia said:


> Yay!!! Gen, that's so exciting!!! I am working from a cafe today and my laptop battery is dying, but I was so excited for an update, I am using my last 10 minutes of battery life to come stalk your progress. :flower: What DPO are you now?
> 
> Kerry, glad you had a great time in Egypt!

Thanks for your advice in my post :flower::flower:


----------



## mrspeanut

Woohoo Gen! Congratulations!

:headspin: :wohoo: :dance:


----------



## baby D

whoop whoop so so so excited for you! Off to see if the pic showed up in your journal xx

So my WWT is plodding along. Have been very very hungry for the past couple of days ---I never eat breakfast as just not hungey early enough BUT the past two days I have been starving by 9am --- by which time it's too late cos my class are in BUT that is unusual for me! Been very tired too!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Thank you so much girls! Was hoping my blood test would be back miraculously fast, but no such luck. Apparently I'll have to wait with everyone else...
I will be picking up a digi on my way home though - holding my pee and hoping I can get some evidence for DH!

Baby - how many DPO now? And yes, any news on the house?

Peanut - where are you in this cycle?

Kerry - of course we'll be buds -- already are! What is your EDD? Mine is Dec 10th from date of last period. We already have two December 9th bdays in the family - whoops!


----------



## puppymom

Gen, get home so you can test!!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/jenbella83/3cd36c3a.jpg


----------



## MindUtopia

Gen, yay!! So happy for you!! You and Kerry are leading the charge for us, May ladies! Congrats!!!!!! :happydance:

Also, I'll have you know, I told my husband about your 'bun in the oven' reveal to your DH, and he was like, 'please don't do that to me, it would take me an hour to figure out why you wanted me to eat a frozen bun!'. Haha! Which he followed up with, 'you are definitely stopping your pill next month, right? Because I want to knock you up soon!'. Haha, yay!! Even though that has always been the plan, it's nice for him to remember it and bring it up and to know he is as excited, if not more than I am. We did a little toast last night to my second to last withdrawal bleed arriving, knowing the next time it's here, it means we are ready to make a baby! :happydance:

3 weeks and 2 days to go....


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Kerry and I are just getting the baby-making energy buzzing for you girls! I think this thread has a lot of fertility!
DH finally believed me with the digi last night -- didn't manage to get results from blood test back before I left work but should have them this morning. Hoping with all my might that this monkey sticks in there nice and snugly, and is healthy to boot!


----------



## MalsKerry

Yey Mindutopia how exciting!!! Im so excited for you!!

GenY according to my last period it should be 3rd November but I O'd really late not sure when and I had a dating scan so my due date got put back to 12th November. Are you telling people?? Its so hard not to, we have only told 2 people. But I bet your smiling all the time and happy so its hard to keep it a secret!!:hugs::hugs::hugs: And the lines on your test are probably really faint because you keep testing and your pee would be diluted. I tested after like two weeks and the line was more faint cause your pee is different throughout the day. so excited for you woo hoo!!!!!

xoxoxoxox


----------



## jbell157

Mind that is hilarious! Your DH sounds so sweet. I don't think mine would figure it out either.

Gen- your husband can't deny that BFYes! Lol. That is so great. And I agree with you that this is a very fertile thread. I think we girls are going to have a ton of luck getting knocked up. 

Yesterday I went shopping and I found some cute pants and John said why are you buying pants? You won't be able to wear them next year lol. I could have taken that the wrong way but I knew he was talking about being pg and not fitting in them for awhile. I told him it gives me something to work back towards lol. So I have restricted myself to buying just dresses. 

Well you ladies have officially got me going pg nuts. I'm so ready to be pregnant lol. I'm going to go play with the pregnancy calculator. Lol


----------



## baby D

BLOOODY brilliant! Way to go Gen! Aww 3 weeks --- love seeing new tickers!

On the house front --- no new developments! Just fingers crossed at the mo! It'll all come good soon am sure!


----------



## mrspeanut

Aww Gen how thrilling you got your :bfp: !!!! Congratulations!!!!

Wow two off our thread now! I am 4dpo and so impatient to test! Agreed with dh to leave it till 10dpo so a week to go..... A lady from work has just started mat leave today and I was so jealous, I think I am getting very very broody now!

Great news mind! I love it when you find out dh is actually wanting it as much as you - just like your dh Jess - who meant rhat in the nicest way. Those little comments that show he's thinking about it all the time too that are just so sweet!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Well I may be knocked up, but I'm not off this thread!!! I'm determined to drag the rest of you down with me!!!!

Who has exciting plans this weekend? My dad is visiting and we just went out to a very nice dinner downtown. We did tell him and he was speechless/near tears. DH and I have decided to tell immediate family only at the moment. We all know the risks...but if crap hits the fan I want my famil there for me. They really are a lovely bunch!!

We were going to go to the mountain tomorrow to ski/snowboard but A) weather looks rainy and B) the kinds of falls I have are not consistent with staying pregnant....so golf it is!!! My dad and DH can be a bit competitive...I just hope to lose less than 3 balls to the trees!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Ps - totally stalking peanuts 2ww...test next thurs?

And OMG I GO TO IRELAND AND ITALY IN 13 DAYS!!!!


----------



## mrspeanut

Think we will do one on thursday so will be 10dpo then. No symptoms as yet and time is dragging.......!


----------



## mrspeanut

D when are you testing hun?!


----------



## baby D

not sure yet as not entirely certain of when I ovulated -- I an due around the 6th I think --- wasn't tracking cycles too closely!!


----------



## MindUtopia

Gen, you need to change your 'thingy below your name' (what _would _one call that?) from WTT to Pregnant! :happydance:

This weekend we are mainly getting caught up on all the little errands we didn't run last weekend when my mom was here, and getting a few things for our trip (I'm convinced having an inordinate amount of bacterial handwipes is what keeps me from getting cholera when I travel! LOL). Now the husband is doing some gardening (planting beans) and I'm trying to finish up some work on a grad school paper (postmodern feminist theory, anyone?). Tomorrow we are going hiking for the day, assuming it's sunny/not raining. Then counting down the days until we leave for India on Wednesday. Yay! 

Hope you ladies have a great weekend!


----------



## jbell157

How exciting for all your trips!

Gen - your dad sounds so awesome, I bet he was so glad you shared your secret.

This weekend is my birthday weekend and today I am celebrating with my family so it should be a lot of fun. However, after all this partying and drinking during spring break I'm ready to settle down and get to business. I'm trying very, very hard to get to May but I don't know if I can do it.

On a different note, my body is acting super weird this cycle. I'm on CD 9 and I'm on the second day of over 98.0 temps. I also had AF like cramping yesterday and I'm wondering if it was O pains. But this would be super early for me. My cycles are usually ridiculously long. I'll post my chart so you can see. Also, DH and I BD Thursday night and we uh didn't "take precautions" :dohh: I usually don't O until CD 20+ so I didn't think it was necessary but I'm seriously starting to think that I O'd yesterday! Look at the chart and tell me what you guys think. Maybe my cycle is just finally getting it together...I read that it can take 3-6 months for it to regulate and this is my 7th month off BC.

Chart >>>https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/394c92


----------



## mrspeanut

Happy birthday Jess! :cake:

Hmm I don't think it's totally unheard of to o on cd9 but it would be very early. Your temps have gone up like they did when you o'd on the chart below. On my charts my temps seem to have a little peak just after AF, and it seems it's just a little random thing that happens! Did you have a disrupted nights sleep, or a drink the night before or maybe fighting off a bug - could explain stomach cramps? Do you have any other ovulation symptoms? 

D we will be testing about the same time! :af: :loo:


----------



## baby D

CD9 does seem early but then your temps suggest that ovulation has occured! It's certainly not impossible! I'd say you did particularly if you had accompanying cramps?? 

and happy birthday xx

Gen, how you feeling today? What an exciting time for you - baby on the way and lots of breaks planned x


----------



## puppymom

Interesting, Jess. I also seem to have random temp rises long long after AF, however, they usually don't stay up for two days in a row. Very curious as to what tomorrow brings. Have you been ill or anything lately?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Jess - my goodness! I'll be stalking to see what your temps do. Why the empty circles - did you test later than usual? Enquiring minds want to know!!! And can I admit that I am SOOO excited that you're excited! I know a few months back we were both nervous and you were considering waiting, but I KNOW you are ready and going to be an AMAZING mom -- I just can't wait to see it happen!

And yay so excited for Thursday -- one week after I got my :bfp: - hoping you ladies have good news coming! I'll have all my fingers and toes crossed!

Mind - I love your theory on avoiding cholera :rofl: I'm sure you'll be fine!!! Take plenty of pictures and enjoy all the foods - I LOOOOVE Indian food but can only imagine how much more DELICIOUS it is in India!!!

Puppymom - are you and DH still thinking September?

I'm feeling much more pregnant than I expected to at this point....I keep trying to rationalize that it might all be in my head but it isn't. I'm getting nauseated during/after meals, very bloated, and boobs are sore and popping out of the top of my bras already. It's like being on your period and having a mild tummy bug at the same time.Thankfully I'm not too fatigued :wacko: but I do feel myself getting my heart rate up more easily with normal activities like cleaning the house.

I'm feeling much less terrified of a m/c, even though I know it is a real possibility for any woman this early. I'm hoping that my symptoms mean that my body intends to keep the little sucker in there for the long haul, and telling someone about the pregnancy shhh:) has made it feel so much more real. 

Thank goodness I get to wear scrubs every day at work...the tops are loose and the pants are drawstring so I know I'll be very comfortable Monday thru Friday!


----------



## MindUtopia

Gen - From what I've heard symptoms are a really, really good sign. I know m/c is a horrible thing to think about (realistically, it's something that terrifies me to bits because many of my close friends have had to go through it), but from everything I've read feeling nauseous early on is a super good thing and means your body is really taking to pregnancy, so yay!!! So exciting!!!

Haha, yeah, my cholera-avoidance strategy...I'm usually so relaxed about these things, I mean we lived in India for a year, eating all sorts of things they say not to eat when you travel (my most favorite things are all from dirty street carts over open sewers!), drinking the tap water everywhere we went, including in the slums where I used to work, and I only got very mildly sick with diarrhea once (at about the 8 month mark). But last time went back to visit our friends, the husband got pretty sick (with Giardia, which is a water/food-borne infection) on like week 5, which I blame on the fact he refuses to wash his hands regularly (he says he's a 'man' and can handle it! LOL). So now, I'm more paranoid than normal because I realize we are no longer as invincible as we used to be in the good ole days of eating and drinking anything. So now I'm armed to the gills with antibacterial everything! Haha! Hopefully, it works and all.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Lmao @ taking giardia like a man... It's commOnly seen here if someone drinks water from a steam while camping. No fun!!


----------



## jbell157

The empty circles mean I took my temp late, even though it was only an hour late.


----------



## baby D

super exciting Gen! Feeling sicky is not nice but somewhat reasuring too --- odd huh! I bet you and DH are walking around on :cloud9:

I'm ak now so so so broody that I feel like throwing all our reasons to officially wait in the bin ---- I mean we are not being as careful as wee were anyhow :blush:

Wishing I had been paying attention to my cycles a little more tho as not entirely sure when the :witch: is due or when I ovulated but I do know this......am feeling rather sick so either :spermy: escaped and has hit target or I have a bug on its way which would just be typical ---its the holidays after all!!!


----------



## puppymom

Gen - Sorry you're not feeling the greatest. Fingers crossed that it doesn't get worse for you and you have a nice, easy pregnancy. As for DH and I... we're back and forth - I don't think I can wait until September. I'm thinking if we can hold out until late June, then we'll just NTNP from there. I want to join you ladies!

Mind - Giardia is quite common when people drink contaminated water. We call if "Beaver Fever" here.. DH and his friend got it when drinking from a stream out camping. Definitely not fun to have!

Jess - Where is your temp today?! I want to know what's going on with your chart.


----------



## jbell157

Puppy - my temp was 97.9 this morning. I'm not sick and I'm taking my temps all around the same time. I'm just with you ladies on the reasoning, CD 8 just seems way to early to ovulate. But the temps are pointing to it. 3 days of very high temps and no sign of dropping. 

Gen did you have early ovulation in a few of your cycles?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Yes on cycle 2 I ovulated on cd 9 --- it's totally possible!!!! Especially as our bodies even out post-bc. Perhaps that progesterone just gave everything a good jump start!

Puppy - late June is fantastic! You'll still be close to us all!!!

Baby - major fx'd that you're NOT catching a bug, but that you caught an eggy! I started feeling nausea on 8dpo.

I felt really well last night :). My dad, DH and I cooked a big meal with sautéed shrimp for an appetizer, steak, carmelized brussel sprouts, baked sweet potato fries and salad! Even after all that food I felt ok - yay for baby liking healthy food!

Today I'm meeting up with my mom to tell her. She lives in Seattle so I asked her to meet me halfway between (I live in Portland, 3.5 hrs south) for lunch. I'm sure she is suspicious!


----------



## mrspeanut

Hi Jess just did a quick google and it seems quite possible you could have o'd this early, one website I ready said you can O during AF. 

Another one I read said:

'Ovualtion can occur as early as day 6 or as late as day 30 or later in your cycle. Some women will ovulate on the same day every cycle while others will see-saw around. Through charting you can find out what is normal for you.'

It'll be interesting to see if this does become the norm for you or if it is just a one-off. 

Have you had any changes in cm?

I have been swimming with Henry today and he loved it which is a big improvement on last time. So tired though we both went to sleep after for 2 hours! It's hard not to class that as a symptom but I am back to going to bed by 8 and temps are still up. I am wishing the days away until testing! That's also to do with the fact dh is on nights at the moment too but it's his last one tonight and we'll have a few days together the three of us which I am really looking forward too. Hooray for the Easter holidays!


----------



## baby D

oooh peanut - that sounds promisimg! When do you test? 

Gen, can't wait to hear back about your lunch! Bet your mum cries!

And Jess, those temps def suggest you have ovulated!


----------



## MalsKerry

Hey Everybody!!! 

This thread has so changed over the last few weeks, the atmosphere is defiantely more excited and busy, its really exciting to read 

GenY - I cannot believe all those symptoms you are having already!!! Thats great.....kind of except for actually having to go through them!! Its definately a good sign, I have only slightly felt sick in the last two weeks but not even that bad not to the extent that I have to stop eating. My symptoms are extremely thirsty, hungry, feel a bit sick, peeing more, my boobs feeling hard and a little bit sore and the worst of all BLOATING!!! the the extent where I cant hold it on anymore and by the end of the day I look 4 months preggers! I loved the story of how you told your dad and how happy he was and Im so excited about your holiday in less than two weeks!! Yey! and your first appointment.

MrsPeanut - Cant wait until you test next Thursday and it sounds like your going to have an awesome easter with your family, its so nice spending time together.

BabyD - Cant wait to see if you have ahem ' accidently' been knocked up, that would be great!! If you haven't will you stick to pulling out or when will you officially start TTC?

Puppymom - What does your hubby say about bringing your date closer? Will he agree to June? That would be fab as its only 2 months away!!!

MindUtopia - You will definately be an expert about being careful in India as you have been there before and I bet you wont get sick, your hubby on the other hand if he thinks he is too tough then looks like a bout of Giardia for him again! LMAO

JBell - I am just too confused with temping and you would be more of an expert than me, if you had textbook temps it would be so easy but mine are just so random and with my wierd work/break lifestyle it confused me alot. Have you been to Dr about your long cycles? If so what do they say about shortening your cycles? Hope you had a great birthday weekend.



Well I'm on night shift at work and its 1250 am so my iphone preg app has ticked over to 8 weeks today!!! Yey. It was my birthday 2 days ago on the 31st. We are at work so havent done anything or gotten anything for my birthday which is fine as we got back from our holiday so that was enough. I have my 10 week ob app on the 17th April so will let you know how it goes, just the blood tests and down syndrome tests I think, I just want another scan so I can see the heartbeat again its so great when you get to see that. Anyways no other goss, don't really feel that pregnant not that I have felt that before, I guess Im just waiting for it to hit me like a wave but it hasn't yet, FX'ed Im just a lucky one that doesnt get bad symptoms


xoxooxoxoxoxox Yey for the future few months with our awesome group

P.S Im not leaving either the company in this thread is just way too awesome


----------



## baby D

Hi Kerry -- we will probably continue to pull out for a little while just until OHs woek situation steadies a little x How are you? Any maternity appointement set? Scan dates to look forward too?? Sorry if I have missed that somewhere but as you say --- it's sooo busy on here right now!


----------



## mrspeanut

Happy birthday for the 31st Kerry! :cake: It was only yesterday here so I'm not too late with it! :haha: 8 weeks already, it's going quickly - you're 1/5 of the way there! 

I am so excited about the next two weeks - next week we are having a few days at the seaside! A bfp would make it a fantastic Easter, fingers well and truly crossed.

Think we will be testing on Thursday at 10dpo which is early but dh wanted to test tomorrow :rofl: he is so sweet and trying very hard to understand all this ttc now!


----------



## MalsKerry

baby D said:


> Hi Kerry -- we will probably continue to pull out for a little while just until OHs woek situation steadies a little x How are you? Any maternity appointement set? Scan dates to look forward too?? Sorry if I have missed that somewhere but as you say --- it's sooo busy on here right now!

Oh yeah did I mention I turned 29!!!!EEK!!!!

Yep scan booked for April 17th (10week) then another at 12 weeks then 20 weeks then nothing until 34 weeks Im pretty sure.

Your hubby got another job I think I remember so yeah it will be nice once he is settled in and you find out about the house situation xoxoxox


----------



## jbell157

Happy birthday Kerry! :fool: Yours is only 4 days after mine. I turned 26 and I'm dealing with it lol. 

As far as my cycles they are still pretty crazy but I've read that it can take 3-6 months for it to even out and this is month 6 so I'm thinking maybe my body has gotten it together, but then I've already got crazy temps this month.

As far as CM I haven't seen any this month so that is the only reason why I'm thinking I may not have O'd yet. I would just like a lovely, normal cycle please lol. 

But of course I played with the pregnancy calculator and if I did ovulate and I am pregnant my DD would be December 21 which is my dad's birthday. So that's neat. 

Emma I can't wait for Thursday, I'm very interested to see what happens!


----------



## puppymom

Jess and Kerry - how did I miss this - Happy Birthday!! Is there somewhere on here that says birthdays that I am totally not seeing? lol

Jess - Did FF give you crosshairs? Are you excited about the possibility of being pregnant? You'll have to keep us posted on what your temps do - interesting how our cycles can vary so much from month to month.

Kerry - DH would be ready if I gave the green light today. He's not pushing it otherwise, but is definitely okay with the idea. When I thought there was a possibility last month, he actually told me that he was excited that that test could have been positive. So needless to say, I'm thrilled that he's on board!


----------



## jbell157

puppymom said:


> Jess and Kerry - how did I miss this - Happy Birthday!! Is there somewhere on here that says birthdays that I am totally not seeing? lol
> 
> Jess - Did FF give you crosshairs? Are you excited about the possibility of being pregnant? You'll have to keep us posted on what your temps do - interesting how our cycles can vary so much from month to month.
> 
> Kerry - DH would be ready if I gave the green light today. He's not pushing it otherwise, but is definitely okay with the idea. When I thought there was a possibility last month, he actually told me that he was excited that that test could have been positive. So needless to say, I'm thrilled that he's on board!

No there isn't anywhere that says birthdays I think we just posted that it was our birthdays. I can totally see how someone could miss it as this thread is super busy right now! But thanks!

No FF has not given me crosshairs yet. I'm not quite sure if I grasped the fact that I could possibly be pregnant because I'm still kind of in the denial stage as I just can't believe I could have possibly ovulated this early. I think it is slowly sinking in but I'll believe it more if FF gives me crosshairs.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Happy birthday beautiful ladies!!!! All so young and fertile! :baby:

I feel like I'm in the 2ww again....dying for Thursday to come around so Emma and Baby can test!

And Jess -- we need a permanent link to your chart in your siggy so we can stalk your temps and crosshairs LOL!

Puppy - your DH definitely sounds like he is well on board -- isn't it a wonderful feeling when they start to get as excited as we have been for...well...EVER?

Kerry - I can't believe you're 8 weeks already. Super jealous! :haha: Especially since you seem to be feeling so well! Are you getting tired working so much?

Well, we told my mom yesterday! :happydance: I was quite nervous, I didn't realize. My mom has had a lot of issues with depression and PTSD, and she is a true survivor but has had a lot of setbacks. Most recently she was laid off from her job (they were downsizing and a few others were let go as well). She lives in Seattle but was considering moving to England where her sister lives (we were all born in Ireland) to kind of "start over." I can't imagine she'll move now though, knowing that her first grandbaby is coming. I live just 3 1/2 hours south of her now.....England would be a completely different ballgame. 

Anyway, this is how it went:
I called her up on Saturday and asked her to meet me halfway in a small town to get lunch on Sunday, just because I missed her and hadn't seen her in a while. To be honest, she thought I was feeling a bit depressed myself because I sounded tired and weird on the phone! I've never asked her to meet me like that - usually I'll just go up there for a night or vice versa. 

Anyway, she got there early as DH and I got stuck in traffic, and ended up calling my older sister. My sister totally caught on and thought it was super weird that me AND DH were coming up in the middle of the day to talk so urgently. She apparently told my mom, "she's pregnant, I know it." My mom hadn't been thinking anything of the sort but my sister sparked a little thought in her head. Then she said as soon as I came in the restaurant she noticed my boobs were bigger!!!

After we had all ordered we gave her the news (I couldn't even think of a cool way to do it, I just wanted to spill the beans ASAP!). She broke into a huge smile and said "are you!?!?" then got up and gave me a huge hug. I could see it slowly sink in over the course of lunch and she just got happier and happier and said she was SO excited. She had been quite depressed around the time of my wedding and was in a bit of a haze throughout the whole thing. She apologized for not being totally present for that time in my life and said she wanted to be as involved as possible with this pregnancy :cloud9: - as much as I was comfortable with! That made me so happy, mostly because I know she is in such a better place than she was two years ago, and it is all due to her own hard work to sort out her issues, etc. She promised that the news wouldn't affect her decision of what she was going to do (ie: where she was going to live), but I know it will...and you know I don't feel guilty like I thought I would. I think having a grandchild will give her so much happiness and an extra dimension of meaning in her life :flower:

So now both of my parents know, apparently my one sister "knows" (though I swore my mom to secrecy, she's a terrible liar. I'm sure my sister will be expecting the news when we see her in a week and a half in Ireland!). Next weekend we tell DH's entire family at Easter. I have to figure out a way to videotape it. His mother may faint. It will be chaos! :haha:

I'm off to get ready for work (SOOO EARLY!) so prob just going to copy and paste the story into my journal --- but you ladies come first!! XOXOXOXO


----------



## baby D

Fabulous story, Gen! So pleased your mum is so happy for you -- sounds like you'll have gabulous support! Can't wait to hear how DH family tale the news!


----------



## MalsKerry

Nope havent been getting tired at work but I sleep for like 9 hours a day!! and working 12 hour days, Im doing 2 weeks of nights this time.

Thats an amazing story GenY! Glad to hear your mum is doing better and is going to be great support for you. Will you have her when your in labour aswell as DH? you sooooo have to video telling DH's family that would be hilarious!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: We are telling our parents the week after easter when we get back home, we just havent seen them because of holiday and stuff and want to tell them in person and its pretty hard obviously when you work away trying to see everyone in 6 days. They will freak out Im sure especially cause I will be 9 1/2 weeks by then. xoxoxoxox

p.s how are your symptoms GenY?


----------



## baby D

Kerry your ticker is looking too cute --- baby shaped now! And s/he is moving already! How perfect! x


----------



## jbell157

Gen that is so great about your mom. And yes PLEASE videotape your MIL it's going to be priceless. I'm already super psyched for that story!

As for my temps, they dropped this morning...plummeted really, to 96.7. So definitely no ovulation. I think it may have been left over hormonal stuff from when I took that medication to jump start my cycle. I have a feeling this will be another interesting one. And we are camping this weekend so it will be interesting trying to temp during that little vacation lol.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Jess- glad to see your cycle making a bit more sense...I got random high temps early in cycle too - it's hard to have a "textbook normal" chart! Camping? How warm is it out there?? How is your bracket doing? I have Kentucky winning but I did so poorly otherwise that I'm pretty far down in the rankings!

Kerry - I can't wait to hear the stories from when you tell your family - they'll be thrilled to bits I'm sure!

Not sure how I will tape our other announcement...wondering how long of a video my iPhone will take if I just leave it on the counter facing the dining table?

Symptoms ok...nausea actually a bit better (my mom said it was her 1st symptom at 4 weeks too!), definitely feel as though I need a nap...but it's 2pm and I'm at work so that might be normal. Lots of pulling, burning twinges down low - most have been on left but more centrally today. Likely I'm just paying way too much attention!

What about you 2ww's? Symptoms?


----------



## jbell157

Glad to hear you had some random high temps too. My bracket did ok, I got second...not what I wanted but its better than last I guess. It is very warm here, today it was 89 degrees when I left school. We are going to have a very hot summer as it is only the beginning of April and temps are touching the 90's.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

You got 2nd?! Dang! Way better than me -- 26/35 at the moment...might move up a bit WHEN Kentucky wins...but still a long way from anything to brag about!


----------



## baby D

symptoms sound good, Gen! :happydance:

I have been very tired and had a couple of days of on/off nausea --- still not sure if that is a aymptom or if I was just having an icky tummy but nothing came of it? Have not been ill. Woke up this morning at 3am to a sore throat when I swollowed -- got up with DD at 6.30 and the soreness has completely gone? Boobs feeling a bit fuller but that is usual for me in the run up to AF so again not sure I can count that?

Feeling very irratiable too --- OH had better behave :haha:

The problem is, I have not been tracking cycles like you ladies so I am not entirely sure when I ovulates nor when AF should appear so alot of this is guess work based on a cycle ranging from 30 - 34 days as mine ofetn do.

Maybe I should start taking a bit more notice?? 

Oh and I do keep getting cramps/twinges/aches down really low -- way down. But then that could easily be due to AF too so :shrug:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

It's so frustrating that good 2ww symptoms are also good AF symptoms!! The difference I noticed is that before AF my boobs hurt at the sides the most, but this time it was all over. Plus the mild nausea and feeling very warm/sweaty. Plus I wasn't as ravenously hungry as I usually get before AF.


----------



## mrspeanut

This TWW is going so slow!! I just don't know anymore whether 'symptoms' are actually symptoms or all in my head! I just want to fast forward one week to know one way or another! I sort of knew I was pregnant with ds before I took the test, I'm not getting that feeling this time. Temps are still above the cover line but fallen slightly over the last couple of days. Hmmmmmmmmmm.............


----------



## pixiemisty

Hi ladies! i have not been much in here... i managed to keep away to stop from obsessing!! its now 7 weeks post my last zolly shot for endo and most of the side effects have disappeared:)) no more hot flushes!! no more feeling depressed and exhausted!!! no more hormonal headaches!!! i feel relieved :) today i think i have ovulated... but i'm not sure... i forgot exactly how it feels when i ovulate... as it's been more than 6 months without ovulation. now hoping that my cycles will return so i can start ttc again :)) 
sending good luck to everybody ttc in apr/may x x x


----------



## jbell157

Hello ladies, I hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:

After much careful consideration and what I know now as a teacher I have decided to talk to DH about starting to TTC this cycle instead of the next. I laid everything out and the best fit seems to be a January, February or April birthday. There is just to much that goes on in March and I don't want to be out that month, or at least not the whole month. So I'm trying to work maternity leave around it.

So tonight I"ll be talking to DH about moving it up, but he may not want to or he may even want to move it back and try for April...so we'll see! FX for me!

And maybe this thread will have a November, December and January baby!


----------



## mrspeanut

Fingers crossed Jess your dh goes for it! Good luck!

Hi to pixiemisty, good news about O :thumbup: hope your cycles settle quickly


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Omg!!! :wahoo: :happydance: :wahoo:

I know your DH will just want to see you happy!!! I bet he will get excited. It was nerve wracking at first to move up TTC but it felt sooooo right and I am do happy we just went for it.

I'm on :cloud9: thinking of your journey getting to this point!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

A big hello to Pixie as well. Are you ttc #1?


----------



## jbell157

Emma- aren't you testing Thursday?

D - when are you testing?

Jen -when's your OB appt? 

Kerry - how are you feeling?

This stems from seeing my first positive pregnancy on Facebook but, how do you ladies feel about posting positive pregnancy tests on facebook? I guess it's just because I'm a germaphobe but I hate touching them let alone showing them to other people. But that's just me! I think I'll just post my first sonogram to announce it.

What will/did you ladies do?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Awww...my mom just called and asked "how are my babies doing!?" :cloud9: I knew my mom would be so happy when I got pregnant but I don't think even she expected to be so happy. She said that after I told her she couldn't sleep when she got home and ended up being awake until 4am (she's a bit of an insomniac anyhow, but still!)

My first OB appt is on April 27. Of course I checked the calendar at work and we have TWO long cases that day...not ideal. I'll try to reschedule if possible but I got the impression they only do new OB appts on Fridays and I'm sure as hell not going to wait an extra week to hear my baby's heartbeat to accommodate work! :devil: Priorities!

I think posting the pregnancy test pic on FB is a bit weird -- everyone knowing that you peed on it and such. I'll likely post the sonogram pic with "Boy or Girl? Find out sometime around December 10!" (obviously I was thinking about this today). Most people I see do something similar. The cutest one I saw very recently was a girl standing and showing her little bump, and her DH holding a sign next to her saying "my best friend is having TWINS!" Super cute!


----------



## mrspeanut

Yep I'm test Thursday morning so one morning to go but getting nervous now and thinking of putting it back - 10 dpo is very early so not likely to show up anyway?

With ds I didn't put a test on Facebook. We waited till 12 weeks and phoned all our closest friends to tell them. We put a scan pic on fb after that and a little message for everone else. We just felt family and friends shouldn't find out via Facebook. Of course family knew at 5 weeks and they rang all the older relatives very soon after that. 

Next time we want to keep it secret longer till 8 or 10 weeks from close family, just to enjoy having that secret for a little while.


----------



## baby D

Took my temp this morning -- just to see --- it was 36.3 c --- so guess i am not preggo as am sure it should be higher?


----------



## MindUtopia

Jess, that's so exciting to hear you're thinking of starting earlier! :happydance:

Gen, your mom's reaction was so cute! So glad to hear she is excited. 

mrspeanut and baby D, good luck with testing!

After a little bit of work for me this afternoon and a last flurry of packing, we are off to the airport tonight to leave for India in the very early hours of the morning. Yay! :happydance: I can't believe the time has come already. We've so been looking forward to this trip. And our last day there is the day I take my very last pill, then it's home, waiting for a period and baby making!!!

Hope you all have a great April and hope to see some more BFP's by the time I make it back!!


----------



## baby D

So my accidental TWW will see me test by the end of the week!! Sooo nervous!

Had a shocker discussion with OH too ---- he has conceided that actively TTC rather than having opps that put us in TWW would be 'doable' whilst still living in this house! I laid it out straight --- as in why it would not cause too much of a hold up to our plans and that long term it wouldn't make too much diference anyhow ----- and his reply ---

"yes it is doable -- but do we want doable or ready?"

So I have left it with him to turn over in his mind.........

Fingers crossed ladies PLEASE I just can't hold out much longer -- it is KILLING ME!


----------



## mrspeanut

Oh D I feel for you. Hopefully dh will come back with 'ready!' how are you coping with the TWW? As its Easter break now it's all I can think of and time seems to be crawling by. My temp is a little lower again this morning, following the same pattern as the last 2 months but significantly higher temps over all. My cover line is about .4 higher than last month? Weird!

Mind have a fab holiday hun and we'll look forward to hearing all about it when you get back!

Gen your mum sounds lovely!


----------



## baby D

The wait is killing me Emma! And if your temps are generally higher then usual they that is ok i'd say --- when I was preggo last time my temps stayed above cover line and above what is normal for me post ovulation but even so they dipped and rose each day so was convinced AF would show! She didn't --- hence my lillte lady!!


----------



## MalsKerry

Hey ladies! 

BabyD - My lowest temp was 36.4 on dpo 9 and again on dpo 12 so yes your still in!

Mrspeanut - my test was really dark 10-12 dpo(not sure when I O'd) so its possible I think!

Jess - feel good!! 

Welcome pixie!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

One more day until my lovelies :test: :yippee:

Jess - how did the Convo with DH go?

Peanut - 10dpo is reasonable, as long as you realize it might not go + for a few days. Do you have loads of tests stocked up?

Baby - wow, that is a major Convo to have wih DH! And don't we say it all the time? You're NEVER ready for a baby!!!!!! Bring on testing!!

Mind - my goodness ttc is right around the corner!! Have an amazing time in India - live it up!!!!!! (im sending no cholera or giardia vibes).

This week at work is dragging on - is it really only Wednesday? 

I have my first appt with a psychiatrist who specializes in pregnancy today. I take antidepressants (depression and anxiety run in my family - very well controlled on meds BUT, now obviously it's a mini-issue. I'm not concerned about birth defects as I've done a ton of my own research and those claims are unsubstantiated. I may need to wean in third trimester though to avoid the baby having withdrawal symptoms after birth. Then I'll need to get back on a good level post-partum to avoid baby blues. It's scary and obviously I wish I could kick the meds all together, but the amount of distress I would be in would be bad for baby too! So - I'm leaving it to an expert!

Off to work I go, Hi Ho.....meh.


----------



## mrspeanut

Well I caved in at 9dpo and tested tonight....and it's a resounding....no idea!! At first glance it looks negative but on closer inspection dh is convinced there is a shadow of a line (well within the time limit not an evap)....I'm not sure.....at some angles it looks like a shadow.....arghhh! We have resolved to leave it till Friday now as that is when temps would normally go down for AF. Fingers crossed!

As I type this Henry has just wee'd on dh's foot as he changes his nappy!! Lol


----------



## mrspeanut

Going to try and post the pic now so you can have a look. I am going to tell myself bfn and just hope it changes on Friday or I think we're out this month too

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w366/mrspeanut3/th_photo4.jpg

Now I've uploaded it I definitely can't see a line!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Emma!! Upload!! I see a BFP in your future!! B


----------



## MalsKerry

Test in the morning when it's the strongest pee!! Wahoo I'm so excited!


----------



## mrspeanut

GenYsuperlady said:


> Emma!! Upload!! I see a BFP in your future!! B

Jen I hope you are right. As dh said we have been blessed with a beautiful son already, we'd LOVE another baby but we have been so lucky already :cloud9:

Henry has taken to kissing the cat at the moment, He has just left a big dribble along her back! 

This was him after swimming on Sunday. I just thought I'd share as I haven't put much about him on here and at the moment he is the only thing keeping me from being on BnB or testing obsessively! Lol

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w366/mrspeanut3/th_photo3.jpg


----------



## baby D

Emma, deffo test again in the morning!! A shadow is a good start --- let's keep it coming! What are your temps range at the moment?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Aw, little man's pic didn't show!


----------



## mrspeanut

I think the photo is a bit big - it shows on the laptop but not on my iphone but if I reduce the size it flips upside down - like the test one did?!

My temps are 97.9F at the moment so good but just on it's way down. The last 2 months it has done this at 9dpo then gone up again for days 10 and 11 then come right down for AF. I am hoping they will just stay as they are now! 

Baby D are you still testing in the morning?!

EDIT: Resized the pics now!!


----------



## jbell157

Alright ladies you have been busy posters! 

Gen - this week does seem long already. I'm ready for the weekend!

D and Emma - until proven otherwise you are still in it!

I'll have to look at the pictures when I get home but Henry sounds so adorable. 

Mind - have a great time on your trip!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Um...Jess? How'd convo with DH go?


----------



## mrspeanut

This morning my temp is down almost to the cover line. Cm is drying up too. Think I'm pretty much out. I am just wanting AF to arrive and go very quickly so we can get on with the next cycle!


----------



## baby D

Girls. I am devestated. Crying.

So OH has just come back and said he is not ready ---- and not sure he ever will be! I can't believe it. I mean, to be fair, it is ME that truely wants another but he has always said that whilst he doesn't feel the need for a thirs child, if that is what I want then that is fine by him as he knows he would love his child from the get go ------ and now this!! He says having another would make moving so much more difficult (financially) as we would need a bigger house then he 'thinks' we can afford and if we move forst then he worries about meeting mortgage repayments with me on mat leave ----- also Millie is going through such a hard phase at the moment. Constant tantrums/rudeness/sleeping badly/very demanding attention wise so this has put him off -- he says he isn't sure he can do the toddles/pre-school tantrum phase again -- says he os always shattered and a baby would make that alot worse!

He thinks we should stay as we are!

I am so terrible upset!

Help me - please!

I now feel like I shouldn't even be on this thread -- so didn't see this coming!


----------



## mrspeanut

Oh D :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Do you think he is definite? Not just a temporary blip? You should certainly be here, you are entitled to support hun so don't even think that for a moment. 

Oh D I dont know what to say, I don't know what I woul do in the same situation. Maybe in a few days or weeks he will feel differently? Maybe if he realises you are so upset he will rethink. Times are really hard for everyone but there is so much help out there with health visitors and Surestart centres and lots of things for kids to do for very little money. We shop at aldi and buy most of Henry's clothes from the nearly new sales just to keep costs down. Can you put together a do-able budget to show whether you can afford it?

I hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## jbell157

D - I am so sorry! :hugs: If my DH told me no we couldn't have kids I don't know what I would do. The only advice I can give you is to appeal to him with your logic and your emotional needs and maybe he will change his mind. Also, please don't stop coming onto the thread. We are here for you and we want to support you no matter what! :hugs:

On another less important note, DH said he didn't want to move up the date because we won't have the car payed off yet. LOL men. That is a good enough reason (his sanity) so it's fine with me. But I may be pushing it back to June and to try for an April baby, so I don't interfere with my students yearly review/testing time. We'll see.


----------



## puppymom

D - so sorry to hear that news. In the mean time, enjoy the time you have with your two little ones right now, and maybe your DH will come around in the future.

Jess - if you do hold off, maybe we will end up trying closer together than originally thought!


----------



## MalsKerry

Oh D:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Maybe he is just worried as your LO is going through a bad stage at the moment. He might just need a bit of time and when Millie is not so bad or in a few months you could bring up the subject again. Yeah and I would make a budget and show OH that it could work, and don't you dare leave this thread of course you belong here:flower: it sounds like he as not 100% made up his mind he might just be stressed atm thinking how he is going to provide for his family xoxoxoxox

Thinking I you D


----------



## baby D

Thank you ladies --- I am hoping this is just a temporary blip! He knows how much I want this so hoping that will win out in the end. He was looking at little boy babies clothes (with some encouragemnt from me) in the town earlier and I pointed out how lovely a baby son for him would be.....

In the meantime I will keep fingers crossed and hope that our 'ooops' comes to something as he knows it is a possiblity --- doe sthat make me bad?? To want it anyway?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Baby D - you're not awful for hoping for an oops, and honestly if he isn't using protection or pulling out regularly then he is taking full responsibility for that.

I agree completely with Kerry that he is probably just stressed out with Millie's tempermental stage at the moment. In my experience, the best thing to do it stop bringing it up for a period of time completely...then he will find himself thinking about it on his own, and not feeling pressured, and hopefully will come back to his senses!

In the meantime, STAY HERE, but also consider taking a class or starting a hobby (gardening is my go-to) to put your focus elsewhere for a couple of weeks.

Sending you MASSIVE :hugs:


----------



## baby D

Thanks for all the support girls. I am still in shock.

Gen, I think your idea of a hobby is fab so going to start project 'back garden' as it has been on the agenda for a while xx

And yes, am planning on not 'complaining' about Millie's wonderful phase she is in and not mention babies to him ATALL for a time --- whilst subtly pointing out all the wonderful times we have with Millie as we have created an amazing little girl who is ADORED by her daddy!


----------



## baby D

oh and just a quick question for you ladies who are preggo or tracking cycles/temps...

My temp is usually around 35.6 c before ovulation --- after ovulation it increases to around 36.1 - 36.3....it is currently around 36.4, so not hugely higher, but is that high enough if I was pregnant? 

Also, it jumped this month --- was 35.6 to 35.9, for a few days then 36.1 the next day and now at 36.4 --- I don''t chart ---just keep a mental note. How does this sound?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Uhhh, I'm an idiot with Celsius (yes, I know, stupid American). I've linked my chart for your inspection!!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36b7de/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## baby D

Hmmmm think I am out then as your temps are way higher then mine BUT then yours seem to be higher generally -- even before ovulation??


----------



## puppymom

haha, yeah I had to go to google to convert the temps to compare to mine! My temps are usually around 96.5-97 F before ovulation (35.83 C - 36.11 C) and after usually get up to about 98 F (36.67 C). I have no idea if there is a temp that is good for pregnancy - I'm assuming that as long as you're certain you're ovulating and see a thermal shift, that is all that matters.

Are you positive you're ovulating/having a thermal shift that stays up for 10-14 (give or take) days?


----------



## puppymom

Gen - why aren't there crosshairs in that chart?! Clearly you ovulated...


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I don't know, they were solid at 14 DPO...obviously I'm messing it up by continuing to temp!!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I think my temps are high in general bc I share the bed with my DH who is a heat machine AND a 60lb pitbull lol!


----------



## jbell157

Well ladies I think I'm going to definitely push back until June...late June. I've been asked to coach soccer, which I'm definitely doing (I got a full scholarship to play soccer) next spring and I don't want to go out in the middle of the season. Also, with our end of year review/testing being in mid-April I'd really like to get through that first. 

It's rough to have to wait another 2 months but I know I will be so happy I did. I just hope everything works out...I know pregnancy can be unpredictable. So puppy looks like you and I will be close together!

May is still an option but I don't know if it's what's best. Any opinions ladies?

Also, D, no it is absolutely not wrong of you to hope! I totally agree with Jen on your husband knowing the risks and still doing it. And I also like her advice on how to not bring it up for awhile and let him roll things over in his mind. :hugs:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Wow!!!!! Congrats on being asked to coach the soccer team!!!! What position did you play? I was right full back but just played in high school. I love the game more than I'm good at it! :wink:

I think you sound happy and peaceful with waiting until June - and it seems like a perfect time in all respects as far as timing for work goes. How wonderful that it is only 7 weeks away! Plus now you can camp and get drunk over Memorial Day weekend!!

Mood swing central: I'm in a gloooorious mood atm!!! I just laughed so hard with some coworkers! All this after I wanted to curl up and eat Cheetos in a tearful fury this morning bc I was so tired. HA!


----------



## jbell157

GenYsuperlady said:


> Wow!!!!! Congrats on being asked to coach the soccer team!!!! What position did you play? I was right full back but just played in high school. I love the game more than I'm good at it! :wink:
> 
> I think you sound happy and peaceful with waiting until June - and it seems like a perfect time in all respects as far as timing for work goes. How wonderful that it is only 7 weeks away! Plus now you can camp and get drunk over Memorial Day weekend!!
> 
> Mood swing central: I'm in a gloooorious mood atm!!! I just laughed so hard with some coworkers! All this after I wanted to curl up and eat Cheetos in a tearful fury this morning bc I was so tired. HA!

Ohh sounds like hormones to me! LOL

I played left striker. I was really good because I could handle the ball with both feet. I was picked for the regional team which was cool. It's not a real team they just pick the best player from each position from the entire region and post it in the paper. It's a recognition I guess. My mom just told me about it lol.


----------



## puppymom

Jess - I am no help in determining whether to wait or not, but it sounds like you have good reasoning. Similar to you, I could go ahead right now, but it seems better to wait.


----------



## mrspeanut

Thanks for sharing your chart Gen, it's interesting to compare. My temps have gone up a tiny bit today 97.9F so that seems good but will have to see if they take a dive tomorrow like the past 2 months. 

I've done another test. Dh is convinced the line is darker but it's still really faint. What do you think? Can you see anything at all? I'm still skeptical as if I was pregnant I'd expect it to have darkened a lot more by now?

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w366/mrspeanut3/photo9.jpg

Congrats on the soccer job Jess! Me and dh are big football fans although not the same team so twice a year when they play each other it's always very competitive in our house!

D have you tested yet? Hope you feel a bit better today :)


----------



## baby D

No not yet --- don't awant the heart ache if I see a BFN! Holding out till the weekend, I think! I feel a bit better -- if it's meant to be, it will! And I think it is! 

Trying to view your pic, but it is just a square with a cross in where the pic should be???


----------



## baby D

And Jbell, June sounds perfect for you -- and fab chance to coach the team! You will love it!

Gen, hormones are a killer at this time -- just go with it!!


----------



## mrspeanut

Oh I don't know what I'm doing with these pics! The only way I could find an URL was to email them to myself. I can see them on my phone and computer but seems no one else can. Is there another way?


----------



## baby D

I can see it and........

OMG :happydance: :bfp: 
No way the :witch: will be visiting you :happydance:
Yes it is faint -- but deffo there! :cloud9:


----------



## mrspeanut

baby D said:


> I can see it and........
> 
> OMG :happydance: :bfp:
> No way the :witch: will be visiting you :happydance:
> Yes it is faint -- but deffo there! :cloud9:

baby D I really hope you are right! Going to leave it another 2 days and will try again on Sunday.

I am just listening to Henry over the monitor as he has just woken up and is miowing!!! He does this regularly to the cat (they 'converse') so I know that's what he is meaning to do! He has conjunctivitis so can't go to the childminder this week which is a little inconvenient as I have loads of work to do - but then again a great excuse not to do it!!


----------



## jbell157

Emma - I can definitely see a line! I didn't even have to squint! Congratulations!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wow 3 BFP already! This is great! D you're next!

And thanks for the congrats guys, I'm really excited!


----------



## baby D

Oh Jbell, I sure hope so! Kind of taking what OH has sais as a mini freak out (I believe many men don't get the whole baby thing and stress overe it) and carry on as normal ----- if he is willing to 'dip' without protection then he is excepting parenthood -- right :blush: I mean the condoms are right next to the bed in HIS drawer and I point this out to hime EVERY time --=- I even put one in his hand the other night and he still didn't wear it :dohh:

Emma, that is deffo a BFP --- I didn't have to squint either. Whan is AF actually due?


----------



## MalsKerry

Mrspeanut- Omg I can definately see a line!!! I would say that's definately a positive!!! You have really nice nails by the way! Yey!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## puppymom

mrspeanut, I think I see a faint line as well - fingers crossed it's your BFP!!


----------



## mrspeanut

Thank you all, I've put it on the pregnancy tests gallery and one person has warned me that this brand are known to give pink evap lines and that's what I'm afraid. I'm going to retest on Sunday with a different brand. If there's a line on that one then I'll get excited!

D your hubby knows how kids are made so if he's willing to take the risk i'd say he's not definitely against another kid, perhaps it was a bit of a panic. How have things been since?


----------



## baby D

Things have been ok --- he has been exhausted just recently so wondering if this is playing a part in him saying no :shrug: My 'plan' is to leave him be for a while. Make sure he is getting enough rest (middle of the night is NOT bedtime when up at 6) and carry on as normal.....

My worry is, if I fall pregnant due to not using protection, what if he blames me somehow :nope: I mean if he truely has changed his mind and he knows I haven't :nope: He might resent/hate me then --- but I don't want to go back on the pill only to come off it again if he changes his mind. Plus, the pill triggers my migraines dreadfully -- the doctor took me off of the pill. He knows this! That is why we were using condoms -- until recently when pull n pray became our motto :haha:

Blagh, what would you girls do? Such a shame -- he is a wonderful father!


----------



## baby D

and my 3 year old would make an amazing big sister --- she would love it sooo much!


----------



## puppymom

I would sit him down and have a discussion - no more guessing what might happen. I would tell him that I wanted to stay off the pill, due to migraines and Doctor's orders, and if he isn't ready then he will need to use condoms during that time. Make him aware that there is a chance he could become a father again if he doesn't.


----------



## baby D

Thankyou puppymom -- that is exactly what I said when we discussed it the other evening. x


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Omg!!! Emma that's a bfp for sure!! What's your EDD?? 

Baby - you are doing all the right things - don't you worry!!!


----------



## baby D

Oh I can't believe I forgor to tell you this! My temps have jumoed from 36.4 to 36.8 this morning --- which is 98.6 F!

Big jump??


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Omg I never get that high! Thanks for the farenheit conversion :wink:


----------



## baby D

Am sat here with a crampy tummy and having was having hot flushed whilst settling Millie to bed so decided to take my temp than aswell cos felt so hot --- was even higher!


----------



## mrspeanut

Those are good signs D! I really want my temps to go up! If you are pregnant I'm sure your hubby will be fine, he has no leg to stand on blaming you anyway, you couldn't have done it without him! 

I think AF is due in 2-3 days. Just did an Internet cheapy as worried about false +ive. There was the faintest of faint lines, barely visible, on it so im really nervous now that on Sunday when we retest it'll be a bfn :sad2:. If we are pregnant, baby would be due 17th dec - 2 days before my birthday! :cloud9:


----------



## baby D

I don't think it will turn out to be a false positive hun --- you have had lines on too many tests!

And hope your right about OH but will be awful if I am and he does.....


----------



## GenYsuperlady

baby - don't even think like that! The deed was done before he said anything...AND he will be THRILLED!! Maybe a bit in shock, but thrilled! :happydance:

peanut - are you in shock?! Why are you worried?! A faint is a faint is a faint!!! Plus you're still only 11 dpo! Tomorrow morning's will be more proof, I just know it! Happy early Christmas!!!! :flower:

I'm taking it easy tonight - will probably go to bed soon although poor DH is ready to party it up on his Friday night. Turns out Fridays are much less fun when you can't drink or sneak a ciggie lol!!! I was feeling so sorry for myself while DH was enjoying a glass of :wine: that I was even going to cheat and have a Coke but NOPE, none of those in the house. Just more water for me and baby. Oh well, I'm proud of myself for mostly eating healthy today....except for those damn Cheetos. I knew that craving wasn't going away until I fulfilled it... Thankfully after getting home from work the weather was nice enough that I spent an hour and a half outside pulling weeds. That's got to count for exercise :winkwink:

Tomorrow we are up and at 'em early to head to DH's hometown (3 1/2 hours drive away) for the Easter weekend and the big REVEAL. Wish me luck, I'll definitely be checking in!


----------



## mrspeanut

Oh I knew this would happen - this morning i tested again (I know I said I'd wait but it was playing in my mind) and bfn only the merest hint of a shadowy line. Maybe this is a chemical? Argh! The test was an Internet cheapie again. This is driving me nuts! Especially as I have lots of creamy cm (tmi :blush:) and temps have crept up a little more to 98F. I'm glad dh is off today and we have a day of things planned otherwise I'd be going crazy :confused:


----------



## baby D

Peanut, try not to worry :hugs:
Do you have any FRER -- the 6 days befire type? Those are suppossed to be sensitive. Maybe have a peek at the tests that turned out to be true BFP on the photo gallery part of BnB?? I will be very surprised if this isn't it for you so hang on in thre :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Post pic, if you like, and will see what it looks like :thumbup:


----------



## mrspeanut

Thanks D :hugs: 

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w366/mrspeanut3/fe098c44.jpg

It's so faint it barely barely shows on the photo. I think I will have to give in and get a FRER. With Easter Sunday tomorrow and bank holiday do you think I should leave it till Tuesday? AF will be due then.


----------



## baby D

It IS there! It is pink and it is thick --- just faint --- go get a aFRER!!! TODAY! I think you are pregnant! Congratulations!


----------



## mrspeanut

Heh heh well when dh drags himself up from bed and his hangover I will try and get him to go into town. He has had to go back to bed which is unusual. Last night we went to a friends house and had a takeaway curry. I was being cautious so only had half a glass of wine and shared my curry with dh. When I got home I threw it all up but dh was fine. Don't want to consider it a sign but it did cross my mind. 

How are your symptoms today D? Is your temp still high? Are you holding off on testing till AF? Hope things between you and dh are getting better xxx

By 9 months Jen you'll be really looking forward to a good old drink - I packed a bottle of red in my hospital bag!! Lol. Although sadly I didn't get to enjoy it as was a bit all over the place following a long labour and an emcs. You'll probably find for the next few months though you won't want alcohol much anyway. We used to smoke regularly too and as soon as I suspected I was pregnant I stopped and didn't miss it in the slightest. The smell of smoke made me nauseous. Something much more fun is going on now! :dance:


----------



## baby D

Yh going to hold ogg a few more days -- temps syill high -ISH- was 36.6 this morning so not as high yesterday --- but mine seems to go up and down each day --- I take it all through the day too --I know we're not meant to but still!.....

Don't think I am preggo tho. I think my cramps are ovulation or pms pains?? Do you girls get crampy when you ovulate?? Or not till few days before AF?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Oh my god peanut that's a bfp!!!! Go get a digi you dingbat!!!!! Also you are so right about the cigs, I can't stand the smell at all, just always used to have one if I was nice and buzzed ;)

Baby - I get cramps at OV and then like 12 hours before AF. My fingers are crossed, have you tested?


----------



## baby D

No not tested yet. How long do you get ovulation cramos for??? I had them for a day or two --- then nothing for a few days. Now back --- but it's in the middle/sides of tummy too rather then just down low?

Emma, have you tested again with FRER or DIGI??


----------



## mrspeanut

Hah hah no dh didn't want to spend all that money on one test in case it wasnt sensitive enough, so compromised and bought superdrug ones which are very sensitive at 10mui and it came up with....another faint flipping line!!!! Argh!!!! Admittedly darker than the others ive done, but not by much!!! Good news is that they were on special offer so we bought 4 (still less than a digital!) so I can test every day and see whether it's getting darker. Lol, this thread has been like the "Emma's faint preg test gallery" the past 2 days. I think I'm just scared it'll be a chemical but I know I should just relax about it, what will be will be. I seem to recall going through this with Henry then one day a few days later it was like wow! No mistaking it. Holding out for that now


----------



## mrspeanut

Anyway what's everyone else been up to today? Is everyone off for Easter weekend? :bunny:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

We are staying with DHs family...they are HOUNDING me as usual about when we will get pregnant. We were immediately Offered drinks so DH played bartender and made my vodka cranberry drinks sans vodka! Then we all went to a hockey game and I was questioned a million times about not having a beer but I claimed a headache...so of course someone gave me ibuprofen (not pregnancy friendly) so I had to fake taking that and hide the pills in my pocket! LORD! Bring on tomorrow, this is exhausting.


----------



## baby D

Haha, Gen. Sorry. But that is quite an amusing story :haha:
Were you tempted to spill the beans at any point and tell them??

I was getting excited lasted night as was having a super crampy stomach -- really sore, which is unusual for thw witch (not normally so crampy) but did have it last time I was pregnant :happydance:

But my temps have dropped right down to 36.4 (.52 f -- I think) this morning so now thinking I am out :nope:


----------



## baby D

So I have made an 'executive decision' --- told OH that if we are not TTC but also not preventing a pregnancy then surely we are NTNP?? Which is fine by me as am sure that will lead to bfp sooner or later .....(tho I guess withdrawing in somewhat preventing) ah well! Made me feel better and he just laughed :haha:

Have created myself an ovulation calander as a ticker to help me keep a closer eye on my cycle INCASE he should throw caution to the wind and go for TTC :dohh:

Men eh!


----------



## mrspeanut

That's sounds much more positive D than a few days, I'm sure you'll have more oops' to come yet!! when is AF due for you now? 

I am feeling a bit down this morning as the test I did only showed the faintest of lines then it disappeared :( i don't have a good feeling now that this ones going to stick. I still have nausea and my temp went up a little again to 98.1F. Going to try and forget about it now for the day then tomorrow we are off to visit my parents who live at the seaside so will have a break and just see what happens.

Lol Jen at having to pretend not to be preggers, it's all good fun!


----------



## baby D

AF due the 13th I think!! Not certain though! Gonna hold off till then!

Yout temp rose and you are still getting lines -- faint or not xx Stay positive!


----------



## baby D

Happy easter lovely ladies!!!!


----------



## MalsKerry

Happy Easter ladies!!! I've eating too much chocolate blah!!! Naughty me.

When mindutopia gets back from India and reads this thread she is going to be like 'well you girls have all been busy!!' lol


----------



## jbell157

Lol at Jen. You're going to get them really believing that you're not pg and then they are going to totally freak out when you tell them! I can't wait to read what happens. 

D and Emma - you ladies are still in it until the witch shows up so don't get to down. And D that sounds like a great approach!

Kerry - I can't believe you're 8 weeks already!

DH and I just got back rom camping in the mountains. I'm exhausted and dirty so I'm off to take a shower then a much needed nap. I partied way to hard. :sleep:

Happy Easter lovelies!


----------



## mrspeanut

I am out after all, the :witch: has just shown up :( having a big glass of wine now!


----------



## baby D

mrspeanut said:


> I am out after all, the :witch: has just shown up :( having a big glass of wine now!

Om my gosh :nope: was so convinced it was a BFP :nope: How does that happen? How can it just change? :nope::hugs:

Enjoy your wine x


----------



## MalsKerry

Oh pooey it was so a bfp :-( yey for wine though. Will you wait til later to test next time?

Jess Im 9 weeks today actually!


----------



## mrspeanut

I don't know :shrug:, this morning I did the same type of test as yesterday, a line hardly appeared in the time then disappeared as it dried. All day I felt fine - less bloated, boobs fine, but still felt nauseous and was sick after lunch. Cm appears to have gone watery then tonight a bit of pinkish blood. Not in full force yet but I am sure that it will over night. The only thing that has increased is my temperature a little. Symptoms, positives, everything just disappeared today! I guess it was a chemical :(


----------



## MalsKerry

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## baby D

What is a chemical?? I keep hearing this used!


----------



## mrspeanut

Where the egg gets fertilised but doesn't implant properly. If I hadn't tested early I probably would never have known, so to answer Kerry's question before - next time I am definitely going to wait till AF is due!! Lol


----------



## jbell157

I'm sorry Emma! :hugs:


----------



## baby D

Thanks, Emma! Am sorry hunnie xx


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Oh Emma - you enjoy that :wine:!!! I'm sorry you had such a roller coaster - you deserve to spoil yourself a bit, and waiting to test sounds like a great plan. You have such a great attitude, but a big :hug: is definitely in order!

Baby - how are things going on your end?

Kerry - 9 weeks!!!! Soon you'll be graduating into the second trimester! That FLEW by.

I'm 5 weeks today! :). Feeling my symptoms a little more again: SOOOOOOO TIRED! The big reveal to DHs family went great. His mom was in shock so didn't have the screaming reaction we thought she would...instead it was his dad! Too cute!!

I'll tell the long version later today in my journal - I hit snooze too many times so I need to get my butt in the shower!

Xoxo


----------



## MindUtopia

Hi Ladies, 

Just thought I'd drop by since I have a quiet morning and wifi in India. Hope everyone had a good Easter!

Emma - sorry to hear it was a rough month! Hope you enjoyed your wine. Here's to next month!! It is May finally after all so hopefully it brings us all good luck. 

Gen - I can't wait to read the full reveal story!

Kerry - Yay for being almost 2nd Tri now!

I'm doing good. Really enjoying being back in India. We had a birthday party for a friend on Friday and I ended up running into like everyone I know who still lives here (and another random friend who normally lives in France!) at the bar, which was pretty hilarious. It's such a small world. We also got to go back to the bar where we first met yesterday (it's a weird night club now so we didn't actually go inside), but it was cool to see and know that's where it all began. I'm so glad we are getting to do all of this now - I definitely wouldn't be doing this knocked up/with a small kid, so it's very freeing to feel like we are getting it out of our systems! And less than 2 weeks now until we are back and making babies. Yay!!

Happy Tuesday, ladies! Hope you are doing fab.


----------



## baby D

India sounds wonderful -- and very funny seeing a 'frencg' friend! Bit of a surprise there!

Gen,Kerry, things are ok! No AF yet (I think i'm due between the 10ith and 13th) so keeping fingers crossed. Have been so so tired. Even after a full 8 hours sleep I took a nap with Amelia yesterday. But there are many things that could be causing that so not reading too much into it! No painful boobs or anything -- they do feel heavier, but that could be AFas happens sometimes (not every month) anyway. What were your symptoms days beforen AF due?


----------



## MalsKerry

Just sooooo soooo bad cramping and boobs killed, I'm tired all the time anyways before being preggers and was at work so didn't feel extra tired oh yeah the worst bloating farting and constipation Lol don't feel tired now though, but is a very common symptom for other women


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Lmao @ farting :haha: we are so classy, aren't we?

I had very mild nausea, was sweaty and boobs sore all over (usually just on sides PRE-AF).

I'm exhausted. Literally worthless. All my energy goes toward my workday and I'm useless after that. Poor DH, I'm a moaning lump of cranky.


----------



## MalsKerry

Ooh look at your ticker Jen its forming major organs!

I am a huge farter anyways like easily worse than DH. Especially when I first get into bed at night, in the morning or when I first sit down on couch if I'm relaxing......... LMFAO I know it's disguisting but I just cant help it and I'm not ashamed to admit it to you ladies hahahaha yeah I'm disguisting:blush:


----------



## MalsKerry

Can't wait til you test D. Have you warned oh it might be positive? Has he said anything?


----------



## baby D

MalsKerry said:


> Can't wait til you test D. Have you warned oh it might be positive? Has he said anything?

Lat night I was farting -- terrible ones :blush: So bad that OH said the whole room smelt bad :haha: 

I did say then, maybe i'm pregnant afterall then...

He said....don't say that (playful tone) and chucked a pillow at me as I let another bottom burp out :shrug:

Gotta confess, the farting contiued all evening and the bedroom soon smelt bad too :blush: poor OH:blush:

I blame it on the chinese we had!!!!!!!!!!11

My boobs don't hurt unless I press them :haha: so not sure that counts :haha: but they are heavier - I know they are there. I was getting sharp pains in my right nipple earlies --:shrug: only lasted a min or so though!


----------



## MindUtopia

Oh my god, "bottom burp", I've never heard of this term! I love it. 

But if farting only gets worse with pregnancy, the world better look out because I already feel like someone's farty disgusting old uncle! Seriously, I'm really gross, so if it's going to get worse, I'm (well, and DH more) in trouble! :dohh:


----------



## baby D

Haha mindutopia, you sound like me at the moment :haha: Got a bad case going on again :blush:


----------



## baby D

so thinking I am out as temp dropped slightly this morning! Oh well. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## baby D

OMG LADIES!!!!! :happydance:

OH and I were just making plans for our future so I took the opportnity to drop in how another child might fit in with these plans --- and he said 'yes I guess' so then I said 'oooh so your saying me getting pregnant might not be so dreadful after all' --- and he laughed - like a happy laugh :happydance:

Didn't push it any further ----:blush:

What do you ladies think :shrug:


----------



## MalsKerry

BabyD I think that is great news. He was obviously stressed/ having a bad day the other day and said that stuff for whatever reason, but that sounds really promising and if it happens I think he will be happy. Maybe just don't bring it up for a litle while and just keep doing what your doing....letting him dip hahahahahaha or NTNP :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:

xoxoxox


----------



## MalsKerry

oooh D are you testing tomorrow???? yey


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Oh goodness, D you better post early in the AM if you test.
And :rofl: at the bottom burps...I'm not usually a terrible farter, but looking forward to upping the ante as the pregnancy advances. I'm an amazing burper though! 
I've been using every spare minute to nap lately, so getting behind on my journal :dohh:
DH and I leave bright and early for our trip in the AM! One day of travel, the 4 days and nights in Dublin, then travel to Sorrento for 2 nights and Rome for 2 nights! We are still packing up our last few things and dropping the dog (our BELOVED child) to CJ's uncle who will be minding her while we are gone. 
I'll be thinking of you all and ask that you send sticky bean wishes my way for the big trip. I've got my ginger tea, acupressure bands and Tylenol packed!
See you all soon!!! XOXO


----------



## jbell157

Have a great trip! I can't believe how quicky it got here!


----------



## baby D

:dust:Am way to nervouse to test! Going to wait and see if AF shows up tomorrow -- as I think that's when I am due --- could be the 14th, though! 

Don't wanna waste money on a test until af deffo late --- such will power huh :haha:

It is actually cos i have been getting tell tale crampy sigs of AF so sure I am out :nope:

Gen, sending you lots of sticky dust 
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## baby D

OH just randomly said to me 'do you think you're pregnant? Have you bought a test?' All because I mentioned I had a tummy ache ---- he didn't sound stressy either!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Baby! All good news. Keep being discrete on the baby talk and he will notice that he is thinking of it without you bringing it up! Already working!

(super long layover in new York...euro-bound soon lol!!!)


----------



## baby D

GenYsuperlady said:


> Baby! All good news. Keep being discrete on the baby talk and he will notice that he is thinking of it without you bringing it up! Already working!
> 
> (super long layover in new York...euro-bound soon lol!!!)

Fab advice, Gen!

So envious of your break away!!

On a not so good note, my baby girl is poorly!! She has tonsillitis and an awfully high temperature. Now she keeps waking up and screaming out about her head -- i think she has a headache. She is getting a rash too -- I think she is allergic to penicillin as she got a rash last time she had it. Not giving her anymore - will contact doctor first thing! But she is so so hot and unhappy and clearly in pain with her head.

I could cry for her :cry:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Aw dose her up with paracetamol and ibuprofen, and honestly, a little Benadryl (diphenhydramine) to help her sleep wouldn't cause me to judge...and may help rash!


----------



## mrspeanut

Hi ladies, I am laughing my head off at all this talk of farting on here!!!!

Me, dh and Henry have been away for a few days, just what we all needed. Drank and ate too much, had a few sneaky cigs and generally forgot about last weekend. Not too embarrassed to say good bd-ing with dh so back on it for catching the egg this month!

On that note D I can't believe you haven't tested yet! We need an update, I have my fingers crossed for you and so pleased your dh is coming back round to the idea of ttc. 

Hope you've all been having a fun week! Xx


----------



## mrspeanut

Aww D just read the post about your baby girl being ill :( hope she has been a bit better today xx


----------



## baby D

Wow what a couple of days with my poorly little lady --- not tested (was my plan for today) because I have started spotting....AF does sometimes start this way so just holding on till tomorrow to see if she arrives in full swing x


----------



## baby D

The witch has arrived -- full flow :nope:


----------



## mrspeanut

Oh no :( sorry to hear that the :witch: arrived, grrr horrible AF!


----------



## jbell157

Hey Ladies! How is everyone doing?

I finally have a break between getting everything ready for yearly testing and trying to catch up on sleep to chat with you all.

Jen - How is your trip so far? I bet you're having a great time. I hope you are not having any unwanted pregnancy symptoms.

D - I'm sorry to hear about AF showing up, but your OH's recent comments seem very promising!

Emma - How's this month's TTC going? Any luck? Are you using OPK's or are you still trying to keep it stress free?

Kerry - How's our oldest little bean doing? Hope you are feeling well!

On my end everything is going pretty well. We have definitely decided to start trying in July which I am perfectly fine with. It will help with the timing of school and the yearly testing. The only snag is coaching soccer (aka football for my Eastern hemisphere ladies :winkwink:). I would be around 6-7 months when the season started and 7-8 months when it ended. I am a very physically fit person, but I'm not sure how big I will be;n however, soccer season is only about a month and a half and I'm thinking I can tough it out. I just don't want to be miserable. What do you ladies think? D and Emma you are both teachers and have a child...could you have handled coaching soccer during your 7th month the first time around?

I have other good news! After my last cycle being a total nightmare this one has been textbook perfect! I even ovulated earlier than my last good cycle which is great! I'm really hoping/thinking that my body is finally regulating after coming off birth control. It only took 9 months :wacko: I have already O'd and everything and it was so easy to tell that I was about to. I'm very pleased with this cycle :haha: lol.

Hope you ladies are having a lovely weekend!


----------



## puppymom

Jess, I think you can do it! Besides, you might not catch the very first time. Sounds like our plans are quite similar - the way these cycles are going, it will be near the end of July when we'll be able to start truly TTC. I am hoping ovulation will begin to come sooner for me - day 30 just isn't going to fly! July is going to be here before we know it!


----------



## jbell157

puppymom said:


> Jess, I think you can do it! Besides, you might not catch the very first time. Sounds like our plans are quite similar - the way these cycles are going, it will be near the end of July when we'll be able to start truly TTC. I am hoping ovulation will begin to come sooner for me - day 30 just isn't going to fly! July is going to be here before we know it!

Well we will be lucky! We will have each other to TTC with but we will have the other ladies blazing the way for us with advice and tips! And you are very right, July will be here before we know it!


----------



## mrspeanut

Hi Jess, I worked full time upto 39+1 weeks pregnant! It was hard as I am on the second floor of my building but managed it fine. Seeing as you are very fit already I reckon you would be ok physically to work at 7-8 months they only thing is the safety aspect of being in the way of a soccer ball that has been booted at full pelt. So long as you take steps to avoid being in the way of the game and wouldn't be expected to run around all day I think you would be ok. Are there any rules and regs about it that you know of?


----------



## jbell157

mrspeanut said:


> Hi Jess, I worked full time upto 39+1 weeks pregnant! It was hard as I am on the second floor of my building but managed it fine. Seeing as you are very fit already I reckon you would be ok physically to work at 7-8 months they only thing is the safety aspect of being in the way of a soccer ball that has been booted at full pelt. So long as you take steps to avoid being in the way of the game and wouldn't be expected to run around all day I think you would be ok. Are there any rules and regs about it that you know of?

Hey Emma - thanks that helps a lot. No I have no idea if there will be any rules or regulations keeping me from being out there. I do realize getting hit by a ball is a risk but I plan on being very careful and as I have grown up playing soccer I feel very comfortable out on the field. Also I am sure the kids will take more precaution as well. I also plan on taking a chair out there and sitting during most of it. It will ultimately be up to my athletic director I suppose.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Ah jess, you'll be tearing up the field! You are an athlete and will probably be out-running them all!

Baby I'm sorry to hear AF showed but I bet DH will be "dipping" again in no time!

Emma - what a lovely thing to have a weekend away! It changes everything for the better :)

Kerry - any bump yet?!

It's 1am here in Dublin and I'm awake bc I fell asleep at 7pm! I'm remembering now why I had planned to wait to ttc until after this trip :sick: thankfully the flight wasn't bad but trying to keep up with all the activities really caught up with me yesterday and I just wilted into an exhausted, nauseous, cranky mess. DH was good and spent the evening lounging in the hotel room while I slept. Tomorrow is more relaxed as he, my dad and my stepmom are golfing in the morning without me so I can have a lazy morning!

The trip has been fantastic so far otherwise!!!! Turns out my favorite cousin who is a year older than me is 10 weeks pregnant with her first! And another cousin's wife is 13 weeks along with her 2nd!!! It's a family baby boom! (yes, we told....i had to tell granny and word spreads fast in this family!) 

Dh and I got to spend great quality time with my 90 year old granny and they love each other :cloud9:, I got to show him my childhood home and saw 9 of my 11 cousins on my dad's side who are all so fun! We did a lovely hike at my favorite place in the world (Killiney Hill) and got DH a full Irish breakfast in a pub (he even liked the black pudding!). I've felt so connected to my roots here and am soooo glad DH finally gets to experience it.

On Tuesday we leave for Italy!!!! I'm soooo ready for the food and some relaxation!!! Fingers crossed that the rain on the forecast never shows!


----------



## pixiemisty

after a lap last september and 6 months treatment with zoladex which stopped AF during treatment... AF returned yesterday!!! so we are starting ttc again this month :) i am on CD2.... anybody want to be my ttc buddy?


----------



## jbell157

I'm so glad you're having a great time so far! It's neat that you have so many family members due around your date. And thanks for the advice about soccer. There is a lady at school that is six months pregnant and by the looks of it I think I can handle it!


----------



## MalsKerry

Jess I think it will be totally fine for you to coach soccer that far along as you are already fit. I had my OB appointment yesterday and she told me two things, 1. exercising doesnt harm the baby and 2. your not eating for two so dont eat too much your only supposed to put on 10-12 kgs, I thought that was funny. Some people(freaks of nature) run marathons when their pregnant so yeah you will be fine.

I Had my first OB appointment yesterday and I just got the blood tests to test for any anomalies and had a quick scan and it was so amazing it looked like a little baby!! and it was jumping around!! everytime it jumped I couldnt stop laughing, cant believe it its so amazing! I do have a huge bump at the end of the day I look about 6 months pregnant!! so bloated still. I think I will start noticing a real bump in a few weeks, hopefully. So my first proper scan will be in two weeks when I fly home from work and they will tell me the results from the blood test and measure the baby properly and stuff so yeah hopefully the next two weeks at work goes fast.

Hope your having fun on your holidays MindUtopia and GenY. How are your symptoms GenY. Your holiday sounds amazing catching up with your family its like perfect timimg. 

xoxoxoxoxxox


----------



## jbell157

MalsKerry said:


> Jess I think it will be totally fine for you to coach soccer that far along as you are already fit. I had my OB appointment yesterday and she told me two things, 1. exercising doesnt harm the baby and 2. your not eating for two so dont eat too much your only supposed to put on 10-12 kgs, I thought that was funny. Some people(freaks of nature) run marathons when their pregnant so yeah you will be fine.
> 
> I Had my first OB appointment yesterday and I just got the blood tests to test for any anomalies and had a quick scan and it was so amazing it looked like a little baby!! and it was jumping around!! everytime it jumped I couldnt stop laughing, cant believe it its so amazing! I do have a huge bump at the end of the day I look about 6 months pregnant!! so bloated still. I think I will start noticing a real bump in a few weeks, hopefully. So my first proper scan will be in two weeks when I fly home from work and they will tell me the results from the blood test and measure the baby properly and stuff so yeah hopefully the next two weeks at work goes fast.
> 
> Hope your having fun on your holidays MindUtopia and GenY. How are your symptoms GenY. Your holiday sounds amazing catching up with your family its like perfect timimg.
> 
> xoxoxoxoxxox

Kerry that is so cool! Why was the baby jumping? That's very interesting. I'm sure your blood work will come back and everything will be perfect! Also, I'm glad exercising doesn't hurt the baby and why people double what the eat is beyond me. I don't want to gain a whole lot of unnecessary weight.


----------



## MalsKerry

I'm not sure but the sack looked huge for it so every so often it would bounce up pretty much it's got alot of space in there and won't soon do I guess it's making the most of it xoxox


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Bah ha ha!!! I have figured out why pregnant women get so fat!!! My nausea is unrelenting from morning until night, except when I am massively stuffed!!!

Will write more later, about to catch the bus to Positano for gelato!


----------



## baby D

Kerry, that sounds wonderful -- how lovely ti see your baby! How cute that s/he was jumping. Just wanted to say hi to mummy and daddy!

Gen, sorry to hear you are suffering with sickness - nothing worse! Keep eating lots of snacks to keep it at bay xx


----------



## MalsKerry

How did oh react when you got AF babyD?


----------



## baby D

He didn't really -- the day it was due he asked if I though I was pregnant. I said no idea. He asked if I had done a test. I said not yet ---- then it arrived. I told him. He said nothing!!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Baby D - your OH sounds hard to read! How're you doing?

Kerry that scan sounds amazing!!! So happy your bub is already bouncing and happy!

I'm slowly learning how to mitigate the nausea....it involves eating LOTS of carbs, which is quite opposite from my usual diet. Also having to eat frequently, including in the middle of the night. My nightstand looks like a pantry.

We fly home tomorrow and I'm soooo ready. I've loved this experience and so glad for it...but also so ready for my bed, my dog and my home!!! 

NOT ready for work, however. DH thinks I should tell my boss asap and I'm leaning that way as well. I'm going to need more breaks to eat as the guy often FORGETS to take lunch and that's hard enough for me when I'm not knocked up!!


----------



## baby D

Gen he really is! Always has been -- was never bery good at talking about feelings and emotions -- he is much better then he was!! Yey, with our daughter, he is soft and soppy! She has him wrapped around her little finger! She was being a monkey the other day and then said, 'daddy mimmie (millie) loves you' and he melted! He said, she drives me crazy then makes up for it with a smile and a cuddle....

You definately should tell your boss. You need to eat. No two ways about it. Imagine how sick you'll feel if you don't! You and baby matter xx


----------



## mrspeanut

Morning ladies, sorry to have been away so long - we had a lovely week away, then redecorated the living room last weekend then this week it was full on in work, it's been quite exhausting! Have totally forgotten to temp but I know I'm on cd12 today and I have some opks to start using. This is the month we'd agreed we'd start trying originally but after the up and down of last month just trying to keep it cool and not worry about it.

Glad to hear Gen and Kerry you and little bubs are keeping well. I hope you don't suffer morning sickness for too many weeks Gen. 

Hope you other ladies are keeping well too. Xxx


----------



## goneawry

Hi again ladies. I've been pretty quiet, I know! But I have still been following this thread and the exciting :bfp:s!

Well DH and I decided to start TTC a month early :happydance: I *think* I O'ed yesterday (waiting for sustained temp rise to confirm) and if so, that puts us into our first TWW! Wish us luck :winkwink:


----------



## jbell157

Jen - glad to hear you had a great time on your trip. I know how you feel, just wanting to get back to your bed and your routine. I'm sure your boss will be more than empathetic to your cause of not feeling like you need to throw up all day. :winkwink: How are you doing?

D - That's so sweet how Millie has your OH so wrapped. She sounds like such a daddy's girl. How is the baby war front going lol? Have you made any progress or have you been idle lately?

Emma - We recently re-decorated our living room as well! It was such a nice change. Can you believe that the actual TTC date is here! It has gone so fast. I remember when our tickers said 6 months! FX this month and hopefully it won't be as crazy as the last.

Puppy - will you look at my chart? I feel like something is off. It zeroed onto a O date on CD 22 but I feel like it should be CD 26 or CD 27. What do you think?


----------



## MindUtopia

Hi Ladies, 

I'm so far behind on May Babies updates, so it's going to take me a bit to read through everything that's happened since I've been gone. But just wanted to pop in and say hi!! We got back from India this morning and just got back home from the airport 30 minutes ago. We're both very stinky and in need of a shower, but our hot water heater takes a while to warm up, so I thought, hmmmmmm, what can I do with these few spare minutes?!? 

I've missed you guys and can't wait to read about what you've been up to these past 2 weeks. Hope everyone is doing great. I'm good. Glad to have traveled, but so tired and glad to be home. I took my last pill yesterday morning and will start my temping tomorrow just to get in the habit, then I am just waiting on my withdrawal bleed.....so I think I consider us officially "trying to conceive" now! Weeeeeeee!!! :happydance:

Okay, off to have a hot shower (it's been a while since I last got one of those!) and then catch up on what you have all been doing.

Happy Sunday!

Karen


----------



## jbell157

Glad you had a great trip Karen! There is nothing like a nice hot shower! And woohoo on officially starting to TTC! If you notice your ticker says zero days!!! Good luck and :dust:


----------



## MalsKerry

Hey mrspeanut sounds like you have been super busy!! But in a good way! 

Mindutopia yey for TTC and being back from holiday nothing better than getting back and having a shower in your own! Did your oh get sick? Lol

Goneawry glad to see your still here and reading in what have you been up to?

Jess you might have O'd later considering you usually have a longer cycle

Xoxox


----------



## Jess TTC3

Hi Everyone, Me and Hubby are TTC..We tried last cycle but AF showed April 20.. So.. waiting for my fertile window in May.. If I OV on CD19 like last cycle I'm due to OV on May 8... But I'm going to use OPK's when AF stops... 

May is round the corner ladies... do you feel like your counting down the hours like me.. I'm on CD3.. still on AF - soooo inpatient!!!!


----------



## Jess TTC3

wwchix said:


> We will be TCC from our wedding at the start of June. I'd like a buddy :)


Hey...:thumbup: May will be my 2nd Cycle TTC... A month before you but..:thumbup:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

:flower:
Hello, hello, hello to all my lovely ladies!

Mind - I am SOOO with you! Got home from my Euro vacay late last night and had my first shower at home in 10 days and OMG...:blush:, considering it is Earth Day especially, I sure was in there a LOOONG time. It was amazing. How was India?? I want to hear all the details!

Jess - time is flying! It is June we are waiting for right? Or is it July? Thanks for all the happy thoughts...while I was on vacation I kept thinking of your sage words when you were reassuring me that WTT until AFTER the trip would be a good idea. You were SO right. I didn't listen, but still, you were so right ;)

Baby - Did you ever pick up gardening? 

Peanut - how is this month going?

Welcome to the girls who are starting this/next month :wave:

Well, I am so happy to be home. There truly is no place like it! I admit, I don't always travel well. I get very jetlagged and miss the comforts of home...and I was so happy to get back last night. Dublin was so wonderful -- seeing my DH and my granny get along like they did just warmed my heart, and made me feel like a hole had been filled. She adored him and he adored her. And she is looking FANTASTIC for 90 years old!!! We did some touristy stuff which was fun for him, and we saw my old house and neighborhood, which was so exhilirating for me. I did get quite fatigued trying to keep up with all of the activities and family functions. One night I went to be at 7pm, woke up from 1am-3am, then slept again until 10am!! Thankfully I was pretty okay after that. 

Sorrento was beautiful and I swear ALL we did was eat. We stayed in a super cute little apartment/BnB that was just off the main square and walking distance to everything. This was definitely the most relaxing part of the trip. We did take the bus up to Positano one evening, but that is about as adventurous as we got. The rest of the time was spent exploring the restaurants and taking naps! The food was AMAZING, everything I had imagined. Unfortunately this is where a lot of my stomach issues started rearing up. I cannot stand the smell of meat any more -- it all smells like it is rotting. And I can smell it a mile away. Also, as I tried to adjust my diet and other things to help with the nausea, I realized that my worst symptom is actually acid reflux. I would wake in the night with the taste of acid in my mouth and a sore throat. And the burping! :wacko: I have had to cut out anything with tomatoes, which made eating delicious pasta sauces difficult....but things should get better now that I am at home and will have more self-control!

After that we took the train to Rome, which was SO bustling, and totally different than Sorrento. The entire city is a museum!! My dear husband had us walking the entire city 3 times over to see each monument, and we did the entire Vatican City as well (so worth it)! I think this is the only reason I did not gain as much weight as I should have after eating all the time in Sorrento -- we literally must have walked over 20 miles in 2 days. At this point in the trip DH was figuring out that I was a much more pleasant person if he let me nap when I needed it...so at least I got a midday snoozer in each day. He is finally starting to act as the husband of a pregnant wife....just letting me do my thing and not trying to push me (too much).

The flights home were the worst though....in total it was 22 hours of travel time between entering the airport in Rome and leaving the airport in Portland to head home (with a pit stop to pick up our beloved doggy!!!!). I didn't sleep more than 45 minutes at a time, and on the last flight we were stuck in the back of the plane with a group of like 60 high school kids that had been on some school trip to Washington DC. I swear to God I was 30 seconds away from "shusssshing" them like an old hag, but then the flight attendants announced it was safe to use portable electronic devices and BOOM...all of their phones, MP3 players, etc came out and it was pretty quiet from then on. 

If I am learning anything in this pregnancy, it is that I am no warrior princess. I'm tired (though that is improving), nauseous, reflux-y, headache-y and just plain irritable (also improving a bit). I am constantly reassured that lots of symptoms = growing baby, but at this point I wouldn't agree to another pregnancy without the promise of a year off work to lounge at home and feel sorry for myself. Speaking of- I plan on telling boss man tomorrow. I have no idea how, which means I'll likely just blurt it out awkwardly, but whatever. Today DH had to stop the car on the way home from the grocery store so I could retch (still no actual vomit). Apparently that white cheddar popcorn that looked SOOO good I had to have it...was really not my best choice. The only things that I know to be safe to eat at this point are soup (anything without spiciness or tomato...big fan of "cream of..." anything at this point), and salty potato chips. Oh yeah, I'm a ball of healthy. Thankfully raw carrots and celery (dipped in ranch) are starting to be cravings as well. Hallelujah for a non-processed food. :dohh:

Anyway, that is a long enough update from me. Hoping to hear you are all doing wonderfully!!!

xoxo


----------



## MindUtopia

Okay, ladies, I think I have finally caught up on everything. 

Kerry - so exciting that you got to see your little bean bouncing around in there!! I feel like for me, it's not going to seem real until after my first scan, so I can't even imagine how exciting that must be for you. Are you going to be telling more people now?

Jess - It's 2 weeks belated, but congrats on the soccer job! I feel like in the larger picture, waiting an extra 2 months doesn't make much difference and you might not be pregnant right away, so it will give you plenty of time to get settled and get all the things done before you become a mommy. 

Gen - Sounds like your trip was awesome!! What would you recommend doing in Dublin? We are going in 2 weeks for a weekend (Sat-Mon) for my husband's cousin's wedding. We're staying about 30-40 minutes outside the city centre since that's where the wedding is but it's right on the train line into the city, so we plan to go into Dublin for Sunday afternoon/evening (after the wedding hangover wears off) and again on Monday during the day (our flight isn't until like 9:30pm). I've done a lot of the bars and Guinness/Jameson tours before (and we'll do some of that again), but I'd like to do something else too and I can't think of what else I did when I was there before! I think probably I just drank a lot of beer! 

Welcome back, goneawry and Jess! 

So India...it was great and made me thankful we got to go back and see it all one more time, but also thankful we don't live there anymore because I'm obviously not in my mid-ish 20s anymore and India can be exhausting! But it was a wonderful thing for us to do. We spent a day in Mumbai in our favorite neighborhood and went to our favorite bar, then took the train to Pune (about 4 hours from Mumbai) where we used to live. We rented a motorbike and zoomed all around the city to see all our old special places - my old flat, Tim's old flat, our favorite brunch spot, the cafe where we first met (we had mutual friends who were dating/are now married who invited us both out for dinner that night), our most favorite beer garden in the world where we spent most of our non-working time, our favorite parks and chai stands, etc. It was a really nice walk down memory lane and I cried so hard the night we left Pune for our actual "holiday" part of the trip. 

But we spent the rest of the time doing relaxing stuff - a few days up in the mountains south of Mumbai at a guesthouse in the jungle, doing some trekking and swimming in the river, then another few days at the beach in Goa. The beach we went to (Patnem Beach) is known as the more adults with kids beach (compared to the others which are mainly drunk gap years at clubs) and there were sooooo many babies!!! It made us feel better though because we feel like we could come back there again with kids, maybe not to other places in India, but definitely there, so that was really cool. We also rented a motorbike there and took lots of bike trips up the coast when we weren't swimming or drinking cocktails on the beach. Then we took the train up the coast again (all 12 hours up the coast!) to Mumbai for a last couple nights in the city. We ate all our favorite foods one last time and drank super cold Kingfishers at our favorite bar in the city. Then I ceremonially took my last pill on Saturday morning!! I even made Tim take a photo of me jumping around with the empty pill packet so we could show the kids/grandkids one day! :haha:

Thankfully, neither of us got sick, though I know my stomach is not what it used to be after the past few months of having GI problems and I definitely felt it a bit more than usual there this time. Normally, I can eat and drink absolute anything regardless of hygiene standards, but after this past year being sick a bit, I knew my stomach would be my weakness in India. No one was sick, but I definitely had two random days when I didn't feel like my usual self but not like "in bed" kinda sick, just nauseous and run-down (my body is maybe practicing for pregnancy!). And my bowels were definitely feeling it. Sorry, TMI, but I've been so constipated the past few months, but after 24 hours in India, there was no more constipation! I didn't have like the kinda issues you can't control and wasn't stuck on the toilet all day, but let's just say it fixed the constipation! Haha! Now, I've been back to England for 24 hours and I'm already constipated again. LOL

Also, this is a kinda strange thing but when we were at the guesthouse up in the jungle, there was a family there with two little girls who live near where we used to live in Pune, so we spent a lot of time chatting with them. On the first day they arrived, their 5 year old daughter came up to us and was like "do you have a baby?" and we told her we didn't but we would like to have one soon. And she was like, "why don't you have a baby?" and I explained that we were still "young" and had just gotten married. Then she was like, "you'll have a baby by the 21st of June". The mom laughed and explained that was her birthday and she always expects everything fun to happen on her birthday. We all had a good laugh about it. A few days ago, I looked at my calendar, and realized, if my cycles come back right away (which they always did before) and are still 28ish days like they were a couple years ago when I was off the pill, then the 21st of June would be the first day of my missed period of cycle #2. Um, spooky. I'm hoping maybe that little girl is psychic or something. How cool would that be? :huh:


----------



## MalsKerry

Mindutopia that would be so cool and bizarre if she was right!! Sounds like you ladies have had a ball and now its great to be home!! We have told all our close friends and immediate family they were so excited for us and will tell everyone else when we are home next in a week and a half after I have my 12 week scan. 

I think I'm going to start gardening to as I get bored sometimes on break and just want to eat so yeah gardening will keep me busy. And there is a fun run coming up was thinking of running the 4 km which isn't too strenuous, but haven't been to gym in ages as need to train. 

Xoxoxox


----------



## jbell157

MU and Gen - sounds like you two had a blast on your trips! I bet they were absolutely amazing!

Gen - glad you're starting to crave healthy food. And it is July that we have pushed it back to now! My cycles are still frustrating me so it's probably a good thing.

MU - it would so neat if that little girl was right, that would be something you remember forever!

Kerry - I bet everyone is so excited for you! I would love to garden but I'm severely allergic to fire ants and they are all over the place in Georgia...I just can't afford to get bit...to much of a risk. Also your ticker is so cute! It is a little bud now!


----------



## puppymom

Wow, I am jealous of all the wonderful trips!

Gen - how many kids would you and your DH like to have? DH and I would love to go to Ireland one day, we always talk about it, as my mom's family is from there. It's a beautiful country. I'll have to keep you mind when we get around to it!

Kerry - I try to get more and more into gardening each year. We moved into this house a couple of summers ago, and I've redone the front gardens, plus added a vegetable garden out back. I'm hoping to add to the property a little bit year by year!

Jess - your cycle sure does look interesting this month! Do you use OPKs? If I remember correctly, you're like me and trying to avoid them right now?? We're in this waiting game together - my cycles too are somewhat annoying, as I ovulate so late, and never on the same day!

Anyhow, not much longer now! I'm ready for this - I have heard several people say in the past few weeks (not to me, personally) how so many people wait for money, or this or that, and then it's too late or harder to have kids. I think that was my last little boost to say that when our time comes near the end of July, that is it. Nothing else will change that... I want our family to grow soon, and am looking forward to it more than ever before!


----------



## mrspeanut

What a busy thread! Welcome back mind utopia sounds like India was fab. I wonder if that little girls prediction will come true! Glad you had a great time in Ireland and Italy too Gen. We have booked to go to Spain in July for my friends wedding but im feeling very jealous of all these overseas adventures!

Congrats and good luck on ttc too goneawry, mind and Jess ttc3! Kerry I can't believe your only a week from the second tri!!! Woo!!!

I am excited that it's mine and dh's official ttc month and been bd-ing every night the past 5 nights to celebrate! Lol! Keep forgetting to temp or even do an opk so it really is very relaxed this month. Not checked cm once as I think it was just too stressful symptom spotting and time passed so slowly. I can't even remember what cycle day I'm on now although can look it up on fertility friend, think its about 14 so hopefully o-ing soon! Work is a bit stressful at the moment so really focusing on doing my best there. I am being observed teaching on Friday and really want to do a good lesson. It's my threshold deadline on Thursday too so putting together the finishing touches on my portfolio as well. I'll be glad to get to the weekend and it's only Monday...sorry early Tuesday now!


----------



## jbell157

Puppy -no I don't use OPKs. I am like you in trying to avoid them...for now at least. I'm glad that you and I are in the same boat. I love our ladies and it's so neat that there is at least one person going through the same thing in this thread. It's so nice to have someone to relate with directly! My cycles suck too and I'm glad you understand! :rofl: 

I CAN'T believe it's almost May!!! 7 more days! Holy Cow! :shock: I only have 3 weeks and 3 days left of school!!! :yipee: 

Me and DH have been having serious conversations about pushing back another year. We just don't know if we are where we want to be financially. We will have only one car payment and no credit card debt and have the house completely done if we stay on track but we could have even more money put away if we wait another year. But I feel like we used this excuse before and that if we do wait we will end up in the same situation the next year. I just don't want to have the baby and wish we would have waited, but on the other hand I don't want to wait and then be like, we should have just gone for it... You know???

I really feel like we are getting cold feet...both of us...and are scared of this huge change. I guess that's good because we are responsible but I don't know if either of us has it in us to push the other off the cliff and take the plunge. AHHH cold feet! Pensive is definitely an appropriate "Current Feeling" LOL


----------



## puppymom

Jess, I hear ya. This time last year I was saying it was time, and now look where we are! I think I'm ready now, though, and in the mindset that it will happen when it's meant to happen if we start trying. Because of my longer cycles, I'm also worried that it will take a long time. 

On another note, I can't believe you only have 3 weeks and 3 days left of school! We're not done here until the end of June - when do you go back?

A friend of mine just had an adorable baby boy, and I have a baby shower to attend this weekend for a cousin's girlfriend who I have never met. I'm going there excited nonetheless... despite debating keeping the adorable onsie I bought the other day!


----------



## mrspeanut

Jess don't forget you'll still have 9 months to save up when you do get pregnant! 

And 3 weeks and 3 days left - you lucky thing! We have 10 1/2 weeks left of school (plus a week on top of that off for half term) until we break up for "summer" and we have longer holidays than most!


----------



## MindUtopia

Jess, I so completely understand how you are feeling!! I was so excited and comfortable with the idea of TTC for the past few months. Then we went away and I didn't even really think of it much, and now we are back and the time is, like, now. It just all seemed to happen so quickly and suddenly! I a little bit feel like I'm shitting myself just thinking about it. I mean, financially there is no reason to wait as our finances will be a bit screwy for the next 3-4 years (and I'm not waiting until I'm 35) but not screwy enough that we can't survive and be fine, so I don't even worry about that anymore. But just responsibility-wise, it's feeling a bit daunting. Like, what the hell are we getting ourselves into? Can we really do this? Do we want our lives to change this much right now? Rationally, I know it will all be fine and we are competent, mature, responsible adults (and certainly more so than some of the people we know who have children already and seem to do just fine!). But the thought of it all is feeling a bit overwhelming at the moment. I'm just trying to keep telling myself that no one is ever ready and if you wait until you are 100% ready, you'll never get there. 

Okay, anyway, on that note, I'm pretty sure my withdrawal bleed is arriving, so I guess this is officially CD1? *deep breath*


----------



## jbell157

Yeah I did the math and we could have at least $10,000 saved up in a nice little nest egg by the time the baby gets here. But then DH was like, but when will we get to go back to St. John. Grrr! Really! I can't win. I'm getting a little tired of trying to plan it all. I just might leave it all to him, but then it will NEVER happen. He has admitted he is scared though, so I wonder if he is just trying to put up obstacles at every turn to protect himself. I told him I'm scared to but it's because we are responsible and its a huge change.

YES! Only 3 weeks and 2 days now! We start the first week of August and go through Mid-May. We get out a week early then the county schools around here. They get an extra spring break week though. I'd personally rather have a longer summer!


----------



## jbell157

Jen - Have you told your boss yet? How did it go


----------



## baby D

Evening ladies --- just checking in for a catch up! Off to bed soon -- and super tired!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hey girls,
Ive been keeping up but haven't had the time or energy to write much. Yesterday I left for work at 6:15am, got home at 6:15pm and was asleep for the night by 7pm. This is totally unsustainable - the house and yard are a disaster as poor DH is left to take care of me and everything else. I am exhausted, nauseous, lightheaded and heartburny. I did tell boss man on Monday...he took it pretty well, I think he has the obvious boss-type concerns so I wouldn't say he was thrilled, but he was supportive and friendly about it. I assured him I'd be coming back full time and he seemed relieved when I said that.

I have my first midwife appt and ultrasound tomorrow and I'm hoping I can feel better after seeing the little one. I never expected to feel so ill and unhappy. I thought I'd be a glowing picture of Mother Earth and fertility. Instead I can't imagine how I am going to make it through (here come the hormones.. I could cry).

I feel awful complaining about something I chose, and wanted so badly. And feel terrible that all I do anymore IS complain. 

I'm sure im a massive inspiration to you all :dohh: 

I wish I could respond individually to everything said but I've got 10 mind to nap in my car so here goes: if you aren't afraid of having a baby, you're not mature enough for one. Fear is acknowledging the responsibility, but allow yourself to also crave the joy a child will bring you.

Over and out.


----------



## mrspeanut

Ah Gen, I'm sure that most pregnant ladies complain about pregnancy at some point, just wait till your being kicked all night and your hips start aching and you cant see your lady garden let alone keep it in any kind of order! :haha: then come the Brixton hicks! Lol it'll all be well worth it. Keep your chin up! :)


----------



## MindUtopia

Gen - Can't wait to hear how your first appt and ultrasound go! That's going to be so awesome (even if you might want to take a nap on the table while it's happening). I'm obviously not an expert, but everyone says first tri is the worst and the pregnancy glow totally doesn't hit til 2nd tri, so hopefully you'll feel much better soon! 

For me it's been an okay-ish week so far. I'm enjoying being back at home after our travels and the respiratory infection I was starting to get seems to be subsiding (I get one every time I go to India, maybe it's good this was probably our last trip?). Work is stressing me out a bit at the moment though. Well, not so much work, but the crappy amount I might get paid next year. Our funding gets renewed every summer so you never know from year to year what you'll be making. I know, it's awesome like that. I was really lucky this year, but next year is looking a bit dire at the moment. This was one of the reasons we were so nervous about TTC initially, but the reality is even if I got pregnant right away, after 10 months, it would be time to renew again and I could be making twice as much. Or I could get a massive increase this year and by next summer be making 1/3 of that. So it's impossible to even plan for (fortunately, I can always take on extra work and make up the difference). It's just annoying. So anyway, the budgets aren't looking great and there is no guarantee of what I might get paid. I literally sat at my desk and just sobbed all afternoon yesterday. I don't want to give up on my degree after all the years I've put into it, but I hate the uncertainty of not having a steady income. Today I feel fine. It was just a bit of a hiccup and I'm sure it will all work out somehow and we'll be fine. I just wish I done all this when I was 25 so I could have a reliable income and maternity leave before my eggies all dried up! 

Anyway, in other news, I'm on CD3 and my temps have been pretty stable so far (you know, like for the whole 3 days I've been taking them!). I literally wake up at 6:50 every morning before my alarm (set for 7) now. If nothing else, temping is going to be great for regulating my sleep pattern! I'm not really so sure I want to keep this temping this going forever, but for now, it feels important just to know what my body is doing, even if I don't like having to think about it all first thing when I wake up. So we'll see. 

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## puppymom

aww Gen, don't feel bad about how you are feeling right now. I'm sure in a few weeks you'll be laughing about it, as you'll have most of your energy back (hopefully). 

MindU - I hear you about the money. I am in a similar boat, as my position can change from year to year, and I don't love the idea of getting pregnant and then hearing that I could have had something amazing job wise coming up. But, then I think... a baby would be amazing too, and connections/jobs can always be worked toward again.

I'm on CD 1 again... so here's to another boring few weeks of my long cycle!


----------



## jbell157

Jen - I'm sure you are a normal pregnant woman! I'd be pretty grumpy to if I was tired and nauseous all the time. I'm sure you'll be feeling yourself again soon. 

Mind - I'm sorry about the tough time with your job. But everything will work out and I love your optimism! Also I'm glad you're not getting a respitory infection. Those are awful!

Puppy- I hate my long cycles too! I'm on CD 35. My chart says AF is supposed to show up tomorrow. I really hope it does. That means there is finally some normalcy in my cycles. 

Well we still haven't decided anything for sure yet. I think we will know more after I figure out if I'm getting my teaching bonus this year. Also another speed bump has just come up. I will be the 7th grade math department chair next year and I'm getting two new teachers I have to work with. Ugh so now I'm not sure if I should go out in April and leave them on their own. I think if age wasn't playing a part in my reasoning I would wait another year. If we go ahead with the plan I'll be 27 when we have our first. If we wait another year I'll be 28. I'm more worried about my husband's age. If we go ahead he'll be 33 if we wait he'll be 34. Any advice ladies?


----------



## MindUtopia

Jess, I would say age-wise you guys don't have too much to worry about either way. It's only a year and 27 vs. 28 probably won't make too much difference (nor will your husband's age fertility-wise, though certainly I think you have less energy for children when you get to late 30s than before). I would think more about where you really want to be in a year than anything. For us, like I said, I always wonder if a miracle will happen and my income will suddenly become stable and dependable if we waited another year (it won't, but for argument's sake), but I actually think I would come to hate my life and my career if I felt like it made me keep postponing other things I want in my life. I like what I do, but in the end, it's just a job and it's not what I want to prioritize anymore, at least not to the detriment of other areas of my life. Also, if you really want to start a family (and there's no guarantee you'll be out on maternity by the end of the school year anyway), does it matter if you leave a month or two early? I'm sure your school and your dept will manage, and your new teachers will be fine and settled by the end of the year. It's thoughtful of you to worry about their staffing issues, but I'm sure you wouldn't be the first person to go out on maternity leave in the middle of the year. If it's what you want and it's right for you and your husband, I think that's the only thing you should worry about. But then again, I'm feeling a bit angsty about my work-life balance at the moment, so maybe don't take advice from me! :winkwink:


----------



## baby D

Gen, how are you feeling today, hun?

Jess, I agree. Ayera nothing to worry about!

Emma, how are you?

Ands hi to all other ladies!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hi everyone! 

Im feeling better today. I think I had to get over my disillusionment of pregnancy and realize that the first 3-4 months really ARE supposed to be this bad, and I'm not supposed to just be grateful for it. Googling "I hate my pregnancy" and chatting with my mom helped. It also helped that last night I got super hungry and ate a McChicken and an entire Subway foot-long turkey sub. I woke at 3am and the food hadn't moved out of my belly...but who cares. I love to eat and it was delicious.

Today I'm quite queasy, of course. Not too lightheaded though and heartburn much more manageable now that Prilosec kicking in. I finally remembered to pack my ginger gum which seems to help when the nausea flares.

I'm sure my appt today has NOTHING to do with my improved attitude :wink: I'm nervous and excited! Nervous to see if baby ok (dreamed it was not developing correctly) and nervous to midwife will give me hell about the Prilosec (technically should've asked her permission on that). I won't give it up though! It's my ray of hope!

Congrats to all those in cycle week 1!!! How incredibly exciting. Im glad to hear temping is going well, Mind! 
Baby -did you ever get started on that garden?
Emma - i hope youre enjoying all that BD practice!
And fx'd that you get AF, Jess! As for advice on waiting or not, I agree with Mind...at a certain point I felt like I was making concessions for my job...but my job wasn't what truly made me happy! My family does! It's ok to prioritize work to get where you need to go...but you're there! You're successful! Don't forget to re-prioritize yourself first again, whether that means TTC or traveling!


----------



## puppymom

Jess, I think age-wise, you're fine. I am waiting for work as well.. and think I may actually push it back a couple of months (maybe, we'll see) until the end of September instead... that'd be a July baby if things happened right away.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

GAH! I wrote a whole entry and it deleted! Dammit. :shrug:

Puppy - I remember you guys were going to wait until August anyway, right? September isn't much longer!

Well, I finally got a reward for all the pregnancy symptom BS I've been experiencing....I saw baby for the first time today! :flower: The little blob is so cute, and I could see it's little flickering heart and heard the heartbeat (a solid 154 bpm!) :cloud9: The ultrasound was a bit rushed as the office was a bit late, so we only heard the heart for a couple of seconds, but it was all I needed! The baby is dating exactly where it should be based on my LMP, so that is wonderful too. Oh, and NO twins! Phew!!! ;)

It was nice for DH and the midwife to meet, and sort of lay out the plan. We've decided not to get screened for Down's syndrome, etc. I always thought I would, but when it comes down to it, I think it will give me a lot of unnecessary anxiety, and likely won't change our decision about the pregnancy, so we are going to go old-school and trust in nature. DH and the midwife got along nicely, which is great, and she isn't planning to be out of town in December, so will likely come in to deliver the baby herself, even if she isn't on call! Yay! :happydance:

Oh and she wasn't at all bothered by me taking Prilosec. Double yay! :thumbup:

Here's is baby's first portrait (head at top, tail at bottom):

[IMG]https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/jenbella83/61e406c8.jpg[/IMG]

Enjoy! And thank you ladies for being so patient and kind to me...I promise to repay the favor soon when you are all in your first trimester blues! :hugs:


----------



## puppymom

Gen - how awesome that you got to see the baby and hear a heartbeat!

We were originally thinking August, and then I moved it up to July, but am thinking it'll be bumped to September again as it'd work out better job-wise. Chances are we wouldn't get pregnant on the first try, but just in case - this would be perfect.


----------



## jbell157

You're right it is a cute little blob! How cool!!

Thanks for all the advice ladies. It is a constant internal battle... In one corner Biological Clock and in the other Logic and Reason! Stay tuned for updates on this epic battle. :haha:


----------



## MindUtopia

AMAZING, Gen!!!! :happydance: You have such a cute little blob already!! That must have been such a cool experience. I would have completely lost it and sobbed like an idiot. So when in December is your official due date now?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Official due date is still 12/10/12, the little one is growing right according to my dates.

Soooooo happy it's Friday! Supposed to be nice here, mild/warm and mostly sunny. I have no plans but would like to get together with 1-2 close girlfriends that I want to share the news with. Also...something MUST be done with the yard before we get ostracized by the neighbors. The weeds are like something out of a horror movie.

Nausea was horrendous this morning but now down to just queasiness again. Otherwise, mood, dizziness and heartburn manageable. WIN!

Any signs of AFs or Os?


----------



## baby D

Awww gen! Too adorable! What a lovely day! Can't wait to see your next scan pic and see the difference in development! So lovely x


----------



## mrspeanut

Aww lovely pic Gen! 

Does anyone know if a chemical preg can affect when you O next cycle? I am on cd18 and not so much as a hint of a line on the opks....unless of course I o'd last weekend before I started using them?? Have been rubbish with temping this month - only done 2/18 so no clue there! We have :sex: every night for a week now. Am knackered tonight and dh is working nights now so gonna have an evening off! Lol. 

Has anyone got anything exciting planned for the weekend?


----------



## jbell157

I'm going to the Atlanta Braves game tomorrow. Super psyched as its our first one of the year. I've invited tons of people to come so we can tailgate before we go in. We should have a lot of fun!

In other news, I was due for AF to arrive today but no sign of her. I have had these horrible burning cramps all day though and my bbs were very sore this morning and only a little now. So I am either running a day or two behind or I O'd later than FF pinpointed. Hmmm...


----------



## puppymom

Jess, hope you have fun at the game! Not sure what to say about AF though.. as your chart is odd this month! It does appear that you had your temp shift though, so hopefully you'll see her soon. I have AF right now, and it's so light... so different from my BCP AF.

On another note, DH melted my heart last night. I know that he's ready for kids whenever, but he doesn't always come out and tell me himself. Last night I mentioned that the baby shower I am going to this weekend is going to do it for me - lol. He just said, well come back with all your reasons... which I nonchalantly replied, nah, no need to do so (trying not to push it all on him as best I can). He then said that he's been thinking lately how it'd be nice if he and I had a LO of our own :cloud9:.


----------



## baby D

Aww too cute puppymom x


----------



## MindUtopia

Jess, how was the game? I miss baseball soooo much!! I was never all that into watching sports in general, but I was a massive Yankees fan. I'm trying to like cricket since it's kinda similar (there is a bat and a ball, lol). I watched some of the Indian Premier League matches when we were in India, but it's still not baseball. 

puppymom, awww, how sweet!! That all sounds like things are moving in a positive direction! 

How was everyone else's weekend? Mine was good. Yesterday was my husband's birthday. He's a whole whopping 25 now!! :haha: I swear one day it will feel like he's caught up with me in age, but I'm still waiting for that day. We always joke that since women tend to live on average 7 years longer then men, that at least we'll finally catch up to each other when we die! Anyway, we went out for dinner to celebrate his bday on Saturday night and then went to our favorite local pub in the village next to ours (the pub owners have a 3 month old, so drinking and snacking and staring at the baby is a hobby of mine!). Then yesterday, I made him his favorite breakfast of lox (smoked salmon) and bagels (I'm proud that because of my Jewish influence, this is his favorite thing!). We relaxed at home, had some drinks at the pub in the afternoon, and then had carrot cake (his favorite cake) and ice cream after dinner. All in all a nice and relaxing weekend. 

We talked a lot about me getting pregnant since I'm obviously done AF now and on CD7. I realized I may need to manage expectations a bit about how this actually works. He is pretty convinced I'll be pregnant by the end of this month and was a bit shocked when I explained that I'll only be fertile really for one day! I think I need to give him a few books to read. :haha: I'm feeling good about next month, but who knows with this month! We're just going to go roughly by what FF says my fertile days are (roughly from this Wednesday to next). We had planned a weekend away visiting friends that we hardly ever see at the end of May. My husband pointed out yesterday that if I do get pregnant, I'd literally be finding out like the day or so before our weekend away. And he was like, uh oh, how are we going to hide that from everyone? I laughed because I was like, no, obviously we probably won't be pregnant right away, so we won't even need to think about it. But two of those friends are nurses, so now I'm like, that would be just our luck considering we've been trying to plan this weekend away with them since before our wedding in September! Who knows, maybe I'll manage to jinx myself right into pregnancy! :shrug:

I definitely feel like things are happening down there though. I'm not sure what I'd say it is, but there is definitely some tingling and almost cramping and I feel more 'wet' than usual already. I really thought things were supposed to be drier for a few days after your period? It's obviously not ovulation time yet, but definitely feels like something has turned on down there that hasn't been in action in awhile. So hopefully things are ramping up for action!


----------



## jbell157

Puppy and Mind - you're husbands sound so wonderful! It's so neat that they are both so excited and positive. 

I had a great time at the game, we lost, but its always such a great time. Tailgating was the best part, we owned that parking lot! :haha: The next day was even better. We went to a little festival in our town's square and they had tons of tents set up where you could sample all kinds of food...and drinks ;). That was great.

I've been so busy at work. I'm very stressed out and I'm trying to just let it all go. One step at a time, you know? I don't think I could have gotten greener first year teachers...yikes! I really hope they step up. One is very excited and wants to do well but the other one, I think all she cares about is cheerleading and decorating her room. Uhh. Other than that I only have 2 weeks and 2 days left! Hurray!

As for AF... she can go beep herself for all I care! :grr:Excuse my language... I'm so sick of my cycles! I put in my temp for today and now I have no cross hairs. OMG! Last weekend my bbs were sore and I was super bloated. That has stopped, and now I have been cramping for the past 3 days! WTF! I had brown tinged cm and was like yay it's here, but that has continued and af is a no show. I don't know what the heck is going on. I'm very frustrated, and on that note I'm off to Kroger!


----------



## baby D

J could you be pregnant??? Brown CM whae AF should be due can be implantation!!! Maybe take a test?

On the plus side --- OH is warming back up again and admited today that watching Millie grow/play with a little brother or sister would be cute!!


----------



## jbell157

baby D said:


> J could you be pregnant??? Brown CM whae AF should be due can be implantation!!! Maybe take a test?
> 
> On the plus side --- OH is warming back up again and admited today that watching Millie grow/play with a little brother or sister would be cute!!

I don't think so D. I had that thought too but my temps are just to insane for me to be pregnant. And I'm glad OH is starting to discuss it again. Looking good!


----------



## puppymom

Jess, if you've got EWCM now and cramping, as well as a bit of spotting, that could be your body actually getting ready to O this time...


----------



## jbell157

Puppy, I hope so. 

I just left the doctor. I had to get an EKG and get a referral for an echocardiogram. My dad has hypertrophic cardiomyopathy and they want to check to make sure I don't have it as well, as it is genetic. Good news though, the EKG looked good!

While I was there I told her about my issue of long, irregular cycles and she told me that it was because I am so active and my BMI is so low. I work out a minimum of 4 times a week and I'm 5'6'' and only 115 pounds. She said unless I gain weight my cycles will always be irregular and that I will more than likely have a hard time getting pregnant. However, I told her what I eat and she said unless I start drinking protein shakes there is no way I'll gain any weight, that it is a compilation of being so healthy and genes. 

Oh well, I am happy with my body and I HATE protein shakes. I don't think I could gain weight even if I tried really hard...at least not healthy weight. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## puppymom

I know many people who are very fit, and slender, who have been able to get pregnant. So, try not to worry about that. My periods are quite irregular as well - I do run 3 x a week, but I don't think that's the cause, as my BMI is good. I figure right now, I won't worry - we'll see what happens when we TTC. So far, it appears that I'm ovulating.... just late, and never on the same day.


----------



## MindUtopia

Jess, I was reading a study about exercise and fertility the other day. I can't remember exactly but that's sorta the concern it raised. I think moderate exercise (like 30-40 min) 3-4x a week was actually shown to be beneficial for fertility (compared to women who don't exercise), but higher intensity (longer sessions, higher frequency, serious training to exhaustion on some days) was found to lower fertility. I think it did have a lot to do with body fat % since fat is involved in estrogen production. Do you work out pretty heavily on those days or more moderately or a mix? I'm actually trying to ramp my workouts up because the winter has made me really lazy, so I'm seriously jealous of your 4+ days a week at the moment! I'm hoping I can get in 3 days. Glad your EKG results came out okay! I had to have one of those a couple years ago and it was a bit nerve-wracking.

baby D, awww, great news! Hope your OH stays excited for TTC. When are you thinking you might again?

I'm just chugging along for the month. It's CD11 for me. My CM was I think starting to turn sorta watery, so we started the :sex: on Wednesday and now we're on the every other day plan until after o day. But now I can't really tell the difference between my CM, semen and the remains of our lube, so I don't know what's up in there anymore. I know technically how they are different, but it's a lot more confusing when you are actually staring at it trying to figure out what the hell is on your finger! It kinda looks EWCM ish but then still kinda watery/creamy. Who knows. We're just keeping at it and hoping this weekend's 'Supermoon' brings us some luck! Have you read about the connections between ovulation and the moon phases? It's kinda cool. FF says I should ovulate on Sunday, the day of the full moon (and also our village beer festival, I should add, bonus points to my body for that!). :haha:


----------



## puppymom

MindU - TCOYF does say that semen tends to mask your CM, so it's hard to tell then. I wouldn't worry - just BD until O and see how it goes!


----------



## MindUtopia

I've been getting cramping on and off all day today. It's more on one side than the other and when I push just a bit with my hand in my lower abdomen, I can feel it radiate up to my hip. This is what ovulation cramping is supposed to feel like, right? We are on the every other day plan at this point, so tonight is a DTD night. I'm hoping maybe this really does mean I might ovulate this weekend. Either that or it's a cruel joke and I'm just getting AF again after stopping my pill.


----------



## mrspeanut

Hi ladies! Good luck for this weekend mind!!! Dh and I have just tried to bd everyday from cd10-20, we did miss a day though - his shifts got in the way...but......eek.....got a +ive test this morning! Feeling cautious after last month but the line is stronger than last months. I've put it in the test gallery!

Hope you ladies have a good weekend lined up, Henry and I are off to a rock festival tomorrow, very excited! Unfortunately dh is working...boo! Xx


----------



## baby D

Oh wow peanut!! Off to look at your picture xx


----------



## jbell157

mrspeanut said:


> Hi ladies! Good luck for this weekend mind!!! Dh and I have just tried to bd everyday from cd10-20, we did miss a day though - his shifts got in the way...but......eek.....got a +ive test this morning! Feeling cautious after last month but the line is stronger than last months. I've put it in the test gallery!
> 
> Hope you ladies have a good weekend lined up, Henry and I are off to a rock festival tomorrow, very excited! Unfortunately dh is working...boo! Xx

Woohoo! Going to look at it now!!!


----------



## puppymom

Congrats Peanut!


----------



## MindUtopia

mrspeanut, Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: !!! :happydance: :hugs:

Mrs. Peanut - congratulations! That is a super strong BFP for 11 dpo -- looks like this one is going to be sticky!!! :baby: How wonderful that it happened when you were just taking it easy and enjoying :sex:! What is your EDD?

JBell - your dad has HCM? That is one of the conditions we screen for, monitor and treat frequently at my work. Is this your first echocardiogram? You should ask about doing genetic testing too so you can know for sure, rather than always wondering/repeating EKGs and echos, etc. Good news though is that if you do have HCM you'd likely start showing changes on your echocardiogram by your early 20's, so you're probaby in the clear! Sorry to hear about your :witch: being dodgy. I must say I agree that it could be due to your activity...you're pretty hardcore, something tells me your workouts aren't sitting on the reclining bike watching soap operas. Cutting out a day of cardio might help...as awful as I know that sounds. You could replace that day with yoga or a long easy walk so it is active rest. The only protein shake I've ever found that I like is Muscle Milk Light (chocolate) - they sell them at Costco pre-mixed so they are not lumpy and watery. Greek yogurts are another great source of post-workout protein. I throw a few raw almonds in as well for crunch and good fat!
 
Mind - sounds like you're having great O symptoms --- it is so weird to feel the baby factory creak back to life, isn't it!? Don't worry too much about EWCM...I honestly never had anything but watery. Are you using a fertility-specific lube? I know some can be damaging to spermies.

Hi to Puppy and Baby!!! How are you girls keeping busy this Summer during the wait? 

Well, I've obviously not been very good at keeping up with updates. I get a little nauseous sometimes looking at my phone, which is where I used to do much of my BnB-ing from. And by the time I get home to my laptop I'm usually ready for bed. In fact, yesterday I got off work early, fell asleep on the couch from 4pm - 8:30pm, then went to bed at 11pm and slept until 9am (with one quick wake for a midnight snack). 

I'll be very honest - pregnancy is not a good look for me. I look like roadkill every morning, have nausea all day long, and can't make an effort to make myself, my house or my garden look decent. Work is taking everything out of me -- I'm trying to remain productive but I'm obviously off my game, which is frustrating. I'm so looking forward to this amazing 2nd trimester I keep hearing about! I am starting to get a slightly better attitude, however. We've started telling friends which is fun, and I'm only a couple of weeks away from hCG levels dropping, which should mean that I am literally in the worst of my symptoms this week and next. :happydance: Plus, I am going to start indulging myself with the little fun things in pregnancy -- I haven't looked one bit at maternity clothes, nursury decor or baby clothes yet...even though I obviously don't need them right now, I think they'll provide me with a light at the end of the tunnel. December 10th seems sooooo far away!

Anyway, I'll be doing my best to check in a little more -- you ladies inspire me by reminding me how much I was looking forward to this all in the first place...and making me feel like I should be going to the gym or for a run! HA! :hugs: Love you all.


----------



## baby D

awwww gen im sorry you are feeling so poo xx You will soon be gloing -- read back through your posts and you'll see how happy you are!!!!! You want this xx


----------



## baby D

and yay to the digi miss peanut xx


----------



## baby D

am I fertile 2 days after ovulation???


----------



## puppymom

Baby - not generally, but TCOYF suggests waiting until the 3rd day just in case you didn't have ovulation right on, or your body did something weird!

Gen - I hope second tri treats you a bit better. You're almost there! Do you have any sort of bump yet?

I don't have any fabulous summer plans this year. We'll go to the cottage for a week, and maybe the odd weekend. Otherwise, lots of gardening (flower and veggies) and yard work! Our house is always in some sort of renos as well, so we'll see where that takes us!


----------



## MindUtopia

Gen, so good to get an update! Sounds like you are moving right along and 2nd tri will be here before you know it! I'm kinda a little bit fearing the exhaustion that I know I might have to deal with. I was really sick 2 years ago with pneumonia and for months I literally got home at night and was showered and in bed by 7:30pm. I'm sorta envisioning it being something like that (hopefully minus the not being able to breathe bit). I think you are right, starting to think about the exciting things, like maternity clothes and baby things will make it all seem a bit more fun and give you something to look forward to. Will you find out the sex?

Yeah, I really hope I'm ovulating this weekend. The cramps weren't quite as bad today, but still there. My temp dropped a tiny bit this morning, so maybe something will happen tomorrow or monday. It definitely feels like something is going on down there - and something that hasn't been going on for awhile. But every time I pee, I just close my eyes thinking AF is going to arrive and I'll be so annoyed to start all this over just when I think we are getting somewhere! My husband is convinced I'm getting pregnant this month, so we'll see what happens. And yep, using Conceive Plus, it's considerably more messy than I thought it would be (normally use KY and this is definitely different). Hoping it helps!


----------



## mrspeanut

Thanks ladies, edd is 15th jan, praying this is a sticky popcorn! 

I need to read the last couple of days on this thread, it's gone busy again! The gig was great today, so tired though and no alcohol or sneaky cigs so different to normal. Gonna have to get an early night and start being a good girl again! ;)


----------



## MalsKerry

Hello my beautiful ladies. I have been following the thread I just hate writing big posts from my Iphone so I waited to get home on break, and have been catching up with family and now I feel like crap cause Im run down and need to rest so here I am.:flower::flower::flower:

Ok so here it goes:thumbup:

PuppyMom - You are so ready and have done an awesome job of sticking to your TTC date and are so calm about it all I bet you fall pregnant straight away so doesnt matter if your putting it back to September, and its great DH has even said he cant wait to have a LO!!!Yey!.

Jess - You are at the age where you can afford to put it back a year, but you will always find a reason if you want to. Work Wise you dont need to worry and not TTC just because of whatever reason, its your life and as MindUtopia said they will manage without you and you will go back eventually. With DH commenting on the holiday well all I can say is get it out of your system before you have a LO as you wont be going on one for a while! With the money you could save as much as you can when your still working before you go on maternity leave and yeah I cant really offer you any good advice, go with your heart xoxo Oh yeah what is your BMI of you dont mind me asking? surely that is not the reason for your long cycles, you are super fit, super healthy you look great!! If it was the reason you would be tired and stuff wouldnt you? And yey for holidays!!!

Jen - You make me laugh so much! Dont worry we are all used to pregnant people telling us about their nausea, tiredness etc thats what we are all here for, to listen to you and encourage you and tell you not to worry as its totally normal!!! And I cant believe your already over 8 weeks!!! YEY!! your blob is so cute! 152 BPM! wow thats great. Im guessing Girl are you going to find out?

BabyD - Yey for hubby warming to the idea sounds like he was just having a bad week a few weeks ago, so excited for you!

MrsPeanut/Popcorn - Yey!!!!WOOHOO!! so excied for you and your family! Are you going to tell us the story of the name Mrspopcorn or is it a secret xoxoxox fingers crossed for you 

Mind - LMFAO about not being able to tell what is coming out of you!!! you definately dont need to worry sounds slippery enough for the little spermies. I never saw any EWCM only watery from me hahahahaha Hope you get everything sorted out with your work you have a very positive attitude about the whole situation.

Well I had the 12 week scan and everything looks good so far. Baby looks like it should at this age and blood tests all came back good so yeah Im happy. We have told everyone now and My mum, grandma, auntys and dad are so excited, everyone else is to but they are really excited. Just such a relief everyone knows. I just have a checkup with my OB every 4 weeks and next big anatomy scan at 20weeks. Not finding out the sex though its going to be a surprise.

Baby was being very uncooperative at the scan. Constantly lying on its side so couldnt get full profile pic of face, but thats ok it sounds like it takes after me. I really dont want to go back to work but have to, need the money, just doing 2 weeks straight kills me and the week of nights. If it gets too bad I will ask boss for some time off or not to do nights just do days.But with everyone knowing now hopefully they just let me do my own thing at work. I will try to put up pics for you hopefully it works. 

Hope you are all well. I dont really have any other news. Just started gardening, going to buy some couches and new furniture now and air con before we are on one wage. Havent bought anything baby yet.


xoxoxoxoxoxxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## MalsKerry

Ok can someone please help me How the crap do you post a picture up? My pics dont have urls???WAHHHHHHH I cant do it IM so dumb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MalsKerry

Ok I think I worked it out :blush:
 



Attached Files:







SEWELL_KERRY_1.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MalsKerry

It was kicking alot!! And these are the 3D ones
 



Attached Files:







SEWELL_KERRY_4.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 14









SEWELL_KERRY_7.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 12









SEWELL_KERRY_5.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 11









SEWELL_KERRY_6.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 12









SEWELL_KERRY_2.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mrspeanut

Gorgeous scan pics Kerry! So detailed-I know it's probably too early but could you tell the sex or don't you want to know?

Popcorn comes from my oh's nana, she is 91 and when we were expecting Henry (but didn't know he was a 'he') she got muddled up and called him popcorn instead of peanut, bless her, she said she knew it was a snack!


----------



## mrspeanut

Oops just read the bit about you staying on team yellow Kerry! Lol


----------



## GenYsuperlady

OMG! It's got shoulder blades!!! And a belly button! It's so real looking!!!! I totally think it's a boy (yours)! I'm not finding out either...love the surprise element! I'm saying girl and DH is saying boy...which I am pretty sure is because I said girl. We're competitive like that. Sorry to hear that you are feeling exhausted these days...how are the rest of your symptoms?

I'm doing well today so far...mostly because last night was the first night in over a week that I didn't have to get up at 2:30am to eat. Probably because I got super hungry last night after being nauseous all day, and ate a crap ton of tofu phad thai. Super high fat for that all-night-long full feeling...delish.

It's finally sunny today and DH has big amibitions for the day...the hardware store, the gym, yardwork, and THEN we have our first softball practice at 5pm (we played on a co-ed recreational team last Summer and really liked it...DH is playing full-time again and I'll be a substitute - my work schedule gets in the way of being full-time). I'm not sure I'll complete all tasks with him - he may be on his own for the hardware store, but I'm excited to get out in the sun for yardwork!


----------



## MindUtopia

MalsKerry, look at that baby!! He/she is so big already!! You must be so happy!! :happydance:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Oh and puppy - I definitely don't have a bump. I've got a TON of bloat. But no bump :)

Kerry -- do YOU have a bump!!?!?!?

Peanut - how cute about popcorn! I love it!

We haven't come up with any cute names for the nugget....apparently DH's dad keeps calling it tangerine?! Bless him, he's SO excited for his first grandbaby (his other 4 grandkids are step-grandkids...and while he loves them all, he is definitely extra excited for this one). DH made me laugh really hard though the other week and said we should call it Stefan (stef-aahn)....after seeing the name on a commercial. So we refer to it as Stefan sometimes now, which is decidedly not cute...but funny.

Ok DH is bugging me to get ready for the gym. Wish me luck.


----------



## baby D

such a lovely vibe to these posts xx 

Gen sooo pleased to hear you feeling better! 

Kerry -- perfect pics x

Peanut -- so excited for you!

Now for my news! We have a HOUSE! In principal -- have the mortgage in principal just hope it aqll goes through!!!!

It is a lovely new build -- not overly big (albeit 4 beds) but just right for us!!


----------



## puppymom

Kerry - thanks for the kind words... can't wait until September. It still seem so far away! Your pics look great - I didn't know they did the 3D that early. Was that your choice?

Baby - yay for the house! I hope everything goes through - 4 bedrooms will keep you going for a long time. We only have 2 - so will fill up quickly!


----------



## mrspeanut

Great news that your mortgage has been agreed in principle, fingers crossed for you D that everything goes well :dance:


----------



## jbell157

Kerry - wow those are great pictures! The 3D images are so cool! I'm glad everything is going well. The baby looks big, are you starting to show yet? I hope everything goes well at work and they let you change your work schedule. By the way, my BMI is 18. I think I'm going to do as Jen suggested and trade a cardio day for a yoga day. I'm sure everything will be fine when we start TTC. 

Emma - CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance: I'm so excited for you!!! With a positive so early I'm sure it will be a sticky popcorn lol. 

D - woohoo! I'm so glad your house situation came through. See everything happens for a reason. Hopefully it will give your OH another little nudge towards TTC. 

Jen - I'm glad you're sleeping better. It sounds like you're hormones are settling down. It also sounds like you and your DH are very busy today. How was the gym? When is your first scan?

Mind - Its so neat that your DH is so excited and thinks you'll get pg right away. If not right away I bet it won't take long. It also sounds like your body is jumping right in as well. 

As for me, my body has returned to normal. After the three days of cramps and light pink EWCM I think I've definitely O'd. It only took 40 days lol. As for summer plans I'm definitely going to the beach at least once. I also want to go kayaking, tubing and to a few more braves games as well. I think I will also be teaching summer school but that's not something I'm looking forward to lol. 

Also you ladies are right. The new teachers will be fine without me, especially if I go out towards the end of the year. As far as money, I'm not worried about that either, I guess I'm just still scared. It's silly, I know but I think I'm just going to have to force my hand or we'll never do this! Only 2 months left. 

Also now we have a November, December, and January baby. Hopefully Mind can be our February baby and I can be the April, but who will be the March? D? ;)


----------



## puppymom

jbell157 said:


> Also now we have a November, December, and January baby. Hopefully Mind can be our February baby and I can be the April, but who will be the March? D? ;)

I will add on to that list... I call May!


----------



## MindUtopia

baby d, congrats on the house! When will you be moving?

Jess, haha, yes, keep your fingers crossed for me to be February, though I think I remember working out what my EDD would be_ if_ we got pregnant this month and it would be 29th of Jan (and I was born at 38 weeks, so I'm guessing I could go earlier too). I had all but given up on this month yesterday because I had been cramping since Friday, but no ov and the cramping was letting up and I went back to creamy CM yesterday. Then today, cramping ramped up again and I officially have EWCM. We didn't BD yesterday because I was just tired of the process and didn't feel like it, so must do it today. I sorta laugh at myself getting all frustrated that my body is actually doing what it should _and_ on CD14 bang on time! :haha:


----------



## mrspeanut

Go jump on hubby mind!! Lol ;) fingers crossed this is your month


----------



## MalsKerry

Posting a quick pic will write on here later, I have just eaten lunch so a little bloated from that, but its starting! woohoo!!
 



Attached Files:







i phone photos 035.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## MindUtopia

Yay, Kerry!! I see a little bump there (even if it may be partially a food baby). :happydance:

How was everyone's weekend? Ours was good. It was a holiday weekend here in the UK, so we went to a local food festival during the day on Sunday and then our village hosted a beer festival in the evening. We also did lots of gardening - weeding and buying/planting our summer veg. We now have about 6 varieties of pepper/chilis and probably 8 of tomatoes, plus some beans, strawberries, lettuce and more kale than I will probably ever be able to eat. When we were at the garden centre, I saw the kale and thought, 'ooh lots of folic acid' and ended up buying like 16 plants! Now our garden looks presentable and weed-free. 

So now I'm on CD15 and I'm definitely in my fertile period now. I realize I had no idea what I was looking for CM-wise before, so it was confusing. But now I definitely have EWCM and lots of it! I've been really lame and kinda feel like I'm getting a cold, so we didn't BD the past two days (yes, I know, way lame). I was just praying I wouldn't wake up this morning and have a massive temp rise, and fortunately I didn't. It actually went down another .02 so I'm hoping I'm set to ovulate either later today or tomorrow or maybe even Thursday. Some action is definitely on the agenda later today whether I feel sick or tired or whatever.


----------



## puppymom

Kerry, you look amazing!


----------



## MalsKerry

Hey Lovely Ladies Thankyou for all your kind words. I told DH to take a photo of me on my phone for you guys and when he was taking it I am laughing cause he said ' stick it out more!" lol

MrsPeanut/popcorn - Yeah we didnt ask the sex not going to find out and not sure how you can tell, I stay away from those posts so I cant tell myself from looking.

GenY symptoms all good sickness has stopped just a little tired.....So yes only about 4 more weeks for you and you should start to feel good, hang in there!

Mind - Yes I am so happy! It looks huge but is only like 8cm so tiny still,the size of a peach is the correct terminology lol

BabyD - Yey Finally!!! Your house woohoo!!!!!! so happy for you 4 bedrooms is huge!!!

Puppymom - I never asked for 3d she just did them, I thought you only got them at the 20 week ultrasound.

Jess - I think my BMI is 19 0r 20 so not that much more than you. I agree swap a cardio for a yoga day. You might just have long cycles that could just be you, there are so many women on here that have long cycles and there like double the length. I cant remember if they were long before you were on BC? Is there any herbs or anything you could get from a naturopath that shortens cycles?

I think my nickname for the little one is going to be dragonfly as I have a dragonfly tattoo on my tummy, so when I get bigger I will take my tummy pics on my dragonfly side.

Hope you are all fabulous, Back to work for 2 weeks tomorrow, poo. 

xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## mrspeanut

Kerry your bump is coming on great, dragon fly is so cute!

Lol Mind at the garden full of kale! but it's a great idea to have loads of fresh greens ready to pick.

Hey puppymom, hope your weekend was fun! Got to ask (not sure if you told us before) but do you have dogs? If so, what have you got? We've collies in our family (mums got 3!)

Just rang our midwife (family member) and got our first appt booked in for a few weeks time!


----------



## baby D

Thanks for the house congrats ladies xx

Kerry, you look amazing and bump definately on its way!

Peanut -- that will be lovely to have a family member as your midwife -- very personal care!


----------



## jbell157

Kerry you look awesome! Cute nickname for baby! Glad you're feeling well!

Emma - how exciting for your appointment! Bet you can't wait to get in there and hear the heartbeat.

Mind - I think it's so awesome you've planted a garden. I wish I had a green thumb, but alas it is much the opposite of green lol. 

Puppy - LOL at calling May! But still. It would be so neat if they were all consecutive like that! Also, is it possible to have a 25 day luteal cycle...my chart is wack! I have no idea what's going on.

I'm tired and my brain is fried. I only have 8 more days of school left, but it feels like an eternity! I don't know how I'm getting on. I think I'm mostly in auto-pilot mode. We haven't had a break in over a month and a half and state testing was so exhausting. Uhhh, please hurry summer!


----------



## puppymom

Jess - I don't think you've O'd yet... despite FF giving you crosshairs. Usually any LP 18 days or longer indicated pregnancy. On another note, I'm jealous of your 8 days left... I still have 7.5 weeks. Can't wait!

Kerry - I love the nickname you're giving him/her - very cute! I think here if we want 3D ultrasounds, we pay for them separately. They're not included in the regular prenatal check-ups.

Peanut - I had a great weekend! Ran a 5K race on Sunday, and spent the rest of the weekend doing yardwork (there is still so much more to do)! And yes, we do have a Labrador Retriever (Yellow)... he's our baby.


----------



## MalsKerry

It was $185 for the ultrasound I got the referral from ob. Do you have to pay for normal standard ultrasound? We have to pay for everything in Australia. 

Ok I cheated I looked up how to guess gender from nub and skull theory, but still can't tell from my pics. But that's it I'm not going to find out at the proper scan ! Lol


----------



## MindUtopia

From what I've heard (correct me if I'm wrong those of you who've had scans), the standard scans are free, but you do have to pay for the printouts to take home (unless your midwife is feeling really nice that day and gives them to you for free). It's only a few quid though. Otherwise, I'm assuming the 3D ones you'd have to do privately/pay for.


----------



## puppymom

Here we don't pay for the standard ultrasound.. but defintely do pay for the 3D!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Oh my God you're all a lot of skinny bi*$%es! 

Kerry - you look gorgeous! Totally adorable mini-bump (jealous)...and thanks for the encouragement...I am SO excited for the second trimester. I NEED to get to the gym more often!

In the States, if you can afford (or if your job pays for it) health insurance, then you only pay a portion of the cost for services. In my case, I have to pay 20% of everything pregnancy-related and insurance covers the rest. I'm quite lucky because my job pays not only for my insurance, but my entire family's, so the baby and DH are covered as well. 

As for 3D scans, those are optional for us and cost like $200-300 I think. Otherwise we get a regular ultrasound at each visit, with a more in-depth ultrasound looking at the heart and other important structures at 20 weeks, the "anatomical scan." Since I work in pediatric cardiology, there are two docs in my office who are specifically trained and experienced in viewing the heart in utero. I may end up asking one of them in particular if he wouldn't mind taking a peek at the baby's heart at some point. He is great at it, and I would just love to see my LO's heart so clearly, especially when I see those of other people's kids all day!!

Jess - have you found a yoga class at your gym or will you go to a studio? Any thoughts on planning vacations??

Puppy - You ran a 5K? Was that the couch to 5K race? CONGRATS!!! I've run 3 5Ks, would LOVE to try an 8K!!! And yay for getting the garden going! We just put in some lettuce, tomatoes, jalapeno, eggplant, broccoli, basil and cilantro! In the front we've planted some strawberry plants - I'll have to find a way to keep the critters away from the strawberries this year though! There were little bites out of all the berries, and a very poor harvest for DH and I. I also planted a raspberry bush but expect that will take a year or two to produce much.

Mind - sounds like your body has this baby machine cranked up to full speed! Sorry you're feeling ill...sex does stimulate the immune system though: https://www.webmd.com/cold-and-flu/boost-immunity-8/sex-health-benefits

Baby - has DH said anything about more kiddos since the house buying?! How is it all going?


----------



## MindUtopia

Haha, Gen, I really hope sex stimulates the immune system! Maybe that means I should be having more of it! I'm pretty sure I ovulated last night or in the very early hours of this morning. My CM shifted back to watery-ish with only a hint of something that looked like EWCM (but wasn't as thick and stretchy) last night and I went to bed with horrible cramps. My temp was at the highest its been in recent days (it was like 97.9 something when I first stopped the pill because of the progesterone obviously, but since then dropped down to in the 97.2-5 range and it was 97.52 this morning). That's not an actual temp rise, but I think it's a sign it's getting there, so maybe tomorrow I will get the rise. I really hope so because I feel miserably sick today and I am no longer in the mood for sex! I feel I've done what I had to do this month and now I just want to whine about my ear infection and congested lungs for a few days. Wahhhh!! 

We're leaving for Ireland on Saturday morning until Monday, so I really want to be feeling better by then! If this month works, this might be my last fun trip for awhile and I want to be able to enjoy it. Okay, my complaining is done now. 

Hope you all are doing good! I can't believe two of us are already in/nearing 2nd tri already! :happydance:


----------



## puppymom

Jess - yes, I planned the race for the final run of my C25K, and it was great! I am hoping to do at least one more and then up the distance. 

What is broccoli like to grow - I have never grown it before, but thought a lot about it.


----------



## baby D

Hiya Gen --- he just said he wants to hold off and get in there to see exactly where we will be left financially first xx


----------



## MindUtopia

So, ladies, I think I have officially ovulated and am in the two week wait now! I got a temp rise this morning, and I think the little bit I got yesterday was the start of it, so I'm guessing I ovulated late Wednesday night into early Thursday because that's when I had the worst of the cramping. Woo hoo!!

We only BDed once around then (the day before when I think I ovulated), but I'm happy with that for this month, considering I feel so sick now. We're lucky we had any sex at the rate I'm going with this cold/whatnot! I was actually reading yesterday that regardless of when you actually ovulate, your chances are greatest on the day you have the most fertile CM because that gets them where they need to be to wait to do their job. We didn't do it on ov day but we did do it on the day before when I had tons of EWCM, so FXed. I'm feeling really relaxed about things now that I believe I oved, I'm just glad things are actually still working after 13 years of the pill. (Plus now I don't have to worry about trying to smuggled my Conceive Plus in my carry-on to Ireland - we're flying Ryanair, so definitely wasn't going to check a bag just to bring my fancy lube! LOL). 

Now, I'm off into town to buy the ton of cold medicine that I've been afraid to take the past few days thinking it would stop me from making an eggie.....


----------



## MalsKerry

How exciting mind. That is the perfect time to BD as spermies will have been waiting for eggie! Yey!!!!!

BabyD yey how exciting it will be so awesome getting into your house!!And your DH is on board with TTC just waiting til the right time!! 

Happy times all around

Xoxo


----------



## MindUtopia

So I was a bit naughty and went in to FF and entered a temp value for tomorrow (basically just duplicated today's temp) to see if it would give me crosshairs or not based on the past few days. I wasn't sure if the temp rise I had yesterday (only .02) would truly be considered a 'temp rise' or if it would need two more days after today's rise to decide. And guess what? It gave me crosshairs!! And on the day I suspected, which was the day after the night we BDed! Now I'm feeling really positive that I did know what my body was up to that day because I swore I was ovulating late that evening, which would have 12 hours post-BD. 

We have to get up at 4am tomorrow to leave for the airport (I normally temp at 7am so I know it will be all wonky if I temp at 4am) so I think I am going to use my discretion and my knowledge of missing variables in statistical analysis and just leave the made up value there for now so my chart looks pretty, assuming it stays above the cover line on Sunday.


----------



## jbell157

Ohhhh my gosh!!! We got our state test scores and 99% of my kiddos passed! WOOOHOOO!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so excited. They did so amazing, and as a first year teacher everyone was giving me major props (aka compliments). I'm so proud of them, I actually cried. They have worked so hard and I'm just so blessed to have had such a great first year!


----------



## baby D

Fabulous Jbell! We have not taken our tests yet -- hope mine do so well x


----------



## puppymom

Jess, that's an amazing feeling! Good for you - I bet your students are thrilled as well.


----------



## mrspeanut

What a great result Jess, well done you and the kids!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Mind - LMAO at statistical analysis of missing variables....we are all a bunch of broody NERDS! I love it! Sounds like you had a great first go at TTC!!! Well done on the sexy time, even though you were sick. I hope you enjoy Ireland!!!

Jess - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! You have obviously made a difference for these kids...99% doesn't happen by accident! Major props to you!!! What a relief too, im sure!

Peanut - how is the little kernel? Any symptoms yet? Tell anyone???

I'm sitting here at my dad's house in Seattle...I'm up here to see family (mothers day weekend). Its 3am (Stefan woke me up to eat) and i have to laugh because DH is probably falling over drunk at the moment. He met up with a bunch of his very good friends from his childhood and college years to go to a concert, and I'm sure he's been indulging too much! They always try to party like they are 21 again when they re-unite....the next morning is never pretty. Poor old man :haha:

Tomorrow I'm taking my mon for a pedicure, then brunch with DH and I. She loves to get pampered and she definitely has earned it! These past few weeks she's been so sweet and supportive, letting me complain about my symptoms and reminding me that I will soon feel "glowing." once a mom, always a mom!

I do feel like I'm over the worst of it....still very much with nausea, etc....but not to the point I cannot function. It also helps to be just about 10 weeks...I see a light at the end of the first trimester tunnel!

Off I go back to bed, tummy full of cereal :)

Happy mothers day TO YOU ALL!!!!!


----------



## MalsKerry

Well done Jess you should be so proud of yourself and of all your kids!!


----------



## MalsKerry

Mrs peanut I love your new signatures! January is an awesome time to have a baby!


----------



## mrspeanut

Thanks Kerry and Jen, I hope it's not to premature to be putting the due month as a signature but we are very excited about little popcorn! 

At the moment we havent told anyone except my sister who was here when I did the digital test - I couldn't hold out any longer! She was so excited for me but I've sworn her to secrecy! When we found out we were expecting Henry she was the last to know and I told her over the phone, so she was thrilled to be the first to know this time, and I feel that has helped put that right.

It's our nieces christening in June so we are going to wait till the week after that to tell our parents and dh's sister. If all is well I will be 9-10 weeks. We were going to wait till the 12 week scan but dh's parents and sis are all going away on holiday over that time!

Not many symptoms, just real tiredness and HUGE boobs which is kinda fun ;) lost a bit of weight due to increasing the fruit&veg a bit and not having had a boozy night for a few weeks. I am sure it will catch up with me soon though and the m/s will strike!

Glad you are starting to feel better now Jen, when will you have your scan?

Fingers crossed you caught the eggy mind! Are you now in the TWW?


----------



## jbell157

Thanks everyone! :hugs:

Mind - I hope you caught, I second Emma, are you in TWW?

Jen - I'm glad you are starting to feel well. LOL at your poor DH, mine can sympathize as he stayed up until 3am on Friday night. Naughty boy, but he needs to get it all out of his system now.

D - you're making progress with DH so hang in there! You'll be on the baby train soon enough!

Kerry- Hope you're doing well! Have you thought of any baby names yet?

Well 5 more days of school and 12 days until I'm at the beach woohoo!!!! I'm doing two weeks of summer school when I get back but it's only from 8am to 1pm and I"ll make $1000 so it will be a nice little stipend! I really hope we can go to the beach twice this summer as we may not be able to go next summer (if we have a LO in April or May!) Well I'm off to eat with my mom for mother's day! 

Happy Mother's day to you all! Puppy, we will be able to celebrate it next year!


----------



## puppymom

Jess - we will definitely be celebrating next year... either as brand new Moms, or very soon to be!


----------



## MindUtopia

Jess, yay! Congratulations on your test results! I have a bunch of friends who are teachers and I know how tough and stressful those can be. Sounds like you did an amazing job this year! And hooray for only a little bit longer until it's summer! 

mrspeanut - Yay for that little popcorn! So good to know you are doing well and looking forward to sharing the news with more of your family! 

Jen - Also, yay for 1st tri almost being over and seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. Glad you had a great (first) mother's day! 

Well, we're back from Dublin and I feel like poo still. My respiratory infection was terrible all weekend and I pretty much slept in the hotel while my husband had fun with his cousins. I'm so sad I didn't get to see much of them, but I really needed to not kill myself too much, and that meant resting. I'm sure feeling this ill can't be amazing for whatever might be going on in my uterus, but we'll see. I am 6 dpo. I had soooo much cramping pre/during ovulation and almost none since. If this worked, we'll be coming up on implantation soon-ish, so we'll see what happens. I did have a bit of a temp dip today (though I missed 2 days of temping because I technically didn't really sleep for two nights when we were travelling/sick, so I didn't enter anything for those days, so don't technically know if this counts as a 'dip'). I'm not feeling too optimistic yet that this is an implantation dip, I think I might have just been cold because we got home late last night and didn't have the heat on at all overnight. I've been so tired and sick that I almost haven't even thought about it since last week, so I guess we'll see what happens in the next few days.

In fact, speaking of that, I think it might be time for a nap soon....


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Aww Mind, you poor thing! I'm so sorry you've been so ill! Are you sure you're not coming down with something more serious like pneumonia? Any fevers? And yay for 6dpo! That was the day that I got my first symptom -- my BBs got WAY more sore than they usually get for PMS. I don't know that I ever got an implantation dip....

Anyway, same old stuff here...wake, drive, work, drive, eat....attempt to do something exercise-like (walk), eat, sleep! I am definitely still having plenty of nausea but my attitude is so much better lately. I feel like I have more energy (actually staying up until 8:30 or 9pm now instead of 7pm) and when the heartburn is under control, everything else doesn't seem so bad. 

We went to Seattle this weekend to see my folks and so DH could go to a concert with friends. He got me a lovely card, balloon and orchid plant for mothers day (!). It's so nice now that most people know about the pregnancy (even at work!) because I get all of this positive reinforcement and don't feel like I'm doomed to suffer in silence. 

I did have a random attack of crying while driving with DH in Seattle...I had tried to take a belly pic that morning but was soooo bloated and, well, constipated, that I looked HUGE! I couldn't believe it. And it didn't help that all of a sudden this week my weight SHOT up about 4lbs. I've gained a total of like, 7 lbs already, which I'm sure is not ideal being only 10 weeks along. Luckily the last couple of days the bathroom has gone much more smoothly for me and I feel slightly more normal sized. AND now that I can eat a little bit better, I'm re-training myself to choose healthier foods so that I can get away from my processed-carb safety net.

On top of all of that though....I really do have a true little bump coming in...ALREADY! Lord knows why, but I fear this means I'm going to be a HUUUUGE pregnant woman!!!

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/jenbella83/03eb25d2.jpg

Sorry the pic is ginormous too!!! :haha: (and that is one of me NOT very bloated).

Happy Tuesday all....almost hump day!


----------



## baby D

OMG Gen, your baby bump is looking gorgous! You should feel beatiful! Awwww so so SO broody xx


----------



## baby D

I am off to view house for the second time tomorrow and to meet with IFA! All very exciting! Fingers crossed for me that it goes well, ladies!


----------



## MalsKerry

Mind sorry to hear about you being not well hope you feel better soon!!!

BabyD fingers are crossed woo hoo so excited for you!!

Geny wtf cutest baby bump ever!! You are a skinny bitch too! Love the scrubs btw!! Your belly looks awesome! I have the worst bloating ever, every morning I wake up tummy gone then it's there in the afternoon oh well things we do! The last few days it feels like im in the first tri again felt a bit sick, might be cause im on night shift though. 

Xoxo


----------



## MindUtopia

Gen, I love your bump! I have no idea when to expect these things to start, so that's really awesome to know it can be so early. At least you can wear scrubs though at work, that must be so much more comfortable. 

baby D, good luck with the house!! Hope to hear good news. 

I'm just chugging along. I feel that whatever infection I had is maybe starting to subside a bit, though I still just feel completely exhausted. It's definitely not pneumonia (thankfully, it's hardly in my chest at all). I am prone to pneumonia and had it really badly 2 years ago, like in the hospital bad, so I'm always really alert. This has been all in my head and throat, which is weird for me. People keep saying that a bad cold can be an early sign of pregnancy, but it would have started at like 1 dpo. I'm pretty sure I just have a sinus infection. It needs to get better soon though because I'm already way behind on work and I've not been too productive since I got sick, plus we have fun plans for the weekend and I want to feel better. We're going camping (assuming it doesn't rain) and to a big tarantula exhibition and sale. I used breed tarantulas for the pet trade (yes, I know, it's really weird!) and I LOVE them! I haven't had any the past couple years because I was moving around so much, but we might get a few to bring home. :happydance: Yep, I know, I'm a freak. :haha:

But if I am knocked up, I definitely want to enjoy my last weekend of not knowing, so this sinus stuff needs to go away now.


----------



## baby D

,...............................well...................we got the mortgage ladies!!!!!!!!!!!! 
All going well we should be moving in 6 to 8 weeks! I seriously can not believe it! A lovely 4 bed house!! Things like this don't happen to me hehe am way too excited!


----------



## MindUtopia

baby D said:


> ,...............................well...................we got the mortgage ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!
> All going well we should be moving in 6 to 8 weeks! I seriously can not believe it! A lovely 4 bed house!! Things like this don't happen to me hehe am way too excited!

That's awesome!! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## baby D

Thanks, Mind!!!

I can't quite believe it -- feel like the bank is gonna ring and say sorry - we made a mistake! No morgage!


----------



## mrspeanut

:wohoo: congrats baby D!! :wohoo:


----------



## jbell157

Congratulations D! How exciting! A new house...wow, how cool!

Jen - cute bump, and I don't think you will get huge! I'm glad you are feeling better and have more energy. Things look like there on the up and up!

Emma - How are you feeling? Any symptoms yet?

Mind - I hope you are feeling better. And I'm not to keen on any type of arachnid but to each their own!

Guess who visited me today!!!! Aunt Flo! Woohoo, my cycle is over! I know what day I ovulated and my luteal phase was 14 days which is good. I bought an actual BBT thermometer and I didn't think it would, but it has made a difference! Maybe the battery was dying. Oh well. 

Tomorrow is my last day of school :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I'm so excited. I will definitely miss some of the kids but am ready to see a few go. Plus, I'm so ready for the beach! I go next week! I'm so excited!

Hope you ladies are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## MalsKerry

Woohoo baby d I'm so happy you all must be ecstatic!! Woohoo!!!

Jess how long off school do you have? It's gonna be awesome!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Omg omg omg!!! That is the BEST news!! Well-deserved...now get packing!!


----------



## baby D

shhhh don't mention the packing word ---- head in sand over that one!


----------



## jbell157

Well today was the last day of school...I made it through my first year of teaching. I thought I would be so excited but I'm sad. :nope: My babies cried and so did I. :cry: I'm so sad and I miss them already. But they worked so hard and they deserve to go to the 8th grade. They will be happy soon and so will I. :thumbup:

My mentor says I'm sad because we give so much of ourselves to our kids and then they leave us. She said its similar to having your own kids grow up...if that's so I will be a crying mom! I got a lot of compliments from both my principals and my peer and veteran teachers. The feelings appreciation and compliments create are rivaled by few. I love being a teacher and I'm sure the summer will go by fast...maybe too fast.

School starts back August 1st! I hope to enjoy every day of it! Hope you ladies have a lovely weekend! :hugs:


----------



## mrspeanut

Hey Jess I got told this by an older and much more experienced teacher when I had my first job - "Every year I hate my new class, they are never as good as the last one. Then after a few weeks you start to think they are ok. By the end of the year you love them and you think I don't want them to leave, as the next class won't be as good! 

I have found that each time (although 'hate' is a bit strong!) I love my current form class too, honestly the best year of my career yet.

Have a fabulous (summer?) holiday, I'm so jealous - ours is not for another 8 weeks!


----------



## baby D

oooh Jbell ---- wish our holidats were here - 2 more till half term then another 6 or so!!! 
I am sad to see my class go every year! My first class was the hardest by far though! 

xx

Emma, how you feeling? Any symptoms?


----------



## mrspeanut

The sorest boobs ever and some seriously big bloating going on, but apart from that I feel great (provided I get to bed by 8pm each evening!)

I have my first mw appointment on Friday so very excited. Been looking on the first Tri board and keep worrying about mc. I know what will be, will be, but I can't wait to get to 12 weeks and know whether everything is ok. I would like a private scan before but dh is right when he says we can't afford it.

How is everyone else? Hope you are all having a great weekend xx


----------



## MindUtopia

Jess - Hooray for the end of school!! I can remember how good this felt when I was still a real student (being a doctoral student doesn't count because there is never an end to the year), so I can only imagine how good it must feel when you are the teacher!! Enjoy your summer! Any big summer plans?

Emma - Glad you are feeling great! Hope it's a smooth 1st tri for you. Good luck at your appt this week!

How were everyone's weekends? Mine was good. We went camping for a night a few hours drive from here up in Gloucestershire. We did some walking along the Gloucester-Sharpness canal (which was right next to our campsite) and had a tasty campsite meal of stew and bread (plus some cider!). And then went on up to near Birmingham for the tarantula show on Sunday as planned (we came home with 3 of them! I'm so excited to have pets again). It was just nice to get away. I realized we need to make sure we do more of this before we have babies. 

I did do a test on Saturday morning just because I was worrying too much about camping and walking. It was BFN, which was kinda what I expected. My temps went up a bit more but started to drop quite precipitously this morning, so I'm thinking AF is probably arriving right on time in the next couple days. I know you aren't out until AF shows and I'm only 12 dpo today, but I do genuinely feel like we are out for this month. I'm feeling pretty good about that though considering it was just our first month TTC and my first month off bc. I was really hoping for a February 2013 or later baby, just to try to get us clear of the possibility of winter weather (I plan to have a home birth and I'm afraid of the midwives getting stuck in the snow and not getting to us!), but we didn't want to wait too long to start trying either. I feel like next month is our month (especially because that little girl in India told us it would be! I'm so superstitious) and I'm soooo thankful that my body seems to be working the way it should, with ovulation about when I thought it would come, a normal luteal phase so far, and hopefully AF arriving mostly on time (fingers crossed) so we can start thinking about next month. :happydance:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hello, hello sweet ladies! :flower:
How is everyone doing? Such big news all around --
Baby - when do you start moving? Having a new house is going to be sooo exciting and amazing!
Jess- how is summer vacay so far? Getting relaxed? :sleep:
Peanut - how far along are you now? Feeling okay?
Mind - I see the :witch: got you -- excited about month 2 of ttc?!? :thumbup:
Kerry and Puppy - any new news to share? 

I'm rolling along here, happy to say that I'll be hitting 12 weeks tomorrow :happydance: I've reconciled that my symptoms aren't going to magically go away tomorrow...I'm holding on to week 14 for that! Things are so much improved though -- I can actually function, even if I'm not always feeling the best. I'm eating so much better too, and actually made it to the gym yesterday (and aim to go today as well!) 

Work still takes it all out of me - I don't get much done on weekdays! I'm so glad we have a three day weekend here (Memorial Day). I really need the extra day to just chill and build up some energy! :coffee:

Yesterday we had friends over to test out the new smoker DH got...we had smoked ribs, smoked chicken, homemade beans, coleslaw, homemade guacamole and green salsa....it was amazing! I am still not great eating meats (the fetus is still a bit opposed to the idea), but had 3 ribs and I'm eating a smoked chicken quesadilla right now for lunch! Such progress!!!

Since I have been able to eat better my weight has definitely evened out. I am up about 7-8lbs for this first trimester, which is more than I'm "supposed" to gain, BUT, it really is a lot in the boobs and tummy (I'm definitely rocking a bloaty bump). I think I've just front-loaded a lot of my weight gain, and now that I'm eating well and exercising a bit, I am much less stressed out about it all. :blush: Which is good, because DH was threatening to hide our scale...

We have our next ultrasound on Thursday and I'm super excited, because once everything looks good, we are going to make this pregnancy "facebook official!" Pretty much all of our close friends know anyway! Actually we hadn't told the couple that came over to hang out yesterday, and as soon as I saw the girl, she was obviously looking at my stomach! We told them a few minutes later and she admitted she would have guessed it! Yikes! Time to hit up the maternity secondhand stores...I need some better fitting tops apparently!

I must admit though, I'm glad I still have 28 weeks until this baby gets here...I hung out with some girlfriends yesterday who have a 10 month old, 4 month old and 10 week old. It was a little overwhelming to be surrounded by infants and see how needy they were (and how tired the moms looked). It's time to start mentally preparing!!! :dohh:


----------



## puppymom

Gen, glad you're beginning to feel a bit more like yourself! Your weight gain sounds fairly normal for first tri, isn't it? As for me, nothing new to share, really. Just trying to figure out what is happening this cycle. I thought I had ovulated, and then my temps didn't go up super high (and although FF didn't give me crosshairs yet, if I were doing it myself I would have put them in - according to TCOYF), but today I had a dip. Soooo, waiting to see what happens tomorrow. 

We had our long weekend last week, but could use another! I didn't exactly relax last weekend, and was more exhausted going back to work after it. Oh well... that's what happens when you're having fun!


----------



## MindUtopia

Gen, so glad you are starting to feel better! This gives me hope that when we do get preggo that there is really a light at the end of the 1st tri tunnel! Sounds like you are having a great Memorial Day weekend! I did have a (veggie) burger to celebrate from afar. My husband would be very jealous of your smoker too. He's been dying to get one (though considering only one of us eats meat, I'm not sure we'd put to much use, so I keep distracting him lol). 

I'm still chugging along. I got AF last week, literally right on time, my usual 30 days. She was short and easy and now I'm on to cycle #2. I've always felt like this would be a good month for us and I'm pleased my body has responded so well to being off the pill. My temps have been so consistent already this month so it's feeling lucky! My fertile days will be next week, though if things happen earlier this month, possibly starting over this next weekend. We're going up to stay with friends in London for the weekend, so I've already warned my husband that we might need to silently bang away at our friends' house if I start getting fertile CM! I'm not missing out on this month for anything! :haha:

Other than that, I've just been enjoying the unseasonably beautiful weather we've been having. Doing lots of gardening and we went for a long hike on Sunday (it was actually 'hot'! It's never 'hot' in England). I've gotten a big project done for work recently so also just feeling a bit less stress, which can only be good. I fly back to the U.S. for 3 weeks in July/August, so I'm actually starting to look forward to that now since it's getting close!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## baby D

hey ladies --- gen so glad to hear you are feeling better x

We should be moving at the end of June! x


----------



## mrspeanut

Hello again ladies, glad to see everyone is doing well. I'm still very tired but we finish for half term on Friday so will get a very welcome week off then. It's report time at school so busy busy all the time now!
Had the first mw appointment but had forgotten its not the booking in one so was a little disappointed there was nothing much to say or do. My booking in one is the 16th June so will hopefully get a scan date soon after that.

D so glad to hear you'll be moving in a month :wohoo:

Mind like you I've been enjoying the lovely weather here, it's fab! Good luck with catching the eggy next week!

Puppy did you get cross hairs today? Good luck catching your eggy too!

Gen yay for being 2nd Tri today! (it is 12 weeks isn't it?!) Hope everything still looks fab on Thursday at your next scan.

Hope you other ladies are all ok too. Just a random thought, is this thread still ok here on the WTT board? Have a great week everyone :dance:


----------



## puppymom

mrspeanut -- no crosshairs, actually the "dip" I thought I was having stayed down so I have no idea what is going on! Either I didn't actually ovulate, or something really odd is going on.


----------



## mrspeanut

Let's hope it's an implantation dip! Or if not its just that you will have ovulated in the last day or two. How have your temps been the past couple of days?


----------



## puppymom

They have been all over the place... I am beginning to wonder if I didn't ovulate yet, but can't figure out why my temps keep going up. Maybe I'm having an anovulatory cycle... who knows??


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Puppy - sorry to hear this cycle is being a bit manic! :wacko: How annoying!

Baby - oh my goodness, the end of June is going to come up soooo fast! Are you super excited to decorate?

Mind - heeeeere eggy eggy!! Go GET IT!!! :sex:

Peanut - I think since about half of us are WTT we are probably okay to stay :shrug: And thanks for the second trimester congrats -- I think it technically starts at 13 weeks but it was a big deal to make it to 12! How are your symptoms? Mine were just awful about 7-8 weeks!

Today is ULTRASOUND #2!!! Super excited for the baby (now affectionately called "the beast") to actually LOOK like a baby, instead of like a tadpole. Also super excited to see it move (hope s/he isn't sleeping!). The beast has been treating me pretty well these last few days. I was feeling rough on Tuesday but have been doing well the last two days - I definitely do notice that I'm much more nauseous if I'm tired. Appetite has definitely been up but I am continuing to be able to eat healthier, more normal foods (I can eat eggs again!!!) so my weight has stayed stable for over a week now :happydance: Hopefully that means no lectures from the midwife. PLUS I went to the gym twice this week AND did a hilly walk yesterday. So proud of myself!

DH is getting more and more excited now that he can see my little belly forming. He still isn't ready to *seriously* talk names yet...last night I brought it up casually and his suggestions were "Bob Marley" and "Thor." He for some reason LOATHES the baby naming process...oh well, more power to me. :haha:

Hope you are all doing well and winding down for the weekend! DH and I are keeping it casual this weekend...errands, yard work, etc. My favorite -- lots of time to relax!!! :sleep:


----------



## mrspeanut

Hey Gen, yes the symptoms have kicked up a notch this week and been feeling nauseous a lot more recently. Had my first incidence of throwing up in the loos at work today too! I didn't get morning sickness with Henry till 14 weeks so DH reckons this LO is a girl. Heh heh we'll have to see, he was right last time though! 

Glad to see your keeping well and resisting the urge to scoff loads! I have been weighing myself too just to keep an eye on things and so far have put on 2lbs, I reckon that's one per boob!!

Good luck for your ultrasound later :happydance: if you get chance I'd love to have a peek at your scan!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I've got at least 2 extra pounds per boob at this point!
Waiting for the midwife to come in now...I weighed 10lbs more than last visit!

Oh well appt is over, and no ultrasound! In fact, it's just the heartbeat until 20 weeks! But hearing the heartbeat was awesome! 155-158 bpm! Plus, she said nothing about my weight!!!! Score!

No pics though :(


----------



## mrspeanut

:cloud9: I'm glad you've got to hear that magical little heartbeat again. Roll on 20 weeks!

It's 3am here and I'm awake because of nausea, I hope this is not pattern forming...!


----------



## jbell157

Hey everyone!

I'm back from my vacation and already going stir crazy. I just finished my 900 page book and am starting on another one! I teach two weeks of half days for summer school starting Monday so that will help the time go by but I'm just trying to enjoy my summer holiday right now. Glad everyone is doing well!

D - how exciting about your move. Moving is stressful but it so cool getting a new house. Any new advances on the TTC front?

Puppy - your cycle looks a lot like my last one. You may be right about an anovulatory cycle but hang in there. Also, are you and OH still on for trying later this summer?

Emma - sorry your morning sickness is kicking in so soon. Maybe your DH is right! Are you two going to find out the gender this time around or are you team yellow like Jen?

Jen - glad to hear you're doing so much better. It was rough for you those first early weeks! Sounds like you're doing really great! Are you still team yellow?

Kerry - how is our first little bean doing? Are you still feeling well?

Well I'm off to occupy myself with something...Talk to you ladies soon! :hugs:


----------



## mrspeanut

Hey Jess, welcome back from your holiday. Did you have a good time? 

We are staying on team yellow :yellow: this time. We have all ds's boy things and sil had 3 girls and has always said we can have all her girl things if #2 is a girl, so we're pretty well covered either way. We would quite like the suspense and guessing this time!


----------



## puppymom

Jess, glad you had a good holiday! I get the same way as you partway through the holidays - always need something to do.

Yes, we are planning on TTC later this summer still (if we can hold off that long), which makes this chart even more frustrating! Oh well, we still have a couple of months, so hopefully this is just a one-off.


----------



## baby D

Hey all xx

Gen lovely to hear the heartbeat -- such a special time!

Peanut -- sorry your feeling sick - is it just at night?

Jbell -- we are going to move in, get settled and see how 'we' (he) feels then on the TTC front x


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hello all!
Puppy - I'm glad to hear you are still on for TTC! Any wild, pre-baby plans for the Summer?
Baby - I'm happy to hear that DH is open to considering ttc #3 after you've moved in! Progress!
Jess - are you starting up Summer school soon? No rest for the wicked!
Peanut - Sending lots of energetic, non-nauseous vibes for you! You sound like you're dealing with the pg symptoms a lot better than I did! Strong lady!
Mind - are we making babies, or what?!

Nothing too exciting here -- 13 weeks today so officially in the 2nd trimester! Can't quite wrap my head around it, to be honest. I actually had a terrible weekend with fatigue...couldn't get anything done that I had planned and had a little hormonal cry about it last night to DH. Nausea still here too, but now more of a constant nag than true misery (progress I suppose!) I began wondering yesterday if I'm not a big anemic after my long aversion to meats---I know the midwife tested for that so I'm anxiously awaiting the results. Just in case made sure to have a steak dinner last night :haha:

Still quite tired today...been at work for an hour and a half and ready to go home! 

Looks like somebody has a case of the Mondays....


----------



## puppymom

Gen, sorry to hear you're still feeling a bit lousy. You might be right about the iron, however... could explain a bit of it. Have you been taking any prenatals at all, or just the folic acid?

As for summer plans, nothing too wild and crazy - many house renos, which are not fun! We'll spend a bit of time at the cottage and that's about it!


----------



## MindUtopia

Hi Ladies, hope you all had a good holiday weekend (for those of us in the UK) and are having a good hump day (for everyone else!). 

mrspeanut - hope you are feeling better now! And yay for team yellow! 

Jess - hope you enjoyed your vacation! where did you go? The weather must be really nice and warm there now. We are still struggling to get into temps that don't require a sweater. lol

baby D - woo hoo for moving soon! And for deciding about babies once you are settled! How far away is the new place from where you live now?

puppymom - hopefully things sort themselves out and you are on track for TTC later this summer. It will be awesome when we all are preggo ladies! 

Gen - hooray for 2nd tri! And boo for nausea and tiredness! Have you started getting things ready for baby yet?

Kerry - where are you? And how are you feeling?

I'm still chugging along. I had a bit of a meltdown on Sunday because I got a ton of EWCM on Saturday and my temp went up a bit (we were staying with friends and I was really hot in their place all night). But _because_ we were staying with friends, like on their couch, we couldn't BD and I was so pissed at the thought we had missed our chance this month. But nope, then everything settled back down again and it looks like we are on target to O tomorrow or Friday (same as last month). We've really been trying to put some effort into it this month (unlike last month when I was sick and we were traveling). So fingers crossed! 

We had a nice weekend up visiting my husband's friends from uni and then hung out at home and watched Jubilee stuff on tv Monday and Tuesday, did some cooking, took some walks, and went up on the hill above our village to light our 'beacon' (a massive bonfire) with the rest of the village on Monday night. It was all very fun and relaxing! I like 4 day weekends. I forgot how great they were since I haven't had one in awhile! Now just back to work for the next few days (er, trying to make up for the time I took off) and then we are off to visit with my husband's family down in Devon this weekend. Hopefully I will have ovulated by then and I can sit back and relax and not think of things for another week.


----------



## baby D

Mind, we should be moving in around 3 weeks! Not too far from where we are now -- about 8 mins away in the car BUT it is a much much nicer area so that is a huge bonus! Glad your body settled and on track for Ovulation!!

So, what do you make of this: 

I decide do test the waters on the baby front and said, 'should we sell or donate all our baby things that we no longer need - as if your sure we won't be having another baby planned or otherwise then it seems silly to clutter up the new house?'

His response: No we'll take it with us and store it in the loft! So I pointed out that developers had said the loft is for light weight storage only and he went on to say that the things we have aren't that heavy...and if the loft can hold a workman insulating it then the baby stuff will be fine up there...

What do you think????


----------



## MindUtopia

baby D said:


> Mind, we should be moving in around 3 weeks! Not too far from where we are now -- about 8 mins away in the car BUT it is a much much nicer area so that is a huge bonus! Glad your body settled and on track for Ovulation!!
> 
> So, what do you make of this:
> 
> I decide do test the waters on the baby front and said, 'should we sell or donate all our baby things that we no longer need - as if your sure we won't be having another baby planned or otherwise then it seems silly to clutter up the new house?'
> 
> His response: No we'll take it with us and store it in the loft! So I pointed out that developers had said the loft is for light weight storage only and he went on to say that the things we have aren't that heavy...and if the loft can hold a workman insulating it then the baby stuff will be fine up there...
> 
> What do you think????

That's a great sign! I definitely think he's thinking in the direction of another baby. I know some people like to hang on to stuff no matter what, but I think guys are usually a little more practical than us. If he's willing to move it, it looks good for you guys. :thumbup:


----------



## MindUtopia

And, it appears I'm 1 dpo! Hooray! And O was on CD16 which is when I think I ovulated last month (FF says CD17 but it was a slow rise and I think CD16 since I had the same cramps on CD15 last month as this month). 

We're going away for two nights tomorrow to visit my husband's family (and staying with his grandpa). Not to say babymaking couldn't have happened (we've certainly 'practiced' while visiting grandpa in the past! :haha: once he takes his hearing aid out for bed, he's pretty much deaf) but I'm so relieved to know I don't have to worry about timing sex around hanging out with my mother-in-law. 

What are everyone's plans for the weekend?


----------



## puppymom

I agree with you Mind - and hope you have a good visit!


----------



## baby D

My weekend plans are --- off to the new house to measure up for curtains --- silly thing to be excited over really but, hey, I am!!

Mind -- thank the lord for hearing aids :haha:


----------



## MindUtopia

baby D said:


> Mind -- thank the lord for hearing aids :haha:

Haha, I know, right? :haha:


----------



## MalsKerry

Hello my beautiful ladies I am alive!!!! Sorry I havent written anything in a while, I do come on here every few days I just wait until Im on a proper computer to write anything as I hate doing it on my phone. Im at work at the moment so that makes it a bit hard to.:flower::flower:::flower:

Well it is officially winter over here the last few weeks it has started raining nonstop, really depressing I hate winter....love love love summer...you guys are all going on your holidays and starting to do all summery things where I am staying indoors. I guess our winter isnt as bad as you would all get though. No ice or snow, just rainy and windy.

We got new carpets and new recliners last break so that was pretty exciting, I worked pretty hard on break getting everything out of the rooms, no heavy lifting of course!!

Everything with the baby is good I think, got my big scan next week so thats really exciting!!!! I dont really feel pregnant TBH I have a tummy of course but feel normal otherwise, I do get tired but who wouldnt doing 14 days straight, 12 hr shifts. And Im pretty sure I can feel 'it' moving every day if Im sitting down not doing anything, I guess I will know soon, They just grow so fast!!!!! I have put 3 kgs on which is 6.6 pounds, that was a week ago so I prob have put on a bit more to.

I am really excited about everyones news!!!!

Baby D I am really excited for you about moving in in a few weeks and I definately think DH is leaving it open to having another baby!!! YEY

MindUtopia IM HERE!!!! Lol so your in the 2ww now Yey I hope this is your month that would definately be trippy seeing as that girl in India said so.

GenY my babies heartbeat is about 152bpm it will be interesting to see if we have the same or different sex. are you going to find out? Im not. Yey for not feeling so bad and yey for second trimester!!

Jess glad your on holidays it must be really relaxing......soooooo when are you going to TTC? same date as your ticker???

MrsPopcorn spewing about the nausea.......oh well your pregnant yey and your app is coming up soon. have you told your little one or anyone else? And your team yellow to arent you?

Puppymom do you have any holidays coming up? I think you have mentioned a cottage??? I started gardening last break, its really theraputic. Once you start you just want to keep going til its all done!! But the thought of it and getting motivated to do it is hard lol And you think lots while you are doing it.


Fly home on Wednesday then got my scan on Tuesday I will put the pics up and Ill do a tummy shot to.
xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## puppymom

Kerry, so excited that you can feel LO already! I can't wait to hear about your upcoming scan, and see some pics.

We have a garden here too, and I love it! We have lots of perennial flowers and veggies, as well as a couple of fruit trees. I am hoping to put in some more perennial beds next year, but for now, we've got plenty on our hands. Other than that, yes, we will be going away to our family cottage throughout the summer. One week for sure, and then some other weekends when we can fit it in. I think we have a hot summer coming up, based on what we've already had at this point!


----------



## MalsKerry

That sounds awesome puppymom! Our summers are getting hotter and longer to, its great! Your garden sounds amazing. We dont have a garden out the back its all paving with our pool and ....fake grass hahaha, but we have garden beds out the front so its nice to fix them all up and makes you proud that its your house with the nice garden!!!! Except with it being winter and wet all the weeds are coming through which sucks!

18 weeks today!!!yey

MindUtopia your chart looks promising looks like you did all you can do this month!!! FX'ed for you xoxox


----------



## MindUtopia

Kerry - So good to get an update from you! Glad you are doing so well and feeling baby moving around in there. Don't feel too bad about being stuck in winter! It's freezing here! And it's been nothing but a cold and rainy lately. My husband has family in NZ and they were saying how cold it was and how they had to light their woodstove to keep warm, and we were like, well, yep, we do too...and it's freaking summer! I'm still new to summers in the UK but my husband assures me it gets warmer later in the year. Where I come from, it's usually baking hot and humid by early June. 

Puppymom - Where in Canada are you from again? And what sort of fruit trees do you have? I really want some here (we have absolutely no space for trees) or at least some blueberries and raspberries, but we need to wait til we move to get crazy planting new things. 

Baby d - How is moving? 

Jess - how is summer school going? When do you get a break again? What are your plans for the rest of summer?

Jen - how is that little bean doing?

mrspeanut - how that little popcorn doing?

So here I am at 7 dpo. To be honest, it sounds crazy (no really, _it does_), but I think I might be pregnant. I just _feel_ pregnant even though I'm not sure that is even possible at this point. I definitely feel like we timed things well this month and when we were driving home from visiting family on Sunday, it just hit me that I thought I was pregnant. Just a switch flipped and something in my head just felt different (only 3 dpo though). 

Tuesday night I started getting these weird pin prick feelings, like someone was stabbing me in the uterus with a sewing needle in one exact spot. Like I could put my finger on the exact spot where I felt it. My temp spiked up really high the next morning and it stayed there today. The past two days (6/7 dpo) I've had so much cramping and tenderness down there. It's been mainly on the right side of center, around where I felt the pin pricks a few days ago, and I am pretty sure I ovulated from the left ovary this month, so it's not anything held over from ovulation. You can see my chart below. My temps didn't get close to this high last month except for one night we were camping and I was super hot in the tent all night (that doesn't count really).

And the past two days, I've just felt really out of it and off, tired, a bit foggy in the brain, and I don't think it's nausea, but my stomach just feels like it wants to reject food a little bit, plus I have a headache. Actually, I feel hungover. That's probably the best way to describe it. Except I haven't had a drink since one glass of wine at dinner with the family last Saturday. I've also been getting a lot of CM, watery/creamy stuff, and noticeably more than last month. I just checked to see what was in there and noticed my CP is also really high. Almost out of reach like it is at O time. It was definitely low and easy to feel late last week. I've heard lots of CM and a high CP is an early pregnancy sign, but I am trying not to read too much into all of this. But Gen, I went back and read through all your early symptoms and I feel pretty much _exactly_ the same. Um, so, hmmmm....yeah. :shrug:

While I think it's too early to be feeling any of this, I might try to take a test on Sunday (10 dpo) depending on how I feel in the next few days. It's our 9 month wedding anniversary. It's also Father's Day and it would actually mean a lot if I was preggo because DH and I both lost our dads when we were young, so it's usually a kinda heavy day for us. But I'll see how I feel the next few days and then decide. But oh man, I could go for a nap right now instead of working....:wacko:


----------



## puppymom

Mind - we're in Ontario... the only fruit trees we have are apples, and only a pair of them, but it's nice for now! It takes so much time to develop exactly what you want in your yard and garden - but well worth it in the end. There's still so much I want to do out there!

I have my fingers crossed for you that this is your month - it sounds very promising! I have heard people describe the feeling of being hungover before, when they clearly knew they were pregnant, so interesting that that's what you're describing right now. Your chart sure looks good. Hoping those temps stay up for you!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Mind - I'm terribly excited for you! That does sound almost exactly how I felt. I think by 6DPO I "knew," and we had also timed things very well. If you did catch, what would the EDD be? PS - my first faintly + test was 10 dpo, and I got a + digi on 11!!!

Mal - so great to hear from you! Would love another bump pic! When is your gender scan? I can't believe you don't "feel" pregnant -- I'm jealous! I feel like a walking incubator for this fetus!

Peanut - how's the popcorn? Poor thing, you're probably too exhausted to type!

Puppy - yay for gardening! I have strawberries going at the moment but some critter keeps eating them before they are ripe (my prime suspects are the birds...) - otherwise we have a tiny blueberry plant and a raspberry plant, but they will take a few years to produce. My lettuce is growing well and the broccoli is coming along, but we could really use some sunshine! We are a bit like the UK here in the Pacific Northwest...we don't really warm up consistently until July, and then we stay nice through the beginning of October.

Baby - curtains can TOTALLY be exciting when they are YOUR curtains in YOUR house!!! Thrilling that DH didn't want to donate the old baby stuff!

Things around here are pretty calm (for once!) I have my days where I feel pretty good and my days where I still feel quite rough, but I'm definitely out of the worst of it. I had gained quite a bit of weight in my first 10-11 weeks, but now haven't gained a thing since then, so while I'm still "ahead of the curve" (11 lbs gained), I'm starting to even out! Plus I have a little bump now which is just super fun. I think it feels a bit more real to DH now that he can "see" the baby growing in me! 

My next scan isn't until 20 weeks (THE big anatomy scan), but luckily we have ultrasound in our office (we perform a lot of echocardiograms, ultrasound of the heart) so one of the techs generously offered me a little peek at the baby this week and OMG so cute. It has fingers and toes and a nose and it kicks and wiggles! I still can't feel it moving yet but hope to soon! And yes, we are still team yellow :yellow:

I'll try and post pics of the ultrasound and bump soon...at work now so should pretend to be doing something more productive......... ;)


----------



## MalsKerry

Mind I would definately describe it as being hungover at the Start you definately sound pregnant I am so excited for you I can't wait til you test! 

We are going on a road trip left 530 this morning just for a night 4 hours away, in the car still got a few hours left. Mal is going shooting and I'm going shopping lol 

I went shopping and got a few tops and maternity jeans and this is the best news ever......I got new bras as my B cup ones no longer fit!! Gues what I'm in now......DD's they look amazing!!!! Hahahahaha I'm so happy lol I feel really good right now, I'll send a pic when I get home 

Xoxoxoxox


----------



## jbell157

Hey everyone!

Glad to hear all my preggo loves are doing well!

Kerry - have a great time on your trip!

Jen - glad you are feeling better! Get a picture of your baby bump on here so we can ohhh and ahhh at it lol.

D - soooo exciting about your house and DH's position on the baby items! Sounds very promising.

Puppy - I wish I could garden; however, I can't keep anything alive. I had two little house plants going but I moved them from my classroom to my house for the summer vacation and they have both keeled over since then :(

Mind - FX for you!!! I bet you're pg! Remember the little girl in India? How cool!

Emma - how are you doing?

Summer school is over tomorrow! Hurray! So I'm officially free for the rest of the summer. The beach was awesome and I really want to go back. We are trying to plan a trip to Miami to see the Braves play the Marlins at their new stadium and to go to South Beach. I have been reading like crazy. I'm on the fifth book of my series and each book is 1000+ pages...yikes! They are so intriguing, at the moment though I am a little burnt out.

As for my wonderful cycles, they have improved. Yay! I know exactly when I O'd so as of today I am 1 DPO. We didn't try this month as we are supposed to technically start next month. However, I don't know if we are going to. We are still very much on the fence and thinking about putting it off for another year. If we do decide to try it will only be for the July and August cycles. If we don't get a little bean we will definitely put it off another year. 

In other news we got a new puppy! His name is Banks and he is a lab/rottweiler mix. He is almost 13 weeks and is already 25 pounds. He is going to be a monster. He is so smart and loves to fetch and play tug a war. We are going to the lake this weekend and hopefully he will love playing in the water with the other dogs. We are really excited about having a new addition to our family! I will try and find a way to attach a picture of him. 

Well, I'm off to get ready for the second Heat Thunder game! Hope you have a wonderful evening lovelies!


----------



## MindUtopia

Thanks ladies!! I'm feeling pretty good about things today. I don't have as much cramping as the past two days, just a bit of tingly sensation around the pubic bone. But the hangover feeling continues, though it seems to lift quite a bit by noon, just feel tired after that. This morning I almost thought I felt nauseous but it was more than feeling of when your stomach is really empty and you feel a bit dizzy and like you almost could be sick but not really. Does that make sense? My temps went up a little more this morning, and I'm amazed at how different the post-O line is this month compared to last. Last it just went up a little and then went almost straight across until AF when it dropped. This month it's gone up really vertically. I feel like that's a good sign. My CP is still high and I'm getting some ridiculous CM, like I've never seen things like _that_ come out of _there_ before. I almost caved and took a test this morning, but I pee like a racehorse so there was no way I could hold it in for 3 hours. I'm going to wait until Sunday like a good girl. 

I still can't not think about what that little girl in India told us, that we'd have a baby by June 21st. FF says AF is due June 21st. I'm trying not too think too much into it, but I'm superstitious so it's hard. 

Gen, LMP was May 23rd and I'm going on the assumption I have 29-30 day cycles which is what they used to be, so saying 30 days, _if_ there was anything in there, EDD would be March 1st. I would want the latest possible EDD because I want to go natural and not be induced unless I went over 42 weeks, so I'm going with 30 days. That's weird to think about though.


----------



## MindUtopia

So ladies, I was a really good girl and I waited until Sunday to test like I said I would! 

But, frankly, I didn't even need to test. I knew I was up the duff by Friday night. There was no mistaking it. _I just felt so pregnant. _

Anyway, I got up and tested with FMU today. My heart has never beat so loudly as when I was peeing in that cup. It literally sounded like it was going to jump out of my chest. 

So here are my tests: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1057313-10-dpo-superdrug-frer.html



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! :happydance:


----------



## puppymom

Ahhhh!!! Congratulations, Mind! Nothing like that natural instinct, eh?!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Ooooooooh myyyyyyyyy goooooodness!!!!

So meant to be! So exciting! And on Father's Day!!!!! Did you tell DH yet???

Aaaaaahhh!!! I can't use enough exclamation points!


----------



## MindUtopia

GenYsuperlady said:


> Ooooooooh myyyyyyyyy goooooodness!!!!
> 
> So meant to be! So exciting! And on Father's Day!!!!! Did you tell DH yet???
> 
> Aaaaaahhh!!! I can't use enough exclamation points!

Yep, I told him. Naturally, he decided to be a lazy butt and sleep in this morning. I woke up having to pee at 6:30am, took my temp and it had gone up even more, so I was like, alright, I'm so doing this and got up to go test. Thankfully, I'd hid the tests in the bathroom the night before. Bam, they were both positive right away......and then I had to potter away for _4 hours_ until he decided to get up at 10:30! :haha: I didn't think I could wake him up without sounding all weird like something was up and I figured it might be the last few hours of his life that he technically doesn't have to worry about other little person, so I'd let him have his time to sleep. When he finally woke up, I asked if I could make him coffee in bed. We've started doing this in the past few months in anticipation of when we will have babies and not be able to laze around in bed all morning. 

So I made him coffee and me some herbal tea and brought up a tray of nuts and fruit like we usually have in bed when we are doing breakfast in bed. I thought I would tell him after he had his coffee and some food, but it's actually surprisingly hard to work "I'm pregnant!" into casual conversation about what we needed at the store today. I was just getting to the point where I was just going to blurt it out and then naturally, he was like "ooh, this coffee is really working, I have to poop!". :haha: I really couldn't follow that with, "so you're going to be a dad". 

So he went to have a morning poo, and I got a new idea. I ran downstairs and found a really pretty pottery flower pot that I brought over from my old apartment in San Francisco but never potted anything it. We'd just been talking about how nice the weather is today and that we needed to go open up the greenhouse (it's been raining here for like the past 2 weeks but suddenly today it's sunny again). I put the test in the pot and put it out on the shelf in the greenhouse with all our pepper and chili plants. Then when he came down to make the breakfast, I told him I had something to show him outside. He was like, 'Is it something exciting?' and I was like, 'yes, it is!' and he was like, 'Is it alive?' (we get a lot of weird wildlife in our garden some days) and I was like, 'you could say that'. I took him out to the greenhouse and told him to go in and look. He saw it, picked up the test, and I was like, 'we have something new growing!' Poor guy, I think was just confused because he never even saw a pregnancy test before so had no idea what it was or how to read it! But then he hugged me and we cried. :cloud9: We both lost our dads when we were teens, so Father's Day is an extra special day to get to celebrate starting our own family. It kinda feels like they both have a hand in all this somehow. 

Now I'm totally rocking this pregnant thing for all I can, getting him to wash all the dishes, hang up the photo frames we've had lying around forever, and the wall tapestries we brought back from India, got to go to the store and bought all my favorite snacks (who knows what I might develop an aversion to so have to be stocked up, _right?_). 

I also told one of my best friends from high school. She is a doula and has always been my main resource on pregnancy, so I felt like I had to tell her so I could have someone else to talk to about this. I'm going to visit my mom in the U.S. in a month, so assuming everything goes well, I'll tell her then!

Woo hoo!!!


----------



## jbell157

Congratulations Mind! How exciting and what a great story. I'm so very happy for you. It's so amazing how you just new! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## MindUtopia

Thanks, ladies!! Is morning sickness (or as I like to call it now, all night long sickness) supposed to start this early? I would technically be 3 + 5 today (AF isn't due til Thursday) and I've been nauseous since Friday. Like literally, since Friday and the worst is during the night the past two nights (I guess because my stomach is empty). I've just woken up feeling like I'm going to puke like 3 times a night. I couldn't sleep past 5:30am because I felt so gross. (Yep, I'm complaining already and it's only day 2). Anyway, getting up so ridiculously early, meant I could take the digital test I had squirreled away. I was going to save it til Wednesday or Thursday because I heard they aren't always as sensitive, but I figure if I feel this shitty, there should be high enough HCG levels to make it positive. So now it feels official. :happydance:

I'm going to go drink my ginger tea and eat an oatcake now.

And enough about me, how is everyone else? How were your weekends?
 



Attached Files:







17th of June - 08.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MalsKerry

Omg omg omg that is unreal mind!!!! I'm so happy for you and hubby!!!!!

Yey best news I've heard all weekend!!!!

The symptoms were worse the earlier on it was, when I didn't know I was pregnant, the cramping bloating etc, I never felt sick til week 6 but yep sounds like your going to get it full force!! 

Amazing!!!!!!! Xoxoxox


----------



## MalsKerry

Jess sounds like your gonna have your hands full with your baby Banks!!! He sounds beautiful can't wait to see a pic xo


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Mind - I was getting nausea right off the bat as well - definitely worse on an empty stomach, hence my record setting weight gain in the first trimester! LOL! I really hope you don't get it severely!

Jess - I want pics of the new baby!!!!


----------



## jbell157

How are all my preggo lovelies? Hopefully well! :hugs:

D and Puppy we are now the minority lol! :winkwink:

Well we had a crazy weekend. We went to the lake at the spur of the moment with my brother-in-law and his girlfriend and had such a blast. Her dad owns an amazing lake house two boats and a jet ski. It was fantastic! I tried water skiing for the first time and it was interesting, and fun. But mostly we just rode around in the pontoon and ski boat. We also tried to get Banks to swim but he wouldn't have it. Maybe when he is older. By the way, I have realized I will need to be the tough one with our children just based on my DH's behavior with our new addition. He let's him do whatever he wants and babies him constantly! Right now Banks is going through an "I think I need to be on the couch" phase that _I am _ trying to break. But I just looked over and guess who is on the couch...yep...

Banks is now 13 weeks and weighs a whopping 25 lbs. He is going to be a monster...but an adorable monster :winkwink:

The first two pictures are from when he was 11 weeks old. The last is from this past weekend.
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 54.3 KB
Views: 5









download1.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 5









banks.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## puppymom

Oh gosh, I love dogs, especially puppies! He's so cute, Jess.

We definitely are the minority now... still hanging on though. We'll see if I can make it until the end of the summer to start trying. I am excited though - very ready to make this happen.


----------



## MalsKerry

He is beautiful Jess!!!

Mind you will work it out what works with you but yeah I agree with Jen you need to keep eating all the time, it works like don't leave it eat as soon as you wake up to. My thing was whole grain crackers and cheese! And I was so thirsty all he time, I could never quench the thirst


----------



## MindUtopia

Jess, Banks is sooooo cute!! And your family's lake house sounds awesome. I love having those sorts of places to escape to. My husband's grandfather has a beach cabin along the English Channel cliffs. It's literally just 3 rooms, so a living room with a futon, then rooms with a bed and bunk beds, no electricity or running water, no indoor toilets, but it's right on the beach and it's my favorite place to go. It's so nice to get away from your life sometimes and just have fun (and I'm sure it's even more so with a puppy!!). 

So ladies, I'm still chugging along. The nausea is still there, though I feel like I'm getting used to it now. You're right, eating does help. I've been drinking my ginger tea and just snacking all day, not eating massive meals, but mostly little things. I'm not hungry as much as I just need to constantly eat. Thankfully, so far, I'm not totally turned off by healthy food so what I'm eating is really good. We'll see how long this lasts though!! I did have a moment this morning when I was like, I should have a banana and then I was like, no, that sounds gross, I want cheese. I'm wondering if it's starting! So far, my favorite things are cheese and crackers too, Kerry, and also bagels with butter (yum!!). 

In other news, my husband's at a job interview at the moment, so keep your fingers crossed for him, ladies!! His current job is starting to get annoying. His boss is kinda a jerk and the company is really badly run and there's no room for advancement. Some people have been there 6 years and they make nothing and have never had a raise. It was good when we needed the income after he finished school, but he realized it time to move on since all his friends he works with are also slowly jumping ship and leaving for other opportunities. This would be a job more in his field (he does marketing and online/social media stuff for outdoor equipment/gear companies - think like, REI or North Face), and this would be for a company that makes equipment for mountain bikes and dirt bikes. It's in a good location and would mean he's making more. He said the interview went really well (he's headed back to work now), so I'm hoping it's a good sign! I need him to get a new job in the next couple months, so he can claim his paternity benefits there! :winkwink:


----------



## baby D

Well we might be in the minority --------------but my period is a day late!! Not really a huge deal i guess but I can'tr help but get a little excited!!

OH might just faint on me though what with being in the middle of a big move n all --- ah well, no doubt it is just that - late!

So my other news --- have been kinda 'head hunted' for a position in another school!! A primary school so has the littlies too (yay) so I have a rather sudden job interview tomorrow!!! 

Wish me luck 

and love to all you ladies xx


----------



## MalsKerry

Hey Beautiful ladies :flower::flower::flower:

How is everyone going? About to start your weekends soon Im guessing?? Its friday night here in Oz. Im at work so no weekend for me, just earning as much as I can before I leave lol.

We had my 20 week scan on Tuesday. Everything came back all good so we are relieved at that. Nurse said 'it' had long legs....YEY!!!! Like me!!! hahahaha Didnt find out what we are having of course but she could tell, so wierd how she knows and we dont. SO excited!!! and its heartbeat is 150bpm now. I have a few pics but will have to wait til I get home to put them up, Ill put a bump one up to, My tummy is definately pregnant looking now and not bloated looking. We have been buying all the big stuff and most of everything we will need for the first few months as we wont have heaps of money to throw around. Gonna wait til after the baby shower to buy all the little stuff and clothes.

BabyD any news did AF come?? If not eeeeekkkkk!!!!! how long til you test? could it be a possiblity that you are? Is he just *ahem* pulling out? or not even? How did your interview go? xoxoxoxox

Mind and Jen how you feeling??

MrsPeanut you went for your first app didnt you?? How did it go?


xoxoxoxoxox:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## baby D

Everyone ----- I GOT THE JOB!!!!!!
Tho I am very exited -- I am also rather nervous about moving schools and leaving my team behind as they are amazing!

Also --- we move on the 29th!!! So one week today!!!! Sooo much change!

Sadly, AF arrived -- 2 days late but here! 

And Kerry, sometimes we are using condoms and sometimes not and pulling out ..... so could have been possible!


----------



## MalsKerry

Wow Baby D Im so happy for you a new job and new house in a week!!!! How awesome is that!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## jbell157

Congrats D!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Geez Louise! Big news all around - congrats Baby D!!! What ages will you be teaching? How fun and CONGRATS!

Mind - I'm glad you're not feeling too rough, and I'm jealous that you're craving good foods! Noticing any other symptoms?

Kerry - soooo exciting that SOMEONE knows what IT is!!! IT has a GENDER!! I'd loooove to see pics of the nursery if you've gotten it set up already. We've just bought the stroller (the BOB stroller was on sale for 20% off so we HAD to!). Of course I have a crib picked out...but trying to wait a little bit to make any more purchases!

I'm chugging along here too...some days are good (yesterday I took the dog on a good, hilly walk, then did some squats and stretching after), and some days are less good (today I'm tired, nauseous and crabby). Right now the pizza delivery-person is on their way and DH should be home any minute too. I'm ready to RELAX and REST all weekend!

I definitely want to see bump pics from all you preggo ladies...and I want you pre-preggo ladies to have a margarita for me!


----------



## MalsKerry

Yum Margarita. I am so not put off by alcohol. I of course havent had a drink and wouldnt have a drink but damn its so appealing still!! I am not put off by alcohol whatsoever like alot of women are when pregnant.

Yey Jen sounds like your finally getting a break!! I think we will start painting the nursery this break as I ordered the quilt and picked the theme out and start setting it up. We have bought pram, car seat, chest of drawers, and some toys to match the theme to put on the shelf in the nursery. I bought a portacot and a jumperoo as they are expensive and we have the money now. Ill put a pic up when its starting to look like a nursery. It is getting really exciting now!!!! Half way there!!!! 

Enjoy your sunny weekends ladies!!!!


----------



## mrspeanut

Hi ladies! It's great to read such fab news from you all. I've not read everything I've missed but had a quick look, definitely bedtime reading for me! Super news baby D about your job and house, really happy for you :) Mind I am thrilled you have your :bfp:! Congratulations!! I saw you on the first Tri board where I have been lurking searching for info- I've been bleeding brown blood on and off for just over two weeks. Dh and I have been really worried but trying to show we're not! But overnight last night it got worse so we went to a&e this morning. It seemed the only thing to do - docs and epu closed and i phoned midwife but she said there was nothing she could do. So we went and were told it was a threatened miscarriage. I got thoroughly checked out and they confirmed blood was there but cervix looked ok and in fact she couldn't see an obvious reason for the bleeding. Then we had the briefest of scans but got to see our little popcorn for the first time :cloud9: The consultant doesn't normally scan on a weekend but he made an exception for us (i think because it was quiet) and we were so grateful. I feel 100x better now we have seen our little p is moving and has a heartbeat :) The proper dating scan is on Tuesday so hopefully they can tell us whether baby is measuring correctly and maybe what's causing this bleeding. I feel I've been living in a daze the last couple of weeks and been so tired with working and looking after Henry too. Dh has been amazing. I didn't realise how stressed he'd been till I saw tears in his eyes when he saw the scan. They think I may be a little anaemic, just waiting for bloodwork results this afternoon.
Not doing much for the rest of the day now, but happy to bum about tbh! Hope you're all having a good weekend xxx


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Omg Mrs. Peanut!!! How scary!! I'm so sorry forthe scare but so happy to hear you got to see lil' popcorn moving around!! I think dark brown blood is much less of a worry than bright red, hopefully just a result of the placenta forming and invading into your tissue. Sending huge hugs!

Kerry - I didn't crave alcohol until recently. Now I'd loooove a drink. A cold Corona with lime on a summer day is bliss!


----------



## MalsKerry

MrsPeanut glad you got to see your little popcorn and glad to hear everything is ok. Like Jen said at least it was not bright red blood. Your poor Dh to :-(

Sorry to hear you have had such a hard time lately:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MindUtopia

Baby D - Yay! Congrats on the new job! And good luck with the move! That's a lot in one week, but obviously it's all meant to be. 

mrspeanut - Ah, that must have been so scary! To be honest, wiping makes me nervous already. Even though we all know spotting can be normal, I'm sure it feels totally different when it's actually happening to you. So glad to hear it all turned out okay! Can't wait to hear about your scan! 

I'm doing good. I actually feel much better than last week. I keep reminding myself that this is the calm before the storm. My friend, the doula, said it's pretty normal to have lots of pregnancy symptoms right away and that they get better for a couple weeks but come back with a vengeance around 6/7 weeks. I have an 8 hour flight at 7.5 weeks, so I'm guessing that's going to be _awesome_! I pity the person in the seat next to me. My boobs still hurt a lot, especially at night and when I wake up and I'm more hungry than normal and I get tired earlier at night, but the nausea I had initially has faded somewhat and just mildly comes and goes now. 

I put a call into the midwives so hopefully they'll call back to schedule my first appt in the next week or so. I've started buying a few maternity things, because let's face it, my bloated ass isn't going to fit into normal clothes anymore after a couple weeks. I was in desperate need of new clothes anyway because I literally haven't been clothes shopping in year and I needed something nice looking for my work travel. I tried to get a few things that didn't scream "I'm obviously pregnant and wearing maternity clothes" but ooh, they are so comfortable and cute. I'm tall with big boobs and curvy hips, which is an odd combination, so I'm starting to think maternity clothes might be the way to go in life.

I'm going with the assumption that everything is going to be totally fine with this pregnancy and have already tentatively scheduled myself to start prenatal yoga at the end of August and started researching doulas (we want to have a home birth, so I definitely want a doula). We even went and had a look at baby clothes/things this weekend, and since we really don't want a pram/stroller (I just can't get over how expensive they are! And I really can envision when I'd use one with a baby), my husband has been drooling over trekking packs with baby carriers that will fit baby and all our shopping when we go into town. He loves gear and now he's getting obsessed with baby gear too! 

How was everyone's weekend? Ours was good. We just did some shopping, ran errands, cleaned, went hiking and then lazed around on the couch. It was nice.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Mind - I'm super glad you're feeling well! I must concur with your Doula friend - I felt rough right at 4 weeks, then okay until about 6 weeks. I did my cross-Atlantic travel at 6-7 weeks and oy...I will admit, it wasn't super fun. Food smells on airplanes are difficult to escape. I had a load of ginger tea bags to sniff when I felt queasy, which sort of helped. I actually think the worst part was the flight home when I couldn't sleep because there was a large group of 12-14 year-olds on the plane with us that had been on a school trip and were SOOOO loud. I wanted to hit them all with a baseball bat.

I'm considering using a doula...but will be having a hospital birth with a midwife. Plan to labor in the water at home through the first stage of labor, then go in for the rest and, let's face it, I'm probably going to get an epidural. I'd love to say I trust myself to go it all natural but I'm really not great with pain...

It is time for DH and I to sign up for birthing classes though (apparently they fill up fast?) There are so many to choose from, including the basic classes at the hospital to more 'hippie' type "birthing from within" classes. I'll have to get an honest opinion from the MW when I see her on Thurs. I think my husband might mentally check out if the class is too 'spiritual journey' and not enough 'here's how the process works.'

I'm thrilled to be 16 weeks today -- for some reason this feels like a big milestone to me...perhaps it's because this is the "magic" week for some women to stop feeling nausous? I'm hopeful, nothing too bad today yet!!!

Weekend was spent sleeping much of the time, shopped for produce at a farmer's market, went on a good hike with some friends (my extra weight and decreased lung capacity/need for more oxygen was totally noticeable!) and BBQ'd last night!

Finally have a nice easy week at work with my doc out of the office, it means I can come in a bit later and leave a bit earlier. WHOO HOO!!!


----------



## MindUtopia

Gen, definitely look into getting a doula. One of my friends is one (sadly, she lives in the U.S. so she can't be my doula) but she's already been such a great resource. We are lucky that obviously everything around birth is free here, so we'll have the extra money to spend on a doula, but I think it would be totally worth it no matter what. I won't be having any other family there other than my husband (my mom is too far away to plan that and I really don't want my MIL seeing my vag, to be honest), so having another woman there who is rooting for me and making sure my wishes are respected is really important. Your plan to stay at home as long as possible and in water sounds great. I really want a water birth. Could you birth in water at your hospital? So many hospitals are getting birthing pools now, it's great! Also, not to hammer on about my wacky hippie approach to birth, but have you thought about hypnobirthing classes? I think that's what we'll do for our birth preparation classes. I've heard it's awesome and makes a big difference in relaxation and pain management. Being at home, pain relief won't even be an option so I want to give it a try.


----------



## MalsKerry

bahahahahahahaha you girls crack me up. Mind I would definately not want my MIL seeing my vag either, and it is such a personal time I would feel wierd if anyone else was there to, except the experts!!! Maternity clothes are the best, not that I have bought much just a pair of jeans but there sooo comfy and everything is stretchy. Having said that because it is maternity they hike the prices up, I have just bought long tops and a long jumper. I saw that you had posted on that hypno birthing thread, Im going to look into it aswell, prob wont end up doing any of it but I guess I could get some ideas. 
Jen your birthing plan sounds like what I would want to do, first part at home where I feel comfy then later go to the hospital. I am going to see how long I can go without having an epidural to. I have a high pain threshhold but cant guarantee I wont need one. I always think of those ladies in the native tribes in Africa, Insdonesia etc and they have to walk miles to give birth and they have no drugs and just the older ladies of the tribe help them through it all. They are very inspiring and make me want to do it au naturale. Yes I have watched too many documentaries!!!!!! lol:blush:


----------



## mrspeanut

Good on you Mind for going for a home birth. I tried for one with Henry, sadly it didn't work out. Are you going to have a pool? I had a big inflatable one and it was BLISS!

This time round it'll be a hospital birth for me, but I don't mind, hopefully there'll be more time to get settled in and hopefully it'll be more fun than last time lol! 

I've never heard of anyone here having a doula. Is it not a bit like just having another midwife? I'd be funny about mil seeing my you-know-what too so just like last time it'll be me and dh at the birth and that's all (except obviously the midwife/doctor!)

Really nervous about this dating scan tomorrow morning. The bleeding seems to have stopped again now thankfully. I just hope they can find out why it's been happening. And moreso i hope little popcorn is growing big and strong. Good news is I'm not anaemic, those multivitamins must be working.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Peanut - I'm so excited to hear the results of the scan tomorrow -- surely everything will be WONDERFUL! I can't believe you'll be 11 weeks tomorrow...almost out of the first trimester already.

A doula is a birthing coach...she doesn't do any of the medical stuff that a midwife does, and has no part in delivering the baby. Instead she is there to be your cheerleader, give DH a break, and make sure that your birth plan is implemented as you wished. It's like a best friend who knows the PERFECT thing to say, and can tell you just how to breathe to make it through the next contraction. I'm probably missing a lot of other stuff they do....Mind? Fill in what I've left out!

I LOOOOVE maternity clothes -- I got my two pairs of maternity jeans by week 4 and they've been a lifesaver, even when my bump was just bloat. I've still got very few tops as I also am hesitant to spend the money....and seeing as I mostly wear scrubs to work it is just weekend clothes that I need, so old t-shirts had been working well (up until now...recently the boobs are too big and the bump pokes out a little). I can tell I'm about due for a shopping trip though --- having a very rough time coming out of my closet with anything that fits half-decently for a dinner out with friends.

My MIL is going nowhere near my vag. The old hag has "mentioned" quite a few times (before I was preggo, even) how she has been in the room for almost all of her other grandkids being born (of course, they were her DAUGHTER'S kids!). My DH and I are the only two people I'm sure of being in the room, and probably my mom because as much as she drives me insane, when it comes to being maternal, she's top notch. I can imagine she'll be a very calming influence. Probably everyone but DH will get kicked out for the actual pushing though. We'll have to see how it goes...


----------



## MalsKerry

Good Luck Mrs Peanut cant wait to hear the results xoxoxo:hugs:


----------



## MindUtopia

mrspeanut - Good luck with the scan! Can't wait to hear how it goes! It's great to know everything seems to be going perfectly so far. I bet it was just one of those things where your body does something weird for absolutely no reason. Looking forward to seeing those scan pics though!

Gen - That was a perfect explanation of what a doula does. She's basically just a support system for mom during birth and also just a resource in planning for birth. A lot of doulas also run birth preparation classes or new parent support groups, and have lending libraries so you can borrow books about pregnancy, birth and parenting from them while you are a client. Some of them also do things like placenta encapsulation (yes, I'm totally doing it and drinking a placenta smoothie after birth too - my husband is already freaked out about it! Becoming a dad, no problem, piece of cake, but the idea of me eating my placenta is weirding him out! :haha:). Some of them also do postpartum doula work, so they come to your house and check up on you, debrief with you about the birth, help with breastfeeding, are on-call to answer questions, will make you a meal or do some housework if you are overwhelmed and exhausted, etc. 

So I heard from the midwives today. They took all my details and said they'll be in touch to schedule my first appointment - at my house! I love it. They're coming to me! I don't even have to go anywhere. I hope they keep it up. I'd love to have all my appointments at home if I can help it. Also, I ordered some more maternity clothes yesterday. I'm loving them so much, I needed more. It's just a pair of jeans and some tops (I've been getting the 2 for £10 or 3 for £12 sets, nothing fancy, I just need it to not make me look too bloated!). My jeans had stopped fitting amazingly well _before_ I was pregnant, so there is no way I'm going to try to squeeze my bloated self into them now! 

Do any of you ladies have journals? I've never done one, but I started a pregnancy journal today because I've been tired and icky and being way too lazy to get much work done.


----------



## mrspeanut

I think I should send dh on a doula training course - last time he spent most of the time in the kitchen cooking food and making brews whilst I laboured in the living room with the midwifes support! Lol, I've told him he's got to do all the back rubbing and motivating this time and not be such a scaredy cat!

Scan went brilliantly :cloud9: and baby measures 12 weeks! I've been jumped forward a whole week! So we've announced it now and it's felt great to finally tell people and feel a little more relaxed. There is no obvious reason for the bleeding so I'm taking that as a good sign and that it seems to be just 'one of those things'. I'm determined to start enjoying this pregnancy now!

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w366/mrspeanut3/0a6534a7.jpg


----------



## GenYsuperlady

OMG look at the little wiggle! It's ADORABLE!!! YAY for healthy and happy at 12 weeks!!!


----------



## MalsKerry

Omg mrs peanut look at your beautiful little baby! 12 weeks woo hoo! How fast is it going! Awesome pic I'm very pleased for you! Xoxox


----------



## MindUtopia

Yay!! mrspeanut, that is such great news!! What a good pic of the little (or should I say, big!) popcorn! You must be so pleased to know everything is going great. And you're a week ahead now, which must mean things are doing exactly what they are supposed to be in there. How did you tell everyone?


----------



## mrspeanut

Lol by the time we reached the car dh had put it on Facebook so everyone knew at work by the time I arrived there! Not very exciting but we got tonnes of messages which was lovely. We'd already told our families a couple of weeks before at nearly 9 weeks. 

All of sudden it's got very exciting and it feels good to be able talk to people about it and moan about sickness and tiredness freely! It's exciting that it's only 8 weeks till the anomaly scan too and we have end of term coming up and a weeks holiday to help pass the time. 

And maternity clothes....just dug my old ones out and put on the jeans....ah bliss! :)


----------



## baby D

What afab scan picture, Peanut! Too cute -- so glad everything is pefect xx

We are moving today and tomorrow!!!!

And in my new school for the day on Monday --- all this change! So exciting!


----------



## mrspeanut

Hope your house move goes well D! You'll have to let us know what your school is like too. :happydance:


----------



## MalsKerry

Hope it all goes smoothly babyD and can't wait to hear about the new school.


So last tuesday night it was like a switch that turned on, I felt baby kicking and tap dancing on my bladder and now it kicks all the time  even mal can feel it from the outside! It's amazing can't wait til you guys all feel your babies kicking!!

And not sure if I told you guys about my 20 week scan results but they all came back good and I'm measuring a week ahead. Ob still won't change my due date though. That is kinda annoying, what would you guys do? Demand she changes it? Lol and we never found out the sex woohoo it was pretty easy not to!

I had yesterday and today off sick can't seem to get rid of this cold and the best thing to do when pregnant is rest so that's what im doing and keeping warm 

Hope y'all had great weekends. 

Oh yeah my mums husbands daughter(my step sister) had a baby boy yesterday. Got induced 3 weeks early as she had high blood pressure and was 3cm dialated already. Got induced at 9am had him 3 hrs and 55 mins later had an epidural and said it was a dream birth couldn't feel a thing had a small tear. 7 pounds and named him Zachary or zac for short. Damn hope it goes that good for me


----------



## puppymom

Kerry, glad all is well! I wouldn't worry about the baby measuring a week ahead. I have heard that those scans are always off (for my friends, anways), especially when you're at the time you are in your pregnancy.


----------



## mrspeanut

Baby kicking is just magical, I'm pleased everything is going well in your pregnancy Kerry, you're over halfway there wow!

These past few days I've found I can no longer eat full meals and my appetite for anything meaty or strong flavoured has totally gone. Dh has just moaned this is the part of pregnancy he doesn't like as he has to cook his own tea and eat on his own. Last night I had toast and yoghurt for dinner! This happened last time too. I still like fruit so can be fairly healthy and hopefully will slow down on putting weight on now as before I was ravenous most of the time and felt sick when hungry. Pregnancy does funny things to you! :rofl:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Ooooooh my goodness....

First off...feeling so much better these last 1-2 weeks. My doc/boss was on vacation last week so I came in late/left early and worked only about 30 hours (instead of my usual 50+). I was able to play in two softball games, do a prenatal pilates DVD AND a Zumba class! Oh the energy!

Secondly, my nausea seems to now really only be when I'm quite tired...and since I get up at 5:15am I still have some in the mornings but it is so mild and gone within 90 minutes. Knock on wood, but I think I'm finally coming out of the nausea woods!!!

Thirdly, I had some dark brown-tinged discharge earlier today in my undies and when wiping...just a teensy bit. Freaked me out at first but I know it's normal...had DH call midwife and leave a message anyway (I was too busy at work) and she hasn't called back yet...which I take as a great sign, obviously she isn't too concerned.

BUUUUT, that brings me to FOURTHLY....

I had one of the techs in the office stick a probe on my belly to make sure baby was moving, just because it had been 3 weeks and the spotting....well the FIRST thing that comes up is a potty shot!

I tried to look away quickly and didn't really see, and told tech immediately not to tell me...and she agreed, but then while trying to move to see baby's profile said....
"man, SHE keeps mooning us!"

She tried to take it back by saying he-she, then she kept looking and said she thinks she is pretty sure she knows the sex...which in my opinion means girl because a boy is usually OBVIOUS....

WHAT DO I DO?!?! I'm not 100% sure it's a girl, but now like at least 75% convinced....the poor tech was so embarrassed, I know she didn't mean to spill the beans....but can I just say, "I WAS RIGHT!"

SO here is the big dilemma...do I say ANYTHING to DH about it?


----------



## MalsKerry

OMG a girl that is awesome!! 

Does DH want to know or did you both want a surprise? I know how excited my DH is about it being a surprise and not knowing til the end so if it was me I wouldn't tell him. Everyone is different though. Do you want to tell him?? Xo


----------



## mrspeanut

I don't know where I'd stand with that because it's not 100% till they are born of course! Do you think its a girl, did you see anything? Cos if you didn't see anything you could just drop hints at dh like 'I just have this real feeling it's going to be a girl!' 

Kerry, I would keep the due date the same in case you go overdue, as that is the longest wait of all I reckon! If baby is a little earlier then that's great. Congrats to your step sister too - have you been getting in some practise?!


----------



## MalsKerry

MrsPeanut my mum and her 'new' family live like an hour and a half away and only having a week off to do everything and catch up with everyone is really hard. I have only met her a handleful of times but am friends with her on facebook so have seen the newborn pics! I am seeing them next break though for my mums birthday so I will get a cuddle then.

I am so excited we picked up the stuff I ordered online from Target today, the bed linen for cot and all the toys for the shelf to go with the theme in the babies room. I also got a portacot, jumperoo a play mat and a tummy time mat! And went to Bunnings (huge hardware/garden store) and picked out the paint for the babies room. Its gonna have a feature wall as the main colour then cream walls.:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Oh yeah I get so many comments and stuff at every checkout I go through now. definately looking preggers!!




So these photos are of the 19week 1 day scan (measuring 20 weeks)
The one in the white and black striped dress is when I was 16 weeks 
The one close up of belly is just then 21 weeks and 3 days

I will get Mal to do a full body shot and I will put it up

Gen Y I wanna see another tummy shot of you!!


xoxoxoxoxoxoxoox
 



Attached Files:







sewell_kerry_16.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4









sewell_kerry_17.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5









sewell_kerry_14.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 4









i phone photos 085.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 6









i phone photos 084.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MalsKerry

Hang on I put them the right way up here you go. LOL
 



Attached Files:







i phone photos 085.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 6









i phone photos 087.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 7









i phone photos 084.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## puppymom

Kerry, you look AMAZING! Glad you had a good scan and everything is going well - must be such a wonderful feeling to see your baby on screen and her the hearbeat! I forget - are you staying team yellow, or will you be finding out the sex?

A little rant from me now... I am getting tired of my irregular cycles (Jess, are you still with me on this one or have yours settled down?)! I just wanted to start charting once coming off the pill, mainly so I could see how long my cycles would be and so I could know when to expect AF. Now, they are all over the place, usually long, sometimes even longer - never the same amount of days, and apparently as of lately, I don't always even ovulate. Total bummer. Now, throw my cold into this month and I'm not sure if I've ovulated or if my temps just shot up because I was hacking away all this past week. I am guessing not by the drop I have had the past 2 days, but we'll see what the next day or two brings.

Sooo... I was hoping that by the time TTC comes, I could just take a laid back approach and know that if AF didn't come by such and such a day, that I could test. But, now that I have no idea how long my cycles should really be, I will end up stressing because that's how I am! lol 

Okay, rant over! I really am not as stressed out as it sounds, but do wish my body would get itself under control. I was hoping I didn't have to make a doc's appointment to get it sorted out, but that may change afterall.


----------



## baby D

puppy, I feel your pain -- I was discussing charting with OH (AND HE DIDNT RUN A MILE!) last night and saying IF we TTC then we should do this as my cycles are a killer --- they will regulate into some form of a pattern and just when I think I know my body --- bam! Everything goes wrong and AF goes 'missing in action (this is th epart I convince mysekf I might jest be preggo) and after a week or so of this I have a 'new' pattern! Grrrrr

Kerry, you look amazing!

Gen, so glad to hear you are feeling better!

My internet in new house isnt running yet so am on and off xx


----------



## MalsKerry

Puppymom how long have you been off the pill? I looked at your chart and it looks pretty normal to me if you have only been off it for a few months. This is my lengths of each month coming off the pill 33,23,33,37,27,32,31,34,29. So yeah I was always thinking I never have a day to test as I never know when it is coming. And I wouldnt rely totally on fertility friend, is that why you dont think you ovulated, or is there another reason. I know it is easy for me to say dont stress but yeah I would just see how you go when your ttc. Or you could have an ultrasound to see if everything looks ok 'down there'. My friend had one a few weeks ago as they have been ttc for a while but he works away so they only have 10% chance each month. The ultrasound people could tell that she had just ovulated and said everything looks ok, you just have to pay for it thats all. And fertility friend said I O'd but I couldnt have when they say I did as I never had sex around that time. And I never got many symptoms of Ovulating either so I wasnt sure I did either. Sorry it kinda sounds all about me but just trying to make you not stress lol Are your cycles way longer than that?? xoxoxox


----------



## MindUtopia

Gen - Yay for starting to feel better!! I'm already ready to get off the nausea train, so I can't imagine how you must feel. What did you decide as far as telling your husband about it possibly being a girl? Does it make you think about finding out the sex, you know, like officially? We always planned to wait but now sometimes I do think about how nice it would be to know. 

Kerry - Your scans are amazing! And you look great!! I love your dragonfly tattoo! And that's so exciting that you can feel him/her kicking. I'm really looking forward to that. Are there more active times and quieter times? Do you notice anything you do that brings on the dancing around in there? 

Puppymom - how long have you been off the pill? Do you have any sense that you're ovulating? Obviously, you can still ovulate and get pregnant with wacky cycles, but it does make it harder to time things right (not to mention, incredibly frustrating waiting for AF). Have you tried anything to regulate it? I hear some people say they take soy isoflavones and evening primrose oil in the first part of the cycle and it helps to get ovulation going. When are you thinking you might start TTC? If soon, it might be worth giving it a try. 

So anyway, a little update on me, I feel like I haven't been on here to update you all in awhile because I'm sooooo tired. I'm doing well. I'll be 7 weeks on Wednesday, and it actually seems like it's going quickly already (I will be glad to get 1st tri behind me though, so I'm not complaining). I have my first midwife appt on Friday and then I fly off to the U.S. on Sunday (and will tell my mom on Monday when I get to her house). I'm definitely having morning/all day sickness and it's been worse in the past week, but the nausea itself actually isn't all that bad. I mean, it sucks, but I don't mind feeling nauseous. But I often have no appetite and when I do, I'm really hungry and then once I eat that food, I just can't eat it again. I've really run through the list of foods I like to eat and there's not a whole lot left now, to be honest! Bagels with butter are still working, as is fruit and raw vegetables (but not cooked ones - weird, I know). I also love milk and discovered milkshakes are great last week (normally, I rarely drink dairy at all). But anything else is fairly unappealing. My poor husband, I told him to bring home milk and carrots (so I can make carrot sticks) tonight, and to get a pizza and I'll give that a try too. I haven't had pizza yet and I'm too tired to think about what else to make, but I fear the day (probably tomorrow) when pizza is a no-go food too. :dohh: But really, I can't complain. I otherwise feel okay and I'm not actually throwing up, so that's good. I'm getting lots of exercise (walking & hiking) and my skin is looking way better than when we were TTC (I think 13 years on the pill means my body really likes high levels of progesterone!). 

We had a nice weekend at the beach. We got a crazy storm Friday night into Saturday and there was a lot of flooding. We missed most of it because we were hunkered down there, so not out driving, but the major road home was closed because of flooding and landslides. And I just saw this morning on Facebook (yes, our village has it's own facebook page) that our village really flooded, like the streets were all closed and covered in water. Our house was fine and it hardly looked like it had rained by the time we got home. We're going to talk a walk around when Tim gets home tonight and see if there was any damage, but it doesn't look like it from all the photos and it seems like everyone is okay. 

Oh, and I know this makes me sound like a total creepy-deep, but I facebook-stalked my midwife already, and she's about my age with a 2 year old daughter and she looks really cool and like someone I would really get along well with. So I'm really looking forward to my appt on Friday. Though I do kinda want to tell her she needs to put better privacy protections on her Facebook account. :winkwink: Yeah, I'm a weirdo. 

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Just a quick update from me -- I promise to write a longer one later and put in some bump pics!

I'm 18 weeks today, and yes, finally off the nausea train. I only had one day last week that I felt nauseous at all, and it wasn't very bothersome. I think hitting week 17 was the magical week for me! Even my pizza-faced skin is starting to clear up!

I did end up telling DH about it possibly being a girl, just because I know he HATES it when I know something that he doesn't. He wasn't particularly convinced that the ultrasound tech would have been able to tell for sure (I don't think he realizes how trained and experienced she is...) so it didn't really affect him that much. Personally, I'm now 75% sure it's a girl...and I LOVE it! Kind of want to find out gender just so I am not disappointed/surprised at birth if it really IS a boy...but at the same time, don't want to find out. URGH! The scan is on the 24th so we have a little time to think it over, but I think we'll probably stay team yellow.

I'm finally feeling baby move! Like, FOR SURE! It feels like little fart bubbles rising in a pool (or bubbles in a lava lamp). I feel them mostly down very low, like baby is dancing on top of my cervix, but had one good movement on the right side yesterday as I was going into the grocery store. I think baby was excited...we were HUNGRY!!!! I am feeling it 1-2x per day, but seems to be picking up quickly. Grow baby, grow!!!

I'm growing too! Definitely showing, even a bit in my scrubs! Weight gain is perfectly on target when it comes to the weekly amount I'm supposed to gain...I still have that extra 5-7lbs hanging around from the first trimester eat-only-carbs, eat-through-the-nausea fest...but I'm super over it. There is no way my body is going to let me BURN FAT while I'm pregnant, so I'll just lose those pounds later :) I did go to the gym on Saturday morning and did a great workout with some deep squats (trying to get in shape for labor!). I do notice the men in the weight room eyeballing me suspiciously though...as if I'm risking the baby falling out at the bottom of my squat. It makes me laugh!

I'm getting frustrated with how tired I'm getting and how my body is starting to buckle under the weight a bit. Bending over to tie shoes or pick things up off the floor is now uncomfortable and makes me short of breath (though still very possible). Back pain DEFINITELY started this week, so I'm in the market for a pregnancy pillow to help with that, and trying to remember to "suck it in and tuck my hips under" as my old gymnastics coaches would say.

DH is leaving for BERMUDA tomorrow! His buddy won the trip through his work and the guy's gf couldn't go so he is bringing his best bromance buddy, my DH! It's like he is going on the babymoon without me!!! We actually decided against doing a big babymoon in favor of spending the money on getting air conditioning installed. BEST MONEY EVER SPENT. It hit 90 degrees yesterday and I was comfortable and happy inside!

Anyway, our 2 year wedding anniversary is tomorrow (when he leaves) so we spent the weekend together (farmers markets, a blues festival downtown, etc) and went to a nice dinner on Satuday night (I had Salmon stuffed with crab meat and brie....delish....and no I don't care that I ate a "banned" cheese). Yay for celebrations! We even DTD twice this weekend...I MUST be feeling better!

My garden is exploding (lettuce, anyone!?) which is fun...tried to get out and do some weeding yesterday, had to do it in 20 minute blocks because I got short of breath and hot...but the yard looks much improved.

Hmm...I think I said this would be a short update? Pics to come, I PROMISE.


----------



## jbell157

Hey everyone! Long time no talk! I have been reading, I just have been to lazy to reply :winkwink:

I missed you though! :hugs:

Glad everyone is doing well!

Jen and Kerry it is sooooo cool that you can feel your babies moving! 

Kerry - Your pics are so cute. You have a perfect little bump.

Jen I think you did the right thing telling DH. But I don't know if I could stand not knowing for sure now! But I also don't want to be team yellow... I hate surprises! P.S. I want bump pics!

Puppy - my cycles are long and often times vary by a couple of days but I have a really good handle on them now. I temp but I mostly go off my CM. Its gross but its such a tell tale sign and its actually so neat because I am usually right on about my O dates. Like right now I'm on CD 12 and I just started temping because I should O in the next two weeks. That will give me 14 days of good temps to monitor my temp shift. I also know that O is still awhile off because I still haven't seen any CM. If you need any help or advice PM me!

D - how do you like your new house? I bet it's awesome! Has OH said anything about a baby?

Mind - how's everything going on your end? How is your nausea? I hope you are feeling better. I'm so glad your house wasn't damaged and everything is ok! 

Well we haven't decided whether we are trying this month and next month or not. My best friend just told me she is pregnant though so of course it's in the fore front of my mind...If we do try it will only be in July and August and then we will wait until April to try again. I just played in a soccer scrimmage today and holy crap, I'm out of shape. I took a 1 month break from working out when we got back from the beach and it showed! Our puppy will be 4 months old this weekend and he is getting so big. He is 30 pounds and is my little baby/monster! He is so smart. He has this duck that he LOVES and I hide it and he will sniff it out and find it. It's so cute and fun!

Well I hope everyone is doing well! It's time for Hell's Kitchen!


----------



## MalsKerry

Baby D how did your move go? Good how hubby is on board with TTC maybe.....If you both decide then do you think you will? Once you have settled in to house for a bit?

MindU there is no distinct pattern but I have noticed a bit of kicking when I get up first thing, nothing much during the day and pretty active in the arvo. I would've fb stalked the midwife to!!! so your not creepy, glad to hear your nausea isnt too bad.

GenY yey your nausea is finally easing up!!! that must be a relief I do not know how you coped with work, especially what you do and the tiredness!!! At least you will have some quiet YOU time with DH being away on his bromance!!! hahaha Its so awesome how you can feel baby move to!!! It takes some people ages!. I thought it would take me a bit longer to with having the anterior placenta, but Im pretty lucky with 20 weeks first feeling the movement.

Jess I noticed the other day your ticker crept up to a year again, Im sure you and DH will make the right decision and start TTC when you are both fully ready and you have Banks to keep your hands full in the mean time. And with your best friend being pregnant you can see what she is going to go through in the next few months and see if it is really what you want right now.



xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## jbell157

Hahaha Kerry! It re-cycled because it hit the date and I didn't delete it. I didn't even notice! I need to fix that! :winkwink:


----------



## MalsKerry

Lol Jess that's funny!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hello ladies!

BabyD - I was so happy to hear that DH didn't run a mile when you were talking about charting!! Have fun settling into the new home, then once things are settling down and getting boring, I think DH will be much more open to everything (sounds like he already is!)

Mind - I laughed my ass off when I read that you FB stalked your midwife -- why didn't I think of that?!?! I remember that 6-10 weeks was truly the height of my nausea and the smell aversions...and I pity you terribly! The foods I could eat were creamy soups, breads (croissants for some reason were PERFECT) and potato chips (salt and vinegar helped the nausea tons!). I joyfully await your bump pictures to come soon -- how is DH adjusting to pregnant you?

Jess - so glad to know you're still stalking us all even if you're not always writing -- I do the same thing at times. I think your method of trying two months this summer then leaving it until April is brilliant -- let fate decide a bit for you whether you take the plunge or not! And we want more puppy pics -- 30lbs already!? WOW!

Peanut - How is 2nd trimester treating you??

Kerry - your bump is obnoxiously perfect -- how adorable are you?! You seem in great spirits -- I can practically FEEL your glow from here. How are the long weeks of working now that you're moving into late 2nd trimester?

Puppy - don't fret about your cycles! (easier said than done, right?) I remember the huge relief I felt when I finally got a +OPK and could reassure myself that I DO ovulate -- have to tried that or just temping? Is August still the go-date? Or was it Sept? How does DH feel?


Here are the belly pics, as promised! I can't manage to make them smaller at the moment (I'm sure I could figure it out but a bit too lazy right now, tbh) so here are the links so I don't flood the whole thread with giant pics:

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/jenbella83/d0daf281.jpg - in my scrubs
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/jenbella83/99d4ee32.jpg - bare belly

My belly is not huge by any means, but when I'm wearing proper maternity clothes I definitely show -- I must say I'm glad that I "popped" early, because I don't know if I could manage feeling "just bloated" for much longer!

XOXOXOXOXO
Jen/Gen


----------



## mrspeanut

Hi ladies, great to catch up with everyone's updates!

It's the LAST DAY OF SCHOOL today!!!! Wohoo! :wohoo: I think I am more excited, the kids keep crying cos its their last time in primary and some of their friends are leaving. I'm like "you'll get over it it's the holidays!" They have been my best class so far though so I will miss them all, but I am seriously knackered, stressed and looking forward to our holiday to Spain next week. 

Kerry your bump is so neat, you are looking blooming marvellous! Jen you too, your bump is very cute, mine is a little wobbly still so I am jealous!! I think it's cos my tummy wasn't in the best condition after my csection (or maybe it's all the donuts I've been munching?!)

Glad to read all you other girls are doing great too xx


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Mmmmm....doooonuts.

So glad to hear you're on holiday! Where in Spain will you be? Aren't we all quite the world adventurers! (not sure if that is a word....teachers?)

LOL!


----------



## baby D

No fair peanut -- I have another 7 work days yet!

So much to do in our new house that I can not wait for the summer!

So happy to hear about everyones baby bumps --- wish I was right there with you ladies xx


----------



## mrspeanut

How's it going in your new house D?


----------



## jbell157

Jen- your bump is cute too! You look like you've gained the perfect amount of weight for how far along you are. 

Emma - yay for school being out! Wow you are just getting out and we are going back in three weeks! Boo! ;) I'm super jealous of your trip to Spain! Wow that sounds so great!

D are you loving your new house? I bet you'll have it perfect by the time you head back to school! I still can't believe how late you ladies get out of school in the UK. Its so crazy how different it is between where I live and where you live. 

As for me, we are apparently, or at least, NTNP this month, if not full out TTC. However what we're doing is kind of unspoken. it's kind of like we just decided to go for it, we never really said ok let's try. I think it's because of the pressure and stress that results from making such a huge decision. But we are definitely not taking precautions this month so it's an unspoken TTC I guess?


----------



## puppymom

Hi Ladies! I have been away so have lots to catch up on. 

For all wondering about my charting, etc. I have just been going by temps right now. I have done CM on and off but am just not consistent with it! The only reason I have come concerned is because since coming off the pill in November 2011, I have always seen a good temperature shift, with my temps staying up about 14 days and then having AF. Now, the past couple of months, I haven't seen that definitive temperature shift. Last month, I had the lightest spotting ever, and called it AF for the sake of making a new chart, but really shouldn't have, so I'm pretty sure that month was anovulatory. The same is happening this month, I think - I thought I had a good temp shift, but my temps went down again so not sure what is happening! Anyhow, not too too concerned yet, but did get some cheap OPKs that I am going to start using. I also have Evening Primrose Oil to try and help my CM, but other than that don't want to try anything major yet. Late September is still the go-to month for us, and DH is all in! Although, you could say we have been NTNP the past while with these crazy cycles...


----------



## mrspeanut

Ooo Jess :dance: good luck with ntnp/ttc! Sending you lots of baby dust! :dust: 

Puppy your cycles are a little crazy still, hopefully they will settle down perfectly for September. Have you had any ovulation symptoms or AF symptoms? Are you sure you haven't caught that eggy early....?!

I think I can feel little baby flutters! It feels like a muscle twitch in my belly! I can't remember what it felt like with Henry but I know it's definitely at least 3 weeks earlier than i think i felt him. 

I have had a super 2 days off so far but tiredness has hit me like a tonne of bricks! Luckily dh has been an absolute darling and let me have a long lie in this morning while he took Henry out, even though he's going to work later today. 

We are going to fly in to Alicante in Spain and we then head to the beach. I'm not sure where, but my friend is getting married there so I am doubly excited for this holiday!

Big question is...bikini, tankini or swimsuit? I'm not sure I want to show off my wobbly belly, I think my little bump may look better covered...!


----------



## puppymom

mrspeanut, I was wondering if we'd caught the egg early as well, but after a few BFNs I'm convinced otherwise. Plus the fact that my temps seem waaay too low for that. If I don't see AF by tomorrow, I will likely test again. 

As for O symptoms, I didn't have anything major even when I was ovulating - maybe a twinge here and there, but I honestly don't think it was anything different than what I did/didn't feel this month. (As for the bathing suit... I'd likely do tankini until a bump was there)!

Jess - good luck with the NTNPing! We are pretty much doing the exact same thing, however I'm not too sure anything will happen anyways with these wacky cycles... not right now anyway.


----------



## baby D

Hi all

House is going well thank you -- so so lovely to finally have some space! My cat hasn't taken to the move very well at all and spends most of the night howling! So very tired right now and wondering how long it'll be until he settles!!


----------



## MindUtopia

Wow, so many updates, it seems, since I was last here. Btw, last night I totally had a dream that we all got in trouble because there were too many preggo ladies in this WTT thread. How funny is that? You all have infiltrated my dreams! (Hopefully, we won't get scolded though!). 

Jen - your bump looks so cute! Yay! What will you be doing while DH is bromacing in Bermuda? 

Jess - Congrats on NTNP!! Seriously, I think it's the way to go. Don't talk about it too much or make too big of a deal about it and see what happens. 

And now I've forgotten what I wanted to say about everyone else's updates (baby brain?), but it sounds like everyone is doing good! I found a great website the other day that explains about pregnancy to guys and sent it to Tim and now he keeps referencing what he learned everytime I do something stupid. Like last night I forgot what I was saying in the middle of a sentence and he was like, 'I understand this can happen, I was just reading about this baby brain thing and how you are going to be more forgetful now'. I was like, 'um no I think it's just some days I'm dumb and not paying attention! I'm not sure we can always blame the baby'. :wacko:

I had my booking appointment today with the midwives (I had two, I think one was maybe a student?). They came to my house and it was great. My husband was panicked because he was afraid I wouldn't remember to offer them tea and they'd think I was some rude American. Does everyone in England offer tea to anyone who gets within 10 feet of their house or is it just us? My husband tells me I have to offer tea to everyone. Where I come from in New York, you rarely let people in your house unless it's absolute emergency (like the fire department!) and you sure as hell don't sit them down and make them a cup of tea, because frankly it just gives them longer to steal something while your back is turned. Haha, I've been told this makes me a bad person in England, so I'm trying to fix it, but it doesn't come naturally! Anyway though, they were really lovely (and I'm pretty confident they didn't steal anything). It took about 2 hours and I had to give a urine sample, but they couldn't draw any blood. I have awful veins and it's rare anyone can get blood out of me without stressing themselves out (I've always joked I'd make a terrible heroin addict!). It doesn't bother me because I'm so used to it now, but I think it bothers them to have to poke around so much and feel like they might be hurting me. They tried, but couldn't find a vein, so now I have to go into the hospital tomorrow morning to have it done by someone else. Thankfully, we'll be right next to the hospital tomorrow because we have some errands to do, so not a big deal. I've also been told I need to go get some sexy compression socks to wear on the plane to prevent DVT. But I am actually super excited to get my maternity exemption card for my prescriptions (if you're pregnant here, you don't pay for prescriptions, so free inhalers for everyone!!). 

Generally, I'm feeling manageably okay this week. I definitely felt consistently worse last week. This week, I have a bad day like every other day, but then on the good days, I do actually have an appetite and can eat, even if I still feel a bit nauseous. I can manage with that. Maybe it's just saving up to hit again next week when I'm away, but I've appreciated having a couple better days here and there. I don't know if it's because I actually feel any better or if I am just dealing with it more successfully. I've stopped trying to eat things I don't want. I just eat what I can handle when I want it, even if it's weird or at the wrong time of day. I've mainly been on cereal with milk and pasta/pizza this week and it's been okay. So that's been good. 

I'm off to the U.S. on Sunday. We're stopping on the way to my mom's house to eat at Olive Garden. For those of you in the U.S., you'll know what I mean, I'm so looking forward to pasta and salad and breadsticks. YUM!! I'm a complete food snob and I almost never eat at big chain restaurants (they don't even really have them in NYC or San Francisco, so it required traveling), but I love Olive Garden. And I've missed it. I'm almost looking forward to that more than seeing my mom (okay, no, I'm excited to see her too but I know I'll be hungry!). What is everyone's weekend plans? I'm just packing and such tomorrow (plus getting blood drawn) and then going to our village fete and eating cake. Also, YUM!


----------



## puppymom

MalsKerry said:


> Puppymom how long have you been off the pill? I looked at your chart and it looks pretty normal to me if you have only been off it for a few months. This is my lengths of each month coming off the pill 33,23,33,37,27,32,31,34,29. So yeah I was always thinking I never have a day to test as I never know when it is coming. And I wouldnt rely totally on fertility friend, is that why you dont think you ovulated, or is there another reason. I know it is easy for me to say dont stress but yeah I would just see how you go when your ttc. Or you could have an ultrasound to see if everything looks ok 'down there'. My friend had one a few weeks ago as they have been ttc for a while but he works away so they only have 10% chance each month. The ultrasound people could tell that she had just ovulated and said everything looks ok, you just have to pay for it thats all. And fertility friend said I O'd but I couldnt have when they say I did as I never had sex around that time. And I never got many symptoms of Ovulating either so I wasnt sure I did either. Sorry it kinda sounds all about me but just trying to make you not stress lol Are your cycles way longer than that?? xoxoxox

Did you chart? I can't remember if you did, or if you just kept track of the lengths... if you charted, can I see? Just something to compare to!


----------



## jbell157

Hahahahahaha @ Mind's post!

That had me rolling! Especially the part about being robbed omg. And yes I love Olive Garden too! I think you have a point about your dream, maybe we she look into a different forum. I'll do that today. I guess since the majority of us are either pg, NTNP or TTC we should move it before the moderator shuts us down. 

Emma I agree with puppy, I think a tanking is the way to go. I think they're more flattering than a one piece and since you have a bump, a two piece as well.

I think my temps have been off these two days. We're staying in my BIL's house and he has no a/c. Ugh it's miserable. I just don't think my core temperature can be right when I am burning up in this house so I guess I'm going to go more on cm this month. I find that is much more reliable than my temps anyway. But theyre coming to fix it today so yay! 

Well I'm off to scout for an appropriate forum. I'll check in with a few options soon.


----------



## puppymom

Let us know how the scouting goes, Jess :)


----------



## jbell157

Ok here is what I've found. I can't decide which is the best because we have a mix of ladies right now. these are not in any order. 
1. TTC Groups & Discussions
2. TTC Buddies
3. Pregnancy Club
4. Pregnancy Groups and Discussions
5. Pregnancy Buddies

If you'll just read each forums overview under its name and let me know which you think is best. After everyone "votes" we can move. 

Also new titles for our thread would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## puppymom

Are we able to move our entire thread over, or do we have to start fresh?

I'm thinking because the majority of us already have their BFPs and Jess, baby D, and myself aren't far behind, then perhaps it should be a pregnancy forum? Either that, or we'd end up moving again in a few months time. Maybe Pregnancy Groups and Discussions? 

As for names, I am not creative right now... haha. I will see if I can think of any!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Pregnancy groups and discussions sounds lovely...it feels so weird to be "graduating!"

LMFAO @ Mind's post -- I'm pretty sure it is universal to offer tea to everyone...I am not as sure about England but I know that my family in Ireland won't let you start talking before you have a cup of tea in your hand. And my granny is forever offering up sandwiches...but I think that might just be a granny thing. What is the website you showed to your husband? I'd love for DH to read it! I think sometimes he doesn't believe me when I tell him my brain farts are pregnancy related. And OMG Olive Garden breadsticks = heaven.

Baby - cats are so sensitive, aren't they? My goodness, the howling would get to me, poor thing. How is the decorating going?

Peanut - omg - flutters already! I've heard you feel them much earlier in your second pregnancy because you know what to look for. I feel my flutters (they feel like fish farts to me....tiny stream of bubbles in water!) about twice a day, though none yesterday. Will have to pay more attention today to make sure baby isn't getting lazy. As for the bathing suit, I'm going to go against the grain and vote for a two piece...bumps are the new six pack -- I say rock it!

Puppy - I'm so glad to hear your hubby is all in! What a pain to have to worry about your cycles though...do give the B6 a try at least - that one is easy!

Jess - omg back to school in 3 weeks?!? We are somewhere in the middle of the UK schedule and East coast schedule -- our schools usually get out mid-June and go back the first week in September. Up here in the Pacific Northwest it doesn't usually start getting very warm until the first week of July so getting out any earlier would be pointless! And thanks for the comment on my weight gain...I've reconciled with myself that I'm wearing it well, because I certainly don't LOOK like I've put on 19lbs...yep, 19. And that's with eating well and exercising 3-4x a week now! Pfft! I've long given up! Hopefully this baby isn't massive!

My mom is coming down this weekend to spend some time with me while DH is gone and before she leaves for England. Did I mention she is moving to England? Yep, for 4.5 months (her sister lives there and she will go over to Ireland for 3 weeks to see other family). She lost her job in January and hasn't been very happy living in Seattle. She feels she just really needs a change at the moment so she is going for it! She is already scheduled to fly back 4 days before my due date, then will stay with us for a couple of weeks after the baby comes. Then she'll either go back to England if she's found a job, etc, or consider moving to the East Coast where her brothers are. We've been trying to convince her to move from Seattle for ages....why she chose to finally do it while I'm pregnant nobody knows, but I'm still glad she is. She'll come back down for my 20 week scan on the 24th then flies out on the 31st! I'm proud of her for being adventurous!

Any good weekend plans for you all?


----------



## puppymom

Gen - glad your Mom is doing some travelling and enjoying life! It's great that she'll be with you for some time when LO is born. And good for you for exercising 3-4 times a week! That's something that I have to get back on track with - a goal of mine is to work out during pregnancy as well, so better start now! I stopped my running when I came down with a bad cold (chest and sinus), and just haven't started back up again. It's been particularly hot around here, so I'm thinking going to the gym is the way to go!

As for B6, I tried it (I think I started it during my last -- anovulatory? -- cycle) and I thought it made no difference. Perhaps I should start again - maybe wasn't taking enough. Did you take just B6 or a B complex?

No weekend plans here - just got back from a week at the cottage. Probably some house cleaning, gardening and maybe more time in the sun!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Puppy - I took a regular multi-vit which had all sorts of B-vitamins, then an extra 50mg of B6 daily. I started taking the Vitex at the same time though, so perhaps it was that more than anything that helped regulate me. In fact, I still have over half the bottle left if I remember correctly. I forget, do you live in the State? I could mail it to you (if you don't mind accepting pills from strangers ;))


----------



## puppymom

Gen, thanks for the offer, but I'm in Canada so that might not work. No worries, I'll pick some up at some point and give it a try. Do you mind checking what strength they were that you were taking? I've heard people take very little and people who take a stronger dose - I'm hoping to start on the low end I think.


----------



## mrspeanut

I'm so behind but lol :rofl: at Brits making tea for everyone! It's true, tea makes the world go round. And if you doing it properly youve got to have a biscuit or a slice of cake with it too! 

Lmao too at feeling little 'fish farts!' that's exactly what these feel like :rofl: 

Thanks for the votes, think it may be a tankini, I'm not brave enough to show my belly at the moment with its wobbles and stretch marks. Going to go shopping on Monday and hoping for success. 

I'm happy with this thread going to pregnancy groups and discussions. It has crossed my mind a few times we may get 'told off' for us all being in the wrong section now :shrug: 

Hope everyone's having a great weekend :)


----------



## jbell157

Ok well we had 4 out of 7 (including me) go for the Pregnancy Groups and Discussion thread so I went ahead and moved it over there. 

If everyone will just start posting over there we will be officially moved!

Here's the link: New Thread


----------

